# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh : Part 38



## Ceri.

New home ladies


----------



## eclaire

Just a quick message to say a massive congratulations to *ReikiJan*   Here's to a very happy and healthy pregnancy   

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## macgirl

Hi folks 

Sorry not been around for a while.  Big huge congrats to ReikiJan     - fab news!  

Hi Pumpkin - how is stimming going?

Have been avoiding these forum for fear I was getting upset and obsessed but kinda need some support.  I am so ****** at the ERI!!  I called on 9 July to set up and counselling appointment (with Jeanette as recommended here) and was told someone would call me back.  Heard nothing so e-mailed on the 12th and was told the counsellor was actually on holiday until August so patiently waited.  Heard nothing by 10th August so e-mailed again (apologising for e-mailing but easier than my colleagues hearing me) - no reply.  Called yesterday morning and was told someone would call me back. Nothing. Again late on this morning and again nothing.  They need a better system of scheduling appointments and I think I may write and tell them this.  God know how long it will be for the actual appointment once it is scheduled in!!  Probably Christmas............  

Want to go for counselling as though never felt I needed it before I have been in bits over the news that our best friends are pregnant.  Don't feel terribly good about it as they have been trying for over 2 years and were about to go for IVF.  It has been about 7 weeks we've known and it is not getting any easier.  Feel like no one else in our situation now - that we have lost our allies!  Burst into tears speaking to her at a wedding at the weekend and had to be retrieved from the toilet!  Also upset as feel I really embarrased myself and probably hubbie.  Had to go apologise to friend as apparently I upset her - she kept saying she still understands how I feel but I don't think she can. Doesn't help that we were due 2nd cycle and had to pull out for financial reasons and now waiting til March next year for NHS attempt.  (Oh and neighbours announed their 2nd pregnancy since we have been trying the following week!   )

Had a quick trail through the end of the last thread and saw the info on the changes at ERI.  I suppose we were warned that the single transfer was on it's way but it is still completely crap!  Unbelievable what they did to you Reiki Dr Tong really has a shocking bedside manner!"  (We had similar-ish situation just before our egg collection - all set for 2 - was recommended 2 - then told at a scan that I could only have 1 due to my uterus being heart shaped    then on day of ET they said we recommend 2 and let us put 2 back!).  Completely taken aback though at the drop to 2 funded cycles.  Does anyone know where this starts - is it everyone now or people who joined the waiting list after a certain July?  We self funded our first cycle (on their Bl88dy advice) and thought we could still have 2 attempts on NHS.  I will go nuts if we get told we only have one attempt - it would be so unfair to change the goalposts. I was worried that self funding delayed waiting times for NHS but apparently it doesn't otherwise I would have also felt guilty at queue jumping.

Is there BMI limit now?

Sorry for the big long me post but needed to get off my chest to someone   

ps - just got the call and have an appointment booked for end Sept - too much effort now to edit above    I really hope it does help!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Macgirl - Sending you big     .  I can relate to how tough it must be for you just now and the waiting wont be making it any easier.  Glad you got an appointment for the counsellor and really hope that it helps you.  Sorry that its such a long wait though.  We havent been told officially about the changes in treatment it was us who asked one of the nurses, I think it applies to those people who start their first treatment after July 2010.  If you get lots of frosties then its a positive change but I think you were like me and didnt get any frosties?  i dont know how it works though whether you would be entitled to the two or the three as you have funded your first treatment?  It is so unfair that things change and you get no warning.  Have you anything to keep you busy until your next cycle?  Its so easy to focus on the fact that we arent pregnant and that can make you feel really down.  Any time you need to talk just shout  

Well I am off again for another scan to see how things are going.  I am expecting EC to be on Wed if things progess as they did last time.  Will see what they say.  Am working the 2ww this time, hoping that is the right decision, I took it off last time and did nothing and it was hard to focus on anything other than the treatment.  I dont think that resting makes a difference to whether the embryo embeds or not, I think if its your time its your time. Just   that it will be our time this time!

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## pinkfairy2

Fantastic news Reiki, really pleased for you and sending lots of baby glue! 

Well I phoned up and the woman was quite rude.  She said "You are just short of 8 weeks".  I was so shocked and tired to tell her is was a day under 9 weeks.  Anyway, she said she had the questionnaire (phew!!) and that she was just getting round to putting appointments for ones returned at end of June.  Said we would hear soon and that it was looking like end of September for appointment.  This means less than 6 weeks notice of appointment (which letter says you get).  Did anyone else have less than 6 weeks? I don't care one bit that it's less, I wsa just wondering if it was likely to be longer than end of Sept if they do give you 6 weeks notice.

So word of yet another pregnancy in the family after about 2 mins of trying.  I am really happy for them but really sad for us.  They only got married in March.  OH's cousin was the same.  It is just heartbreaking that we have been married 2 years and have failed to become pregnant.

AF around the corner and I am struggling this week.  Been really tired due to work which doesn't help and have hardly seen OH.  Bursting into tears all the time.  Really fed up of feeling like this and it's only going to get worse as time goes on.  I hate the person this is turning me into and to be honest, sometimes I don't see the point of life anymore.

So sorry to read what a terrible time you have had lynsey, good you are having IVF so quickly.  Are you private if you don't mind me asking?  Can anyone tell me how going private works?  How much does it cost and is it all done at Shawfair?  Thanks.

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## michelle1984

hey girls

hope everyone ok

im good just waiting for AF to come ( should be here in 12 days) then starting tx cant wait off work for most fo tx too    

pumpkin - good luck for scan 2morrow 

michelle xx


----------



## Minako

Hi There,

I feel a bit like I am interrupting a conversation, cos this seems a well established thread. Excuse me if my acronyms are wrong, I am still learning and want to learn from your experiences.

Anyway, my DH and I had our first appointment at ERI end of July.  I was given specimen bottles (if anyone checks my freezer, I have 3 frozen "peas") and a card requesting an ultrasound. 

The dr heavily recommended IVF (self funding) and almost seemed poised to start the process there and then. DH said we should step back and look into the process. We've been TTC naturally for over 4 years and I am almost 39, so I consider myself pretty desperate. At the moment, apart from my age, the IF is unexplained. Dr thought that an xray was not necessary, as for unexplained or tubal problems IVF would be recommended.I felt a bit freaked after the appointment, and only realised I was to hand in a ultrasound scan request the other day. I have done this now.

This will sound really silly, but I am worried about the frozen "peas". I use clearblue fertility monitor and normally I have about 5 high days before 2 peak days occurs, but now I have had 9 high days, so I am thinking that this out of character cycle will be reflected in the frozen "peas". Sorry about TMI.

Now a request for TMI, the ultrasound, would it be   external?

PS Feel free to say hello, if you don't want to answer the TMI questions.


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,
I'm still here, just checking in, even though I am not an ERI person anymore. ))
Reiki I am so pleased for you, that is fantastic news! The colonic eh?! I think I'll get one now. Was it OK?

We are now planning our next move which will be embryo adoption in the Czech Republic, just can't afford any more treatment and this is quite a low cost option. I have always wanted to adopt so this seems a good way to do things.
I will keep you posted on how we get on.
Hugs to all especially Pumpkin you have had a slog and it sounds as if it is all going well for you.


----------



## lynseylou

hi I am probably going to sound so thick but seen as i am just starting out could someone explain all the shorthand for me not sure what  eg. TMI - AF Please help with any you can think off.

Pinkfairy 2 - I am with NHS Borders that is why I have managed to get in so fast because their is not much demand for IVF so they said but hey I ain't complaining!!

Hope someone can help with my thickness lol!!
luv lynseylou x x x


----------



## Ceri.

Lynseylou ... TMI = Too Much Information, AF = Aunt Flo (Period!) Here are some others 

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE


----------



## lynseylou

Aw thank you so much this will help loads I am away to study it lol!!!

Luv lynseylou x x x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Quick message

Minako - you are most welcome, people join and go away again and others are here for a while.  as for your questions, it depends what the ultrasound is for but certainly the ones they do in the IVF clinic are all internal ones.  The urine samples I think they just want to check that you do ovulate not sure they can tell anything else from them.  I can imagine the appointment gave you a lot to think about it.  Just wishing you all the best whatever route you decide to take.  If you have any questions about the iVF just shout 

Marta - Once a royal girl, always a royal girl!  Please keep in touch to let us know whats happening.  Wishing you all the best for your embryo adoption, I didnt even know you could do that, really hoping it works out for you   

lynseylou - the abbreviations are all a bit baffling at times but you catch on quickly. DH (darling husband!)  still laughs when I call my period AF now!  but if there are anything you dont know just shout.

Pinkfairy- sending you a    it can be hard sometimes but you will get there.  Not really an expert on private as we are NHS but you can go private at RIE or at Shawfair or many girls recommend the clinic is Glasgow and I believe they have a satellite clinic in Edinburgh so you only have to go to Glasgow for the actual EC and ET.  Prices are on their websites, I know that Shawfair is more expensive than going private at RIE but they have less or no waiting list I think.

Well as for me was back at the RIE for another scan and things are progressing, I now have 8 follicles (4 on each side) which are all between 10mm and 14mm and 2 smaller ones at around 7mm.  So to continue as planned on same dosage and back for another scan on Monday.  EC will be Wednesday at earliest but the nurse said it could be Friday.  So will just see how things go.  Have got antibiotics to start taking couple of days before EC as have got some fluid around the left ovary probably as a result of the surgery in May.


----------



## fflower

Congratulations Reiki Jan! Great news, enjoy the moment! x


----------



## Minako

Thank you Pumpkin Pie, my next appointment in October. I'll take a note pad with me the next time.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi - All went well at the scan today and taking my trigger shot tonight and EC is on Wednesday -


----------



## michelle1984

well done pumpkin       i should be starting next week       

michelle xxx


----------



## minihaha72

hiya ladies, apologies for being awol, just trying to catch up on everybody's news..it might take me a while lol xx  Congratulations to Reiki Jan..fantastic news, wishing you all the very best for the next few months xxxxx and also to Pumpkin i see that stimming has gone to plan and you are reaching EC on wednesday, thats fantastic news, i am sending you all the luck in the world hunni xxxxxxxxx

We have our follow up appt tomorrow at 3.30 with Dr Raja...i am dreading it if im honest as my coping mechanism has been just to "truck on" since we got our news in July that our treatment failed. The thought of sitting in that waiting room and actually having a chat about our treatment and where we go from here just saddens me as here comes the time we have to think about a next attempt and neither my head or heart is ready yet but at the age of 38 i dont have the luxury of time. I am not expecting anything other than unemotive straight talking from the consultant tomorrow and will likely leave the appt with more questions than answers i'm sure as many ladies before me have. It might sound bizarre but i feel i shut off all my emotions and hope the day that i went to the clinic for my blood tests after the 2ww and bang on cue whilst i was waiting af arrived. And for the last 6 weeks i have put all that unhappiness in a "BOX" and just got on with life, kept telling myself that it was a medical procedure and that was all, never allowed myself to think beyond that. My stimming response was so poor that i had resigned myself to failure and then to hear the news we had a top grade embie from the one egg they managed to retrieve just lifted my heart for a second, but the 2ww crushed me emotionally, never experienced anything like it and i was ready for the news of failure as my body was telling me it hadn't worked..and us ladies do know our bodies don't we. I just feel so guilty that the news that treatment hadn't worked was a relief that the wait was over if that makes sense. I think if we try again i would cope with the injections, procedures etc as at least you feel summat is happening and then come the 2ww you are left on your own and its that feeling that scares me more than anything else. Sorry to post such a woe is me post but i think it was long overdue to get down in "writing" how i am feeling, i know you will all understand xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Minihaha - Sending you a big   , can totally relate to your feelings about the 2ww.  Despite the initial problems we had in getting started with treatment, the cyst op and the downregging, everything else has gone ok, I dont have huge amount of follicles but didnt last time either.  However it is the 2ww bit that I am dreading the most.  I dont really know how I will cope with it but I coped last time so I guess I will cope again.  Really hope your appointment goes ok and you can make some decisions about what to do next.  Make sure you go with lots of questions to ask them.

Michelle - The countdown for you is on.  

Well thats me taken my trigger injection so can now head off to bed.  Trying not to think about whats ahead and just get on with work tomorrow and not think too much about the worries of egg collection, fertilisation and transfer.  One step at a time!


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,


Pumpkin I'm glad you are trotting along nicely and it's all going smoothly. Don't worry about number of follies, just concentrate on one perfect egg to make your baby!    


Mini that was so heartfelt, what you wrote. You put it so beautifully. I really feel for you and completely understand how you feel. 
I think I adopted the 'distant' coping mechanism when I had my first IVF. It does protect your feelings, but there is always the sense that the feelings will come crashing through your barrier when they are triggered by being reminded of past cycle or talking about a new cycle.
You might surprise yourself and find you can talk about it and feel OK, but if you don't and you do feel sad, don't worry, it's the other way of coping, grieving your loss. 
All you can do is take in your list of questions and share any concerns and see how it goes. If you forget something, you can always phone up after - we have all done it, several times
I bet you feel much more upbeat after the appointment.


----------



## bambinoplease

Hello all,

I just wanted to give you a quick update.  I started down regulating injections last week Tuesday, because I was able to go in so quickly for my mock transfer they were able to start the injections straight away.  My antral follicle count seemed a bit more positive this time too, 3 on the left and 7 on the right.  Go back on the 9th September to ensure everything has gone to plan then hopefully start stimms.  Just keen to get to that point so I can hopefully relax knowing that I will respond to treatment even with my very low AMH.

Both the doctor and nurse were soooo nice and I came away feeling very positive, not so positive today unfortunately, really need to stop looking up the internet, doesn't do me any favours.

Good Luck with egg collection Pumpkin-Pie.

x


----------



## JSparrow

Hello all... Just a quick note to say congrats to Reiki Jan! 

Mini, hope you are ok and your follow up gave you a clear way ahead... 

Hello to Marta! Hope you are ok and wish you all the best for your next attempt... Sorry the FET did not work....

Pumpkin, wishing you lots of luck for your EC... Keeping everything crossed for you...

Michelle, good luck for starting next week...

Bambino, good luck for stating stimms...

Hope I have not missed anyone...

I am 33 weeks now, not long to go... Loving being pregnant, enjoying every minute! Still read the boards every day and send you all lots of luck and love xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Thanks for your messages 

JSparrow - Cant believe that you are 33 weeks already! glad all is going well. Hoping its going to be 2nd time lucky for us too.

bambinoplease - thats great you have started and thats a good number of follicles too especially on the right.  Keep positive and keep away from Dr Google!!

Just enjoying my cup of tea and chocolate brownie then have to fast.  Will get back on when I can tomorrow to let you know how things have gone.  Feel more relaxed second time round but not sure will feel as calm when phoning up for the fertilisation news.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi just popping on to say I survived egg collection although have been really sleepy and only got out of bed a little while ago.  Dont remember being this sleepy last time.  Unfortunately we only got 3 eggs, lots of the follicles were empty because of the cysts.  So just praying that we got 3 good ones and they will fertilise tomorrow.  Really want to have 2 good ones   .


----------



## minihaha72

hiya pumpkin xx glad to hear EC went well and congrats on your 3 eggs, sending all my + vibes and good luck wishes for good fertilisation rate, i'm sure all will be fine hunni xxxxxxx I hope you have rested up for the rest of the evening, EC is a strange experience isn't it..i had no recollection or memory of it at all..damn those sedation drugs are good but they don't half leave you with overwhelming tiredness..i felt woozy for about 48 hours !! you take care m'dear and rest up ready for ET on friday xxxxxxxxx wishing you all the luck in the world.

  Now i do apologise for what is going to be a long post but here is a summary of our follow up appt yesterday .............

Dr Raja went through our treatment but i didn't feel he offered us any more information than the nurses had given me at the time. He kept going on about my weight....., despite me losing 3 stone to reach the required bmi for my treatment which commenced in May he said if i wanted to be seen again, albeit self funded he would be looking for me to lose another stone and a half !! this kinda knocked me for six as i had reached my target they had set me. He said the criteria had changed and i needed to lose more weight, but in the same breath said that my weight had no bearing on our treatment passed and to quote ("IVF fails for slim women too"), its more for going forward as they don't have the backing or support from NHS trust to see "heavier" women throughout pregnancy. I totally support this and have worked very hard to get my weight down to a healthy bmi in the year before treatment but still it was his war cry. Anyway, weight aside, he said that basically i was a very, very poor responder to the drugs and he could not explain why my estradiol levels dipped halfway through stimming..his actual words being "that puzzled me"...my levels were basically a sixth of what they should have been. His response to our question of is it worth trying again was also very non comittal...."i will answer this as a human being and say...i don't know..we can try you on menopur but essentially it does the same as gonal f"  and added "your body did what a woman's body did on a normal cycle, so erm, yes, the drugs didnt work"  and then added "You have to consider the financial implication of trying again , as whilst you can't put a price on a baby, we have to be pragmatic about such things..." 

He then asked if we had any questions....? my response being , ok after such negativity we did actually progress to a grade one embryo ......his response " ah yes, your body did what it should do every month and well, even if there were 2 embryos it would have only increased your chances of conception by 10%"  he then gathered his notes and it was clear our time was up after all of 10 mins. Not once did he address or acknowledge my DH or offer any feedback on sperm quality etc.

So, me being my kinda bolshy self...well as much as one can in the presence of consultants...asked him to give us an extra couple of minutes.................

I asked him point blank "AM I OBESE" to which he replied "NO"  and i said ok so we can agree that despite losing 3 stone you consider me overweight but not so overweight you down regg'd me and had me on stimming on NHS funds and felt EC and ET was viable..to which he replied "we got a good graded embryo". I then said ok, we did, so perhaps we should concentrate on that rather than the weight issue bcos as far as i can see at the time i was treated i met the criteria by at least half a stone....??  His answer " once you reach X (new target weight) and want to try again then call the nurses team and you can be seen at the drop of a hat, the costs are in the region of £4,000 but we get cancellations all the time so don't worry about waiting times.  Suffice to say , if we do wish to try again, i wont be lining NHS Lothian's pockets   

Now i do apologise to those ladies who may be reading this post and the negativity it presents but i must reiterate that i met the target weight that the nurses and consultants wanted me to be at before we commenced treatment...in fact we got told in august 09 we would qualify for nhs funded treatment and our treatment was delayed until may 10 until i reached target weight so it riles me to have the consultant now turning round and mentioning my weight..i am a size 14 for god's sake !!  

We did all we could emotionally and physically to prepare myself for treatment, stopped smoking , drinking , all the usual stuff we do to give ourselves the best possible chance, helll..as if we enter into this treatment lightly !!! but despite all this treatment failed which i accept, i have no regrets going through ivf, it was a chance we were thankfully given and sadly if failed. But what hurts more is that the follow up appt did not offer us any motivation or encouragement to try again. All the dr had to do yesterday was empathise and acknowledge with us that it didn't work and we would have been happy to look at trying again or not based on their opinions but sadly me and DH left the appt feeling we had done wrong which i know not to be the case. There was a student sitting in with us throughout our appt and she wasn't introduced to us nor were we asked if we wanted her present and i know it may sound pedantic but its these little things that make the appt bearable or not. Never until now have i felt such a drain on the nhs resources....and if we try again..well it might sound bitter..but i will not be lining Nhs Lothian pockets for fertility treatment.  Not once were we asked if we were okay or how we were coping and i find that very sad.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi, after half an hour of frantic phonecalls as no one was answering the phone I got through and despite bursting into tears (I was feeling somewhat emotional!) I discovered that all 3 little eggies have fertilised.  Am so happy, I know its only one hurdle but at least we are going to get a chance.    that everything else goes ok.  

Minihaha - Sorry to hear about your experience. I think a lot of people on here dont find the review appointments terribly helpful, perhaps they need to consider what they do and say at them.  You did so well to loose all that weight.  Maybe you need some time to think things over and perhaps look at other clinics and see if they would do anything any differently.  Different clinics might suit different people and have different protocols so worth considering.  Sending you a big


----------



## michelle1984

pumpkin-       well done on all 3 embies xxxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

thanks Michelle, not long till you are on the rollercoaster ride too!!


----------



## michelle1984

i know af due on tuesday so hoping it comes on time     to call when it comes to go in and get drugs     i really cant wait 2 get started     
xxxxxxx


----------



## bambinoplease

Just a quick post to say well done on your 3 embies Pumpkin Pie, hope you are all ready for transfer tomorrow.  

Minihaha, sorry your review didn't go well, are you not entitled to another cycle on the NHS?

x


----------



## minihaha72

Congrats pumpkin on your 3 embies, thats great news xxx hope all  goes well with ET tomorrow, sending you loads of    and    for the 2ww xxxxx


@bambinoplease, sadly we are not entitled to another attempt on the nhs, it took us 3 years to get to the top of the list and i turned 38 in july which is the upper age limit for female.


----------



## silver6

Hi folks,

Just wanted to pop on and say hello. I'm now 22.5 weeks pg and have found out that I'm having a wee boy - had thought that I wanted a girl, but after all we've been through I discovered that I really don't care what we have so long as it's healthy! I'm afraid that unlike JSparrow I am NOT loving being pregnant - I have various health issues that make me high-risk so not only do I not feel physically great, but, as I suspected I would after so many losses and failures, I spend most of the time being terrified in case something goes wrong. People keep telling me that I must be "overjoyed", "delighted" and "so excited" and I'm thinking "if I get to the stage when I'm holding a live, healthy baby, I'll be all these things, but right now I'm just scared!". I know that those of you on here who've had losses will understand this feeling   . I'm just counting the days till I get to the stage when, if I do get pre-eclampsia or some other nasty thing, the baby is big enough to survive outside the womb - then I'll breathe a little easier   .

I really wanted to send Minihaha a huge   . You did an amazing thing to lose all that weight for your NHS try - I carry a few extra pounds myself and I know how hard it is to try to shift them. I can't believe they're trying to get you to lose more for a PRIVATE cycle! On infertility blogs, girls refer to these review meetings as WTF appointments (as in "What the f***?") and I reckon that's a really good name for them. You go along, wondering what on earth went wrong and looking for some answers and some hope for the next round and it's soul-destroying when you don't get either. I can highly recommend the GCRM in Glasgow - if you're having to go private you might as well have a look at places other than ERI. And although the GCRM is in Glasgow, they have a deal with a private place here (the Edinburgh Clinic in Merchiston) who can do all your scans and bloods, so you only have to go to Glasgow for the initial stuff and EC and ET. They seem to be a bit more open to trying different things, and I've found both high-up doctors to be really helpful and open to chatting about options. There are other folk on here who've used them, I'm sure - and you can always check out other private places (Nuffield in Glasgow too). PM me if you want any more info. I know from my own experience that one IVF cycle can be very different from the next, so please don't give up hope!

Love to everyone else - I pop on every so often to check on you all and I wish you all lots of luck for your journeys.
Jan xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello Ladies

Just popping on to say everything went fantastic today couldnt have asked for any better, we got a Grade 1 embryo and a Grade 1/2 and another one which was ok but not great.  So just sitting with my feet up and taking it easy.  Feeling very positive at the moment, not sure how long it will last but making the most of it at the moment!

Jan - Sorry you are having a tough time at the moment but great that you are at 22.5 weeks already and team blue!


----------



## silver6

That's fab Pumpkin!! How many did they put back? Getting two at Grade 1 and 1/2 is brilliant - hope however many went back are settling in for the long-haul    .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## elinor

Hello all

Sorry, I know I post so infrequently, but I do read and am thinking of you all.

Pumpkin - congrats on the lovely embies! Hope things keep going the right direction over the next 2 weeks.

Jan - yes, in answer to your post on the last thread, you are right, we have met in the 3d world. I am so pleased you are 22.5 weeks - but I understand what you mean about worrying and wanting to get to the next stage (or the one where you have that baby in your arms). I can't face doing a ticker under my signature - don't have faith this one will stay yet - have only been to the early pregnancy unit once, cos when I phoned back they just said they'd already scanned me so couldn't do so again (then why does the leaflet say 'please phone us if you have more bleeding'...?). Just counting the days till the next milestone ( I am only 10.5 weeks, and my NHS scan isn't till 13 - but heyho, that's only 17 days away). I hope things get easier and that all the possible problems don't materialise - for you or for me!

Minihaha - I just wanted to say that I have also found ERI totally unhelpful in attitude, esp about weight. One nurse said I probably miscarried last year because I was overweight. And they NEVER ask about how you feel etc - real contrast to GCRM (and other private clinics I have been to, but GCRM definitely the best of the bunch for me), who include details of contacting the counsellor on the 'sorry things didn't work out' letter, and mention the counselling service in every letter about treatment. Also, they have been really helpful the past couple of weeks (GP won't issue prescription for certain meds 'no nhs licence for this use'... will do a private one (at nearly £70 per week - via GCRM the meds cost £15.50, so although they are 'private', they are not just out to make money and are happy to pass on cost savings that they make ordering drugs in bulk)).. GCRM had meds sorted, called back to confirm, I collected them in Edinburgh and the receipt arrived the next day in the post. I also phoned the nurses about bleeding last week - they phoned back, I asked a couple of questions about 'is it related to taking clexane?' and they said they'd speak to consultant and get back to me, but it might be after 6pm cos he was consulting. Well, he phoned me back himself, was very reassuring and followed up with a letter that started 'we are delighted that everything is progressing well for you with this pregnancy'. Can't imagine any ERI dr saying (or thinking) that. I also pointed out to ERI that when I was first referred I my BMI was 23.9 - it has gone up whilst I have been fed up and waiting, and then with each failed treatment.  Sorry for long and convoluted reply, but the lack of support and the harping on about BMI really struck a chord. GCRM were encouraging when I did manage to lose weight, but the fact they will treat as long as your BMI is under 35 means you don't have to stress. 

Michelle - hope you get started soon!

Everyone else - best wishes to all, and I will try to post a bit more regularly (but some days I struggle - like all of us, I guess).
Sending baby dust and positive thoughts (or prayers for those for whom they are acceptable) to anyone who wants them
Elinor


----------



## JudyAnn

Hello, I am new to this forum.  I am about to start IVF self funded at the ERI.  I have a low AMH of 1.6.  I am concerned about the success rates with IVF and a low AMH.  When I asked the consultant last week, he gave a success rate of around 20%. However yesterday when speaking with a staff nurse (who then confirmed her assumption with a consultant), she gave a likely success rate of 5%.  A 5% success rate is very different from 20%, the ERI don't seem too clear on their figures.  Has anyone else been given an indication of success with IVF and a low AMH?  I am not sure that with such an low AMH, IVF is worthwhile.  Any thoughts most welcome.  Thanks!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello

Elinor - Congratulations on your BFP.  Can only imagine how worried you must be after all you have been through but hoping everything goes well for you   

Jan - Sorry to hear you are having a tough time, hope that time passes quickly and you can begin to relax maybe even a little bit   

JudyAnn - Hello and welcome to the forum.  I am not really an expert on AMH but from what I can work out and my own experience is that it isnt the be all and end all.  When they tested me I had a really high AMH but I had some surgery on my ovaries and I got 5 eggs on first cycle and only 3 on this cycle which they said was much lower than they would expect for someone of my age and my AMH level.  However they were good quality eggs.  I know there are ladies on here who had low AMH and either got more eggs than expected or only got a few eggs but went on to have a BFP.  One lady had only 2 eggs but went on to have twins.  Success rates are so hard as well as everything can go well up to embryo transfer but if they dont implant then it doesnt work and sometimes thats just the way it is hard although incredibly hard.  You have to do what is best for you but if it was me I would want to at least have a try and see.  I think if they didnt think it was worth a go they wouldnt go ahead.  Good luck in whatever you decide and maybe one of the girls who knows more about AMH than me might be along to shed some more light/encouragement etc.  

Michelle - How are you doing? 

Well as for me, been back at work this week and keeping busy is helping, feel much calmer although not sure how long that will last.  After the weekend I think its going to be tough as think it was the Sunday night I started bleeding last time.  However that was last time and this is this time and    it is going to be so different.  Amazing to think that one week tomorrow I will know - AHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi all,

Pumpkin-pie, glad to hear your are feeling nice and relaxed, only a week to go and hopefully you get the news you are looking for.

Welcome JudyAnn, I also have a low AMH, 1.2 on last test and like you was very concerned.  After speaking to a few ladies on here I felt a lot better.  My consultant advised success rates of 20 to 25% but if I respond normally to treatment then that % increases, so its all down to the way I respond to the drugs, so keeping everything crossed.  I go back tomorrow to hopefully start stimms.  Also the consultant advised that it is quality over quantity so although there may not be many eggs hopefully the quality is good.  

Hope that helps.

x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

bambinoplease - thats fab news that you might be starting stimms tomorrow.


----------



## michelle1984

hi pumpkin im ok still waiting for af (should have been here 2day)     

how r u? cant beleive u are testing in a week time is flying in  xxxxx

hopefully af will come 2morrow       xxx


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi ladies,

Went for my scan this morning and lining is not yet thin enough so need to take double doses of Burselin for another week.  To add to that the Doctor found a large cyst on my left ovary apparently this can happen with the drugs so unless it goes by itself by next week will need to go to theatre to have it drained.  I can't see how it would go by itself....anyway just another hurdle to overcome, fingers crossed the double dose works and this time next week I can start stimms!

x


----------



## michelle1984

AF came today       to go in at 11.45 tomorrow to get started


----------



## JudyAnn

Pumpkin-pie and Bambinoplease, thanks so much for your posts.  DH and I will need to think more about it, but don't have that much time as we are meant to start next month.  I will keep you posted.  Thanks again. x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Michelle - Well done on starting   

Bambinoplease - They put me on double dose of Buserlin too and it did the trick for the lining so hope it will do the same for you.  Hope the cyst sorts itself out too.  

JudyAnn - Hope you and your DH are able to come to a decision, it must be hard especially when you are self funding.  If you have any other questions about IVF or the process just shout.  

Well I am one week done and one week to go! This time next week i will know - ahhh!!  Thinking I should buy a HPT at the weekend.  Its been a long time since I used one of those and have never seen that illusive second line.  Lot of people seem to use the clearblue so thinking that might be  a good one to use, does it pick up early?  Thinking I will test either day before OTD or day of or both.  Ladies who have had their BFP how early can you get a postive result do you think?


----------



## ReikiJan

Hi everyone

Thanks to all for your lovely good wishes. 

Sorry for not replying to everyone but am EXHAUSTED and just heading for bed.  Feeling good - a wee bit nauseous and only sick if I don't get enough sleep.  My poor b88bies are soooo sore.  All good signs though eh? Trying to keep feet on the ground and not over-stressing. Monday I have my 7wk scan.  Fingers crossed this little kitten stays snuggled in.

Pumpkin love - good luck for your last week of 2ww.      I did a HPT (Clear Blue Digital) the day before OTD.  I wouldn't advise doing it any earlier in case it picks up your trigger shot hormones.  Just take it easy.  You know how nuts I got this time?    Don't put yourself through that. 

I'll be thinking of you and   , although not really necessary - we agreed this time round was going to be our time, didn't we?   

Off to bed. Will chat to you all tomorrow. 

RJ
x


----------



## minihaha72

hiya ladies xx pumpkin just wanted to pop in and wish you the very best of luck for the second week of 2ww..such an exciting yet stressful time but i am thinking of you and praying for all good things xxxx

Also, just wanted to say for the lady that was asking about low amh levels..judyann i think..? we did our first icsi in june and my amh level was 2.5 and i got really worried about it. Whilst i responded very poorly to the drugs, and only produced one egg..it did result in a grade 1 embryo but sadly it didn't implant. Anyway what i wanted to say was we had our follow up appt last week and the consultant told us that he put more emphasis on the antri follicular count itself, and mine was pretty good he said, cant quite remember but i think i had 5 on the left and 9 on the right at one point..so the potential for a lot of eggs was there but sadly it was bad response to stimming and the follicles didnt reach maturity. I know you have prob heard this a hundred times but it really is quality over quantity and you just don't know how you will respond to treatment until you are in the throes of it. Lots of people have had low amh and responded very well and had a much higher number of eggs than would have thought possible. I wish you all the very best of luck with your treatment.xxx

Best wishes and xx to all


----------



## pinkfairy2

Hi ladies,
How exciting for those starting treatment!! Hope your next week goes quickly pumpkin - are you off work?

Well, at last, today I got our appointment for our first consultation at fertility clinic.  Its on 21st Sept with Dr Irvine/Dr Dutton.  Can anyone tell me what will happen at this appointment?  There was nothing other than the appointment card.  I am so nervous and worried.  It means that this is real, that it is really happening to us.  This breaks my heart. I honestly can not stand the thought of the wait to get to the top of the IVF list, if this is indeed what we will need (although I can't see any other option).  I truly can not believe it has come to this.  I feel so sad.

Hope everyone else is doing well. xxx


----------



## fi21

Hi all .    I am new to this site too, so trying to get to grips with all the abbreviations, but good to know there is a site like this to offer support with similar people going through same situations.
  I am going thru gcrm this time for icsi following two unsuccessful ERI attempts.  Me - low ovarian reserve and very low amh and husband - low mobility, slow, etc.        Going for egg retrieval on Friday - does anyone have any other tips for making them stick?  As that seems to be where the problems arisen previously with treatment and just wondered if anyone had any magical info, other than the stuff you read in the books. 
Good luck to everyone going thru treatment just now.....


----------



## Ceri.

Fi ... Here's a few links to help at the mo ...

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

Also, if you want to find something within the site, use the search tab at the top of the page, tap in 'Low AMH' for example, lots of stuff to look at


----------



## bambinoplease

Welcome fi21!  Great to hear you are going for egg retrieval tomorrow, but sorry to hear you were not successful at ERI.  I am afraid I can't help, we  have just started our journey, currenty down reg at the moment.  Hope you don't mind me asking but what was you AMH, always keen to hear stories of ladies with low AMH that are successful in producing lots of eggs.  I hope third time lucky will be your time! x


----------



## Ceri.

*bambino* ... Have you had a look on the 'Poor Responders ' thread  There's lots of ladies there with Low AMH and been successful in having babies with their own eggs ....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244723.0


----------



## michelle1984

Hi how is everyone Glad its the weekend?

Well just to say our appointment went well yesterday.  Had a scan which showed  around 6  folicles on the right and 5 on the left(think thats good?)  Have started stimming using Gonal-F 150IU DP done first injection at the  hospital   
  
  Have to go back on monday for another scan, bloods and to start Cetrotide. 
  
  I'm so happy that we have started our journey first injection was ok   
  
  michelle xxxxxx


----------



## Hoping2010pls

Hi
I'm new to the site, but have been reading the posts for a wee while.

We had one attempt at ICSI in May this year, and although initially it was a BFP, I had a very early miscarriage.

We are going for a second self funded attempt at ERI in Nov and received the paperwork for it earlier this week. I'm excited to be having another try, but also terrified as I just dont know how we'll cope if it's unsuccessful again.

We have low count, motility and morphology issues and although this has been given as the reason for infertility I'm wondering if there are also issues with me.

I've had the blood tests to make sure I'm ovulating which were fine, but when we had our last treatment cycle, I didn't respond that well to the stimms and when we went for EC although I had over 20 follicles they only managed to get 8 eggs and only 5 of these were mature. Does anyone know what may have cuased this? ERI have said I'm at high risk of OHSS and I dont know if this is linked, or if the poor egg rate is related to something like PCOS?

I'm just worried that this next cycle may end up with the same result. I also lost a stone and a half to get the treatment the last time and after all that's happened I've put some back on - trying desperately to lose it and worried that ERI will not allow us another go when we turn up!

Sorry - what a stress head I am!!

Good luck to everyone currently having treatment or those about to start - exciting (but scary) times!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello Everyone, gosh its been very busy on here!  Well little update from me, so far so good.  Am now on Day 9 on the 2ww.  No signs either way really, although last night woke up with really sore tummy and felt I needed to pee, went to the toilet but tummy still sore for ages afterwards but felt better in morning.  Breasts are really sore but had that last time and thats just the progesterone.Was quite calm till yesterday then started to get a bit more stressed.  Just got to wait and see how the next few days go.

Pinkfairy - No I decided to work through the 2ww this time and its been the best decision to be honest, keeps my mind off things much better.  I took it off last time and it didnt help the end result so thought it might help to keep occupied.  Good luck with your appointment, i imagine they will take a history and also do some basic tests and examinations, so long since I had my first appointment hard to remember!

Fi21 - Hope Egg collection went ok today and you are taking it easy    Let us know how you got on.

Michelle - Yeah on starting.  Hope the injections go well and scan on Monday is good news.  The no of follies sounds really good for starters.

Hoping2010 - Hi welcome to the board.  Sorry to hear about your miscarriage but hoping this second cycle goes well for you.  I havent had good numbers of eggs, I had around 12 follicles but only 5 eggs first time and this time 3 eggs.  I had a lot of scarring and fluid in my follicles because of my endometriosis and surgery.  

Reiki - Good luck for the scan, sickness and tiredness all sounds good if you know what I mean!!


----------



## bambinoplease

Thank goodness its Friday!  It has been very busy on here.  Ceri thanks for the link, think I have read almost every post on FF and re-read them lots too.....

Pumpkin-pie you are sounding very relaxed, that is brilliant, think this will be your time!

Michelle, great you have started injections, you are ahead of me already and I started almost 3 weeks ago, wonder why you are on short protocol and I am on long?

x


----------



## eclaire

Lurker alert again   
*
Hoping2010* I couldn't just read your post and not reply, as you sound exactly like I did after I miscarried on my first cycle and I became convinced there was an underlying problem with me that hadn't been found (still do wonder about that one actually  ) I was the same as you and had lots of follicles at scans but few eggs on both cycles, and consequently few embryos. However as you'll see from my ticker, we were indeed luckier second time  I changed a few things second time, happy to discuss if you think it will help. Good luck and hope things work out this time   

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all doing well 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Struggling to keep positive this morning, went to the loo and when I wiped a bit of old progesterone gel came away and it was pinky rather than white.  I am now 10 days post EC, worried what this means, is it start of AF, is it implantation bleeding.  Trying to stay positive but these next few days are going to be torture.  Just want to   .


----------



## pinkfairy2

Pumpkin I would say its good rather than bad.  It seems way too early to be AF. Implantation would be happening about now too.  I won't say don't worry about it, because it's impossible not to so not really sure what else to say.

I am feeling really really wound up now about our appointment.  I know it's good because it means we are moving a tiny step forward but really really worried about what they will do.  I am the kind of person that needs to know before so that I can prepare for it in my head.  I couldn't cope with turning up and them telling me they will be taking bloods, doing internals etc etc.  I am feeling so anxious about it, it is starting to take over.  I am feeling wound up at work, really agitated and stressed.  I am a teacher and my job is stressful, especially at the start of the year but I am so worried that I am going to end up being off with stress.  Yesterday I was really really agitated and people are starting to notice.  One or two know about all this but at work, I have managed to plaster on a smile and be normal (no idea how).  Now, I feel it's starting to show.  And now I'm starting to worry about the appointment.  I don't want to go.  I am scared of what they will do to me.  And of what they might find wrong with me.  I am in such a state.  If anyone can shed light on what will happen, please do because I am going out my mind.  It is a male factor issue we have been referred for, my bloods showed I was ovulating (only had one 21 day test, doctor said I didn't need the other ones).

Sorry for such a self indulged post, I am so scared and worried and I just don't want any of this to be happening to me.  I wish I could turn the clock back to a time when this wasn't happening.


----------



## silver6

Just a quickie for Pumpkin to say not to worry about what comes out with that gel! I had all sorts of wierd colours with the stuff - peach, pink, brown and even black - and you know how my last cycle turned out   !
Love
Jan xx


----------



## michelle1984

Pinkfairy1 - Is your appointment to get put on the waiting list? or to start treatment

I got told in march/April that we were at the top of the waiting list had an appointment end of June for starting treatment i had an internal scan and bloods done (internal scans are OK). Had to call when AF came in August for a mock embryo transfer. Then when AF came this month had another internal scan and started gonal-f 15iu.

if you need and info or a chat pm me xxxx

Bambinoplease - I'm on short protocol because I'm 26 and everything is great with me and its my DP that has a low sperm count they think i will respond well to the drugs.
When do you start stimming?  

lots of love Michelle xxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Thank you Pinkfairy and Thanks Jan thats reassuring to know.  I googled it and seems to be normal or at least not abnormal.  No more since this morning although not been feeling well.  Had really bad headache and then felt really sick, wasnt sick but just very nauseous, think its probably build up of the progesterone.  Anyway had something to eat and then went back to bed this afternoon and now feeling much better!

Pinkfairy - Sorry to hear you are so stressed.  Try to think about it as a positive step to getting closer to being able to find out how they can help you get that baby.  They wont do anything bad to you so try not to stress.   

Michelle - hope you are doing ok xx


----------



## michelle1984

hey pumpkin  

hows u?
I'm ok injections going well DP giving me them go back in on monday for a scan and bloods starting Cetrotide aswell then have more scans and bloods on wed and fri and could be having EC on the monday   
Been feeling a bit emotional today agitated, crying had a row with my mum     , also having twinges aswell is this normal?

Going to try and get PMA back    
DP cooking dinner steak new pots pepper sause cant wait         

Michelle xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Michelle, twinges is normal, things are growing so a good sign  

Going mad, keep going to toilet as paranoid AF is coming but its not.  Have got just under 4 days to go so really need to get it together or will be a state by Wednesday.  Trying to watch Strictly and X-Factor and chill.  THink the madness is all getting to me a bit quicker this time, it was that speck of pink gel that set me off


----------



## fi21

Hi there

Ceri - thanks for the links to the various other relevant areas on this site, that's v useful. 

Bambinoplease - my AMH is 0.8, so very low I've been told.  But still hope there.  

Pumpkin-Pie - good luck with everything, keeping my fingers crossed for you. 


My egg collection went well, was so glad, as was sooo worried about it and what the results might be. They managed to get 4 and heard today 3 have fertilised, they said that was a lot better than they were expecting, due to my symtoms and my husband's low count, so just need to hope & pray now everything keeps going to plan and transfer goes smoothly.  I am so worried about my work too, as they are the most unsypathetic employer ever and I can't mention any of this to them, so trying to deal with that is difficult too. But I know a lot of other people are in the same boat.... it's not easy! 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Fi - 3 out of 4 is fantastic.  When are they planning to do ET?  

Well no news from me, no more signs of any pink, going to loo constantly as keep thinking AF is coming but no sign.  Going to try to keep occupied today and try not to stress, easier said than done.    that this works.


----------



## Hoping2010pls

Many thanks to everyone who replied - eclaire I have snet you a PM as would really like to hear what changes you made second time around.

Lots of activity on here and seems like everyone is progressing well - wishing you all lot sof luck and I'll keep my fingers crossed for everyone!

We won't be starting until mid October at the earliest and so just struggling with all the pre treatment emotions! One minute I feel so positive and the next am full of worries. But I'm trying to tell myself that everyone has the same.

Hope you are all well and feeling positive!


----------



## michelle1984

hi how is everyone?

Pumpkin-pie how u keeping? Not long till testing?

Well we not long back form clinic had a scan everything good got bloods done too. Started Cetrotide, can i ask if anyone has had this because where DP injected it its really itchy!!   

To go in for a scan and bloods on Wednesday and if all looks good EC will be monday    

love michelle xxxxx


----------



## Hoping2010pls

Hi Michelle

I had Centrotide and it did sting the first time I git it as well!! It also made the skin hot around about where it was injected as well - but this did not last long and died away after a few hours. Also it just seemed to be like that the first time I had to take it, after then it was much easier! Hope it is the same for you!

Good luck for the rest of the week and I hope EC goes well!
Cx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Ladies
Well OTD is Wednesday, dreading it but also know it will be good to know one way or the other, this suspense and not knowing whether to build your hopes up or not is torture.  DH has got me some clearblue digital tests.  Definitely going to do one on Wednesday morning before we go for bloods.  Question is do I do one tomorrow as well just incase .  I dont know what to do, is 13 days past EC too early?  A lot of the ladies on the other boards have to wait much longer to do a HPT so dont know what to do.  Really struggling these last few days, constantly think my period is going to come and so scared.  Just     that all this stress will be worth it in the end.
Michelle good luck for the scan on Wednesday you are nearly there


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi everyone,

Its good to see its been busy on here and everyone seems to be doing well, hoping we are all lucky soon.

Michelle - sounds like things are progressing fast with you, lucky you, I am hoping to start Stimms this week but depends if my lining is thin enough and that horrible cyst has dissapeared, fingers crossed.

Fi21 - Thanks for the update on AMH.  Great news on your 3 embryos, I hope this is your time.

Pumpkin-pie - wow, only 2 days to go, so exciting, keep positive!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are well!

x


----------



## silver6

Pumpkin - I tested three days on a CB digital before clinic test (which they want 15 days after EC) and got a +ive. I just couldn't stand waiting any longer- I was so sure it was going to be a BFN and I wanted to prepare myself   .
Jan x


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Just wanted to pop in to wish Pumpkin lots of luck with testing on Wednesday.  Like Jan, I did a sneaky test the day before, but not a digital one, so was just a very faint positive line - think it freaked me out even more!  Its such a hard decision to make, but if you test early it can be negative even though you might get a BFP on OTD, just because HPT aren't as good as the blood tests.  So try to keep positive until the official blood test.  Wishing you all the luck in the world hun                

Big hugs to everyne at ERI and good luck to all the newbies    
Dxx


----------



## owenl

Not been on hear for ages but still lurk in the Moving On Boards.  Just wanted to wish Pumpkin the very best of luck for Wednesday.    and    .    I tested the morning of OTD with a Clearblue and it showed a very faint positive but my levels were quite high with the bloods so HPTs defo not as good as the blood tests and testing early may give a negative.

I'm doing OK, my house is up for sale, my ex is back on the dating scene but I don't feel ready for any of that yet and feel hurt that he has gotten over me so quickly.  Not easy living under same roof but we tend to avoid each other.  I'm building up my social network of friends, planning a break in Marakesh in January and taking positive steps to the future by looking for a permanent job to enable me to get a mortgage when my house does finally sell and joined weight watchers 2 weeks ago so that I can lose the excess 3 stone I've put on with excessive eating and drinking so that when I do finally get my own place I'll be more confident when the time is right to meet someone else and start dating again and on a positive note I might even meet someone who'd like to have children and if age is against me I would consider adoption.  Like is going to begin at 40 for me!


----------



## fi21

Good luck to everyone! 

I had my ET yesterday, all seemed to go well, they implanted 3, 1 excellent one, two not so good, due to the cell division??, but they said they could still develop.  

So now the dreaded two week wait......  It's really difficult knowing whether to go back to work right away or not, I'm going to take two days off and go back.  The Hospital said no evidence that sitting at home doing nothing helps and to carry on as normal, as long as you don't get stressed.  But I have a mega stressful job with long hours, so not going to be easy, but going to try and stay calm and not get myself stressed out. 

Pumpkin - hope everything goes well for you tomorrow, fingers crossed.  

Michelle - good luck for the next stage. 

Fx


----------



## Irishlady

Pumpkin all the very best for tomorrow        Hope time is not dragging too much, really hope and pray this is your time.   

Owen lovely to hear from you and you are sounding v positive and have made some steps to move forward.   Marakesh sounds lovely, it is somewhere I fancy going too. 

Hi Peanuts and Silver - so good to see you both doing so well.        

Well we were at my parents at the w/e and I told them about our adoption plans, I kept crying but they were happy tears, as I feel that this is the path our life is meant to go down and can't wait to get started!!

Loads of work to do so better get on, but    to you all and all the very best with tx. Fi21 I went back to work after et after 1 and took time off for another - time definitely went more quickly when I was at work. Just try and listen to your body and take it easy if you feel you need it.   

xx


----------



## JSparrow

Pumpkin, just popping on to wish you so much luck for tomorrow... I am keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Ladies

Well i caved in and tested this morning.  I know its early and I probably shouldnt but I did, got a clearblue digital and took the test and sat waiting and waiting whilst the little timer flashed.  Then I looked and it said ...............PREGNANT.  Burst into tears, went through to the bedroom where DH was and he assumed by my face that it was a BFN but then I handed him the stick trying to speak but not making sense so we had a big hug then he says "I cant believe I am holding a stick you just peed on!"  I did have the cover on it!
So anyway trying not to get too excited as I know we have a LONG way to go and still need to confirm it tomorrow as I know the tests can pick up small amounts of HCG, but feeling very quietly confident and no bleeding so thats a great sign compared to last time.  Will just have to wait to see what tomorrow brings.

Owenl - Nice to hear from you.  Sounds like things are moving on with the house sale.  It will be easier when you have a place of your own.  Really hope everything works out for you and that your future is bright xxx  

Irishlady - Glad that the adoption plans are going forward, I know its a long journey but hoping that things pass quickly and go straightforward.  Keep in touch   

Fi - Great news on ET.  Last time I took the whole 2ww off this time I had EC on Wed and went back to work on Monday.  I work in a hospital so not the lightest job in the world but was sensible in what I was doing.  Being at work really helped me get through the 2ww but you have to do whats best for you.  I felt glad I took it off first time as felt I was doing all I could but this time I knew it didnt make a difference and was glad to be at work and helped me keep calmer.  Good luck whatever and hope the 2ww passes quickly (although it never does!)

bambinoplease - hope the scan goes well and the cyst is gone and you can get started.

Jan, JSparrow and Peanuts - Thanks Ladies, hope you are all well and hoping that I will be joining you soon xxx


----------



## michelle1984

pumpkin - SO HAPPY FOR YOU          

hope blood test goes OK what time you in  clinic at

Ive got a scan and bloods tomorrow at 8.30am getting bloated and a bit uncomfortable and boobies sore   

Michelle xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Michelle - I think we have to be at clinic for around 8-8.30am  so will probably be in waiting room at same time as you!!  The bloatedness is hopefully good sign that everything is growing.  Hope all goes well tomorrow xxxx


----------



## bambinoplease

Pumpkin - Yippppeeee, that is brilliant news!!!!!!  I am delighted for you, just knew this was your time, I bet you and DH are absolutely over the moon!

Irishlady - That is brilliant that you have decided to adopt, we have friends that have recently adopted the most adorable wee boy, they are soooo happy.  This will be you soon!

Hi to everyone else!

x x x x x


----------



## Hoping2010pls

I know I'm new to here, but have followed Pumpkins journey and so could not just pop on and leave without saying a MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

Hope tomorrow goes well and gives you a bit more confidence.

Sending you


----------



## lynseylou

Hi everyone hope u r all well??

Not wrote anything for a while but had to right tonight to say congrats to pumpkin well done luv!!

I have now started treatment a week past sat I am doing well injecting without even thinking about it now keep going dizzy though not sure if it has anything to do with the jabs or not but hey ho not to worry! 

We are off to Alton Towers on Thursday for the weekend so getting excited for that something to take our minds off it lol thats our excuse anyway!! Kids at heart really!!


----------



## ReikiJan

Pumpkin, I just saw your post OMG!!! I'm lying in bed sobbing I'm so happy for you!!! Girl you deserve this so much. Am on BlackBerry so not the easiest to type long messages.

Had our 7 wk scan yesterday and saw a beautiful heartbeat. Made total t*t of myself and sobbed my way out. Got hugs from the docs and nurses at the desk. 

Sorry have not been on much, 10 hours in hot office every day can take it out of you at the best of times. Just getting home, fed and bed almost straight away.

Anyway love to everyone and the biggest hug ever to Pumpkin!!! Can't wait for the official news tmrw.

RJ
Xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Pumpkin and Reiki ... Massive congrats to you both!!!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello Everyone

Well just had the results in to confirm that it is a   .  WOW have waited around 9 years to be able to say that.  Not sure its sunk in yet.  I think its just one as my levels were 64 but the nurse said that was a good result.  Have told our families and close friends and everyone is so happy.  Feel really blessed and amazed.  So scan in 3 weeks, hope the 3ww isnt as bad as the 2ww!

Reiki - Fab news on the scan, think I would be the same as you crying, I was crying on the phone today!

Michelle - Think I saw you at the clinic today!  We got called through with the doctor just after you arrived.  HOpe all went well and you got a date for EC.


----------



## michelle1984

AWWW pumpkin that's fab news huni i was wearing a black cardi ,wee with blond hair DP had a blue hoodie on    

well everything looking good with me got 9 follicles on each side not really sure of sizes Dr raja speaks fast eh? So EC is on Monday if Friday's scan looks good    
Cant wait starting to feel really uncomfortable not sleeping well as i sleep on my side and my boobies are really sore 
will be fine tho going to have a bath and a couple of painkillers and go for a lie down    

congratulations again pimpkin-pie xxxxxxx

love Michelle xxxx


----------



## Irishlady

Pumpkin so happy and pleased for you and DH. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

hi Michelle, It was you I saw!  I was sitting with DH under the tv next to the desk.  Glad all is going well and good luck for Friday and Monday xx


----------



## bambinoplease

Congratulations again Pumplkin-pie, brilliant news, hoping the 3WW flies by.

Update from me is I am ready to move onto stimms, they confirmed via a blood test as lining wasn't quite thin enough but my cyst has got bigger so in to get it aspirated on Friday then fingers crossed the stimming can begin.

Hi to all!

x x x


----------



## Peanuts

Pumpkin - WOW - Congrats on your lovely BFP!!  Thats fab news, so pleased for you!         Now take it easy over the next few weeks - unfortunately is worse than 2ww!  You might have a few pains and twinges, but it everything settling in.  Take care xxx

bambino - congrats on moving onto the happy hormones!  Sending you lots of happy thoughts for growing follies        

Michelle - wow, great follies!  Good luck for EC on Monday       

RJ - congrats on your 7wk scan and wee jelly bean!  Its amazing isn't it!  Wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy   

JSparrow - wow, you're nearly there hun!  Wishing you lots of luck for D-Day   

Irishlady - glad your a step closer in the adoption process, won't be long rolling round.  Sending you and DH a big hug    

Owenl - good to hear from you hun, and glad to see things are looking more positve.  Hoping the house sells quickly       Can't believe your ex is dating already!   Wishing you lots of luck and happiness for the future    

big hugs and lots of luck to all the newbies          
take care
Dxx


----------



## minihaha72

Oh Pumpkin hunni , thats just wonderful news      am really delighted for you and your DH xxxxxx

Reiki Jan, delighted to hear that your scan went well    

Best of luck to all ladies whatever stage you are all at , i hope you are all well xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fi21

Pumpkin - that's amazing news!    So happy for you, I can really relate to how over-joyed you must feel, after 9 years of waiting for this special day - that's is brilliant!   Hope the next 3 weeks fly by for you and keep well. 

Fx


----------



## JSparrow

Pumpkin - so happy that you have your BFP!!  Second time lucky!  The 3WW is worse than the 2WW, I won't lie, but stay positive and enjoy this special time - you are pregnant!!

Lots of love to everyone going through treatment..  xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Thanks Ladies, it really has not sunk in, I guess partly because it has been so long, I dont feel pregnant yet and you have to carry on life as normal with the people who dont know.  Certainly not feeling as stressed everytime I go to the loo at the moment!

Bambinoplease - hope the aspiration went ok and wasnt too uncomfortable.


----------



## Polly30

Oh Pumpkin!!!!!!!!!! I don't post much anymore but I keep an eye on the board and I am sat here crying reading your good news! HUGE congratulations - you're gonna be a mummy!!!!!! Delighted! 
Polly (and baby girl bump - 24wks) xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Polly - lovely to hear from you, cant believe you are 24 wks already, time flies! Congrats on the girl bump xxx

Michelle - Good luck for your scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## Minako

Congratulations Pumpkin. Fab news.


----------



## michelle1984

Pumpkin-pie thanks

Scan went well this morning going for EC on monday morning to be there at 8am having it done at 10am   


michelle xxx


----------



## Frizzybee

Hi everyone

Hope it is ok to post on here first and not the Introductions and Starting out page!

I'm quite new to all this so please bear with me, although I have been lurking for a wee while!  Congratulations to pumpkin-pie that's fantastic news!  

We had our first appointment at the ERI a couple of weeks ago.  We thought we were just going in to discuss how the self funding worked, but within 5 minutes we were told you will be getting IVF in January and we are going to do all your bloods today and an internal scan (which I so wasn't prepared for!)  

I have been told that I need to lose 2 stone by the end of the year, otherwise they won't do the IVF, which is fair enough, and hopefully the kick up the backside that I needed!

Our next appointment is on the 1st of November, when we will get all our blood results back, my husband has to give a sample and I have to get a mock transfer.  I then have to go back in December for another internal scan, when I have my period?!  Sounds lovely!

So all being well everything should go ahead in January 2011, it's really scary and exciting at the same time!

Scary to think we are spending all this money and it may not work (god knows how we would afford another cycle if this doesn't work) and exciting because I could potentially be pregnant very soon!  

The pair of us came out of the appointment totally shell shocked! 

One question that I forgot to ask the hopspital is do I need to buy all my drugs through the hospital or would I be cheaper getting them elsewhere?

Looking forward to 'speaking' with you all

Julie xx


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi all,
Just a quick update from me.  Had my cyst aspiration, those drugs are good, wasn't aware of anything going on at all.  Unfortunately they can only see one follice on that side, that used to be my good side too, so today only 4 follicles in total, which I don't think is very good so feeling a wee bit anxious.  On the plus side I started stimms today so just hoping there are some follies hiding and just waiting to surprise us when we go for our next scan.
x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Michelle - Fab news will be thinking of you on Monday

Minako - hello and thank you

Bambinoplease - glad the cyst is gone and hope those follies are just hiding but will grow for the next scan, remember quality and not quantityxxx

Frizzybee - Hello and welcome, wow that would have been a shock if you just thought you were having a wee chat and then ended up with a date, bloods and an internal scan!!  Not sure about the drugs as we were NHS funded but hopefully one of the other ladies will know.  Good luck with the weight loss, it must be hard but at least you have a goal to work towards and a great incentive xxxx

Well I am SO glad its Friday.  Work has been busy and I feel really exhausted.  I am going to move wards next week so things will be a bit lighter, I can use my recent op as a reason for wanting to be careful with what I am doing so people arent suspicious.  Looking forward to putting my feet up, have just one day left of the progesterone gel then its up to my body to do its thing, scary thought!


----------



## vonnie15

Hi,

Not be posting for while but I have been lurking to see how everyone is doing.  Pumpkin and Reiki Jan, just wanted to congratulate you both on your BFP and wishing you both a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend, tbh I feel as if I could sleep for a week.  Anyway thats me hit 21 weeks, had my scan and all is well and decided not to find out the sex as we want a surprise.

I'll probably sign off for a bit now but will be checking up to see how everyone is.

take care
Vonnie15


----------



## bambinoplease

Meant to say good luck to Michelle for Monday!

Re my follicles, can anyone help?  Have any of you had only 4 follies on day 1 of stimms and with further stimming, more follies have appeared?  Just a bit worried and can't stop thinking about it.

x x x x x x x x x


----------



## owenl

Bambino - I only had 3 visible follicles Day 1 of stimms but ended up with 8-9 in the end cycle 1 and then 6-7 cycle 2 so I wouldn't worry besides which it's quality not quantity.  Good luck with your tx.


----------



## bambinoplease

Thanks Owen, so there is still hope, going to try & get it out my head now & enjoy the weekend. Hope u r doing ok. Hi to everyone else, hope u have a great weekend! X x x


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi ladies,

Me again, in a bit of a panic, have quite a bit of spotting and only on day 2 of stimms, have googled and can't find many people that have experienced this.  Can anyone help? 

x x


----------



## silver6

Wow - Pumpkin - fantastic news   ! I'm so pleased for you! I would agree that the waiting doesn't get any easier (still stressed about it at 24 weeks   )! 

And Reiki - that's brilliant you got good news at your scan - getting a scan with a HB is a huge step!

Irish - I'm so pleased about your adoption plans! I can't remember whether I said before, but a friend I met through her blog adopted at the beginning of this year and she is SO happy. Looking forward to hearing about your journey.

This thread seems to have had a bit of a run of successes recently and I know that can bring a mixture of feelings to the girls who haven't had their BFPs yet (or who have had them and lost them). I know very well that combination of happiness for those who have been successful and terrible sadness for myself because I hadn't. I hope, in the end, that the many examples of different ways of succeeding will reassure folk that there is almost always hope in some form or other. In the meantime, I am thinking of those of you still on the journey and willing you on all the way     .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## macgirl

Well I go off on holiday for a few weeks and Pumpkin only goes and gets her BFP!!

      Congratulations Pumpkin!     

I am so happy for you (I know how much you have been through to get your BFP) - plus you give me hope that our 2nd cycle may be a success too.....  

Reiki - so pleased to hear about the HB - another bridge crossed - well done!  

Well we had a great holiday and returned to a letter from ERI saying that we were now at top of NHS list - no surprise I already knew we are due around Feb/March. Had a questionnaire to return and a letter dated 8 August saying if not returned on 4 weeks we would be taken off the list. Think the date should have said September but called to check anyway and they said just return ASAP and I should get a phone call soon. Have 1st counselling appointment on Thursday and that is my update.

Hi to everyone else )))))))))))


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Macgirl - You should go on holiday more often!!     So glad you are at the top of the list and am so    that it will be successful for you this time round too.  Glad you had a good holiday, did you go somewhere nice and warm?

Bambinoplease - Not sure about the spotting but I think I remember other ladies having it and once your hormones build up it should go but I would phone them on Monday to put your mind at rest, thats what they are there for.  Also it might be just due to the cyst being aspirated?  

Well I thought the 3ww started easier than the 2ww but that feeling lasted about 2 days then I came back down to earth!  Was a bit stressed over the weekend and kept thinking AF was coming but it hasnt.  Feeling very tired and have just got up after an hour and a half afternoon sleep!  Glad I get the Monday holiday tomorrow!!

Michelle - Good luck for Monday


----------



## pinkfairy2

Hi everyone,

So pleased to read the good news, congrutulations pumpkin, I can't imagine what it must be like to have that news after such a long long wait.  Fingers crossed for a quick 3 weeks.

I have my first appointment on Tuesday.  Getting nervous about it now.  Think I may ask for counselling as am not coping well and can't see the situation improving until we have a baby.

I have to ask macgirl, if you are at top of list why do you have to wait 6 months until March?  If you don't mind me asking, how long have you waited to get to the top of the list?  I really don't think my husband appreciates how long it takes to get to the top of the list.

So so tempted to ask about private but not sure if we can justify it.  I have heard that it comes off your NHS go, meaning that we would only get 1 go free.  So therefore it makes sense to keep private incase our 2 NHS don't work.  But I honestly don't know if I can cope with the wait.

Sorry to be all doom and gloom.  It pretty much sums up my life just now. xxx


----------



## Hoping2010pls

Just to wish Michelle good luck for today!

Pumpkin - hope that you are feeling more positive and that the next few weeks pass nice and quickly.

Bambinoplease - sorry I can't remember how many follicles I had at sthe start, but I know the number did increase during stimms, so I hope you get some good news at your scans.

Nothing much to report from me - just waiting til October period - but the longer the wait the more time to worry. Think I may try and get a conselling appointment and see if that helps me feel more positive.

Take care everyone,
Cx


----------



## Frizzybee

Hi Pinkfairy2

We were put on the NHS list in April this year, however we were told that the list was 2½ to 3 years long!   There is no way we could wait that long, particulary as I'm just about to turn 36!  When we started out we were told we would get three attempts on the NHS, however at our appointment in September we were told that as from July this year that had been reduced to 2 attempts and you are right in that they will deduct the self funded attempt.  So if it doesn't work for us in January, we will only have 1 remaining attempt left!

As I said on a previous post, I don't think we could afford to pay for another self funded attempt if it doesn't work in January, however we wouldn't like to wait until we eventually reach the top of the list either!  So we are just hoping and praying that all goes well in January!


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi all,

Thanks for your replies, the spotting has gone now thank goodness, now just worrying that I am not responding to stimms because I don't feel anything, wish I could stop worrying and just see what happens.

Michelle - how did your egg collection go today?

Jan thanks for your lovely words - I keep holding onto that thought, that one way or another we will get a baby, just hope the journey isn't too long.

Pinkfairy, I understand how you are feeling, I went for two councilling sessions a few months ago and it really helped, helped me re-focus and realise that I still have my DH and that we need to take care of each other and everntually the baby thing should happen.  The waiting is worse than the treatment and so just take this time to have fun.

What lovely weather it is today.

x


----------



## michelle1984

hi all 

EC went well got 13 eggs       they should be doing their stuff   been feeling crap after op,  had a temperature and it took a while to come down feeling really tender in womb area also my back sore so got some strong painkillers 

To call at 11 tomorrow to see how they are getting on and ET could be WED   

Michelle x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Michelle - thats a fab number of eggs, well done and no wonder you are sore.  Hope you get some good news tomorrow

Bambinoplease - its normal not to feel anything yet so dont worry and hopefully the next scan will give you some good news.


----------



## bambinoplease

Wow Michelle thats brilliant news on the eggs!

x x x


----------



## pinkfairy2

Thanks everyone who has replied.  

Thanks fizzy - I can't wait that long either (and I am only 25) so it looks like I have a lot of persuading my OH to do then.  It's so messed up, someone else said it was a year to a year and a half, which is a whole lot different to 2 and a half to 3.  That is a ridiculous time to wait.  Unmanageable.  Guess I will have to wait and see what they say tomorrow.  Do you think they are trying to push you into going private?  Maybe tomorrow I will be back on here asking about where the best place to go is! At least then I could have some control over when it would happen - being a primary teacher means that taking time off is a nightmare so would be ideal over some holiday or another.  And if I was private then I assume I could go for that (with some time frame anyway) eg next easter or something.

This is my worst nightmare.  Why could I not have money problems instead? It's like someone has picked the one thing that mattered to us and destroyed all our hope.  I have thought and thought about conselling and I just don;t know.  They couldn't tell me anything I don't already know, they can't wave a magic wand and fix the problem.  They can't make the wait and pain any less.  All they can do is try to persuade me to see a positive in life.  And at the moment there isn't one.  No matter how hard I try to pretend that this is a good thing, or that at least this or that hasn't happened, I can't.  Everyone else deals with it so much better than I can.  I don't really want to talk to someone about it because it means admitting to myself how I really feel.  I wish I could turn back the clock and change whatever has caused this.  I just wish I wasn't here.

Sorry everyone xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Pinkfairy - Just want to send you a big   .  It is so hard but you have to keep positive and believe that its going to happen.  We all would prefer that getting pregnant was a simple process like it is for the majority of women but for whatever reason for us it isnt, and we have to accept that.  I'm not sure what the waiting list is currently, for us it was nearly 3 years and it was a tough wait.  You could phone them and find out what the list is currently.  I think it has dropped from what it was from what other ladies have said.

We all have down days but we are all here to help you when you feel down and cheer you up   .  You say that its hard to see a positive in your life but you have your OH and you have to see the IVF not as a bad thing but as the route to getting your dream.  Hang in there


----------



## Frizzybee

Do you have family or friends that you can talk to pinkfairy2?  It's amazing how much support they can give you!  If you get offered counselling you should take it.  We got offered counselling, however we declined, but that's not to say that we won't change our mind nearer the time. Everyone deals with things differently, don't get me wrong I have down days too, particularly when I'm waiting for my period, or when my nearest and dearest fall pregnant at the drop of a hat, but I just keep telling myself our time will come, and it will be worth it when it does.

Keep your chin up and good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Frizzybee

Sorry I forgot to say, that's fantastic news Michelle!


----------



## macgirl

Hi Pinkfairy - We will have waited 2 years on NHS by the time we believe my next treatment will come around (we self funded first treatment).  They usually give people around 6 months notice of their treatment starting - I guess top of the list means top of the list to be scheduled for treatment rather than actually having the treatment?!
  I did speak to one of the nurses in charge of the waiting list a few months ago and she said the aim is to get it down to 12 months but not sure how long that will take.  When I went on list in March 2009 it was 3 years long.  I am pretty furious about the reduction in attempts from 3 to 2.  I feel the goalposts have been moved from when we were referred for initial tests by our GP (May 200 and then went on the waiting list (March 2009).  We thought we had 2 'free' attempts but it is only 1.    We were persuaded not to wait as I was 35 - now 36.  I think if you go private (i.e. to Spire or GCRM) then you can pretty much do when you want but if you self fund at ERI there is a wait - we waited 7 months! I felt the same as you about counselling but said to DH I would give it a go after having a bit of a public meltdown at a wedding recently.  Will let you know how it goes at the end of the week.


Michelle - great news on the eggs.  Hope they are all fertilising beautifully as I type! Rest up ready for the ET.


Pumpkin - we went to Bali (with a short stopover in Bangkok on the way home).  If anyone else would like to find another holiday for us during their 2WW for luck then that is fine .........   Finding it a bit cold as was about 30 degrees in Bali!  Am back to work tomorrow.


Hi to everyone else!


Tx


----------



## pinkfairy2

Thanks so much macgirl, I would really appreciate knowing if counselling makes a difference.  That is so unfair changing the goal posts while you are in the middle of treatment.  I think that it should be people who go on the waiting list after July.  I can't see them getting it down to 12 months with all the cutback, but then if they are reducing the number of attempts..... who knows.  To be honest I am now thinking about self funding.  We could afford to but jsut didn't see why we should.  The other thing that bugged me was if we paid and it didn't work, then we have 1 more free go left and if that didn't work, would have to pay for a third.  We originally thought that we could keep the paid shot for if the free ones didn't work.  But I really really can't cope with the thought of waiting.  It will destroy me.  The other thing is that probably they will tell you what you think you want to hear (ie they may well tell me 12-18months tomorrow but is that really accurate?!).  Our age is no concern (we are both 25 years young!!) but when you want something that much, age is irrelevant.  It doesn't help that I feel like I have waited forever, as I had to wait ages on husband to be ready.  We have been together 9 years, married for 2.  Anyway will ask about all the options.  That's the other thing - they may well not put us on list for months and months if they want us to have other tests.  So actually it could be a longer wait (why they wouldnt' pu t you on list while you were waiting for test I do not know - they could always take you off it if they discovered you didn't need it).

I do have family and friend who are very good at listening but am worried they will get sick of me! although my parents are hurting as much as I am.  To be hoenst I don't think they would mind helping us out with paying if we did go private.  They hate to see me so devastated.  PIL don't really talk about it - they just keep saying it will be fine and al work out (whoopeedo!).

13 eggs sounds brilliant michelle (from what I know anyway!)  Fingers crossed for a very positive phonecall tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is well, I feel so self obsessed at the mmoment.  So sorry xx


----------



## fi21

Hi everyone, hope you all had good weekends. 

Michelle - that's great news re the number of eggs, bet you were well chuffed!  Take it easy between now and ET. 

Pink Fairy 2 - I know exactly how you feel, but as the others have said, you'll have up days as well as down, hopefully more ups.  It does seem so unfair for us all in this situ, but try to think positive - our day will come!  For our first NHS go, we were on the waiting list for just over 2 years @ ERI.  It is a hard wait and does seem like ages away, but does evenutally come round, I'd phone ERI every few months to ask for an update on timings and where we were on the list, as at least it felt like I was doing something to help.  Likewise re the counselling, I've never used this service, butmight do this time around to see if it helps. 

Bambinoplease -  hope your scans go well. 


I'm still trying not to think about this dreaded 2WW, it's taking over this time, can't stop thinking about it, everytime I visit the loo think it's not going to be good news, but trying to remain positive.  Totally busy at my work and been working long hours, so at least that's taking my mind of it... but it's soooo hard trying not to think about it 24/7.  

Good luck to everyone. 
Fx


----------



## michelle1984

hi

Well had the call out of 13 eggs 10 were injected and 9 have fertilised       we both really happy, they said they are developing really well so may try to take them further so ET could be thursday or satuarday     

GROW EMBIES GROW        

Michelle xxx


----------



## Hoping2010pls

Wow - Michelle that's great!!!


----------



## macgirl

Great news Michelle - really great news!!

          (one fopr each embie!)


----------



## macgirl

Can I just have a quick rant about how I hate mother nature sometimes?

My period has just started FIVE days late!  I am NEVER late so was quietly starting to pray this was a little miracle.  I did an HPT yesterday and although it was negative I still thought there was a chance.

Seems it must have just been the travelling and jet lag that knocked my cycle out.  And I feel quite sick and queasy so this is obviously going to be a horrible one.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Michelle - Fab news on those embies, hope they continue to grow nice and strong for you 

Fi21 - How far along are you in the 2ww, I am losing track of everyone.  

Macgirl - I hate how our bodies can play cruel tricks on us.  Hope AF isnt too painful for you  

Pinkfairy - sending you a   , we are here anytime you need to talk, i find as much as friends are happy to listen they just dont understand what it is like and having this group has been a lifesaver for me.

Well not much new from me, feeling really bloated and tummy a bit achy, still paranoid that I am going to start bleeding, its a horrible feeling.  You want to be over the moon but you still worry.  Tomorrow will be 5 weeks so only 2 more to go till the scan, hoping that I will be able to relax a bit after that!


----------



## berry55

Hi girls,

Just popped in to see how you are all doing. 

Pumpkin- Congratulations hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i'm so happy for you! xxxxx


----------



## pinkfairy2

Well my news is mixed. According to the doctor, the sperm are normal!!! New guidelines say its fine and doctor now says we are unexplained. Alrighty then. Which I know is really good, but to be honest I don't think it is. How can it suddenly be fine? With only 9% normal forms? I don't believe him to be honest. Anyway so the next thing is that I had a scan (internal- woohoo) and that all seems fine (although I was really really really worked up about it, espcially when the nurse told me the whole probe thing was going inside my uterus!!!!) It wasn't as most of you will know!! And the scan was fine - better than a smear!!). He wanted to refer me for a tube check but I have refued that just now. I don't want to go through that after what I went through last November and to be honest, it seems unecessary as he said it looks fine on the scan. So then he said that they do not refer you for IVF when its unexplained until you had been trying for 3 years!! Oh and the wait is 2.5 to 3 years after that. Excellent!! So basically minimum wait is 4 years. Looks like private for us for IVF but we don't know when. We are not ready yet, especially since its not been that long and given that they are saying unexplained, but I really truly don't believe it is unexplained.

This is what I am thinking. They are looking to cut the waiting list. Our results are not that bad, but not too great either so they put us down as unexplained so they dont have to put us on IVF list, therfore keeping thier list down a bit.

So what do we do now?  Obviously there is little else to do other than keep trying, keep hoping, keep feeling hurt every month.  But what else can we do?  Forget about it?  If only I could.  Keep living this hellish life, pretending things are ok when I am hurting so much inside.  I can't keep this up for more years.  I am so pathertic.


----------



## fi21

Pumpkin - I'm nearly at the end of 2WW, testing on Friday.  Not feeling positive/great today, as visited the loo and have noticed some red/brown spotting .... ahhhhh!  so hoping it's not the end of the road for me, but will know one way or another on Friday.

Good luck to everyone else on your journeys.  


Fi x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

fi - Good luck for friday   

Pinkfairy - I see what you mean about good news and bad news.  Hope you are able to come to a decision about where to go from here, not easy so take time to think about it.

Berry - Hi, how are you doing?  Hope you are keeping well and managing not to stress too much.


----------



## michelle1984

ET tomorrow at 11am        

michelle xxx


----------



## michelle1984

Hi Girls

Well back from ET and we have a 8 cell embie on board we are calling it wee blob    

We have 7 embryos left,  1 8cell, 2 7cell, 2 6cell, and 2 5cell , they are going to keep an eye on them and decide which are best to freeze   

We are so happy both of us had a tear in our eyes  Got to see the embryo on a big screen before it was put in and we have a scan picture too     

OTD is 4th October so only got 11 days to wait bet I'll go         

Michelle xxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

michelle - congratulations  Hope wee blob is getting comfy.  

Well I am trying to keep calm but finding it hard, still keep thinking I am going to bleed.  I last used the crinone gel 6 days ago but am still getting bits of it coming out at times and today it was a bit pinky again but no blood.  Am hoping this is ok as did get pinky gel during the 2ww as well.  The time is going so slowly, seems to be even slower than the 2ww and I thought that would be the worst wait.  Got letter from the clinic today confirming the treatment and outcome.


----------



## fi21

Hi All, well I got my blood test results just after 5pm today - unfortunately, as I suspected, it's a "NO", turns out I've had a "bio-chemical pregnancy" this time.  So they want me back in early next week to monitor my bloods and make sure levels are coming down.  So we're gutted, as I did feel different this time and thought there might be a chance it'd worked, but by the middle of this week, thought it hadn't, so obviously not to be.  So its the end of the road for us after 6 years of trying. 

Not too worry, worse things happen at sea.  So I probably won't be on here again, so good luck to everyone on their own individual journeys, I wish you all the very best of luck for the future! 

Fix


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Fi - I am so sorry    Take care xxx


----------



## elinor

Hi everyone

just a quick post from me - need to get the thread back on page 1!

Fi - I am so sorry it didn't work out for you. Hope you and DP are giving yourselves time to grieve for this loss. A bio-chemical can be so cruel - I've had a few, and going back to the clinic for blood tests when you already know it hasn't worked is just so hard. Sending   . 

Pumpkin - it is really hard waiting for the scans; but if you are worried you have had bleeding or spotting you can get in touch with your GP and be referred to the Early Pregnancy Support at RIE - I have been a couple of times (once this pg and once last year). They are very nice and it can be reassuring. But all the aches etc are just ligaments stretching and relaxing as your uterus expands - feels like (and probably IS) the same muscles that give you cramps when you get your period, so it is worrying (or terrifying, depending how good you are at relaxation). But try to relax and visualise your body making room for your gorwing baby.

Michelle - hope you are going ok on 2ww. It's a nerve-wracking time! sending     and    . 

Pink Fairy - I have wanted to post a detailed response to some of your problems, since you seem to be stuck in the midst of NHS lists and bureaucracy and nonsense. One thing you might consider, if it is 'unexplained' is do you need to go straight for IVF? RIE don't do IUI (I think, unless there is a poor response to IVF stimulation), but certainly other clinics do. You cannot lose your place on the waiting list or be bumped off for NHS funding if you try a treatment short of IVF that they don't offer. I am not sure what the IVF clinic at Shawfair is like, since I had gone through to Glasgow before it opened, and was very happy with GCRM. GCRM have a satellite clinic in Edinburgh (at the Edinburgh clinic, Colinton Rd) - you wouldn't lose much be going for a consult there, or at Shawfair (apart from the fee!). I found IUI less stressful emotionally (fewer drugs), although on each cycle it is less likely to work than IVF. I planned a series of tries - back last year, after I did so badly in my last IVF - I figured I'd give it a go for 3 months running, then take a break and review things. I was quoted chances of 7% or so per try, and it cost just under £900 each go (then a bit extra, as I always needed extra drugs). £175 of this was for donor sperm. I fell pregnant the third try. Unfortunately, I later miscarried - but probably as a result of my age and my practically pensionable eggs.  Having been around a while, and visited 5 clinics (had treatment in 3!) I would say I regret not getting more information early on - I assumed that the NHS would at least provide decent information, but certainly my experience was that they only really knew about treatments they offer and were sometimes very dismissive of other approaches. The best thing about Edinburgh Royal has been /is the counselling - I see Jeanette, and that has helped me more than anythings else with dealing with disappointment, dealing with waiting and delays and trying to not let my life get consumed by treatment and fertility issues.

Sorry for going on so much...

Hi to everyone else - hope things are going well for all the pregnant ladies on here. Sorry no more time for personals (I am at work, so really should do some!). I have just added a ticker to my signature, since I had my 13 week scan last week and all is well. Now I just have to start relaxing (and hope the sickness wears off soon...)

love to all
Elinor x


----------



## Ceri.

Hello Ladies  

We are making some slight changes today. This being, we are moving the clinic threads from the IVF board to the locations board where the clinic is situated. This will make it more logical and easier for new members to find. It frees up the board for IVF questions and general IVF threads.
So if you need to find this thread, Please look in the *Scotland* locations


----------



## michelle1984

hi

I'm doing OK got 6 days till test day been getting nervous and just really want to find out?

Michelle x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Elinor - Hi thanks for the advice, everything is going ok so far.  Glad all is going well for you too   

Michelle - how are you feeling?  Going mad yet or coping?  Thats great you only have 6 days to go.    it will be good news for you   

Well everything seems to be going ok for me, I used up my last clearblue test on Saturday and levels had gone up to 3+ weeks so that was good.  Morning sickness kicked in yesterday havent vomited but feel really nauseous on and off all day but worse first thing and last thing.  Scan is in one weeks time.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, its been quiet on the board recently.


----------



## pinkfairy2

Thank you so much Elionor, it means a lot that you took time to respond to me with such detailed information!  I just really felt that at ERI Dr Dutton was very dismissive of our concerns and just told us it would likely happen naturally within 3 years of trying so not to worry and basically come back then! I can not understand how he can say OH's sperm is fine now, I know they have changed the guidelines but to have 91% abnormal with an average of 1.8 defects per sperm surely can't be good??  That doesn't even take into account their swimming ability, which is also lower.  So the 9% that are ok may not be good enough swimmers.  Anyway.  I have also done some research on the TZI (which is the average number of defects per sperm) and it suggests that if this figure is higher than guidelines, fertalisation rate is lower.  Now our figure for TZI is lower! But Dr Dutton seemed to think it was fine.  IUI might be an option, my OH was asking me about that the other day.  I would need to have the HSG before that, which I am scared about.  I don't know about IUI, obviously Dr Dutton didn't mention it (didn't know they didn't do it there!) but maybe fertility experts at Shawfair or Glasgow would know more about it and if it was an option for us.  We will definitely be considering Shawfair or Glasgow now for treatment - OH will not line NHS pockets any more! He is so upset at they way we have been brushed off and told to come back in 2 years time to then wait another 2.5-3 years (or best case scenario, 1.5-2 years).  We have decided that next summer is our cut off, we will try naturally til then before looking into going private for treatment.  We feel that this will have given us lots of time for it to happen naturally like they say.

I am so sad about all of this.  Being forced into paying and brushed off by NHS.  Sorry for doom and gloom.  Hope you are all doing well and that time is passing quickly for those waiting to test or for scans.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## michelle1984

pumpkin-pie   I'm doing OK i think was a bit down earlier today but DP and me took the dog out which lifted my mood 

Just wanting to find out DP said NO   to testing earlier he means well i know  

Been getting some feelings sort of like tingeling  also (.)(.)'s still a bit bigger and tender 

Really hoping wee blob has implanted not long till Monday i suppose     

Bet you will be glad for your scan next week  just want to say I'm really happy for you and that you deserve this    

Michelle xxxxx


----------



## Hoping2010pls

Hi Everyone

Yes, it has been quiet on here - hope everyone is feeling ok.

Michelle and Pumpkin - glad your 'waits' are going ok, I think all the 'waiting' is one of the hardest parts of the whole treatment! You constantly seem to be 'waiting' for something - af to arrive, appointment to come through, scan, blood tests, etc, etc. Keep positive and I have my fingers crossed for you both. Same for anyone else who is 'waiting'......

Pinkfairy - I'm really sorry for what has happened. I can only imagine how fed up and annoyed by it all you must feel. I hope you manage to take some time and work out your next plan of action.

Fi - I am so sorry it was not the good news you were hoping for. Take care of yourself.

Hello to everyone else and hope you are well.

AFM - nothing too much to report! Still on the mad weight loss attempt.....hungry and at the gym every day, but finally managed to start to shift some weight - 3lbs down this week so I'm really happy. I've been stuck at the same weight for the last few weeks and so am glad to finally be going in the right direction. It should be about 3 weeks from now that I phone ERI to go for mock transfer, and then should be treatment in Nov. So it is getting closer! We went for a counselling appointment last week at ERI and it actually helped a fair bit, helped me feel a bit more positive. Have another appointment in a couple of weeks, so will see how it goes.

Take care,
Cx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi everyone.  Well had a nightmare of a morning which thankfully has all turned out ok in the end.  This morning went to toilet and wiped and there was red blood, not a lot but definitely bright red, wiped again and a bit more.  This was 7.30am so had to wait for clinic to open at 8am then couldnt get through, that phone is always engaged!!  Got through and spoke to nurse who said she would speak to dr and phone me back.  So they said I could come in for a scan but they might not be able to tell me anything as it was still very early.  So hadnt had any more bleeding but went in and had the scan.  Amazingly although I am only 6weeks+1day they were able to see the heartbeat which the dr was surprised as often its too early to pick up.  Everything looked ok, there is still more blood in the womb which she said was likely to come out but is separate to the baby and could be implantation bleeding.  My left ovary wasnt very clear and I think is still swollen, thats the one I had fluid collection before but she said she didnt think it was a problem.  The dr and all the nurses were really lovely.  It was just amazing seeing that little flickering heartbeat and has set our minds at ease, DH and I were a wreck this morning!  I feel physically and emotionally exhausted now! Still have to go back next week and have the scan as planned.  There was definitely only one there, no sign of the second one but we are over the moon that our little one is a fighter!

Hoping2010pls - Well done on the weight loss, 3lbs in a week is fab, not long to go now  

Michelle - You are doing so well, not long now, will be thinking of you on Monday, I know these last few days are the worst  

Pinkfairy -


----------



## lynseylou

Hi all, 

Hope you are all doing well I have not posted anything on here for a while but I keep coming on for a nosey lol!!

Michelle, not long till Monday only 4 sleeps (as known in my house ha ha)!

Fi, so so sorry luv hope you are doing ok? 

I am doing well been on Buserelin since 4th sept, Went for a scan on the 23rd (with my mum in tow that to save my DH taking time off work)all was well so I got my Gonal-f injection was really pleased with that had 14 follicles so I think that is good doc seemed to think so (as its my first time I am not sure so I will go with being pleased) went up again on Tues 28th (This time with my mother-in-law in tow just to keep them the same you know what mothers are like) I got a blood test and a scan they said to go up on Friday and she gave me more injections, Then I phoned for results of my blood tests and they told me to go up on Monday instead of Friday and to up my injections then i realised that she didn't give me enough injections so I got a panic on (got my self really upset) as I am an hour and a half a way and I am working but never the less they phoned back and now want me in on Friday so I have enough to last me until Friday thank god.Hopefully EC will be w/c 4th so its getting closer then I am on holidays from the Friday for 2 weeks as I have my mum and dads dog also my sister and her husbands dog as well as my two lol so I will be kept busy walking them!!

Well I better get ready for work.

Speak soon
Lynsey x x x 

PS sorry for the looooong post!!!! x x x


----------



## michelle1984

pumpkinpie - thanks i didn't think this 2ww stuff was going to be hard but i take that back it drives you      first week was OK but today has been hard  not had and blood so thats good but really want to know. Think i might get a hpt at the weekend I'm struggling to keep   (Do you think it would be ok to test early?)

Sorry to hear about this morning good that you got a scan and seen the wee heartbeat    really hope it goes well for you    

lynseylou - Hi thanks cant wait to find out if this has worked 
sounds like things are going well for you hope you get EC soon xxxx

Michelle xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

lynseylou - sounds like you are getting close and the follies are a good number.  Good luck for EC

Michelle-    the 2ww is so hard but you are almost there.  As for testing early there are advantages and disadvantages. First time round we didnt test but I started spotting before OTD so we thought it wasnt going to be good news although I know now that sometimes you bleed and things are ok.  This time round we wanted to know before we went to at least mentally prepare us.  I tested day before OTD with a clearblue digital.  Obvioulsy they give us OTDs for a reason and it can be too early to pick up the result.  Most clinics who test with HPTs make people wait more than the 14 days so you cant totally rely on the test.  I hate the waiting for the blood test results though and even though we got a positive I was still stressed and anxiousl waiting to phone for the results the next day!  You have to do what you and your DH thinks best for you  Am hoping you will be joining me on the 3ww on Monday which isnt quite as bad as the 2ww but is still torture!!


----------



## bambinoplease

Hello,

Just thought I would pop in and say hello.  Had egg collection today and just woken up, feel knackered.  Anyway we got 5 eggs, so quite pleased, lets hope they all fertilise.

Michelle, not long now, I am sure you are going to get your BFP!

x x x x x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Bambinoplease - Fab news on the 5 eggs.  Hope you get some good news tomorrow about the fertilisation xxx  

All ok with me, no more blood, just took the day off work and took it easy today and having a quiet weekend.  Roll on Wednesday for the next scan!


----------



## bambinoplease

Thanks pumpkin-pie, not long to Wednesday, so exciting!

So, 4 out of our 5 eggs fertilised so great news, unless we hear tomorrow we will be going in on Monday for egg transfer.  I am sooooooo nervous!!!!

x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Bambinoplease - thats fab news.  Wishing you all the best for Monday


----------



## michelle1984

bambinoplease - great news on your embies     what time have you to go in for ET?
I'm going in at 8.30 for blood test as monday is test day   
Nearly bought a hpt whilst out shopping today but resisted  
2 sleeps to go    

michelle xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Michelle - Well done you!  Not long now.  Will be thinking of you on Monday morning


----------



## michelle1984

thanks pumpkin it was only coz dp was with me    

what time do u think is best to go in for bloods? they never said a time   how long does it take for results to come back?  sorry for all the questions  

how are you? bet you are looking forward to wednesday? really hope it goes well for you and i'll be thinking of you       

michelle xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Michelle, i am fine, just feeling nauseous and tired.  Just woke up a little while ago after an 11hour sleep!!  Obviously needed it   

I would advise going in for the bloods sometime between 8am and 8.30am.  First time round when we kind of new it wasnt going to be good news we went in nearer 9am and then we had to wait till 1pm to get the results.  This time we must have been there about 8.15am and were able to phone for the results after 12noon.  My opinion is its best to get it over and done with the waiting is the worst.  Be prepared not to be able to get through first time though on the phone!  Took me about 5 or 10 mins to get through!!  So excited for you


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi ladies. I got a call from the hospital to go in for transfer today, so only day 2. We have one 2 cell & one 4 cell on board, not feeling very confident, been looking for success stories on the boards to give us hope! Good luck for tomorrow Michelle! X


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Bambinoplease - We were a 2 day transfer both times.  Keep up the PMA


----------



## bambinoplease

Thanks pumpkin-pie, you have made me smile!!!!


----------



## bambinoplease

Pumpkin-pie, meant to ask how many cells did your lovely embies have?


----------



## Frizzybee

All the best for tomorrow Michelle!  I'll keep everything crossed for you!

We got some pretty crap news over the weekend!  We got a letter from the hospital saying that my AMH results were only 2.7!  The last sentence said that the letter would help us decide whether we wished to go ahead with the IVF treatment or not!  I really can't face never having a child, so we don't really have a choice but to go ahead!  

Why does this process make me feel so old before my times!  I'm only 36 for gods sake!


----------



## michelle1984

Hi

Well it's a BFN for us      , I done a HPT yesterday and it was negative and i started bleeding last night    

We also found out we only have 1 embryo frozen so we are gutted and heart broken    

Clinic called us back at 3pm we have an appointment with Dr raja on 2nd November so hoping we can start again asap 

Michelle xx


----------



## berry55

Michelle- i have been logging in to see your news over the past few days. I'm so sorryy hun. I really am. xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

michelle - I am so sorry   Its so horrible and devastating, take time to come to terms with it, you build up your hopes its so devastating when it doesnt work out  

Frizzybee - sorry about your AMH levels but keep positive there have been many girls on here with poor AMH that go on to get a bfp  

Bambinoplease - I cant remember the number of cells, i just remember the grades.  But try not to worry too much about that people get bfp with all types of grades and numbers of cells, you can have a perfect embryo but it still doesnt take or you can have one thats not great and it does.  Hang in there


----------



## bambinoplease

Michelle, so sorry to hear ur news, take care. X x


----------



## Frizzybee

So sorry to hear your news Michelle, take care. xx


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi all,

Michelle - hope you are doing OK, thinking of you.

Frizzybee, wanted to let you know I got a letter before we started treatment saying my AMH was 1.2, I am 31.  I was so nervous about not responding to treatment, turns out I had loads of follicles, was even mentioned that I might be at risk of OHSS at one point as I had over 20 follicles.  In the end a large number weren't big enough at egg collection day, we still ended up with 5 eggs so was quite chuffed with that.  So don't worry about this result, once you start treatment you will have a better idea of how you will respond.

Pumpkin-pie, its your 7 week scan tomorrow, how exciting!!

I am doing okay, been doing a lot of internet searching for success stories with 2 day transfers for a 2 and 4 cell embie, also been hoping for my body to give me any signs, but nothing yet.  

x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Bambinoplease - I asked DH and he thinks we had 4cell embies.  Try not to stress yourself out looking for symptoms.  I honestly did not have anything other than some side effects from the progesterone gel.  No pregnancy symptoms really until I was over 5 weeks.  

Well scan tomorrow, I know I should feel a bit more relaxed after seeing the heartbeat last week but still stressed.  The worrying I guess will never really stop will it!  

  to everyone wherever you are in your journey


----------



## michelle1984

hi girls

Berry - how are you ? Ive been thinking of you wondering how you getting on   

pumpkin - good luck for your scan tomorrow        

hope everyone else ok and doing ok in treatment   

I'm really struggling to cope   got an appointment with the counsellor on Thursday so hope it helps so glad I'm off work till Monday 

michelle xxx


----------



## minihaha72

just a short visit to wish pumpkin well for tomorrow's scan, good luck and i hope all is well xxxxxxxxxxxx

michelle, i am so sorry to hear of your bfn, but glad to hear you are seeing the counsellor on thurs, i didn't see the counsellor after our bfn much to my regret..i thought i was coping well but its only in the last couple of weeks that i have truly crashed and am now dealing with the realisation that treatment didn't work. Its so tough but we will get there, i really feel it for you hunni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frizzybee

Thanks for your post bambinoplease, that is reassuring to know that even with a low AMH you can still potentially have lots of follicles.  At my one and only scan they couldn't find what they were looking for, and they said that they would need to wait on my AMH results.  Hopefully they will do another scan at my next appointment and find what they are looking for.  I hope that the next week and a half passes quickly for you!

I hope your scan went well today pumpkin-pie!

Michelle I'm sorry to hear you aren't coping, I don't think I'd be doing much better!  Hopefully speaking to the counsellor will help.

Julie x


----------



## KarT

Hello everyone,

DH and I just had first appointment at RIE on Monday with Dr Da Silva (she was lovely - not sure about the sound of these other guys you refer to though!!) and have been referred for IVF. So all your posts are really interesting and great to hear of other folk around this area going through same stuff.

As I'm just getting familiar with the process all this talk about changes and what the deal is is a bit confusing. Anyone know where there's a comprehensive list of any changes being made?

Macgirl - I just wanted to say I have been in exactly the same boat re good friends pregnancies and I feel your pain.   It's a nightmare. If you want to PM me please do - I can tell you how I survived my sis-in-law and I getting pregnant at exactly the same time but I miscarried and she went on to have healthy baby. Survival is possible I promise!

Kxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Ladies

Well delighted to report that todays scan went well.  It was amazing to see how much our little one had grown since last week.  The heart beating was so much clearer and amazing.  So thats us discharged from clinic, after going there on/off for so many years first the fertility clinic and then the IVF part its amazing to think we are finished.  The staff were all lovely and congratulating us then of course I burst into tears!!  Still cant quite believe it all and still worried about whether everything will be ok but I know to get to this stage is fantastic and a good sign.

Michelle - take care, it takes time to come to terms with and you will have good days and bad days so go easy on yourself.  Hope the counselling helps its good that you have got an appointment and am sure it will help.

KarT - there arent any lists of the changes that have been made online (the clinic might have them in the info they give you) but in summary I think if you qualify for NHS funding then you will be funded for two cycles of treatment unless you have any frozen embryos in which case they will continue to do frozen transfers until all your frosties are finished.  I am not sure what the waiting list is just now but the clinic will be able to advise you.  Good luck xx

  to everyone.  I will be keeping an eye on where you all are in treatment and   you all along


----------



## bambinoplease

Pumpkin-pie, that is wonderful news, you and DH must be on cloud 9, please keep us updated with progress.

KarT - welcome, sorry to hear of your loss but spring 2011 will be here before you know it!

I had some strange peachy coloured stuff this morning (sorry a bit too much info), up to now the progestorone cream has just been white so not sure whats happening there.  It was only Sunday we did the transfer, so please don't tell me my period is that early!!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well!  

x x x x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

bambinoplease - Dont panic, I had the peachy stuff on this cycle a couple of times and freaked me out but well you know the end result so its not anything to worry about and isnt your period


----------



## bambinoplease

Thanks Pumpkin-pie, it hasn't happened again yet so a bit strange.  I am slowly going crazy, thinking the majority of the time that this hasn't worked and just sometimes allowing myself to hope that maybe it has.  Apart from sore boobs I feel normal, believe sore boobs is a side effect of the gel, so ignoring that as a sign!

Michelle - hope your councellor session helped.

x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Bambinoplease - can totally relate to the feeling of going crazy!!  I got the strange coloured gel on and off and then even days after I stopped using the gel would get little bits coming back out which freaked me slightly.  The sore boobs are the gel, I got that then it eased off and now I have it back as they are starting to get much bigger.  As hard as it is try not to look for signs because often there wont be any until much later.  I didnt have any sign and was sure I was getting AF signs but it wasnt.  Am really hoping you get some good news next week.  The last week is really tough but hang in there   

Michelle - How are you doing?   Hope you have a nice relaxing weekend planned 

  to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok


----------



## michelle1984

Hi girls

Sorry for being quite been reading up but not posting. Counsellor session went well saw Janette she's really nice it helped knowing that I'm not nuts    and that I'm allowed to feel lots of different feelings. Talking to DP has helped loads he's been a total star so supportive  I really love him   .

Got an appointment with Dr Raja on 2nd November to hopefully find out our next step, we only got 1 embryo that made it to freeze so i would like to use that if it survives thawing first then start a fresh cycle in January. Going to write down questions coz i've got alot. Does anyone know what we can do to improve eggs and sperm? Should we be taking anything?

Pumpkinpie - Really glad your scan went well     you must be so chuffed. hope you keep us up to date with how things are going.

Bambinoplease - I know it's hard but you have to relax the nurse told me after ET that you wouldn't really  get any symptoms coz if it was natural then we wouldn't know what was happening. I felt normal as well apart form sore boobs. Please don't drive yourself nuts looking for symptoms. Hope you get a BFP next week.

well going to try enjoy this weekend back to work on Monday    

love Michelle xxxxx


----------



## fflower

Congratulations pumpkin! Fab news! x


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi all,

I am officially going crazy, I spent 2 hours at work today looking up success stories, I am driving myself mad!

Any hints and tips on how to cope in the last few days before test day?  My boobs are not even sore even more so that can't be good.  Feeling a few niggles here and there and have a feeling it means AF is on the way.........ahhhhh!!

Hope you are all well!

x x x x


----------



## elinor

Hi there Bambinoplease

don't worry about symptoms (or lack of them) - anything and everything can be a 'symptom', and we are hypervigilant about every little niggle (or lack of one) because of the hormonal roller coaster that IVF puts you through.  It's easy to say 'don't worry', and I know you will (I did), but try not to worry about the worrying, if you know what I mean.

early pg symptoms I had (this time and last year and even with my first IVF and early miscarriage) were similar, and I felt like AF was coming till about week 10. But some women experience very different things with different pregnancies, and some have very few symptoms. the nausea hit me early on, then got a bit better (I was terrified!) then got a lot worse and has only just started to subside now (have been sick past two days with breakfast, and struggled in the evening... but been better the rest of the time). The tiredness was the biggest thing for me - but then I also always get tired with treatment cycles - you are living at a whole different stress level and I never sleep the same.

Am thinking of you, and hoping that Friday brings good news (and it's only 3 more sleeps!)

all best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## bambinoplease

Thanks Elinor! I was quite pleased with how I was coping until yesterday. Last night I had some cramping, was sure I would wake up to my period this morning, then discovered that the progesterone delays your period anyway.  We are actually away for a couple of days from wednesday so might not get to the hospital for the blood test on fri, how early could I try an HPT?  X x x


----------



## macgirl

Did a huge post and then lost it - aargh!

Will try to get back on later but will just say for now that I have received letter about our NHS turn and we have an appointment on 25 October - yeah!  Assume that means we will start around Feb / Mar as we expected.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Bambinoplease - dont worry about the symptoms, i was sure AF was coming too.  Is your OTD this Friday?  I tested 13 days post transfer and got a BFP but I know some people dont get an accurate test till OTD. I know others who have tested earlier but I was too scared to test too early!  Hang on as long as you can   

Macgirl - Thats fab news you have a date for getting your NHS turn.    that this will be your turn


----------



## bambinoplease

Hello, just a quick post to let u know looks like AF has arrived, 2 days before OTD, so pretty depressing. At least I have time to get over it before my birthday on Sat. Will be 32, I can remember crying on my 30th birthday because I still didn't have kids, here I an 2 years later in exactly the same position. Suppose things could be worse, onwards & upwards & lots of alcohol for me these next few days!!! X


----------



## macgirl

Bambino - am so sorry   .  I know what it is like for AF to arrive before OTD - I felt really cheated.  Life just sucks sometimes.  Hope your birthday drinks help.  The lunchtime of our OTD we went to meet a friend at a pub and I had 2 vodka and OJ's in very quick succession (unusual for me, especially at lunchtime) and then a few more in the evening!

Remember 32 is not old - just realised that my next (2nd) cycle will be around my 37th birthday!  Hmmmm that is quite a depressing thought.....

Take care
xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Bambinoplease - so sorry to hear your news   Take care xxx


----------



## bambinoplease

Ahh, thanks girls, just waiting on DP finishing work then holiday time!  I sort of had this cycle as a practice run in my head, so hopefully we learn lots & make the 2nd cycle count. X x x x


----------



## Frizzybee

I'm really sorry to hear your news bambinoplease xx


----------



## michelle1984

bambinoplease - so sorry to hear you news     did you do a hpt? i did 1 the day before test day it was a clear blue digital. Hope you have a nice birthday on sat xxxx


----------



## elinor

Hi everyone

Bambino - so sorry to hear your news. Will you be going for a test anyway? Hope you can at least manage to enjoy celebrating YOU on your birthday, with or without a baby it is your special day, and I hope the people around you let you know that.

Macgirl - good to hear you are getting appointment soon, and 37 still sounds spring-chicken like to me!

everyone else - hope all is well and please excuse lack of posts for a while - I'm off on holiday for 10 days....

  to those who need them, and best wishes to all
Elinor x


----------



## bambinoplease

Morning all,

Thanks for your kind words.  The few days away were a great distraction but back to reality with a bump today.  Feels like my head is going to explode, just feeling so scared that it might never work.  I am trying my best to stay postive but its really hard.

I think it will be good to have a review with the doctor and get a realistic view on our chances of success for next cycle.  I know there are loads of areas we could improve so am really hoping ERI can adapt the drugs etc so we do better, hopefully get more eggs and more good quality embryos.

Hope you are all well.

x x x x x


----------



## Hoping2010pls

Bambinoplease - I hope you are doing ok. It can be so hard to feel positive at times, but try and keep thinking that you will get there one day. After our first cycle I felt the same, the review appointment is helpful so hopefully that will be positive for you.

Pumpkin - hope you are still feeling well and that things are progressing as they should.

As for me - we went to ERI yesterday for what I thought was our mock transfer. However, apparently as this is our secodn cycle, we don't need a mock transfer, etc. as it's all ok from the last time. So instead yesterday was day 1 of our cycle!!! I was absolutely terrified to say the least as just wasnt prepared for that, but am trying to get my head straight and think more positively about it all. So we are off on the rollercoaster once again!

I guess my main fear is that it won't work again and I'm not sure I could cope with that again. But I have to try and not think of that and just take each day as it comes. I didn't respond well to stimms last time, so have been changed to Puregon and on a higher initial dose, so hopefully that will help. I was supposed to be going to Berlin at the end fo next week for work, and it may be that retireval or transfer will take place around then, so now I need to try and tell my boss at work about what is happening and that I wont be able to go - not looking forward to that! Does anyone have any advice for how to tell your boss, etc?

Hope everyone else is well - it is very quiet on here just now.....
Hopingx


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi Hoping, thats brilliant that you have started tx, are you following the same protocol as last time? 

Our follow up was awful, was very negative, basically gave us a 10% chance of our next cycle working.  Says its because I just don't have enough eggs, I thought the fact I produced 5 was quite positive but not according to the Dr.  So been feeling super low but hey I will get over it.

x x x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi ladies

Bambinoplease - Sorry your appointment was very reassuring.  I dont know what our % chance of treatment working was, we got 5 eggs first cycle and then 3 eggs the second cycle, I think we got less second time round as I had had further surgery on my ovaries.  But we got our BFP from those 3 eggs so statistically we had less chance on round 2 but in the end statistics dont really matter.  If its meant to be it will be whatever the stats say.  I know its so hard but try to keep positive.   

Hoping2010 - Thats fab news you have started already.  My boss was really supportive but I know not everyones was.  I chickened out and told them in an email before going to speak to her as I knew otherwise I would have got too emotional!  It is so hard to stay positive when you have had a previous unsuccessful round but hang in there and try to keep an open mind, it does help, although I wont lie the 2ww second time round is so hard  

I am doing ok, had another wee scare last week as had some pink discharge which freaked me out, but had scan and everything ok, just a small bleed but away from the baby and am now 9 weeks today.


----------



## Hoping2010pls

Thanks for your kind and encouraging words. I am starting to feel a bit more positive about it all - think it was just a bit of a shock to begin with as wasn't expecting to start so soon.

Meeting with boss is 12.30 today and feeling pretty nervous. Will try and just be brave and not get too emotional - but not holding out any hopes!

Pumpkin - glad that all is well after your wee scare. Hopefully that will be the last of it. Can't believe you are 9 weeks already - time passes so quickly (though probably not for you!). Not long til you reach 12 weeks!

Hopingx


----------



## bambinoplease

Pumpkin, that's great you are at 9 weeks, so happy for you!
So dr Thong gave us 10 percent chance of success. I just don't understand why he was so down on us, I had loads of follies so surely there is potential to improve on 5 eggs next time. It's really got to me. Pumpkin what was your amh? 
Hoping, hope your chat with your boss went well! 

I am writing from my phone so sorry if this looks odd! X x


----------



## berry55

bambino- r u self funding??


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Bambinoplease - My AMH when it was tested was normal, cant remember what exactly.  However that was before I had my 2 ops on my ovaries.  So maybe if they had retested it it would have been much lower. The surgeon did say that I wouldnt get as many eggs because they had to remove some of the ovary with the cysts.  Dr T sometimes isnt the most cheery of people when hes telling you the facts.  He told us that success depends on the number of eggs, but although it does make sense that the more eggs you have the more likely you are to have more embryos and the more chance of getting pregnant at the end of the day you only need one good embryo to make it and you are pregnant.  I would try not to get too hung up on the number of eggs or follicles although I know its easier said than done.  You only need one


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi berry, no on NHS thankfully.  Saving up for a go if this one doesn't work out.  I am actually really struggling, wish I didn't go to the follow up consultation, I keep on repeating all the negatives in my head, life just seems a bit unfair at times.

x x x


----------



## Hope22

Hi, I posted on here a little while ago as we were thinking of having another go with the four embies that we have at ERI. We had an appt at ERI and were surprised to find that the private waiting list has shrunk significantly to 3 months    so I am going to start down regging in Dec with a view to having a SET in Jan. I'm a bit disappointed that they recommended SET as DS was born following a DET from a fresh cycle and I'm concerned it reduces our chances quite a bit    They have receommended SET as I had placenta praevia with DS and obviously it would be a bigger risk with twins. I dont think we can afford to have another full IVF cycle so fingers crossed that we manage with the embies that we have. 
So pleased to see that a few of you have got your BFP and      to the others xx


----------



## berry55

Bambino- i was going to recommend that if u r self funding maybe look into GCRM, i know its glasgow but really wish i had went to them a lot sooner. They also have a satellite clinic in edinburgh which means that instead of going to glasgow for bloods and scans when stimming u can go to a clinic in edinburgh- i think its called the clinic and its in mornignside. They r a little more expensive than ERI but defo worth it. xxx


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi Berry, you must have read my mind, I called them today, they are sending out a pack. We have a friend who also went to GCRM after 2 Nhs cycles & she advised the same as you.

Welcome hope22, good luck with your treatment.

X


----------



## silver6

Hi there,

I can also recommend the GCRM - that's where we did our donor egg cycle. The satellite clinic - where they now do everything (including initial consultations) except EC and ET - is the Edinburgh Clinic on Colinton Road. They're very nice there, as are the GCRM consultants, nurses and embryologists, all of whom have been incredibly helpful - have had 1/2 hour telephone calls with consultants and the embryologist who dealt with our DE cycle was LOVELY - I had three big conversations with him around IVF vs ICSI, whether to let embies go to blast and how many embies to transfer and he was fab - gave me lots of info but never tried to influence our decisions.

Good luck, as ever, to all of you going through treatment / decisions about treatment.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## michelle1984

hi

sorry for being quiet been trying to get on with things but got so many questions in my head got our follow up with dr raja in 12 days (2nd nov) hoping we can start asap   

Also wondering if you can change clinics whilst we are on last nhs go? 

Bambionplease so sorry things never went well im just wondering how u managed to get seen so quickly ive nearly waited a month for our follow up appointment and i made that on the day we were tested negitive  

michelle


----------



## bambinoplease

Morning all, 

Thanks again for all your feedback, going to go with eri for our last NHS cycle & then decide from there, GCRM def seems like the way to go for more difficult cases like me! 

Hi Michelle, I managed to get a cancellation follow up, I was really hoping from that after a first cycle theywould know me better & be able to suggest better ways of doing things but just didn't happen, talk about knocking the wind out my me! You will be fine though, u got loads of eggs which is what they want, I only got 5, only grade 2 & they had to do a 2 day transfer because the rest weren't doing so well, so I reckon the quality needs improving too. We call with my Dec period to start in Jan. X x


----------



## bambinoplease

Apologies, writing from my phone again, hence the mistakes! Meant to say Jan, hope your pregnancy is going well! Also Michelle, wondering if you have the same new hobby as me which is to sleep so you can forget about everything, I always loved sleeping but love it even more now! X


----------



## JSparrow

Hello all...

Just a quick post to let you know that I gave birth to our ICSI miracle on 19 October! We have a gorgeous son who we have called Charlie. He arrived on his due date and is perfect... He weighed 8lb7 and has made our dreams come true...

I had low AMH, got few eggs and DH had sperm issues. If we can do it, so can each of you... Keep the faith, I think of you all often... Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## bambinoplease

Jsparrow, that is wonderful news, congratulations!!!
Was just telling DH your news & brought a tear to my eye. Enjoy every moment! X x x x


----------



## bambinoplease

Jsparrow, hope u don't mind me asking but did you take different drugs that you got double the eggs on your 2nd cycle? X x x


----------



## berry55

jsparrow- congratulations!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

JSparrow - Congratulations to you and your DH and big    to Charlie.  It was your story that helped me get through my second round of IVF, holding on to the hope that it can work second time round.  So pleased for you


----------



## silver6

JSparrow - that is fantastic news!!!! I am SO pleased for you!   

Bambinoplease - thanks for asking. It's going OK - am still worried most of the time, on probably record-breaking number of different drugs and slightly anemic despite increasing amounts of iron. We visit the hospital once every two weeks and are being well looked after. Still can't believe something finally worked! 

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Hoping2010pls

JSparrow - congratulations, great news!

Hope that everyone else is well.

Michelle - I hope your follow up appointment goes well. One thing I would recommend is making sure you take a list fo teh questions you want to ask, I found that when I was there I forgot to ask so many things that I wanted to find out about and was annoyed with myself afterwards. I hope you manage to get some answers that help you feel more positive.

AFM - I'm feeling more positive at long last. I seem to be responding to the stimm drugs much better this time and so am hopefully that I may get more, better quality eggs. Last time I had 20 follicles at EC, but only 8 eggs were collected 5 of those were immature, so we only ended up with 3 that fertilised and only 2 were good for transfer. I had my second progress scan this morning and have about 23 follicles and they are all growing at a much better rate than last time and I have responded better to the stimms. Last time I had to keep increasing the dose as my levels weren't rising as they should. This time I've been on 200 the whole way through and seem to be doing fine. The follicles today are all about 15 to 12 in size and so things seem to be going a wee bit better. I'm trying to be more positive, whilst still not getting my hopes up too far! EC will most likely be Friday. I do have a small cyst and so will start antibiotics for that on Wednesday and so I'm just hoping that it won't effect anything at EC.

to everyone!
Hopingx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hoping - That all sounds really positive, 23 is a fantastic number and they sound like good sizes already.   

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Just popping on to wish Hoping2010 all the best for EC


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls
I've not posted in a long time, but have been thinking of you all    

Hoping - any news on EC?   

JSparrow - Congratulatiosn hun, so pleased for you!  Hope you and DS are settling in at home   

bambino - so sorry to hear of your experience, but glad you've made a decision on your next cycle and a back up plan - although hoping you won't need it      Make sure you take some time out to be good to yourself and some couple time!   

Macgirl - how did your appt go?  Will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for your cycle     .  Don't think about age - its only a number!! 

Berry, Jan & Eleanor - big hugs    

Big hugs to anyone I've missed   
I know its so hard some times, but try to keep your chins up and stay positive - wee miracles can happen   
Dxx


----------



## Hoping2010pls

Hi All

So sorry I have not been on. Thanks for the messages asking about EC.

EC went well, we got 20 eggs this time, they injected 12 and 9 fertilised so much better than last time. EC was on teh Friday and we were due ET on the Monday, but unfortunately I was admitted to hospital on the Sunday with moderate OHSS. Felt absolutely terrible.

We went ahead with ET on the Monday as although we had 9 fertilised, only 2 were suitable for transfer and we had no back up as frosties. So after ET was allowed home, but was still feeling pretty rotten all week. Had daily trips in to clinic for scans and bloods and was back there this morning. Things seem to be better, less fluid and am feeling much better. However, they have said that as I'm feeling so much better it may be an indication that our cycle has not worked. But still we have to wait to Friday for a definate answer.

I'm trying my best to keep it together as trying to be back at work today. But really feel like crying. Just keeping head down.  

Sorry, but I'm struggling a bit today. 

Hope everyone else is well,
Hoping x


----------



## eclaire

*Hoping* - Big hugs to you  and I'll be keeping everything crossed that Friday brings surprise good news   

*Dawn* - so fantastic to see your ticker, hope you are loving every minute of your pregnancy 

Hope everyone else is doing well,
Eclaire


----------



## michelle1984

hi

hope everyone is well

we had our review today we going ahead with FET with our 1 frozen embryo ive to call in dec when af comes and should start jan xx

michelle


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello

Hoping - Am    that it will be good news for you on Friday    

Michelle - Thats great you have got a date to start again,    that 2011 will be a good year for you too


----------



## Twinkle0801

hi i was just looking over old posts and noticed someone saying that it is changed to only 2 funded nhs attempts instead of 3. I was added to the waiting list in oct 08 so does this mean that i will only get 2 free attempts?

Thanks x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

hi Twinkle, I believe that is the case, I think the 3 attempts only applies to those who had already started treatment.  However although it is two funded attempts it is also an unlimited number of Frozen (FET) treatments so if you get lots of frosties then it can work in your favour, although hopefully it will work first time for you.  Good luck, not long now till you start xxx


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi all,

Not many of you will remember me, I went AWOL for a long time while waiting on the list. Couldn't bear to think about IF stuff for fear of going crazy! Thought I'd check in again and catch up. We start first cycle tomorrow! I'm excited and nervous at the same time. It's comforting to know I'm not alone though with all you lovely ladies out there. I have to say I love the nurses at ERI. They are so kind.

*Here's a funny wee story to make you laugh: *two weeks ago I had one of those dreaded scans. They tried to insert the tube that the needle will go through as a trial for the real thing. My cervix refused to dilate so they had to get me back in to do a cervical dilatation under anaesthetic. I panicked on seeing the stirrups (sp?) but thankfully it was all over before I knew anything. When I woke up, the drugs had the strangest effect: I would not stop talking  and bent the poor nurses ear for about 10 min regarding everything and anything. I will apologise to her next time I see her LOL.

Well, I finally had to make a bathroom trip about 2.5 hours after waking up. The same nurse came with me and although I couldn't walk in a straight line, I kept telling her I would be fine and she should leave me to go back to her duties. Thankfully she didn't! I got a wee bit of a shock on going to the bathroom (as anyone might know who's going under this forceful procedure) and shouted that I was going to faint. Nurse had to literally drag me back to the bed shouting for help. I ended up with 2 nurses and a Dr. trying to get me back onto the bed (dressing gown flailing and all - oh the indignity  ). I was fully aware and giggling inside at how daft the situation was but unabe to move or talk.

I heard them whisper that my heart rate had halved and they seemed worried  . Then there were shouts for a drip etc etc to get me stabilised. Poor nurse was slapping my face and all to get a response and all I could whisper was a very slurred ' amm sooo soarrryy'. They didn't let me up again for a few hours after all the commotion I caused!! What a complete dafty. I think I might be labeled the 'fainter' from now on LOL.
__________________________________________________

Just thought I'd share that to brighten up the day. Hope to get to know you all a bit over the coming weeks and also hope that treatment is going well for you all.

Love Kittens xox


----------



## Twinkle0801

Thanks pumpkin-pie, thought the hospital would have least contacted us to let us know the changes. Am hoping its not long now but still not heard nothing will hopefully be in the new year xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Twinkle - I think its really bad that they dont contact people on the list to tell them of the changes.  I found out from someone on here and asked one of the nurses about the changes and she confirmed it.  The waiting is really hard but you'll get there.

Kittens - Lovely to see you here, hope your appointment today went well.  Your story made me laugh, I gave them a panic after EC when they told me they only got 3 eggs and I was still sedated and started crying then hyperventilated, DH said there were nurses running everywhere and trying to find a bag to stick over my face!  The poor nurses put up with a lot!!

Well I am delighted to say I had my 12 week scan today and all was well, it was amazing and I so hope and    that all of you will be in the same position soon.  Will keep popping in to see how you are all doing, this board has been such a big support to me


----------



## michelle1984

hi

pumpkin so glad your scan went well today so pleased for you xxxx

michelle x


----------



## kittensdtm

Pumpkin-pie: so glad your scan went well yesterday! Congratulations - it's great to know you're past the 12 week stage. I hope you feel less anxious about it all now  . So they really only got 3 eggs?! I'd be upset about that too. Was it on the cycle that worked?

Twinkle: How did you get on with that phone call? 

I was pleased with myself managing my first injection yesterday all by myself  but woke up this morning not feeling too good. Had terribly upset tummy and put it down to eating some cheese yesterday (my body sometimes complains if I have cheese) but after 3pm today, I felt so nauseous, dizzy and faint  . I didn't think I was going to make it through work and literally collapsed into bed when I got home. Awoke at 3am thinking I was going to be sick, so now have a bucket beside me just in case. Did anyone feel this ill during the injections? I have a wee bit of tummy pain but don't think it's the ovaries. Wondering whether I have a coincidental bug or something!  Don't want to contact the hospital about this in case it's nothing.

Any advice will help.

Kittens xox


----------



## Twinkle0801

i phoned on friday and they just said that they were sending out the letters next week about all the changes and that i should be called up very shortly   , so hoping it will be sometime before christmas that i will hear.

sorry cant give you any advice kitten but hope your feeling better, i would probably phone if i was you xx


----------



## kittensdtm

Hello all, just on for a quick update. It's been very quiet on here. 

Hoping-just wondering how you are pet?   

Berry-I remember you from a year or two back. So glad things have finally worked out at Glasgow clinic - congratulations.

Have been reading through all the older posts and can't remember who but someone said Dr. T was very negative with them. Well, he was with us too, made me cry in our initial app by basically giving us no hope! But we got 24 eggs collected the other day and they managed after 4 hours of searching under microscope to find 22 sperm! DH was well chuffed he didn't need SSR again  . So they actually injected 22 eggs. Couldn't believe our ears when nurse told us that! Only 10 fertilised though and today I found out that 4 are grade 2 and 2 are bordering grade 2/3. Think Transfer is tomorrow or Sunday, depending on what the morning brings. Really hoping our wee embies will hang in there and grow well overnight. 

That's all from me. Thinking about you all and sending   to those who need them.


----------



## kittensdtm

In case you are on this thread, I 'd just like to say a huge THANK YOU to the very kind lady and her partner who dug me out of the snow and pushed my car to the barrier when I got stuck in the ERI car park this morning.   xx


----------



## michelle1984

hi
how is everyone??
update with me im starting medicated FET going in for a scan on monday so will tell all when i know more, really hope this works as we only have the one embryo frozen   

michelle xx


----------



## Little Wolf

Hello there, 

thanks to Peanuts I found you again.  

After 1.5 years break due to ovarian cysts and weight issues we're now back on track for fresh cycle, had EC on Wednesday. 

EC went ok, just had 7 eggs out of 11 and now have 3 normally fertilised  and 2 abnormally. Had to phone this morning as possible ET today due to  small amount of embryos but we're now going in at 10 am tomorrow  instead. Again missing out on Blastocysts, which they could have told us  at EC and also Dr T should have told you that we're not likely to get  Blasto's due to our transfers always being day 2 or 3. Wonder now if the  embies made it any further than that after ET!!! 
  
  Peanuts - ta for the info - will look into that. 

Kat


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone, hope you are all keeping warm and well in this snowy weather  

Kittens - How are you doing? The 2nd week of the 2ww can be a nightmare. Hope you are bearing up, keeping postive.    for some good news for you next week.

Michelle - thats fab news you are starting again.    that your embie will be a strong one   

Little Wolf - Hello.  Like you I have had problems with ovarian cysts too.  Good luck for ET, keep positive, on both our cycles we had 2 day transfers so dont worry too much about them not being blastocyst.   

Hi to everyone else    .  Got a letter from the hospital this week detailing all the changes to the new criteria for NHS funding.  It took them a long time to send it out as the changes took place months ago!


----------



## Little Wolf

Transfer today went well, we had an all girl team in the room (and when I think of it, apart from the lovely Dr Tay doing the egg collection, we didn't have any male doctors involved this time - good sign? LOL!!) and I've now got a very good grade 2 8 cell embie and a very good grade 2 7 cell onboard. 

Let's hope for the best.       

Pumpkin-Pie - what new changes? Apart from new forms I am not sure we were told about anything new?


----------



## silver6

Yay! Little Wolf - so good to see you back on here and doing well with this cycle - we missed you! Will be crossing everything for you and keeping an eye on this thread to see how you get on        !

Love.
Jan x


----------



## eclaire

*Kat* - great to see you posting and so glad you made it in for egg collection and transfer with the awful conditions  They sound like two great embies, will be keeping everything crossed for you   

*Michelle* - hope your wee embie is a strong wee fighter   

Best wishes
Elaine


----------



## kittensdtm

Good to hear that transfer went well Kat  Hoping for a positive result for you. That's nice that you had an all female team. My transfer with Dr. T took ages (~20min) and I felt sooo nervous!

Our 2ww is up on Tuesday but can't help feeling that it hasn't worked. I felt terrible yesterday and Thursday, seemed like OHSS was back but it looked like a good sign. Today I feel fine and am worried about that. Put our wee scan pic from the tranfer away in a photo album tonight but totally cried while doing it as I felt like I was saying goodbye  . Still, just need to see what Tuesday brings.

Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Kittens - Hang in there, its not over yet   Keep positive xxx

Little wolf - the changes are just changes in the NHS funding instead of funding 3 cycles they now fund 2 rounds of treatment and there are some changes in the weight and that they wont do treatment if the female smokes.


----------



## nikkinurse

Hi Ladies!

Hope it's ok to join you. 

Me and hubby have been TTC for two years now. I had an ectopic pregnancy 5 years ago resulting in the loss of my right tube. 

Had a lap and dye last nov which showed my left tube is healthy but a bit stuck to my ovary. Dr D gave us a 1 in 15 chance of getting pregnant naturally and put us on the waiting list for IVF.

We got one of the questionnaires last week about weight, smoking etc. I went to hand it in and asked where we were on the list now and the nurse said it would probs be another year...

This is admittedly better than the 3 years we were quoted when we went on, but still seems like a lifetime lol. I know you ladies all completely understand!

Im also JUST under the BMI limit so will have to watch my weight for the next few months...who knows we might get called up sooner than we think!

Wishing you all good luck with your treatment,

Nikki xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Just popping on to wish Kittens all the best for tomorrow   

Nikki - I said hi on the other thread but just wanted to wish you all the best.  Hope that the waiting goes quickly for you, it is so hard, but if you prepare for a long wait then if you get called up earlier it will be a good surprise.  I think the list has come down a lot recently so hopefully you wont have to wait too long.  

Michelle - Hope your scan today went well


----------



## kittensdtm

Welcome to the thread Nikki. I'm sure your wait won't be too long. They quoted us 3.5 years and we got a call in less than 2! A bit of a surprise to say the least. The list fluctuates but has come down a lot recently.

Thanks Pumpkin I'm just desperate for tomorrow to come now. The nurse left a voicemail earlier saying we should come on Wed instead due to the snow but I called back and said we WOULD be there tomorrow. Can't take the waiting any longer! Here's hoping it's good news. Hope you're doing well. What week you on now? I have such a bad memory  .

Hope everyone else is keeping well. 

Dale xox


----------



## michelle1984

hi

well we were at eri for baseline scan for fet starting buserelin injections on 23rd dec ( just in time for xmas lol) go in on 6th jan for another scan then stat hormone tablets thenk et will be week begining 24th jan if embie thaws    

Pumpkin - it went well im on this roller coaster again lol how r u How far along are you now?? u showing yet?

Dale - Are you finding out today if tx worked? hope so xxxxx

Michelle xx


----------



## kittensdtm

Thanks Michelle  Hope your scan went well. It's difficult to be thinking about all this over Christmas but exciting for you too.

We got a BFP today!! Absolutely delighted as just didn't know what to expect and still don't believe it yet. Long way to go but we keep praying...

Well, gotta be rushing off to work now, no time to celebrate or even rest  but come Christmas, there should be plenty of time to spare. 

Love and best wishes to all,

Dale xox


----------



## eclaire

Congratulations Dale, great news   

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Kat - glad you found the thread and well done you for having 2 fab embies on board  .  Will be keeping fingers toes, and everything else I can still cross for you and DH               Take it easy on your 2ww and hoping and praying for soem good news for you     

Dale - congrats on your BFP!       Thats great news!  I will warn you that teh 3 ww to the scan can be as bad, if not worse than the 2ww, so take it easy, but have a few nice things planned to distract you!

Michelle - well done on first step for FET, hoping for a late Christmas pressie for you   

hi Nikki and welcoem to the thread   .  If the nurse said you might need to wait another year, you should call them in 6 months to see where you are again - doesn't do any harm to give them a wee prod every now and then!!  Good luck and hope it doesn't take too long   

Elaine - how are you doing hun?  Whats happening with you?  Are you on the list for another cycle?  Will be keeping fingers crossed for you hun   

Big hugs to Pumpkin & Silver  

Take care
Dxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Kittens -      That is fantastic news, i am so pleased for you.  I do have to say the waiting for the scan is really hard but you are over the first hurdle and thats just so amazing.  Lets hope its the first of another run of BFPs on this thread   

Michelle - Thats great news you have a date to start.  I am doing really well, will be 16 weeks tomorrow, the first 12 weeks just dragged and felt really awful but am now feeling much better and I do have a bump now!  Hope you get your bump next year  

Kat - Hope your 2 ww is going ok   

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all keeping warm in this freezing cold weather


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi ladies, 

feeling weird - it feels more like I don't have any embies onboard this time than the other cycles. And first time ever I had a dream that I am pregnant... WEIRD!! Must be the drugs. LOL. 

DALE - FAB NEWS!! Keeping fingers crossed all's going well. 

Michelle - you doing ok? Starting tx so close to Christmas is not nice...  

Peanuts - so glad all's going well with you - depending on this time's tx I'll get in touch with you re London.

Elaine/Jan -   Glad to see you ladies again. 

  

Off to have another cuppa decaf tea!  

Hugs to you all. 

Kat


----------



## michelle1984

dale congratulations so pleased for you     has it sunk in yet

pumpkin glad everything going well are you going to find out the sex of baby please keep in touch with me xxx

michelle xx


----------



## Little Wolf

Testing tomorrow ... so far no   appeared, and else the usual signs that could be either the   , being pg or the Crinone gel. Just HATE that!   

DH and I kinda went into the whole cycle with the attitude we did what we were able to, are the fittest we've been, body is leaner (but yes, not lighter - which will be the "usual" reason if it's a BFN), been taking additional stuff now ... 

Soooo ... we'll see.   Here's hoping that the Crinone Gel is doing it's trick (definitely working better than the pessaries, but discharge really a pain in the butt - sorry, TMI!). 


Speak soon! 
Kat


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Kat - Good luck for tomorrow.    that it will be good news for you.

Dale - How are you? Has it sunk in yet?

Michelle - Course I will keep in touch   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## silver6

Kat - LOADS AND LOADS of luck for tomorrow             ! Can't tell you how much I'm wishing for a BFP for you.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Little Wolf

Thanks, Ladies!  

@Jan - totally missed your BFP, hun!!! CONGRATS!!! 

Kat


----------



## Peanuts

Kat - keeping fingers and toes crossed for you hun, so hoping for good news for you             .  big hugs      
Dxxx


----------



## eclaire

*Kat* - got everything crossed for you for tomorrow    I have also had the weird no embie on board feeling when I got a bfp though, so hopefully it is a good sign 

*Dawn* - posting really quickly and already lost first post so will reply next time I get on properly, just delighted to see your ticker though, not long now 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## kittensdtm

Just on v quickly, man last week was crazy busy and this one has been so far too. Will write properly tomorrow but for now, just want to wish Kat loads of luck for tomorrow. Hope you get the great news you deserve hon. Keep positive!    

Xxx


----------



## michelle1984

kat good luck     

well start injections nxt wed    

Ps did i tell you's that me and scott are getting married on 13th may 2011 so hoping for a great wedding prezzie    

michelle x


----------



## Little Wolf

Very much a BFP... HCG 199. Wow!!!

Ta for all the crossed thumbs.

Kat


----------



## kittensdtm

That's fab news Kat!! Congratulations . So happy for you. Xx


----------



## vonnie15

I just wanted to congratulate Kat.  I've been lurking to hear your news, wishing u a quick and stress free 3 weeks.

Take care
Vonnie


----------



## berry55

yey congratulations kat!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Irishlady

Great news Kat!!   

I stumbled across your brilliant news by chance.

Xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Kat - Congratulations, and thats a fantastic level    So pleased for you 

Michelle - Congratulations on the wedding plans, hoping that you have a bump under that wedding dress!!   Good luck for starting injections next week.


----------



## Little Wolf

Thank you, ladies - I was quite positive for this cycle, but still thought it's a negative again. Now on to the next 3 weeks until week 7 scan ...    

Sooo blimming scared, because of our early MC in 2006, but then - we started off with 35, then the week after we had about 245 I think but then I started bleeding and then got less than 5 at the next blood test ... so yeah ... quite scared. 

Still stunned but happy!!  

 for all the girls who will start tx now. 

Kat


----------



## eclaire

*Kat* - absolutely over the moon for you   I totally know how you feel, I was terrified going into our second cycle after miscarrying first time, but we have the most wonderful wee boy from that one  Hope the 3 weeks flies in, at least it's a busy time of year!

*Michelle* - good luck with starting injections, keeping everything crossed for you.

In a rush as always, got the Apprentice to watch 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Peanuts

Kat

Thats the best news ever!  Congratulations hun      , so pleased for you.  Sent you a wee text yesterday, but don't know if you've got the same number.  Wishing you a happy and stress free 3ww   .  Are you going to ask for a follow up blood test?  They did that for me about a week after first one to try to keep me sane  .
Big hugs
Dxx


----------



## michelle1984

Kat
Congratulations


----------



## silver6

Woo hoo! Kat - that is the best news!!!  
I am so pleased for you! And that is a fantastic HCG level - I'm thinking (whisper it) TWINS! My first level was 120 and I was over the moon with that - they say 60 or over is a good positive. I agree with Peanuts on retesting - I had another HCG taken 48 hours later which showed doubling, and another 7 days after that and another 7 days after that. All showed that things were going well and it helped me get through the horrible 3ww (which was def worse than the 2ww!). The clinic did the one 48 hours after, but my GP did the other two and was happy to do so. Def worth asking, given how long you've been trying.
Wow - this thread has done really well this year! Long may it continue - sending luck to all the girls who are currently pg and nervous, and especially to those who are doing treatments or waiting for them     !
Love
Jan xx


----------



## kittensdtm

Belated thanks for all the nice wee congrats messages  . I now have some time on my hands to get on here properly as I got the cold end of last week and am now laid up in bed with a hip capsule infection  . Never felt pain like this before and all I can take is paracetamol + codeine. At least it takes the edge off but can't wait to be walking again!

The 3ww is indeed a killer. How you coping so far Kat? I did't know you could ask for more blood tests to keep an eye on HGC levels. I've just bought a couple cheap tests to do now and then to reassure myself HGC still at a decent level lol  . Got my 7 year old niece staying with me for a week, so that's keeping me occupied anyway.

How are all the girls on here?

Michelle-lovely to hear about your wedding plans. If you need any advice on any wedding related stuff (I am a partner in a wedding business creating handmade stationery and doing venue dressing), just give me a shout and I'd love to help if I can.

Hope everyone is well. Off to watch some kids DVD's now with the little one  .


----------



## fflower

Hi girls
sorry for being a stranger, I've been thinking about everyone and its great to see so much good news on the board, congratulations to all the pregnant ladies and good luck to all those still working on it, your time will come.  
Merry Christmas to everyone! xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Wolf

Dale, not sure how I manage the 3ww really... feels much longer than just 4 days of BFP!!!  How are you coping?

Have a blinking head cold at the moment, had some heartburn during the week and else I've got constipation ... not nice!  Oh ... and heightened sense of smell, which is even more fascinating because my nose is blocked (with the cold). 

No other signs just yet apart from going to the loo more often (and that's not because of knicker checks) and being quite tired. Oh ... and stupid period pain like cramps!! Who's allowed that That's just no fair!!

Sometimes I wonder if we're still pregnant but just tell myself unless I've got my period (which would be that late first time ever) it's fine...

Peanuts/Jan - didn't know I could ask for another blood test ... not sure if my GP would do it - might ask them though. 

Our 7wk scan is 6 January ... which just seems to be ages away...


----------



## michelle1984

hi
merry christmas everyone   

started injections on thursday go back in for scan on 6th jan to see how things going then nxt step is hrt i think xx

love michelle xx


----------



## Little Wolf

Just a quick hello, hoping that you all had a nice Christmas and wishing you all the best for 2011 come tomorrow!  
  
  Chrimbo was over far too quickly for me - and I'm battling with nearly  daily migraines (hormones?) but apart from tingly/sore breasts and no  period there are no other signs. Spoke to my big sis just today and she  said she wasn't sick with my nephew, so who knows ... might be just  genetics... 
  
  Still worried that we go to the scan next Wednesday and the sac is empty  ... but then - period has not shown, so hopefully that should be ok.
  
  Michelle - hope injections are going ok!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi everyone
Hope you all had a good christmas and best wishes for New Year.    that 2011 will be a good year for everyone  

Little Wolf - I started feeling a little nauseous just before 6 weeks but wasnt actually really sick until just after 11 weeks.  My mum never had morning sickness so I hoped I would taker after her but not to be!  Good luck for the scan, its amazing to see that heartbeat, keep positive  

Michelle - Hope injections are going fine and the next scan goes well.  Am    that it will be second time lucky for you too   

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all well


----------



## silver6

Kat - I had a migraine early on but no morning sickness at all. Very occasionally felt a bit grotty in the evening, but more like I was coming down with something than sick. Once felt really nauseous when I was about 2 months preg - but that was it. My mum and sister were the same, so think it may be genetic. Hang on in there - not long till the scan    .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## kittensdtm

Just want to wish everyone a happy new year when it comes and all the best for 2011. Hope it's a year for dreams coming true for all on this thread  .

Kat, not long now until next Wed!! Don't worry yourself silly about it, I'm sure it'll all be fine. I've had lots of cramps on and off over past 3 weeks and have been a bit worried myself but there's a lot going on in there so no wonders. Had my scan last Tues and it was amazing. In the 11 years I've known my DH, have never seen such a huge smile on his face  . The wait till the next scan is going to be worse. 

Pumpkin, how are you feeling these days? I've had my share of MS but was violently sick the other day. I hope it's a one off as I couldn't be doing with that every other day. 


Hope everyone else is good and had a lovely Christmas too. Enjoy tonight!! 

lots of  love xox


----------



## michelle1984

Happy New Year girls

hope this year will be good (ive got the wedding 2 keep me going)

well just 2 say injections going well DP doing them im too much of a whimp   they sting a bit afterwards but not for too long
scan on thursday to see how things going

michelle x


----------



## kittensdtm

Good luck for Thursday Michelle. Injections are not nice but hopefully it'll all be worth it. Let us know how you get on.

Dale x


----------



## bambinoplease

Happy New Year ladies! 

Just wanted to let you know I have started treatment again too, started D/R on 26/12, I am absolutely knackered this time.  Due to go back in 13/01 for a check up, seems an awful long time for them to have left me injecting without checking progress but I did take 3 weeks last time so guess thats why.

Hope everyone is well and lets pray that we get our wee bundles in 2011!

x x x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Good luck bambinoplease.  I took longer to downreg second time round but was worth the wait in the end!  Hoping all goes well for you too


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi Pumpkin-pie - see you are expecting a baby girl, that is wonderful news!  Not long now, bet you are soooo excited!  I really am hoping that this our time. x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi bambino, thanks yes we just found out last week, over the moon.  I know how hard it is to go through it all when it didnt work first time but there are so many people who it doesnt work first time but does second time so hang in there and keep positive


----------



## michelle1984

hi

Pumpkin - congrats   how r u? xxxx

bambino we going through it again hope it workes for us this time    

michelle x


----------



## Little Wolf

Ok, I'll go to the other thread now, girls. Will keep on reading though. 
Got two nice pics qnd two nice heartbeats.  

All the best, Michelle, and all the others!!

Kat


----------



## whigers

pinkfairy2 said:


> Hi ladies,
> How exciting for those starting treatment!! Hope your next week goes quickly pumpkin - are you off work?
> 
> Well, at last, today I got our appointment for our first consultation at fertility clinic. Its on 21st Sept with Dr Irvine/Dr Dutton. Can anyone tell me what will happen at this appointment? There was nothing other than the appointment card. I am so nervous and worried. It means that this is real, that it is really happening to us. This breaks my heart. I honestly can not stand the thought of the wait to get to the top of the IVF list, if this is indeed what we will need (although I can't see any other option). I truly can not believe it has come to this. I feel so sad.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. xxx
> 
> Hello pinkfairy2.
> I think we are at the stage you were at when you wrote this - we are just waiting on our appointment at the ERI to discuss IVF treatment. How did yours go? What stage are you at now? Like you, I feel so very sad about everything. I still can't quite believe its all happening. We are going to try to pay on the NHS (fingers crossed!) as i just don't think i can wait 3 years.
> Would love to hear from you.
> Sarah


----------



## pumpkin-pie

hello

Michelle - just popping on to say I hope your scan went ok.  I am doing great, enjoying a few days off work but back to work next week!  How are you doing on the meds?  Its a FET this time isnt it so it wont be long to go! 

Whigers - Hello and welcome to the board.  I think the waiting list is less than 3 years now but not entirely sure, we waited 3 years and it did feel like ages on top of having been trying for a baby for several years before that but it was worth it in the end.  Hopefully one of the other girls who started treatment recently will be able to let you know what the list was like.


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi Whigers, 

Just wanted to let you know the waiting list is not that bad. I know it feels like ages and it's really tough waiting, not only because you're going through the heartbreak and questioning constantly, but also just the length of time you've already waited to get to here. I have to say our turn came up in about 2years, perhaps a little less even though we were quoted 3.5! It's a scary journey but so worth it if and when it works out. If you feel you have time on your side age wise, I'd wait on NHS and keep your money as a back up plan. 

We were treated wonderfully by all the Dr's and nurses, except in one initial app one Dr made me cry as he basically said there was no hope for us and yet here we are after a first successful cycle! Dr Irvine is absolutely lovely by the way, very helpful and caring. Don't be afraid to ask him anything. To be honest I've forgotten a lot of the initial app stuff, I think we were all very unsure of what course of action to take or how it would go. Just write down your questions and take them with you. 

For the other girls who have started treatment I just want to wish you massive luck and hope it all goes well. Please keep us posted. 

Pumpkin-congrats on your little pink bundle!! So happy  Since this is likely to be our only child I'm hoping for a girl too but will be totally happy either way. I wonder if we will find out before the birth. Not sure of protocol these days but am I right in thinking they will only tell you if it's a private scan? We have to save our pennies big time now so that we can move to a house in about two years as currently live in a fairly small flat. 

Kat hope you're keeping well, congrats on the double whammy! 

Dale xox


----------



## michelle1984

hi

pumpkin glad u doing well       yeah we doing a FET with the one embryo we got    everything going well injections are fine had scan on thursday lining nice and thin so started climaval 6mg daily got another scan on 20th and hopefully et on 25th?   

michelle xxx


----------



## silver6

Alexander (Alec) James Closs Wilson, born 6th Jan at 4.07am, weighing in  at 7lbs 14.5ozs.  Baby, mum and dad all well, and mum and dad in total  disbelief & joy at being parents at last!
Love,
Jan xx


----------



## kittensdtm

Congratulations Jan and DH!!! That is wonderful news   . Enjoy every minute with your precious wee bundle. 

Dale xx


----------



## michelle1984

CONGRATULATIONS JAN          

bet u and dh are over the moon well done jan xxxxx


----------



## kittensdtm

Apologies for that triple post folks, my silly phone was playing up!


----------



## Minako

Happy New Year everyone.

I have a wee question for experienced ERI ladies. 

I am to phone in on the 2nd day of AF in February, to start treatment. I had expected Aunt Flo to visit nearer the end of February, but now it looks this will be happening between 1 and 4 Feb. DH and I booked long weekend city break Fri 11 to Sun 13 Feb. It would be nice to still go on this wee holiday, but I am wondering if we should write it off. DH and I have an appointment on Thurs.

It's great to read such good news.


----------



## macgirl

Hi to everyone just checking in after another long absence!

Congrats Jan - great great news!

Pumkin - a girl am sooooo jealous - how fab!!

Whigers - NHS list is now at 2 years - We have our one and only NHS booked in for March - went on list in March 2009.  Had we known it would only be 2 years and that we would only get 2 attempts we would have waited (told 3 years and 3 goes less any self funding).  However we self funded Dec 2009 so now only getting 1 go.

Minako - If you mean you are starting down regulating around 1-4 Feb you should be fine.  Normally about 7 to 10 days before your first scan after starting down reg and am sure they could alter the day.  Take the holiday if you can - it will help relax you furing your cycle.  You won't have to go during a weekend and it is far too early for it too impact on the EC/ET.  It is also possible that they may not start you until later in your cycle.  I got the choice of starting straight away or on (I think) day 21.  So you may not have even started on the drugs at this stage.  ps - usually you phone on 1st day of period not the second?

Me - I thought I was booked in for April (see earlier post about them mixing up dates) but phoned the hospital today and they told me am booked in for March so to phone in with February period.  Which is great EXCEPT I have to lose at least a stone to meet the new BMI requirements and was planning to start losing the weight after Christmas - put on over of course .  Which I have started last week and lost 2lbs but now feel under great pressure!!!!!!  Nurse today said just to call in February and see how weight was a take it from there.  Any typically Feb period is due on 2nd!!

Was doing Slimming World for last 18 months with little success so have switched to WW online to introduce an element of portion control and better track my intake.  Have also cut out alcohol from now until cycle (and hopefully for 9 months after that!).  And am back at gym 4 times a week - could hardly get there during December because of the weather!

However like Minako we were also planning an city break and were going to book up this week to go to London in late March for my birthday so that may not happen now!! Will need to estimate dates tonight and see if it will fit.

Hi to everyone else and all the new peeps!


----------



## bambinoplease

Brilliant news Jan and DH!!!  Absolutely delighted for you and your wee bundle, enjoy every minute.

x x x x


----------



## pinkfairy2

Hi Sarah, 

Sorry just noticed your post now.  We had our appointment in Sept, which was our first ever appointment at ERI.  They did the usual, height, weight, blood pressure, BMI with us.  We saw Dr Dutton.  He was ok.  He asked us lots of questions about history, periods, cycle, did we know what was meant by fertile time etc etc.  He then asked me to have an internal scan (gee thanks, some warning of this would have been nice, even though I sort of knew to expect it from forums like this!) and he said everything looked ok.  He then said OH's results were fine, cue us being very baffled as this was why we were referred in the first place.  He said this put us in the unexplained bracket which meant we had to be trying for 3 years before they would put us on the IVF list.  He said the only other thing they could do is an HSG for me as if it showed a blockage, we could be referred earlier.  I was reluctant at this stage to go through with this as have had treatment for abnormal cells in cervix just over a year ago and could not face the thought of the trauma of it.  He said he would make an appointment for us for 6 months time to see if I changed my mind.  Well I now have changed my mind and phoned a few weeks ago to ask them to refer me for this test.  We have an appointment with Dr Irvine in March.

Stupid me hopes we don't need to go but of course we will and I am just setting myself up for a fall.  When I phoned to ask about HSG the lady said it didn't matter what cycle day I had it, as long as I wan't bleeding.  I know this is not right, because they are not meant to do it after ovulation incase it affects a possible embryo so am a bit unsure about that.  Altough that doesn't really matter as I have not heard from them and don't expect to hear for ages about an appointment.  could anyone who has had HSG please tell me about what it was like, was it painfil?  I am scared witless about it, especially the bit where they go through the cervix and put a cathetar in, as this thought freaks me out totally (will need valium on the day!! haha!)  

It is good that the wait has reduced but given that we will have waited 3 years to even be on the list, we can't wait another 2.  I nkow that sounds selfish and I am sure there will be plenty people here who have coped with much longer durations for TTC/waiting but we feel we just can't.  So now we need to decide when our cut off point is and when we will seek treatment privately.  I am not going to be having it at ERI though.  Probably Shawfair or maybe Glasgo.  I don't know what a reasonable time to wait for treatment is, given that apparently there is no issue (unless they find one at my HSG, which I am convinced that they will).

So glad to hear all this happy news, congratulations to people who have had babies, and also to those who have their BFP, I wish  you a healthy 9 months and sticky little beans. xxx


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi Pinkfairy, 

Sorry for the wait you are having. Seems a bit unfair to me. I just wanted to say not to worry about the catheter bit. I was worried too but they have to use one anyway for the transfer. During my mock transfer they couldn't even get through my cervix so I had to get a cervical dilatation under sedation. It was pretty terrifying but over before I knew it and it really wasn't that bad looking back. They also had trouble with the catheter on the day of transfer and I was fully awake for that. It was very nerve wracking but not hugely uncomfortable. I think you should just tell them about your worries and they should be quite reassuring. Hope you hear something soon and all goes well.


----------



## macgirl

Hi Pinkfairy


Don't think we have spoken before but wanted to say I agree with Kittens - let them know your fears re the HSG .  I did in no uncertain terms as burst into tears so when the nurse was telling me about the procedure so they agreed to allow me to do under general anesthetic.  So I can't tell you what it is like!! Then at the ET (and dummy ET) I got gas to keep me calm.  However having now been through a whole IVF cycle I think I could cope fine with an HSG without GA!!  All the internal stuff was my worst nightmare but I got used to it.  Having it under GA did delay it a bit but only by a month or two.


You are correct re the time in your cycle though.  First time I went for it I was due my AF but it hadn't arrived.  Despite them doing a pregnancy test which was negative the consultant wouldn't do the HSG for fear I may be pregnant (as if!).  I was quite annoyed as I kept calling the nurse during the week and telling them it hadn't arrived - was worried that wouldn't be able to do it if had period.  Nurse should have known better!!


3 years is a long time to wait to start waiting though - you don't sound selfish and at the end of the day it is yourselves that you have to look out for.  Which is why prob best not to delay an HSG - because if they do find something the can deal with it and potentially, if you need assistance put you on the list sooner rather than later.


best wishes xx


----------



## michelle1984

hi hope everyone ok?    

just to say got the go ahead for fet on tuesday 25th at 12pm if embryo thaws          


michelle x


----------



## Little Wolf

Fingers crossed for that, Michelle! Hope all goes well with transfer!!


----------



## michelle1984

thanks x


----------



## bambinoplease

All the best Michelle.  I started stimms on Thursday, they increased the dose, so hoping that makes the follicles grow at the same rate this time and we get more.  Can already feel a few twinges and can't remember feeling those last time so hoping its working.  Also been putting a hot water bottle on my tummy each night to try and encourage some growth.  I will do anything to make this work.

x x x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Bambino and Michelle - wishing you both the best of luck   Bambino I did the hot water bottle and eating protein, didnt get many eggs but the eggs I did were good quality and we got some good quality embryos.  Michelle will be thinking of you on Tuesday


----------



## michelle1984

thanks pumpkin and bambinoplease hows things going with you? 

getting nervous bout tuesday


----------



## bambinoplease

Thanks Pumpkin-pie.

Michelle - I am okay, just wondering if these stimms are working, suppose will find out on Tuesday, just hope I get more this time.  Good luck for Tuesday!

x


----------



## kittensdtm

Michelle and Bambinoplease, best of luck for Tuesday. Hope it goes really well and will be thinking of you both. x


----------



## Little Wolf

All the best to Michelle & Bambinoplease for tomorrow!


----------



## macgirl

Hi everyone
Michelle - Good luck for tomorrow's FET   

Bambino - Good luck also - hope your follies are growing nicely.  Can I ask what doseage you are on?  At my first cycle they said I got off to a slow start but never increased my doseage.  They had a little growth spurt at the end but TBH I really put that down to the acupuncture I had in the weekend between my last scan and the EC - I swear I could feel things happening!!!  I feel I should have a slightly larger dose this time and discussed that with consultant last time we saw her and she just said I was on the max dose but yes maybe they could increase it!!

I got a letter from ERI on Friday advising me to phone with my February period to book in for a baseline scan and dummy ET.  Well it says dummy ET if first cycle but it will be my second cycle though nearly 14 months since first so not sure if I will have to do again.  Hopefully not but if I do I may demand gas again!!!  First official notification that they have brought my cycle forward one month - I wouldn't know if I hadn't phoned them on another matter a couple of weeks ago!!

My Feb AF is due next week so not long to wait really.  Also have another counselling session with Janette next week which is good timing for the cycle and also am a bit wobbly again this week as we got news that our friends had a baby girl last night.  I didn't handle the news of their pregnancy well since they were our only friends left not to have a baby (unexplained infertility) and were also about to go for IVF so felt they were our allies  I cried myself to sleep last nigght causing DH to have a restless night worrying about me!    Wish they had had a boy - I would have founf it a little easier...................

Anyone else due to start DR soon - need a cycle buddy??!!


----------



## kittensdtm

Macgirl     . We all know how hard it is when friends have babies. Especially the ones we felt like we could relate to because they had no children or those who were having trouble concieving too, it almost feels like a betrayal even though you want to try and be happy for them. A number of my friends knew about our situation and some were really sensitive towards us when it came to their turn to have babies but others really weren't, regardless though I always cried myself to sleep when I found out and afterwards for about 2 weeks. It always seemed that just when I felt better, I'd get news of someone else! It's so horrible. But we're all here if you need to talk, moan or rant about it. Really hope you feel better soon. And exciting news about starting treatment so soon too. Lets hope it's your turn this time    . x


----------



## bambinoplease

Hello Macgirl,

Last cycle I was on 3 little bottles of menopur and this time they have increased it to 4 bottles.  Dr T said the same to me about being on the highest dose.  I was trying to think back to last cycle and I am sure I had sore boobs at this time but this time I feel nothing, soooo glad I go tomorrow for a scan so hopefully I can put my mind at rest and see these follies growing!

I totally understand what you mean about friends having babies, I have been married longer than all my friends and they are all having babies before me, seems so unfair, hopefully it will be our turn soon and will be even more special.

x x x x


----------



## michelle1984

well our EMBIE SURVIVED       HAD ET today all went well and date of testing is 8th feb

we are both so happy      

bambino how did u get on 2day chick

michelle xx


----------



## bambinoplease

That is brilliant news Michelle, sounds like you have a wee fighter on your hands so fingers crossed you get that BFP!

My scan went well, I am doing much better this cycle compared to last cycle so the increase in drugs appears to be doing what we hoped, back in on Friday for another scan and then hopefully egg collection next Wed.

x x x


----------



## kittensdtm

Fab news Michelle!   

Bambinoplease, sounds like you're going to have a good cycle. Keep thinking positively.

xx


----------



## Little Wolf

Great news, bambinoplease and Michelle!!! Will keep fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi
So annoying couldnt get on to this site yesterday, internet was playing up and was wondering how you were all doing.

Michelle - SO glad to hear your embie made it and hope its getting nice and comfy now.  Now its just the waiting game!  Hope it goes quickly for you.

Bambino - Glad that things are progressing and hope they continue to grow well

Macgirl - I know how you feel.  We have been married for over 11 years now so some of our friends have children who are around 10 now.  I just felt so left out.  Then one of my closest friends got married and fell pregnant right after her honeymoon.  That was really hard for me, then she fell pregnant again about a week after my first IVF cycle failed.  It was really upsetting but you have to believe that your time will come.  Its the only way to get through it.  But what you are feeling is completely normal and we have all been there and if people havent been through infertility they cant really understand and relate to how it feels no matter how much they try.  Hang in there


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hi I've been on the waiting list for about 28 months and I've just been told that I have a appointment in February. I'm not sure if this is to start treatment or what the appointment is for and just wondering if someone could let me know what usually happes now thanks
Xx


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello,
This is my first post on here, though been lurking for a bit. Feel a bit aprehensive about posting, but also amused at the fact I can pick Bruce Campbell as my icon. Anyway, this is my first try at IVF at the ERI. I'm on day 8 of stims (short cycle). I've been told my Oestrogen levels are a bit low - 374 at day 5 of stims and 842 today. On day 5 I had 6 measurable follicles and about 12 small ones, and today - day 8 - seem to have 12 measurable ones, ranging from 6mm to 14mm (most seemed to be between 6 and 9 I think). Any ideas if this is all normal? They've increased my puregon, from 150 to 200 initially, and now to 250. Anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi Edinburgh 1, I think you are just fine. If I remember correctly, I had follies about the same size round about same time. They need to get 3 of at least 15mm (I think) before they are happy to go ahead with retrieval. I only had about 3 at 15mm on day 11 and then by day 14 I had over 10 follies >15mm or there abouts. Thay managed to successfully collect 26 and inject 22 of them (ICSI procedure). Hopefully that puts your mind at rest. The doc told me they should grow about 1mm per day. Good luck with your cycle.x


----------



## Edinburgh1

Thanks kittensdtm. I try to ask lots of questions at the appointments, but without knowing anyone else personally who has gone through it it's really difficult to know what's usual (though I guess there may not be any 'usual' when it comes to these things). I think I might be on here a bit more over next couple of weeks as it does help to read other people's stories!


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi ladies,

Well knew this cycle was looking too good to be true.  Went for my scan this morning and discovered about 6 of my follcles were 20mm or above, so disappointed.  I think that means they will be too mature but nto 100% sure, not sure anyone knows the answer!

Has anyone else experienced follicles of this size and their eggs still okay for ICSI?

Thanks

x x x


----------



## Little Wolf

Sorry, Bambinoplease, 

I've never done ICSI, and usually my problem was LOTS of follies (i.e. close to OHSS but never had to stop after Egg collection fortunatelY) and usually small growing follies. 

Hope someone can answer your question, but you can always call EFREC and ask for explanation. 

Fingers crossed your cycle will go ahead without problem.

Kat


----------



## eclaire

*Bambinoplease* - My last cycle on the Friday my follicles measured up to 22.4mm (I think, at least that's what I wrote down!) and I had egg collection on the Monday. I also had my lowest oestrogen levels to date and was warned prior to egg collection to expect very few eggs. Bizarrely they got an egg from every follicle and I got my highest total to date, 9 eggs. They need follicles to be 19mm or bigger for ICSI. Hope this helps puts your mind at rest and I wish you the very best for this cycle, will keep everything crossed    Sorry so late replying, only just noticed your post is a couple of days old and I am not on here much at the moment.

Hello to everyone else 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your reassurance.  Just to let you know I had egg collection today and got 6 eggs, just keeping everything crossed that they do their job tonight in the lab and all fertilize.

Hope you are all well!

x x x


----------



## michelle1984

bambinoplease - how u feeling? hope your eggs do well 2nite     

well im 8 days in to 2ww feeling not to bad been getting cramps since ET hoping its a good sign       test date is tuesday so hope it has worked feels different to last one but suppose they are all different

michelle xx


----------



## eclaire

*Bambinoplease and Michelle* - keeping everything crossed for you both      In 3 cycles we have only had one good embryo that we know of (one is frozen so who knows  ) but he is tucked up in his wee bed right now 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## bambinoplease

Thanks Elaine, fingers crossed we have the same very soon!

Michelle - to be honest I am actually a bit of a nervous wreck, have to phone up at 11am to see how many have fertilized and feel like I am going to be sick with nerves, I definitely wasn't this nervous last time.  My head feels like its going to explode thinking about what if this never works.....

Good luck for test date on Tuesday, I have a good feeling about this one!

x x x x


----------



## macgirl

Hi everyone

Bambino - hope you get great news right now.  I did think 20mm sounded good but didn't want to comment as wasnt sure.  I did google and saw some woman getting follies as big as 30mm!!
Michelle - well I suppose it is the 1ww now!  Good luck with staying sane for the rest of the week     

I am in at 1pm today as AF has arrived so will be finding out if start down regging this month.....................

Been trying to google to see if there is anything published about NHS Lothian, womans age and number of embyros that can be transferred as I will be 37 (and 2 years older than last time) - they are threatening me with a SET this time despite being allowed 2 back last time.  Their reason my heart shaped uterus (which was the same shape the last time) - I think not!!  They are obviously trying to get their multiple birth rates down so not happy they were trying to blame me for the reason!


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi Macgirl - although they recommend SET, my experience is they will transfer 2 if you have only a few eggs and or the quality isn't perfect.  I was allowed 2 last time and the wonderful DR said yesterday because of my situation, ie very low AMH, few eggs and last NHS go that we can have 2 embryo's transferred again.

Just to let you know all know 5 out of our 6 eggs fertilized normally.  I should feel relieved but now worrying whether they will develop normally and we get the 3 day transfer we are hoping for!

x x  x


----------



## michelle1984

macgirl hope everything goes ok today

bambino hope your embryo's do well

well im losing my PMA had slight blood when at the toilet im 9dats after 3 day transfer does anyone think if i done a test that it would be acurate?          

michelle


----------



## bambinoplease

Aw, Michelle, try stay positive, could it be implantation bleeding?  x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Michelle - Sending you a big    its impossible to tell what the bleeding is, implantation can happen around this time so that might be what it is.  I know of a lot of ladies who had it around this time and thought it was over and it wasnt.  We had bleeding around 5-6 weeks and I thought it was over but it wasnt.  Doing a test now is quite early so probably wouldnt give you an accurate answer either way.  We tested one day early.  Hang in there  

Bambino - good news on the eggs and fertilisation   

Macgirl - My experience of the double embryo transfer is you have to hold to what you want.  They tried so many times first time round to argue us down for no specific reason, they tried telling me as I was slim it might be hard for me to carry twins, then they said as I had previous scars from ops it might be really uncomfortable being pregnant with twins, then they tried telling me I was young, I said I didnt want to have to go through all of this again.  However if they look at their own stats the chance of having twins is in fact not that high.  Second time round we said clearly we wanted two put back and they were more accepting of that especially considering the ops I had had.  Having said that I know the **** have been really on their backs and the protocols are changed but if you had two last time I cant see they can argue against that.  Keep strong and if all else fails cry!  Might be worth a try!  If we ever go through it again and not sure that we will but I would ask for two.


----------



## macgirl

Hi everyone

Michelle - I really hope that there has been no more blood.  Only four days to go until test date - I think it may be too early at the moment to test.  I must say I never tested on my first cycle but mainly because I was too scared, having never had a BFP or seen a + on the pee stick I was worried it would curse things.   

Bambino - great news on the fertilisation!  Hope all is still going well!

Pumpkin (and Bambino) - thanks for the advice.  They didn't say for definite yesterday that I couldn't have 2 back but the consultant did 'remind' me that due to my heart shaped uterus I should only have one back.  I said that in the end they let me have two back (in fact they advised it on the day despite previously stating during the treatment I could only have one back!) Her response was because one was not that great quality.  I just replied by stating that I will be 37 by the time of the next ET (was 35 last time) and that it will be the second cycle. Discussed with hubby last night and he agrees to go for 2 so thanks Pumpkin you have given me the confidence to stand my ground when the time comes.  I can see the point on the first cycle being cautious but............

Anyway I had my scan yesterday and despite being on the cusp of the BMI limit they are letting go ahead.  I've got my DR drugs and start on 22 February    . Have promised to carry on with weight loss and do best I can to lose more in the next 5 weeks.  Have lost 6 in 3 weeks (at a nice steady 2lb per week) but of course because yesterday was AF I had gone up 3-4lbs    .  I swear my body does these things deliberately as it is back off again this morning - typical.  This used to happen when I went to slimming world weigh in's - would go up and then back down the next day) - glad am doing online and weighing at home now!  I had been trying really hard but my treatment was brought forward a month (from April) and I had a bit of a gain over Christmas   

If all goes to plan the EC will be the week of my birthday    (21 March)so think will need to cancel my plans for dinner at The Witchery on 19th and go in between the EC adn ET instead so can have a little bit vino!!  Last time I started DR on CD2 and it took forever to DR (about 5 weeks) so am hopeful it will go quicker and according to plan.  After the scan appointment I had a counselling session with Janette which was really good - so upshot is that after a tough couple of weeks am feeling really positive and perky!


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi girlies,

Michelle - how are you doing?  Hope you have had no more bleeding and staying positive.

Well I will be going for a 3 day transfer tomorrow, feeling really please as we only got a 2 day transfer last time so hoping this means our wee embies are doing well.

Macgirl - thats brilliant that you will be starting your cycle very soon!

x x


----------



## michelle1984

macgirl - thats great news bout u starting 

Banbino - really happy for you bet you are so happy 

im feeling bit more positive today had very light brown when wiping last night but seems to have stopped today    

michelle x


----------



## macgirl

Phew am so glad Michelle - sounds positive          
Bambino - good luck for tomorrow!        Hope your embies are doing well!


----------



## Edinburgh1

So I had my first EC today. They got 7 eggs, which I know is not bad, but I'm feeling a bit disappointed/confused as there were 18 follicles, at least 9 at 15mm or more, so I was kind of expecting 10+. I know it's quality not quantity, but anyone else had similar experience?
Fingers crossed most of them fertilise!


----------



## Edinburgh1

P.S. Really good luck with ET tomorrow Bambinoplease, and keeping fingers crossed for the 8th for you Michelle1984.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Michelle - so glad you are feeling a bit more positive and there has been no more bleeding.  Hope the last few days till test date go ok

Edinburgh1 - Please dont worry about the number of eggs, we had a fair number of follicles but only got 5 eggs first time round and on second round only got 3 eggs.  I got so upset and thought we had no chance but on our second round all 3 fertilised, we got two put back in and I am now pregnant so although they tell you the more eggs you get the better chance of getting pregnant thats not always true.  Good luck for the call tomorrow to find out about fertilisation.

Bambino - Good luck for your transfer tomorrow xx

Macgirl - Glad your appointment went well today and you are starting soon.  Also glad you are feeling a bit more upbeat and positive.  Hope you will still be able to enjoy your birthday celebrations


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi ladies,

Looking for some success stories. I called today to get the time for my transfer and asked how our embies were doing, the nurse checked and said all 5 are still there but are slow and not likely to be good grades, so as you can imagine I am pretty devastated.  Wonder if they will speed up overnight.  Wish I never asked now and got the news tomorrow, feel like the wind has well and truely been knocked out my sails.

x x


----------



## pinkfairy2

Hi everyone,

Kittensdm I hope you don't mind but I have emailed you.  I went for my HSG yesterday and they couldn't get the tube through my cervix.  This is probably caused by treatment I had a year ago for abnormal cells.  I don't know what to think.  I am wondering if this is why we have not been able to conceive.

Has anyone else experienced this?  I feel very confused about it all. They said I will probably have to have an operation to sort it.  I am not sure if that will be all or if it now means we need fertility trreatment.  Before now we were told we were unexplained.  OH's SA was ok, not great but ok.  

Sorry for this selfish post, I am so muddled right now and don't really know what to do.

Thanks.


----------



## kittensdtm

Michelle, sounds like good news  just keep positive and don't try testing yet. Even after the blood test confirmed I was pg, it barely showed up on the test stick the day after! 

Bambinoplease, hope your wee embies do well. Don't worry about it as you'll only get yourself stressed. Ours were not great grades either. 

Pinkfairy I'll pm you back tonight when we get home from hospital. 

I'm 12weeks 3days and have been having a bit of sharp pain last 2 days plus some mild cramping. Wasn't too worried until the spotting today. Now I'm out of my mind with worry and just can't comprehend that it might all go wrong at this stage 
Still waiting to get seen by doc and my plan is to just have bed rest over the weekend. 

Hope everyone else is well. 

Dale x


----------



## Little Wolf

Michelle - glad the bleeding stopped and you're a more positive. I agree with Dale about the testing ... I have never done a home pregnancy test during my IVF travels... Kinda had the " tempt fate" feeling! 

Bambinoplease - I had a very low "harvest" during my last cycle, they only were able to get 7 eggs, only 5 fertilised and 3 survived in the end - 2 went back in and I got my positive with so far (TOUCH WOOD) twins and one frostie. 

Dale - Hope all is doing ok. I've got sharp pain from time to time due to constipation (sorry, TMI), but no spotting so far. Keeping fingers crossed that all's doing ok. I know what you mean about being worried about things going wrong, specially at this stage. 
Keep us updated!!!    

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Kat


----------



## pinkfairy2

I really hope everything is ok kittens, can't imagine how scared you must be feeling just now.  Thinking of you xxx


----------



## eclaire

*Bambino* - I bizarrely thought it would get easier with experience, but unfortunately it doesn't  Great your embies have fertilised and I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed that at least one is doing well and hangs in there    We were told the embryologists only check them once a day, so hopefully there has been plenty time for development since they last looked  Hope ET goes smoothly for you. We only had 4 embryos the cycle DS came out of and they were 8 cell, 5 cell and 2 x 2 cell on day 3.

*Michelle* - fingers crossed it is implantation bleeding, which I am obsessed with being a good sign because I had it with DS but not both times I miscarried. I had a week of brown spotting with him and was really paranoid. Hoping for great news on the 8th    

*Edinburgh1* - we had 7 eggs the cycle DS was conceived, so perhaps it's lucky 7   I always get around that number of eggs but very few embryos, but like you the first two cycles had at least twice as many follicles as eggs. Hope you get really good fertilisation rates   

*Dale* - sorry to hear you are having this stress   You do get a lot of cramping around the 12 week mark due to stretching and the uterus growing, but if you are really worried, particularly over the weekend then contact the early pregnancy support centre at the royal, as they have a 7 day service and should be able to arrange to get you scanned. If you can't find a number for them then try contacting triage. Keeping everything crossed for you that everything is alright   

*Pinkfairy* - really sorry but I have no idea, hopefully someone else can help.

Hope everyone else is doing well 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Edinburgh1

Just got phonecall. 3 out of 7 fertilised. I'm trying to stay positive - stories from Pumpkinpie and Elaine really helping - but to be honest, am feeling quite disappointed having gone from 18 follicles a few days ago, and terrified we won't get to ET on Monday. Argh.   
Having not had a diagnosis of why we can't conceive, I've also now become convinced it must be me, and even though it doesn't make any difference (and my husband would never, ever make me feel remotely bad about it) I'm feeling awful about it - like my body is just crap and not good for anything.
Bambinoplease - thinking of you today. Really hope it goes well.


----------



## bambinoplease

Hello all,

Kittens - hope everything is okay?

Edinburgh1 - stay positive, a number of ladies on this board have fallen pregnant with the same number of fertilised eggs.

Well I now have a 6 and 7 cell, 3 day embie on board, grade 2/3, not the best but you never know, maybe this time we get lucky, going to try and stay as positive as possible.

x x


----------



## Edinburgh1

Thanks Bambinoplease. That's really good news about your transfer. Will keep my fingers crossed for you! I keep reading things that say not to get hung up about the grades, so try and stay positive.    
I'm feeling much better and less upset this afternoon. Before we started all this, both me and my husband had said we weren't going to let it take over our lives and that we'd be happy with just the 2 of us if it doesn't work out, so I'm trying to remind myself of that to keep some perspective! It is really difficult in the middle of it all though. 
Kittensdsm - really hope you are OK. 
   to everyone on here - it is a really great support being able to share this with other people who have been through/are going through same thing.


----------



## michelle1984

bambinoplease great bout your embies hope they are settling in nicely        
now you on the 2ww

edinburgh hope your embies grow well over the weekend        

well im ok no more spotting so hoping thats good     3 days left till test     

michelle xxx


----------



## kittensdtm

Bambino-great that your transfer went ahead. Keep thinking positive thoughts! 

Just to let you all know, we're doing fine 
The bleeding was minimal and old and the dr could see no evidence of it coming from the womb but said it might have been the delicate cervical cells since they get pushed more to the outside. Plus it turned out I had the start of a urine infection, which can apparently cause the uterus to contract and result in cramping! On antibiotics now and feeling better already. We had another scan too just to double check. So relieved after everything we've gone through to get this far!! 

Best wishes to all and especially those on the 2ww. It's a tough time but really hoping it all turns out well for you both. 

Btw, can anyone tell my how to put a ticker on? I have a Lilypie but cannot work out which code type to use or where to paste it so it works! 

Dale x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Just a quick message

Kittens - so glad everything is ok with you, was really worried    We had some bleeding early on and then pinkish discharge at 9 weeks and it was really stressful but glad all is ok. 

Michelle - glad that there has been no more bleeding, not long till OTD now

Bambino - congrats on being PUPO!

Edinburgh - all you need at the end of the day is one, so 3 is good, keep positive   

Pinkfairy - cant offer any advice but hope that you get some answers soon


----------



## michelle1984

hi

hows everyone today? bambinoplease how you coping 

edinburgh how r u?

pumpkinpie how u doing chick? how is your wee girl bump doing bet you getting big now x

well test day tomorrow     not had anymore spotting so far going to go in for 8am in hope that we get results quicker lol

michelle xxxxx


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello,
Well, all 3 embryos made it to day 3! 1 x 7 cell grade 1/2 transferred this morning, 2 x 6 cell grade 2 frozen for another time. Was so relived. I was absolutely bursting for the loo all the way through it though - doc said I had fullest bladder she'd seen for ages!!
Been lounging around watching bad movies this afternoon. Working from home tomorrow then back to usual on Wednesday. Test day Friday 18th.
Michelle - lots and lots of luck for tomorrow.            
Hope everyone else doing OK. X


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Michelle - Good luck for tomorrow, its a good sign there has been no more spotting   Will be thinking of you around 12noon or whenever you make the call.

Edinburgh1 - well done on your embies.  Hope that your 2ww goes quickly


----------



## eclaire

*Michelle - *got absolutely everything crossed for good news for you tomorrow    

*Edinburgh1* - so pleased you are now PUPO and hoping for good news on the 18th    It's all so stressful when you get a disappointing call about numbers of embryos.

*Dale* - totally relieved to see your update  Hope things settle down now and you have a less stressful pregnancy from here on in   

*Kat* - hope you have a happy scan tomorrow 

*Pumpkin* - saw your post on the other thread, sounds like a lovely holiday, hope it continues to be as relaxing 

Hello to everyone else 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## macgirl

Just popped on to see wish Michelle luck for tomorrow -        


Great news Edinburgh - congrats on being PUPO and getting some frosties !


----------



## Little Wolf

Just quickly posting to wish Michelle all the best for tomorrow!

And congrats to Edinburgh1 on being PUPO! 

Kat


----------



## michelle1984

thanks everyone for thinking of me

heres hoping im sharing good news tomorrow         

edinburgh welcome to the 2ww drives u mad lol    


michelle xxx


----------



## kittensdtm

Good luck for tomorrow Michelle. 

Edinburgh1, glad today went well Hope 2ww not too bad. 

Thanks all for the thoughts. I had more spotting and cramping late last night/this morn. Hospital staff don't seem worried and won't see me again so soon but I am anxious as it's a bit brighter red. Am just taking it easy and having bed rest for a few days but it's difficult to not get stressed out over it. Maybe the cramp is normal at 13 wks as uterus moves up? 

Kat and Pumpkin, I attempted to post on other thread but my battery ran out half way through. Will get round to it shortly!


----------



## Edinburgh1

Thanks everyone! I had to look up what PUPO means (!) - whole world of new acronyms to learn - but yes, it is very nice to know we've actually made it to this point, whatever happens next!

*Kittens *- I'm sure if the hospital are not worried it will be fine, though can totally understand how stressful it must be. I would feel exactly the same. I'm sure you're right and that it is just things moving around.

*Bambinoplease *- hope you're doing OK with 2 week wait? I'm actually pretty busy with work next 2 weeks - all desk-based, so shouldn't be a problem - which I think is probably good as it will take my mind off it. And also my sister and mum are coming up on the 18th and we're getting our colours done and going for afternoon tea at Prestonfield House - so whatever the news, will have nice things to look forward to straight after.

    to everyone.


----------



## michelle1984

hiya

well had blood results Ive to go back om Monday for another blood test my level was 15 (not sure what it is called that they look for) they said it could rise by Monday  tho Ive to continue on drugs till then we both pretty upset and not sure wot to make of it  (really hoping for things to be better on Monday    )         better to set our self's that its not worked this time

Michelle xxx


----------



## kittensdtm

Aww Michelle, so sorry it was not a great result today. You are right to be realistic and prepare yourself for worst but try to keep positive too as you just never know what might happen on Monday. I'll be praying for you that next week will bring better news. Sending lots of hugs to you both       xx


----------



## macgirl

Oh Michelle have been checking all day to hear from you!  I really hope they rise by Monday and you get that BFP.  How awful that it is going to drag over the weekend - I am so sorry and will keep rooting for you both over the weekend.


----------



## Edinburgh1

Oh Michelle, I'm really sorry that it wasn't better news, and that you have to wait for so long for a definite response. Really frustrating for you both. I agree with Kitten that probably wise to prepare yourself, but try not to get too down either as I have read elsewhere that HGC levels can change quite a lot early on. Will be thinking of you this week.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Michelle - was so worried when you hadnt posted, thats so hard to not know one way or the other.    that you will get some good news on Monday


----------



## Little Wolf

Michelle - so sorry you didn't get a definite result just yet - but don't be too disheartened just yet. Anything above hCG level 5 is inconclusive, and I *think* some English clinics take 15 as a positive, but EFREC looks for hCG 50 or higher. 

I had a hCG 27 back in 2007 which then went up nicely (but unfortunately I started bleeding around week 5/6). 

There are a couple of English girls who went on to have a full BFP and even go full term with a low result though. 

Keeping fingers crossed, hun!!! 

Kat


----------



## bambinoplease

Michelle - keeping everything crossed for you that your blood levels continue to rise, take care of yourself.

Edinburgh - I am also back at work and really glad of the distraction if I am honest.  I feel quite disappointed about our transfer, the embryo grades were not great so not feeling very hopeful.  As I sit and type I have terrible stomach cramps so feels like I am getting period pains already.  Hope you are coping okay.

Kittens - sounds like you are doing the right thing, just keep yourself rested.

x x x


----------



## eclaire

*Michelle* - sorry to hear your result is inconclusive and has left so much uncertainty  Fingers crossed the next week goes quickly for you and Monday brings good news    

*Dale *- sorry to hear you have had more cramping and spotting, hope it all settles soon and you are able to find something to distract you so you can relax   

*Bambino/Edinburgh1* - hope the 2ww pases quickly for you both and brings good news at the end   

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello,
Hope everyone is doing OK.   I am now 5 days away from test date, on Friday, and am starting to have to restrain myself from doing an over the counter test. I definitely shouldn't right? It's far too early. I know this really, but need someone else to tell me not to to give me more willpower!
Also, and apologies for gross nature of this, but I've been wondering what's happening to the crinone gel. I have been using it for 9 days now, and although I've had a lot of water discharge none of the gel actually seems to be coming out. I read on another board that you might have to 'clean it out' manually if it doesn't come out eventually, and I'm wondering if the watery discharge is because it's slightly irritating me so my body is trying to 'flush it out'. Anyone else heard of this?! Eurgh. Sorry.


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi Edinburgh,

I know exactly how you feel, I was looking back at previous posts to see how I felt at this time last cycle and at this time I knew it was over, been feeling like AF is on its way on and off today but still no sign, although normally arrives in the morning so we will see what tomorrow brings.

I have never heard of cleaning out the gel!!  I am actually not sure what happens to it up there.

x x x x


----------



## Edinburgh1

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Bambino.   I've read lots of posts where people think they've got their period and it turns out they are actually pregnant, so try not to read too much into any bleeding before you get your test. I've managed to restrain myself from testing so far, but don't know if I'll make it to Friday!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone   

Just wanted to wish Michelle all the best for tomorrow  

Edinburgh1 - Hang in there and dont test yet, its still too early.  First time round I didnt test but second time round I tested the day before OTD.  Gel wise it differed for me, sometimes it came out in lumps (sorry if TMI!!) other times nothing came out for a while.  I think everyone is different so dont worry about it.

Bambinoplease - second time round I was sure AF was going to come, just felt that feeling in my stomach as if it was going to start, would continually go back and forward to toilet to check and I kept feeling that way even for weeks after I got my BFP.  

hoping that the 2ww is going ok for you girls, its the worst part of the whole process so hang in there


----------



## Edinburgh1

Thanks Pumpkin. I am going to hold out, at least 'til the morning of the test (I think I'd rather be slightly prepared if it's probably going to be negative, instead of waiting on the phonecall). 
Really hope things OK tomorrow Michelle.


----------



## kittensdtm

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Michelle and really hoping for good news for you. 

Bambinoplease -when is your test date? 

Edinburgh1 - my understanding is that your body is supposed to absorb most of the gel. I've not heard of anyone cleaning it out before and my experience was same as Pumpkin, where some days nothing came out and other days some did. Don't try a home test yet, they are too inaccurate at this stage and mine hardly even showed up the day after hospital test confirmed BFP. 

I've had time resting this week and things are better. Spotting stopped on Tues and praying every day it won't return. I've noticed a huge increase in tiredness this week though and feel constantly out of breath. Wondering if this is normal. I thought tiredness was supposed to be over by this point! 

Pumpkin - hope you're keeping well. 

Macgirl - how are things going? 


Love to all and sorry for anyone I've missed. Xx


----------



## michelle1984

thank you everyone for thinking of me time has went so slow since tues

been having up and down moments    

just not sure but suppose i will find out tomorrow (havent done a hpt tho too scared)

thanks again everyone 

michelle xxx


----------



## Little Wolf

Michelle, 

hope all is going ok tomorrow and your hCG will be nice and high. 

Will keep fingers and toes crossed for you!!! 

And - we're here if you need to talk. 

BIIIIG   

Kat


----------



## michelle1984

thanks kat


----------



## eclaire

*Michelle* - been thinking of you lots, really hope tomorrow brings good news    

*Dale* - also been worrying about you and great to hear things have settled, long may it stay that way     A return of tiredness sounds good! Don't believe everything that is written, while a lot of people start feeling better at the end of trimester, there are plenty who don't until much later, if at all. I had nausea up to the day I delivered!

*Edinburgh1* - step away from the HPTs    Pumpkin is right, it's far too early and I even heard of someone who went on to have twins who tested negative with an HPT on test day. Here's hoping the week flies in for you and there's good news at the end of it    I also had no crinone coming out some day and lumps others.

*Bambino* - unfortunately early pregnancy symptoms do wonders to mimic AF symptoms so it can be really hard to know what is going on. Keeping everything crossed that your hunch is wrong and you have very good news come test day   

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## macgirl

Good luck for today Michelle!!


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi all,

Just to let you know as expected AF arrived today, exactly the same as last cycle.  I am feeling sooooo low, just want to cry but can't because at work.  Think this is game over for us, I was just reading up on AMH levels and really does look like there is limited chance of trying to conceive with an AMH level of 1.2.  Not sure what to do next.

Michelle - hope you get good news today.

x x


----------



## Little Wolf

Bambinoplease, so sorry to hear your news.     Know exactly what you mean, I went through 3 fresh and 2 frozen IVF cycles and didn't really expect to get anywhere with the 4th fresh cycle this time. 

When are you supposed to be in for the blood test? 

Also - not sure what your history is, but we were on the same kind of set up for ages, not much changes in cycles/drugs, so we actually expected a negative this time and planned to go down to London to get immune issues checked as we couldn't think of anything else to do. If you think that would be something to look into (and just to let us know, the consultants at EFREC wouldn't give us any hint what else to try which is not part of the SIGN guidelines) let me know - think some of the girls who now hold a healthy baby in their arms have been down to London. AFAIK it means that you do the testing down there, get some additional drugs but would do the cycle up here. 

Sending you BIG BIG HUGS!   

Kat


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi Kat,

Thanks so much for your response and huge Congratulations to you on your pregnancy and good on you for sticking at it.

I would definitely be interested in looking into clinics in London, just not sure where to start.  Would just love someone to give me some guidance on what to do next.

I go back for my blood test on Wednesday.  I did lose faith in EFREC, after all it was 4 years ago we had our investigation work and at that point nothing was wrong and now we have problems coming at us from every direction.

Where did you go to conceive your twins?

x x x


----------



## Little Wolf

I will check with some of the girls, but a couple of them just gave birth so reply might take a bit. 

As for me - the twins are actually the result of EFREC (nearly an all girls team)!  We had made a lot of changes lifestyle wise though, been regularly to the gym (didn't lose weight but body shape changed quite a bit) and a big of our stress-factors was dropped in October for our November/December run. Not sure if that made a difference. 

Will check what info I got from the girls re immune issue clinic and hopefully can pass on some info. 

Please don't lose faith though - one of my friends who started out with me or even earlier got her baby at attempt 7! 

Hugs, 
Kat


----------



## kittensdtm

Bambinoplease, so sorry to hear your news . I can't imagine how difficult it must be right now. Like Kat said tho, don't give up yet. I'm hoping and praying that you will get some good guidance and know what steps to take next. Thinking of you just now and sending loads of    . 

Love kittens xox


----------



## bambinoplease

Thanks Kat, you have cheered me up already.  Just feel at the moment that maybe we were not meant to be parents after all.  

x


----------



## michelle1984

aww bambino so sorry chick     

well had bloods today its   for us   
feeling ok put but back on list hoping to do fresh cycle round july/august so going to enjoy my hen nite and wedding      
thanks for everyones support

luv michelle xxx


----------



## Edinburgh1

*Bambinoplease *- I'm so sorry. It makes it even more difficult to deal with when you have to be at work and carry on as though nothing is wrong. I don't know from my own experience, but I have read some good things about the GCRM - sound like they might be more willing to discuss different treatment options than ERFEC. Might be worth asking around or giving them a ring to see if they can suggest way forward?

*Michelle1984 *- really sorry things didn't work out today too. Here's hoping next time will be the one.

  

I'm feeling OK about my 2 week wait. I don't feel remotely pregnant, but then I didn't with my one natural BFP either, so I'm trying not to read anything into it either way. And I'm still keeping away from the HPT!


----------



## Little Wolf

*Michelle,* so sorry for the bad news, hun!! You're right to enjoy the hen night and wedding. Will hope the best for your fresh cycle in summer!!

BIG HUGS!!!! 

And give us a shout if you need to vent/cry etc. 

*Edinburgh1 - *Stay away from that HPT! Very expensive thing if you "get into it" (gosh, that sounds like drugs!  ). I've NEVER done an HPT (bit superstitious there?). And to be honest - I never really felt pregnant this time round.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Michelle and bambinoplease - so sorry to hear your news    Thinking of you both


----------



## younglou

*Bambinoplease*

 
Firstly I'm sorry to hear that your latest ICSI was unsuccessful.

I'm not a regular poster on here and don't have any first hand experience of immune treatment however did have concerns that I had problems and may need to go down this route. My sister had immune treatment and got her miracle wee boy on her 7th cycle and after 8 years TTC. She has what is considered a heredity problem hence my concerns.

When I first got referred to Edinburgh after struggling to conceive and mentioned my concerns they weren't really interested as they don't believe it affects fertility (which my sister did warn me about). My sister went to Care Nottingham and London will also do tests but I don't know enough information to guide you down that route. You would be best posting on the immune thread on this board or calling them direct for more information. There are girls from Edinburgh on here who have used London but have only recently had their wee ones.

There are two levels you can get tested for I know that much and if you have a good relationship with your GP they are able and may test you for the level 1 tests although these can come back normal and you will still need what are known as the Chicago level 2 tests.

I was able to get some tests done but not the full level 1 and actually ended up going to the GCRM to fund my first ever ICSI treatment. They were happy to let me use some drugs similar to what my sister used for her treatment and I know of girls who have used them to work with other clinics that do immune treatment.

I hope this helps you in some way and that I haven't scared you off with my longer post than intended.

Good luck


----------



## Little Wolf

Thanks for posting, Younglou. Didn't think I would get someone to do it that quickly.


----------



## eclaire

*Bambino* - so very, very sorry to hear things haven't worked for you this time  I have no idea if this helps but some of the London clinics get patients to sign up (as such) for 3 attempts because it is often thought that it generally takes 3 attempts to get a BFP. I know from experience though how hard it can be to pick yourself back up and keep going, and I went through losing faith with the Royal after my first miscarriage  Really hope you can find a way forward that you are happy with. Just found this thread which could be worth a look too http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253774.0;topicseen

*Michelle* - also really sorry to read that it wasn't to be for you this time  So glad you have your wedding and hen night to look forward to and you can throw yourself into them. I'll be keeping everything crossed that next time things work out   

*Edinburgh1* - implantation should happen between days 8 and 10 after ovulation, so the chances are if you are pregnant it would be too early for symptoms yet as HCG levels would be very low. My pregnancy with DS I only got symptoms from about 6 weeks, and last time round had very few symptoms at all and didn't feel pregnant at the same stage as you. Keeping everything crossed for good news from you at the end of the week   

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## bambinoplease

Youglou, Claire and Littlewolf - thanks so, so much, you are too kind, I will definitley look into these tests a bit further.

I cried and cried and cried last night and woke up today feeling quite a bit better, its amazing what a good night sleep can do. 

Thanks again.

x x x


----------



## eclaire

*Bambino* -  really hope things get easier soon.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Little Wolf

Elaine, Younglou etc... do you know where our other thread has disappeared to? I got an e-mail that this thread had been moved, but didn't receive anything for the other one and can't find it anywhere....


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello,
Just checking in to say hi. Am feeling a bit crampy this morning, like I'm about to get my period, but trying not to read too much into it as know it could either be period or a sign I'm pregnant!      Argh. Why can't the 2 things have different symptoms?! Will let you know how tomorrow goes.
Hope everyone else is OK. xxx


----------



## michelle1984

edinburgh1 good luck for tomorrow    

bambinoplease - how you doing chick?  

michelle x


----------



## KarT

Hello everyone

Would you mind if I joined this thread? I'm on the snowdrops Jan/Feb thread - expecting ec next week and this is my first cycle.
Getting a bit nervous now!! 
I had a question specifically about RIE - ok to join in and post it?!

Thank you! Kxx


----------



## Little Wolf

KarT, 

welcome to our thread, make yourself comfy.   

And post away any questions you have. We'll try to answer them for you or give our experiences. 

Kat


----------



## KarT

Thanks Kat - much appreciated. 

I know it sounds daft but I think I'll feel less nervous about ec if I can picture where you go, what you wear all that kind of stuff (should I be buying some new pjs?!). Now I've typed that it does sound weird! Are you totally out of it or aware of what's going on? How long does it take to come round and how did you feel when you did?

Actually what I'm most worried about is DH. Does he go in with you for ec? Mine is so squeamish and rubbish - I'm starting to think I'll be so worried about him passing out that maybe I should take my mum in instead?! I know DH needs to go and do his thing (! !) but maybe he's better not in the room?

Good luck to you all - just been reading over your posts & you sound like a lovely bunch.
bambino & michelle - so sorry to hear your news & everything crossed for you for next time ?


----------



## Little Wolf

For me the EC was always as follows:

You arrive at the main waiting area at EFREC and one of the nurses will then take you to the "mini ward" (think it has about 6 beds?) in the back (just past the main reception and to the right). There you get a bed allocated and can get changed. I usually had my own sleeping gown (meant I didn't need to wear the open back ones from NHS and PJs would mean you're not allowed to wear the bottoms I think). They also ask you to bring a dressing gown and slippers (I usually wore socks as I have bad circulation in my feet and just wanted to keep warm). 

One of the nurses will come along and check your details (tick list, when you had last time food & a glass of water etc.). You will get to the anaesthesist about his work, and sometimes you'll see the doc doing the EC as well. Main contact though is your "nurse of the day"   . And they are all lovely. 

Your hubby will then be taken away to a room to do his bit (sorry, don't know what the title of the specialist is who will take him away). He won't be there when you are getting the eggs taken out. 

You'll then be taken into a small room where you'll have about 3-4 people floating around... I had 2 anaesthesists and a nurse and later on the embryologis and the Doc was there too.  You will get some sedative, although for me it always felt like I was put under General Anaesthetics!! I don't have ANY recollections of the EC itself whatsoever, but others say they were aware of things going on. 

After the EC I came around quite quickly, usually about 10-15 mins. Your hubby will be there when you come to. I think they keep you in until you had some tea & toast and have been for a wee. I felt a bit uncomfy after the EC, while others feel very sore (have migraines and very severe endometriosis, so think my pain threshold is fairly high). They do give you pain killers while you're there. 

That's as much as I can remember (geesh ... my last EC was only 1/12/10!!!), but the others might be able to give you more info. 

Hope this helps.  

Kat

PS: Your hubby will be allowed in the same room as you when you go back for the ET (embryo transfer) though.


----------



## kittensdtm

Bambino and Michelle, really sorry things didn't work this time for you guys. I'm thinking about you both and hope that the next time is 'your' time. Love and hugs to you both    .

KarT - welcome to the thread. EC can be quite worrying if you've not been through it before but it's not that bad really. I've only had it done once and like Kat,I felt like I was under a general anaesthetic. Didn't remember a thing and I like it that way  . I felt a bit crampy afterwards like just before a period comes on but they give you pain killers if you want them. You may bleed a little for a couple of days but it's normal so don't worry.
It's nice to have your own nightdress etc, they let me wear my dressing gown as I get really cold (it's not a big fluffy one though) and it felt far less clinical. The staff are all really nice and will put you at ease. The whole procedure takes between 20min and half an hour depending on how many eggs you have and how easy they are to access. You'll be back on the ward before you know it. The food is pretty nice too for hospital food  . You'll probably be ready to go home about 1-2 hours after depending on how you take to the sedative. Hope it all goes well, keep us posted! 

Hello to everyone else. Edinburgh1, good luck for test day!

Pumpkin, I've been meaning to reply to your message and will do so tonight after work.

Love Dale xox


----------



## KarT

Kat & Dale - thank you so much! 
That makes me feel so much better - not that I'm a control freak or anything but I really like to know what is going to happen!
Will be off to buy a new nightie at the w/end!
Thank you again - and so great to see pregnancies from RIE, many congrats.


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello KarT, and welcome. I'm just finishing my first IVF cycle (test day tomorrow - argh!) so just been through it all for the first time. Not knowing what to expect definitely the worst thing, I think. I've found people on here really helpful as you can ask anything if you're not sure if something is 'normal' for IVF or not.
The EC was fine for me - I was quite sore moving about for about 24 hours after, but it got better quickly after that. And yes, new nightie definitely a good idea - I only had PJs which meant I had slightly undignified thing of just going in with top half on and blanket over rest of me! 
Good luck with it.


----------



## KarT

Thanks Edinburgh. Good luck for tomorrow - everything crossed for you


----------



## pumpkin-pie

edinburgh1 - thinking of you tomorrow and hoping its good news, i was convinced second time round AF was coming but it didnt.   

KarT - welcome to the group, its a great  place to ask questions that you maybe dont want to ask the staff or questions when you want to know what its like from someone who has been there.  I found it a great place for support through the good times and the bad.  I wore PJS first time round but just before EC had to slip bottoms off and they gave me a blanket, second time round I wore a nightdress.  I didnt remember anything about EC after they gave me sedation, just remember waking up afterwards.  Just had a crampy period like pain afterwards.

Michelle and Bambino - thinking of you both   

hi to everyone else


----------



## Edinburgh1

Well, got my AF in middle of night, so hasn't worked for us this time.   Feeling disappointed, but not too upset as had always thought we might need to have a few shots at it. We've got a couple of frozen ones, so hopefully at least one will survive thaw and we can try again with that. 
Those of you who have had a FET - how does it work? How long do you have to wait to have it? Do you need drugs as well, or do they just go with your natural cycle?
Bambino and Michelle - hope you're both doing OK.


----------



## michelle1984

edinburgh1

im sorry to hear that chick    

I have just done a FET we had 1 embryo frozen so used that first had to wait 3 periods before starting think they like your body to go back to normal .
i done medicated cycle so was injecting buserelin for 4 wks after 2wks started climaval tabs  had a couple of scans to check lining they stoped injections 2 days before ET and started  Cyclogest pessarys and stayed on them and climaval untill test day.

hope this helps xx


----------



## Edinburgh1

Thanks - that does help Michelle.   Think my husband actually feeling more down about this not working than me at the moment. 

I'm thinking about trying to see if I can have some more tests done in between now and the FET, though I'm not sure whether ERI will do them - might try GCRM Edinburgh satellite. Basically, and apologies that this is way TMI, but the last four years since I came off the contraceptive injection, my periods have all been really long, consisting of 5 days really light bleeding (only enough for a liner, sometimes brown, sometimes red), and then 2 or 3 days heavier, more 'normal' period. But when I got my period today, it was really heavy straight away. This is making me wonder if normally I have some sort of hormonal imbalance, that explains my slightly odd periods and why I'm not getting pregnant. 

Anyone else ever heard of this? And anyone know where/whether I would be able to get tests to check for this? I know they have checked my day 21 progesterone, but I think that's about it. I don't think I've been tested for AMH, as that's never been mentioned, and up to my IVF they've never mentioned oestrogen tests either (and my oestrogen levels were initially a bit low during my IVF cycle). I was thinking that it might be helpful to have the same sorts of tests (for oestrogen, LH and scans) as during an IVF cycle, and maybe for FSH and progesterone too, but during a 'normal', unmedicated cycle, to at least rule in or out the possibility that our problem is some kind of hormone imbalance. 

I see that GCRM do something called 'monitored ovulation' - is that what that is? Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Edinburgh1 - so sorry to hear your news   Take care of yourself.  Not sure what to advise about the period thing.  I had painful periods for years, usually have a day or two spotting brown and then bleed fairly heavily for a few days and then lighter towards the end, usually last around 5-6 days.  I only discovered I had endometriosis when we were due to start our first IVF, my initial tests had been fine but then we delayed starting IVF as initally it was male factor infertility and DHs results were improving post kidney transplant.  Anyway by the time they found I had endo my tubes were completley blocked and I had two huge cysts.  My AF following my BFN was really heavy compared to normal but started with the brown spotting just a few days before the OTD.  Hope you get some answers whatever you decide to do and thats good news you have some frosties and dont have to go through the whole thing again.


----------



## Edinburgh1

Thanks Pumpkin. I think I'm just trying to find answers - find being 'unexplained' very frustrating. But as you say, at least we get to try again with frosties. My mum and sister up this weekend, so taking my mind off it with lots of nice meals out etc.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Glad you have something nice planned for the weekend.  The first few weeks after a BFN are the worst, I found I just kept crying when I talked about it.  Hang in there, hope its second time lucky for you


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi all,

Sorry not been on much this week, been pretty down with the 2nd failed cycle, been totally choked with the worst cold ever and on top of that been so, so busy with work.

Anyway think I am starting to see some light at the end of the tunnel, plan is to give my body a nice break, have lots and lots of fun with DH, go for my review at ERI to get their opinion on what they would recommend we do next then make an appointment for our 3rd go at GCRM.  Heard so many recommendations on them lately and also have live proof of a baby girl from GCRM after two failed IVF NHS treatments.  So hoping they can work their magic with us!

Edinburgh1 - sorry your cycle didn't work but great you have some frosties.

Michelle - hope the wedding plans are going well, so exciting!

x x x


----------



## eclaire

*Edinburgh1* - really sorry it didn't work for you this time  Fingers crossed for those frosties though   

*Bambino* - great to hear you sounding more upbeat and that you have a plan  I've also heard good things about GCRM.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## KarT

Hi everyone

edinburgh - so so sorry to hear your news. hope your mum & sister were able to look after you and distract you a bit this weekend. it's great to be forming a plan of action - I always find it's the only way I can get through the difficult stuff  

bambinoplease - isn't it awful when work gets busy when you least feel like it  . really hope the GCRM plan works out for you.

I'm feeling very frustrated as my body seems to be working soooooo sloooooowwwwlly!!!  
Been stimming for nearly 2 weeks now but they saying ec still might not be until next Monday!  
Anyone else have to keep going that long?
The upside is I now have 16 follies   but they are still all round the 10-12mm mark (except one 19mm beauty which she says we're probably going to have to loose  )

A question for you experienced edinburgh ladies...

One of the nurses told us at the outset it was very rare for them to take an embie to blasto. So I've been really surprised at how many girls on the Jan/Feb thread (at other clinics) have got to that stage. Do ERI just not like to take the chance? I think I'd be terrified anyway but it just made me wonder..

Thanks again for everyone's advice re ec - has made me feel much more chilled and I have a new nightie now!


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello,

I had a surprisingly good weekend actually - helped a lot to talk things through with my sister, and then the nice stuff we had planned distracted me from it all. Just trying to forget about it a bit 'til April/May and FET now.

KarT - a nurse at ERI told me that they like to have 5 good quality embryos at day 3 to try taking them to blast. As I understand it, this is because sometimes they lose some between day 3 and 5 just because the embryos don't like being outside the uterus, so they don't want to risk not having any at day 5. So I guess the reason it's not that common is that they don't have that many women having 5 really good ones at day 3, but I'm not sure. I've read other people (not on ERI thread though) saying that you can insist on going to blast, even if you have less than 5 at day 3, but then obviously there's more of a risk of losing all of them when if they'd been put back in the uterus they might have gone on to become healthy babies.  Hope that helps!

Don't worry too much about the length of time you're stimming for - I think everyone is just really different. 

xxx


----------



## KarT

Thanks edinburgh - that makes sense. Sounds like will be a terrifying wait when it finally comes & will be happy just to take their advice. Been in today and looks like EC will be Mon or even Tues.
So glad you had a good weekend and April/May will be here before you know it - great to have FET to look forward to. Hope you're enjoying an glass of vino or two in meantime!

xx


----------



## macgirl

Hi 

Sorry not posted for a while - seem to have been very busy!  Had been popping in to keep up to date but no time to post.......  

Michelle and Bambino and Edinburgh - I am so sorry for you all.   

Bambino - hope the GCRm works out for you.  If we need a third go we are planning either there or Spire at Shawfair.  Am glad that DH agrees with this too.

Michelle - that must have been really tough with the extra waiting.   

KarT - good luck with the egg collection.

Edinburgh - hope the wait goes quickly.  At the rate this year is going already I am sure it will   

I am on day 3 on DR and due for first scan on 10 March.  Can't believe how quickly this cycle has come around despite it feeling like forever 9 months ago.........  Am still trying to lose more weight - was borderline on the BMI limit but they agreed to let me go since it was coming down.  Was 30.6 when they weighed me (but of course I had my AF which caused a 4lb increase) and they were looking for 29.  Doesn't help that their ancient old chart rounds it up to whole numbers so they classed me as 31 rather than 30 or 30.5.  Did really well and have lost 8lbs since beg January but seemed to have stalled last couple of weeks.  Of course not going out for dinner or drinking has helped......   

Is there anyone else on down regs at the mo?  Need a cycle buddy


----------



## KarT

Hi all

macgirl - I'm a bit ahead of you, but just a bit so happy to be a sort-of-cycle-buddy if you like! 
How are you feeling so far?
Well done on the weight loss - DH also commented on their chart being out of date when we had our weights done. He too is dieting (and getting a bit obsessed with running/keeping fit/calories... keep telling him it's like living with a woman! )

Trigger shot last night at 11.30! Was nice to do last injection for a bit (or hopefully ever!). Woke up this morning with v sore (.)(.)!!! Am taking that as a good thing as it's obviously doing something. Am very bloated and bit uncomfortable now. But mainly nervous about tomorrow. Just want to get that bit over and done with! Nurse told me they are very busy tomorrow so bit worried about all teh hanging about there's likely to be (DH gets very nervous on hospitals which is not helpful)

Hope you're all doing ok


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Just popping on to wish KarT best of luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## macgirl

Thanks KarT - good luck for tomorrow!  Hope your DH doesn't get too nervous lol!!


Hi Pumpkin - how are you doing?


----------



## kittensdtm

Quick wee post from me-not had much time to post in a while but been reading all the updates.

Edinburgh1, really sorry things didn't work out this time. It's nice that you had close family to pamper you that weekend and I'm sure time will fly in for the next go. Sending    . 

KarT-thinking of you for tomorrow and hoping all goes well. Just relax and it'll be over before you know it. Maybe get the nursed to give DH some gas and air to calm him down  while he waits.

Love to all xox


----------



## michelle1984

karT good luck for tomorrow you'll be fine xxxx


----------



## KarT

Thank you so much everyone!

Got 11 eggs which I'm delighted with.   Was totally out of it and don't remember anything thank goodness! DH kept reminding me what a lightweight/cheap date I am so was bound to be knocked out and he was right!

Kittens - love the gas & air idea... might have chilled him out a bit too. As I came round I was aware of him literally  in my face checking to see if I was still alive I think!

It's quite mindboggling thinking our little football team should be getting jiggy in the lab right now!!!   

Thanks again for all your lovely wishes xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

KarT = wow thats a fab amount of eggs, good luck for the phonecall tomorrow   Hope you are resting up this evening.

Michelle - How are you?

Macgirl - I am doing great thanks, just wishing I was finishing work soon!  Will be keeping an eye on how you are doing!


----------



## macgirl

Hi KarT - great news on the eggs!  Hope you got good fertilisation news too from your little team lol!!


That is me 8 days down on down regging - just another 8 to go til first scan.  I keep thinking my AF is about to come but no show yet - wish it would hurry up.


Night all ........


----------



## KarT

We have 9 little embies! Over the moon but already nervous again waiting to see what they'll do next. Can call tomorrow morning and find out if et is tomorrow or Sat.

mac girl - af...   the old witch... comes when you don't want here, doesn't when you do!!! Hope you're bearing up. Managing to stay headache free?

xx


----------



## macgirl

Fabby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  9 embies what a result!  I know what you mean about getting nervous though.  On my first cycle I had the EC on Friday and ET on Monday.  I got a call on the Saturday to let me know about the fertilisation but I ended up having a total meltdown on the Sunday afternoon (on the way home from shopping!)  Just because there was no communication and there was a whole drama about how many they were going to let me transfer so I was getting upset just not knowing for the day.


Old witch still not appeared yet.  In a normal cycle it would have been due yesterday/today so it aint late as such - am just being impatient.  Maybe some lunchtime Zumba will spur her on    Not really had an headaches yet but I do drink camomile and mint tea by the gallon so am probably well hydrated.  Had quite bad heartburn / indigestion / bloating yesterday but think that was the cauliflower soup I had for lunch   .  Am sure things will change by the time I get to stimming.........


----------



## KarT

macgirl - I was 2-3 days late when D/Ring. But maybe the zumba will have done the trick! 
re zumba - V negative of me but have been trying to think of coping strategies for if this doesn't work - things I might like to do (other than down several bottles of wine) and zumba was on the list. Have put on nearly half a stone since treatment started from doing no strenuous exercise and eating what I feel like!

Had similar 'day before ET meltdown' here about an hour ago! DH's car playing up and he's had to leave it at the garage. Hate not being able to plan (control freak!) and not knowing about tomorrow. Finally  told him just to take my car to work and am going to get my mum to drive & go in with me for ET if it's tomorrow. Although it's agony waiting can't help feeling it would be great if they reckon they can get some to blasto - then DH can be with me too for ET.

how many hours til 9.30am?!! x


----------



## macgirl

KarT - you have cursed me - the headaches have begun!!  Still no sign of AF other than about a 3lb weight gain - again!! But as I said before this usual for me as it approaches    it had better come off again before EC/ET   

Hope 9.30am this morning came quick enough and that it brought more good news too.  Fingers crossed  DH can be with you for the ET.  He could have some of the gas I had at the ET last time!

Take care x


----------



## KarT

1 top grade embie on board! Delighted  ... but totally gutted than none of his 8 brothers & sisters were good enough to freeze.
Unfortunately I also have mild OHSS so quite uncomfortable. But still glad to be at this point.
Long story - but all the drama meant I sent Dh off to work then called clinic who said to get right in as it sounded like I was OHSS. Mum took me and stayed with me - which was actually really nice. Dh would have been a bit useless anyway to be honest.

Sorry about the headaches!I put on 5lbs during D/R - and I'm now so hideously bloated with OHSS that I wouldn't dare weight myself! Fingers crossed AF on her wicked way to you!

xx


----------



## Little Wolf

KarT - congrats to the top grade embie!!  Now keep your feet up and hopefully you'll survive the 2ww ok.     Do you have to take the injections for OHSS? I remember I had to take them at one cycle to avoid any infections. 

Macgirl - hope stimming will come along quickly!!


----------



## macgirl

Congrats on being PUPO!!  Sorry you got no frosties and about the OHSS but to have a top grade embie on board is very positive!  Hope the discomfort passes soon.  


The headache has gone this afternoon / evening.  I did a brisk 5 mile walk at lunchtime with a colleague and I think the fresh air helped kick it into touch though I was pretty tired afterwards.


Thank goodness tomorrow is Friday!!!


----------



## Edinburgh1

Hello,

Haven't been on the board for a few weeks as been trying to put IVF to the back of my mind for a wee bit while got back to normal. But just wanted to say congratulations on being PUPO to KarT and lots of luck with your test date!           

We have our follow-up appointment on 4th April and I think will be down-regging for FET from my April period. I'm slightly concerned I might get my April period week I'm planning on taking off work and going up to the Highlands though. Does anyone know, if you're down-regging first is it as essential that they see you within a couple of days of your period starting? 

Also, and this is obviously something I need to ask on the 4th, but how come you need to down-reg for FET? I don't really get the reason for down-regging in the first place, and especially not when they're not actually aiming to collect any eggs that cycle. Has anyone had a good explanation of it?

Hope everyone else doing well. xxx


----------



## KarT

Hi all

Unfortunately my little bean hasn't made it  
My OTD was today but I started bleeding heavily yesterday.
Just devastated. It's like proper grief isn't it?It's such a loss.

Feel sick and exhausted and just when I think I've stopped crying I start again.

Anyway, been to clinic - and they've just rang back to confirm bfn and to say that the waiting list for self funding is back up to 6 months - September (starting from August period)
Must admit that was bit of a blow. I thought we'd get 2-3 months off (got to try and live a normal life and get off this horrible rollercoaster for a bit before DH & I both go mad I think!).
Anyone any advice on 1) surviving the wait between treatments and 2) any other centres in Edinburgh? Can't really afford to go full private though I don't think - my family helped out this round and we have our savings for the next. Scary though.

Edinburgh - hope you got your question answered? I've never had FET so sorry I can't help. I think they probably do need to see you in first few days of your period though?

macgirl - how are you getting on? what stage are you at now? 

Thanks to everyone for their help & advice through my first cycle. xx


----------



## macgirl

Hi

KarT - am so so sorry. I do know how you feel as I also started bleeding day before our OTD on the first cycle. Am terrified it happens again on this cycle. It is a loss that not many people other than people with fertility problems will understand. You may find this helpful http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232737.0;topicseen
Then of course you get the news that you have to wait 6 months again which doesn't help. The only advice I can give on coping with the wait in between cycles is to find another project to distract you - like a holiday you can plan or a DIY project but it is not always easy to do this when you are saving for a cycle. I want to plan a holiday at the moment but we are saving in case we need a third cycle so can't commit the money. After waiting 14 months between cycles I can say that the thought of the wait is worse than the reality but I know I didn't like to hear that from others at the time.

In the meantime I think you just need to have a jolly good cry. Maybe also think about the counselling if you are not doing already. I took it up last year in the Autumn as need a bit help coping with the wait between cycles and the news that some friends were pregnant - might have handled the wait better otherwise  .

There are 2 private options in Edinburgh - IVF Scotland (Spire Hospital at Shawfair Park which £5,800 for ICSI - they have a fixed price scheme that includes stuff like embryo freezing) or GCRM which has a satellite office in Edinburgh so you only need to go to Glasgow for the EC and ET. GCRM is around £4,500-£5,000 for ICSI depending on drugs required. Both centres should be able to use your results from ERI to avoid further costs. If we need a 3rd cycle we are going to go to one of these clinics as we are a bit peeved with ERI / NHS Lothian changing their rules and dropping from 3 to 2 goes.

http://www.gcrm.co.uk/Costs.htm

http://www.spirehealthcare.com/IVFScotland/

I see Spire do free mini consulations with a nurse which might be worth checking out

http://www.spirehealthcare.com/Templates/Pages/hospital_lower.aspx?id=55143

Edinburgh - am sorry I have never done an FET so can't help but think it is because they still need to have lining at a certain thickness before the ET.

As for me - I had my first down regging scan last Thursday and was disappointed that my lining was still too thick to start stimming. This happened on my first cycle but they were hoping that starting my DR on CD21 rather than CD2 as did last time would help as would have had AF in 2 weeks dr-ing. But is hasn't. So they have doubled my drugs again to morning and night. I must say I was feeling quite good on Thursday before they upped the drugs - it was the first day in a week I had felt okay. My AF was horrid and I felt queasy from it and just had permanent headache I assume from the drugs. The double dose is making me very tired and I had to go to bed a couple of times over the weekend for a rest. I am back on Wednesday morning but I have a feeling I still won't be ready and this will go on forever like the first time  I said I wasn't going to moan but I forgot how crap and emotional this would make me feel. Some sunshine would help 

/links


----------



## pumpkin-pie

KarT - I am so sorry to hear your news, I can relate to how devastating it is.  First cycle round I started with some spotting before OTD but was holding out hope but it was not to be.  You need to grieve because it is a loss, so take time to do that.  As for dealing with the waiting its hard but through this IVF you do get incredibly strong and you will manage.  I know I found the waiting hard and then at my review appointment discovered I had another cyst which meant more abdo surgery and longer waiting but it was worth it in the end.  So hang in there and remember just cos it didnt work first time does not mean it wont work second time round.  You wont feel like being positive at the moment but remind yourself of that.  There was a girl who got her BFP second time round a little while before me and I just kept thinking if it worked for her it could work for me and that helped.  

Macgirl - They had to up my down regging drugs on the second cycle too which delayed everything but was worth it in the end, hopefully it wont be long till you can start stimming.  Lets hope for some sunshine to get you through   

Edinburgh - hope your followup appt goes well, my advice is to go in with lots of questions as when we went the dr didnt say much and it was up to us to ask all the whys and what next questions!


----------



## macgirl

Pumpkin - knowing if worked for you and ReikiJan on your second goes is giving me lots of hope!!


----------



## KarT

macgirl & pumpkin pie - thank you so much for your lovely wise and wonderful words  

macgirl - that link sums it up perfectly, thank you for including it. I'm so lucky that my Mum totally understands. She said yesterday she felt like it was a little death in the family. It was so good to have the strength of my grief recognised. She was with me for ET as DH had to work and I think the fact we saw embryo together means she really understands.
Thank you for other clinic links too - so thoughtful of you. I have sent an email to GCRM. If we could go in July there and get it around 4.5K I think I'd consider that.
I turned radio on other day & 1st thing I heard was advert for open day at Shawfair. I just felt almost 2K more was pushing it but of course now I'm thinking.....
Having said that, following your advice, DH and I were online last night looking at holidays to cheer ourselves up. Going up north this w/end and looking at a cheap & cheerful week in sun in June.
Have also booked appointment with counsellor.

I'm sorry your D/R is dragging on. Mine did too - I went for 3 and a half weeks but did get there in the end. So you're nearly there.  

pumpkin pie - I think you are macgirls & I's mascot - 2nd time lucky girls!!!

thank you again xx


----------



## macgirl

Hi again

Glad to be of help!!  It is nice that your Mum really understands as well.  Hope you have a nice weekend and find a good cheap week in the sun for June!

I didn't know about the open day at Shawfair - I would like to go and see the facilities as went to their open day ages ago before the hospital had opened so it was in George Street.  Their facilities did look impressive on the slides!!  Though am worried it seems a bit negative to go in the middle of a cycle    Will see what hubby thinks...........  he is already taking me out for my birthday present and to Wagamama's for lunch on Saturday.  Suppose we could go for a look around anytime.

AFM  - Still not ready for stimming!!!  My lining was 8.8 last week and is only down to 7.5 this morning so still a bit to go to get down to 3 or 4mm.  Think last time took nearly 5 weeks but if still not ready before my period comes again I think they may stop and restart me.  Quite frustrating - am a bit fed up and emotional this morning.  The consultant today said I could go back to single daily injection to minimuse the side effects she said it wouldn't really make much difference but think I will prefer to carry on as is and just suffer  just to be on the safe side.  It isn't so bad just getting me down a bit!  Would hate to change to single and then have to stop and restart.  So will just carry on whinging if that is okay   

Had to wait ages this morning for my scan - they told us to come at 8.20 but was not taken until nearly 9am. Feels like they have much less staff on than last cycle.

I have a counselling appointment tomorrow which is probably a good thing!


----------



## Minako

Hi there,

I've been quiet for a while, like

Macgirl, how awfully frustrating. It's ok to look at the options, it can't do any harm. I know what you mean about ERI- everyone has been very nice but they seem very stretched,though I only have my recent experience to go by, and I seem to see different people every time. One time felt I had been waiting ages and noticed that I had been ticked of the waiting list in reception and was told that the confusion had arisen because someone has the same (first) name as me! 

I started the short cycle treatment beginning of last week and I am going for EC tomorrow. I have been feeling bloated and have a sore tum. Very nervous and excited about EC. A friend described it all as a bit surreal and it does feel a bit like that.

I bought a new dressing gown for my visit cos the one I am wearing is very, very lived in and did not have time for washing and drying prior to visit.


----------



## macgirl

Hi Minako

Thanks for the reply - I hope your EC went well and that you are resting up in prep for ET.  I must get a nightie for next time as the t-shirt / jammie bottoms combo didn't work so well last time!   

As far as ERI being stretched I was often seen by different consultants for scans on my first cycle in Nov 2009 (and never by my actual designated consultant) but there seemed to be lots around.  I asked my counsellor yesterday if there had been cuts made and she said not actual cuts but some staff had left and did not seem to have been replaced.  So my suspicions about less staff were right I guess.

I still haven't decided about Spire tomorrow although I never actually registered to attend.  DH is happy to go but for some reason am feeling superstitious about it   

Have a nice weekend everyone - hope the sunshine lasts!


----------



## KarT

Hello

macgirl - hope things progressing well for you. looks like sunshine staying for us! I'm sure going to see Spire won't do any harm.

minako - how did EC go? Hope you have lots of lovely embies to choose from!

I have nothing to compare it to as this was my first cycle but a couple of the staff complained to me about how busy and stretched they were. One day I waited nearly 50 minutes for a morning scan and there were hardly any seats left in the waiting room! Another day there were no rooms free for my blood tests etc and I had to go into the EC ward. One of the nurses told me they work a bit like an airline and overbook assuming some people will cancel/get pg themselves. But over Jan/Feb no one cancellled! So they were very stretched. When I was told the waiting list had grown to September another nurse told me they were an embryologist short however they are recruiting someone now but until he/she starts they have to take less patients.

I need some people to cancel over summer so I don't have to wait until September!! Still not sure I can face that...

Anyway heading up north this morning so DH & I can have a break and some time together - no IVF or baby chat at all. Fingers crossed for sunshine xx


----------



## Minako

Hi there,

MacGirl, I hope you enjoyed the weekend.

KarT, I hope there are ladies who are pleasantly surprised to find they don't need treatment at RIE after all.

EC was very successful. I remember thinking "they had better hurry up, I am starting to wake up", but it had already happened  

12 eggs were collected, 8 fertilised, 2 made it to transfer. RIE staff were great and it went smoothly. It would have been good if enough had made it to become frosties, but I appreciate we are lucky anyway. Now there is the wait  

I wasn't sure what day transfer would take place. So I asked my mum if she could be there if DH found it difficult. I then realised that DH would probably prefer to be there when I "got pregnant", and it would be a bit weird to say my mum was there when I got knocked up  ::

I never drank coffee, and I gave up alcohol many months ago, I am now suffering from lack of tea which is my main vice.... feeling very sleepy.


----------



## macgirl

Happy Thursday everyone!!

Having some sunshine makes a difference to my mood.

KarT - I hope you and DH had a good weekend.  I also hope that there are ladies who are pleasantly surprised to find they don't need treatment at RIE after all - including you!!  (If that is poss sorry don't know your background other than your signature)

Minako - hope the 2ww is going okay so far.  Nice that you got 2 transferred also.  Had a funny thought - if you count getting knocked up as when fertilisation happens then none of us are there then but I know what you mean it is quite an emotional time and nicer to do together with partner.  When is your OTD?  31st?

AFM - can you believe I am STILL NOT READY for stimming again this week!!  However lining was down to 4.9mm so nearly there.  They did blood tests just in case but level was 165 and they need it to be 150.  Am okay about it - would prefer everything to be right as much as I want to get a move on!!  Good friends of ours begin stimming today (also at RIE) so maybe for the best not be quite so close together.  Only other potential problem is that AF is due next week but hopefully will not come before i can start stimming!

We didn't go to Spire open day.  Website says that you can have a free mini consultation with a nurse anytime so if need be we can do that later.  Was quite tired on Saturday morning anyway because came down with an appalling cold at the weekend which has only really gone today.  Had it on my birthday on Monday  - poor me lol!  I did say to DH that I didn't really think I deserved to so ill on top of the effects of DR and he agreed and has kindly taken the cold off my hands now!!  Don't think that was his intention though!!!  Had dog of a headache yesterday - not so bad today.  Not sure whether it is from the cold or DR side effects or bit of both but wish it would disappear.  

Looking forward to the weekend as DH let me buy a fabby new TV for my birthday (did I mention I was ill on my birthday lol!?) and it arrives on Saturday


----------



## Minako

Hi there,

MacGirl, I hope you are headache free now. You are right it will be the 31st I get tested. I had the day in my head but not the date   The wait is pretty awful, as it must be for most IVF folks. I understand now why there are whole blogs just devoted to the 2ww. If it's the case that we phone up the hospital for the results I may ask DH to do it for me and hide for the rest of the day if it's a BFN.

DH and I have been distracting ourselves with films and tv series. I went to the cake event on Saturday and bought loads - my favourite was something called a nutella cake.

BTW, we choose on the day to have 2 embies transferred cos there was not enough to make frosties and it made sense to give both promising embies a chance. It was going to be a matter of the circumstances with us.

Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## macgirl

Hi Minkao

Eeek that is Thursday - You must being going around the bend now    Hope the nutella cake is helping - it sounds lurvely!!!  Wish you could PM me some!! I do rather like nutella.  I used to go to a slimming world class and the leader gave us a recipe for SW 'ferrero rochers' which involved crushing 1 or 2 sesame ryvitas, mixing in a little melted nutella, rolling into small bowls and setting in the refridgerator.  I got to the mixing part then ate the lot   .  Didn't try making them again!!

They keep saying to us that we will only be able to transfer 1 embie and we keep saying back - "we'll see on the day" because if we are in same boat again of having none suitable for freezing then I would prob want more than one back.  They let us do this the last time - one good and one not so good.

Headaches are gone pretty much - just hot flushes    but I can live with these I suppose.  I just seem to overheat anytime I get remotely hot. 

BTW - did you see 'Bang Goes the Theory' on BBC1 on Friday - they had a feature on IVF and ICSI.  It was pretty good and a chance to see the embryologist doing their bit behind the scenes.  Recommend catching it on iPlayer if you didn't see it.  They also mentioned about some current research  that has been able to identify much earlier than current which are likely to be the best embies to transfer.  They say that 2 day transfers are best but that often that makes it harder to know what embies are likely to progress (cleave and all that) .  Am sure they said some software had been developed that could predict how the embies would evolve and that it would be going into use shortly.

It was a funny old tv week last week - lots of mention of IVF and infertility as opposed to babies, babies, babies.  I also watched the film 'Julie and Julia' which had some subtle references to infertility which I don't think everyone would have noticed as it was quite sensitively done.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Minako - just wanted to wish you all the best for the test day.  The 2ww is the worst bit of the whole process, theres nothing you can do but wait.  I hated it, but if you can get through it you can get through anything.  You usually go in for bloods in the morning then have to phone about lunchtime.  Its horrible phoning it usually takes you ages to get through to them as everyone is phoning at the same time, so you are a nervous wreck by the time you get them.  On the first cycle we held out till test day but on the second cycle we tested the day before as I couldnt go through the whole stress of going in and not knowing whether it had worked or not.  The nutella cake sounds lovely!!  

Macgirl - Are you back again soon for another scan?  Yes I saw the bang goes the theory programme, really interesting seeing the embryologist at work and good that they are doing research on improving the ability to tell which embryos will be successful.  I heard someone say there is an ivf story on eastenders too, I dont watch it so dont know quite what its about but probably not likely to be very realistic!


----------



## sunshine34

Good Morning Ladies  

I am completely new to this site. Husband and I have been ttc for 2 years now( Problems with poor sperm motility) We have our first NHS appointment at Royal Infirmary Edinburgh this week. We have heard from various sources that the waiting time for IVF is quite lengthy but they also offer private on NHS? Can anyone confirm and does anyone know rough costs?

We also had an appointment at Shawfair park a few weeks ago when they were doing free mini consultation and tour with an IVF nurse. Set out and facilities are fantastic and virtually no waiting list but obviously comes at a price. I think prices have just gone up too? 

Can anyone shed any light on what to expect at first appointment at Royal? Anything be much appreciated.

Good luck to all


----------



## macgirl

Hi Sunshine


Just a quick response - we self funded at ERI in November 2009 and it was about £4150 - that was for ICSI which is prob what you will need if motility issues.  


You are right about Spire putting up prices - it was £5800 a few weeks ago for ICSI - it is now £5950.


The other option to consider is GCRM who have a satellite office in Edinburgh so only need to go to Glasgow for the egg collection and embryo transfer.


Waiting time are coming down at ERI - it was about 3 years but is now down to around and half years.  I waited 2 (our current and second attempt is NHS but our firt was self funded).  However I also have a friend who has just started her cycle and she only waited 1.5 years.  If you are eligible for NHS funding it is well worth considering waiting and saving your money in case you want to try again after your 2 NHS attempts.


Will be back on tomorrow - hopefully to say that will be starting stimms!


And I'll try to give a fuller reply on what to expect.


----------



## macgirl

Hallelujuah, hallelujuah!   

I am finally ready to start stimming tomorrow!!  I was starting to go    after 5 weeks of down regging.  Here's hoping the hot flushes fade away.  Oops here comes one now .........  

If things follow same pattern I think my EC will be around 22 April.

Sunshine - I think the self funding at ERI (Which is what it is called if you are paying) has a wait time of around 7 months.  Is your appointment for the actual IVF clinic or the first at the hospital since your GP referred you?  We had an appointment at the unit, had some tests - including ultrasound and HSG) and then went back for results was told we needed ICSI so then was referred to the IVF clinic (same consultant   ) .  It took months to get through that stage before we even got placed on the waiting list.

I you have been through the part above your first appointment will be about explaining the process, getting consent forms, booking you in for treatment and telling you when to contact to start treatment.  For example if you are booked in for November then you call with your October period and get booked in for the dummy embryo transfer.

Hope this helps - if you have anymore questions just ask!


----------



## KarT

Well done mac girl - you got there in the end!!  

Hello sunshine - we've just completed our first self funded cycle at RIE ( sadly not worked). We were referred around Sept/Oct last year and started in January. macgirl has given you all the up to date costs.
We were told we would have to wait another 6 months from now for a 2nd self funded cycle at RIE as they are short staffed just now. We've decided to go to Spire for our 2nd go. Will use up all our savings but just decided to go for it and our fam have said they will help out if we need to go back to RIE for 3rd go.
The very unfair thing is that no matter where you go, if you fund a cycle it will be deducted from the 2 NHS cycles you are entitled to. I found that a bit of a blow. So even though we are going to be eating beans on toast to fund a cycle at Spire it means we won't get an NHS cycle after it if it doesn't work.
Good luck - let us know how you go and what you decide to do.

xx


----------



## sunshine34

Hi Girls

Thank you so much for the advice and info. Much appreciated. Well we have had our app with a lovely doctor, Dr Tay. Been told we will probably need ICSI. I am now waiting to have an HSG and an ultrasound, DH to have a few blood tests etc aswell. Due back to see Dr for results and follow up in July. Thinking we will have the tests done, wait for the results and save like mad and maybe try Spire for 1st attempt? Dr told us waiting time on NHS is now 2 years and possibly 6months if self funding? If we go to Spire does anyone know if it deducts from our NHS  attempts?

Macgirl..Sounds like you are getting there! How are you feeling?

Kar T..Have you started 2nd attempt at Spire yet?

Wishing you both lots of luck.

Xx


----------



## blueBell2010

Hi Sunshine,

I'm at Spire and unfortunatley it does affect your NHS go's, it's so unfair isn't it.

Good luck with your future treatment!

BB xx


----------



## sunshine34

Hi BB

Thanks for the info. It does seem really unfair?? Did you go private straight away? How are you finding it all? Wishing you lots of luck.

Xx


----------



## sunshine34

PS BB, Do you know how it gets deducted from your NHS attempts..I mean how do they know? Xx Will keep fingers x for you


----------



## blueBell2010

Hi Sunshine, my consultant at Spire told us right at the outset that any cycles would be deducted from NHS go's so I just accepted it.  I'm sure they would have some way of finding out, I'm sure nothing gets past them, maybe through the HFEA.

I have no complaints at all with them, but this is my first cycle and first clinic so I have nothing to compare them to, if you have any specific questions feel free to pm me and I can answer them if I can  

Best of luck to you too.


----------



## kittensdtm

Sunshine, I'd recommend that you wait for NHS if you feel you have the time to wait depending on age etc. It seems like such a huge wait but believe me it's not as bad as you think it is right now. And 2 years is a fab waiting time. I think they give you worst case so it should hopefully not be as long as that. We were told 3.5 years and we got a call shortly after 2 years to say we'd start proper treatment 4 months down the line! I'm really glad we waited as it's so financially crippling to go private without any guarantees of it working and it is very unfair to have your NHS entitlement reduced. 
I found a project to keep me busy during the waiting time and if you can manage the same, it'll give you plenty time to save too in case you need more than 2 cycles.

Best of luck to all you ladies going through treatment right now (or waiting out the list time). 

xox


----------



## macgirl

Evening everyone!


Sunshine - Glad your appointment went okay.  Dr Tay is lovely - we had him for our first cycle.  He actually lives around the corner from us and we used to see him in our local supermarket on Sunday mornings a lot.  We told him this at our follow up appointment and he told us he goes to the hospital early on Sundays to check on the embyros and then pops in to the supermarket on the way home.  I felt very reassured by this    We did also ask him how they would know if we went somewhere else private and he said they would rely on us to tell them ...... but don't worry we didn't go off and have a sneaky cycle elsewhere.  And now that there is only 2 goes on Lothian NHS there is no opportunity to do so!!


Bluebell - I see your OTD is tomorrow - lots of luck  Are you going in for a blood test?  It is nice to have some input from someone at Spire - I would like to go there if we need another go now or in the future so would be interested to know how you rate them.  I know they are too new for success rates based on live births but what I did see on success rates so far looked impressive.


KarT - thanks for the babydust!  Do you still have a long wait for your NHS turn - it may be worth checking as it is dropping fairly quickly from what I can see.  My friend was about to pay for self funding then discovered her NHS turn was 3 weeks away.  So I strongly suggest, if you haven't already done so to call up and check where you are on the list.  One of the reasons that the self funding wait is 6 months is that they keep spaces for NHS funded patients who might need 2nd attempts.  I called a couple of times over the last year to ask adn they were very helpful - it helped us decide to cancel our planned 2nd self funded cycle in June last year as we discovered (partly from a post on this forum) that the waiting list has dropped from 3 to 2 years.  If we had paid last year we would have been paying to speed up treatment by 7 months not the 18 months we originally envisaged.  We also didn't know at the time that the number of attempts would be reduced to 2 - we thought if we had self funded a 2nd go we would still have a 3rd go on the NHS but would have been caught out by the changes in July last year.


Whilst I have been typing this post I see Kittens (Hi   has posted - I agree it seems horrendous to wait but in retrospect we survived ( and even used the money to go on a nice holiday last year!). Don't get me wrong there have been tears but I also found little projects to keep me going like holiday planning.  I got a gorgeous cat and she gives me lots of joy!!  In December 09 a few of us from this forum had a meet up in town for coffee and it was really good support - maybe something we should think about doing again soon??


----------



## sunshine34

macgirl said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> Sunshine - Glad your appointment went okay. Dr Tay is lovely - we had him for our first cycle. He actually lives around the corner from us and we used to see him in our local supermarket on Sunday mornings a lot. We told him this at our follow up appointment and he told us he goes to the hospital early on Sundays to check on the embyros and then pops in to the supermarket on the way home. I felt very reassured by this  We did also ask him how they would know if we went somewhere else private and he said they would rely on us to tell them ...... but don't worry we didn't go off and have a sneaky cycle elsewhere. And now that there is only 2 goes on Lothian NHS there is no opportunity to do so!!
> 
> Bluebell - I see your OTD is tomorrow - lots of luck  Are you going in for a blood test? It is nice to have some input from someone at Spire - I would like to go there if we need another go now or in the future so would be interested to know how you rate them. I know they are too new for success rates based on live births but what I did see on success rates so far looked impressive.
> 
> KarT - thanks for the babydust! Do you still have a long wait for your NHS turn - it may be worth checking as it is dropping fairly quickly from what I can see. My friend was about to pay for self funding then discovered her NHS turn was 3 weeks away. So I strongly suggest, if you haven't already done so to call up and check where you are on the list. One of the reasons that the self funding wait is 6 months is that they keep spaces for NHS funded patients who might need 2nd attempts. I called a couple of times over the last year to ask adn they were very helpful - it helped us decide to cancel our planned 2nd self funded cycle in June last year as we discovered (partly from a post on this forum) that the waiting list has dropped from 3 to 2 years. If we had paid last year we would have been paying to speed up treatment by 7 months not the 18 months we originally envisaged. We also didn't know at the time that the number of attempts would be reduced to 2 - we thought if we had self funded a 2nd go we would still have a 3rd go on the NHS but would have been caught out by the changes in July last year.
> 
> Whilst I have been typing this post I see Kittens (Hi  has posted - I agree it seems horrendous to wait but in retrospect we survived ( and even used the money to go on a nice holiday last year!). Don't get me wrong there have been tears but I also found little projects to keep me going like holiday planning. I got a gorgeous cat and she gives me lots of joy!! In December 09 a few of us from this forum had a meet up in town for coffee and it was really good support - maybe something we should think about doing again soon??
> 
> Isnt it great to have this support from like minded ladies that truly understand what each person is going through?X


----------



## macgirl

sunshine34 said:


> Isnt it great to have this support from like minded ladies that truly understand what each person is going through?X


It certainly is!!


----------



## Minako

Hi Guys and welcome Sunshine,

Unfortunately, I got a BFN on Thursday. I had felt like AF was on the way and so it wasn't unexpected but it still hurt a bit to have it confirmed.

Macgirl, you must be relieved things are moving along. And coffee with folks sounds like a good idea.


----------



## KarT

So sorry minako    How are you doing? I know I'm still a bit fragile and I'm 3 weeks post bfn. Take it easy on yourself - best advice I had is that you need time to grieve & let all the sadness out or it might creep up on you at a later date.

Yep, I'm up for a coffee (or glass of wine if it before next tx!!) with a group too!

xx


----------



## macgirl

Hi

Minako - am so sorry. Expected or not - it is horrible and so upsetting.  KarT's advice is good - it will hurt for a while.  Take care   

KarT - Hope you are well?  Have you progressed anything with Spire yet?  Did you go to the open day?  We never made it in the end.

Me - well we were back this morning for first scan after starting stimms and am feeling quite positive.  We have six decent sized follies (one measuring 10.2mm and the rest around the 6-7 mark) and a few smaller ones that may catch up.  At this stage in my first cycle we only had 3 so am happy - also lining is at 8.1mm which is spot on where is needs to be and they said it can only get better in that regard.  Got bloods taken and have to phone back after 1pm to see if I have to go back on Friday or Monday for next scan.

I have booked an appointment with an acupuncturist on Saturday.  I did acupuncture the last time but started much earlier - however I only felt it really made a difference at the stimming stage the last time so have held off until now.  Am going to a different place than last time as wanted a change.  Spoke to the woman on the phone last night and she sounded lovely and was very interested in how I was getting on so far.  She said she will get me lots of appointments booked in for the next couple of weeks and we can just cancel what I don't need.  She is a Zita West approved acupuncturist and seems to know the need to be really flexible for us IVF ladies!

As regards a meet up?  When and where would be best for everyone? For me probably around late morning / midday on a Saturday or after work one evening.  Last time we met in town (at Princes Street Starbucks) but depending on where everyone coming from maybe something more local or with a wine list   .


----------



## sunshine34

Hi Girls

Minako..So sorry to hear your news. Will be thinking of you and sending lots of hugs.

Macgirl..Hope everything is going well. Are you ok with all the drugs? Fri or Mon isnt too long a wait for your scan. Is it too see how ur follicles are doing before egg collection? Will be thinking of you too and hoping that things are moving along nicely in the right direction. I was getting acupuncture with Ming Chen in Leith and I would highly recommend her. She is lovely.

KarT..How are things with you?

I know I am a newbie but once we have a better idea of where we are after these tests results in July I could maybe gate crash one of your coffee/wine catch ups?

Xx


----------



## bambinoplease

Hi ladies,

Minako, sorry to hear you BFN, KarT's advice is good to take the time to grieve and look after yourself.

Its been nearly 6 weeks since my 2nd IVF failure, had been feeling okay, had booked an appointment with GCRM for May and then at the weekend I spent time with my friend and her new 4 week old baby and my head is now all the way back to square one.  I enjoyed holding her, feeding her and just staring at her and felt like crying when I left her.  It has just reminded me of how much I want to be a mum and the chances of being one are getting slimmer and slimmer.  Anyway need to give myself a good shake and try and clear my head and think positive again.

As an aside, although I plan no further treatment are ERI, I would love to meet up?

x


----------



## KarT

Like bambino I not an ERI girl right at mo but still be nice to have an Edinburgh meeting right? I also know a couple of other Edinburgh girls on different threads on here who I think might like a meet up and have a blether with all us girls going through this together. All those new mums get to have lots of big coffee and support mornings - so us mums in training should get them too!

Any of those times suit macgirl. 14th May is a good Saturday. I'm having to work away a bit over next couple of months (boooo!) but still some days I can do after work if that better for everyone else.
Once decided a time we could decide where - more of a Saturday place or more of an after work place if that makes sense?!

Big   to all xx


----------



## Minako

Hi there

Thank you for the kind thoughts everyone. 

Bambino, I know what you mean. My neighbour is pregnant again, also was introduced to someone pregnant with twins. It is good news, really, and from my point of view they are both "older" mums, so I can remind myself it will happen for me (that's my coping logic).

MacGirl, glad you are sprouting lots of follies, fingers crossed for lots of good eggs. Your suggestion for early evening, or Saturday morning would suit me.

Minako


----------



## macgirl

Hi everyone

Minako - it WILL happen for you.  Maybe woman pregnant with twins had IVF  You should have asked if they were identical or not!!

Bambino - it is not easy is it?  Try to be positive and imagine yourself being a Mum - there is a lot around about the power of visualisation (gosh I sound like a hippie!)

KarT - boo to working away lots!! 

Sunshine - you will be welcome even before your July results if you would fine it helpful!


Well since Thursday last week I have felt like my ovaries were stretching in size.  Have been feeling quite tender which took as a good sign as didn't feel like this the last time.

I was back this morning for first scan since last Tuesday and basically it is going really well.  I am actually ready and they said EC likely to be Wednesday but would confirm this afternoon after blood tests.  However after bloods came back the consultant has looked at my notes from last time and as I am about the same as I was 2 days before last EC and they only got 6 eggs out of 14 follies so they are hoping leaving me a couple day longer will mean more / better eggs. So EC now likely to be Friday as I thought all along.

I have about 15 follies half of which are reasonably good size but they want to leave me til Friday to give some of the mid range follies a chance to grow a bit more.  Am happy enough with this as it feels like they are tailoring their approach to me!  Overall I feel like this cycle is going better so am quite upbeat.

So am back for scan on Wednesday just to be sure (and also back tomorrow for more Menopur as don't have any for tomorrow!)

I also had my first acupuncture appointment on Saturday (not first time have had acu but first this cycle and with different person).  Well she was lovely and compared to last time it was so relaxing - lovely room, candles, music and also included some massage to relax me.  She was just a complete pleasure and really knows her stuff.  She is Zita West trained.  Am going back Thursday adn Saturday and really loking forward to it!

Assuming the EC is on Friday and ET will be Monday or later we are going out for a nice dinner and glass of wine on Saturday!!  

Glad to see everyone up for a meet up -  Saturday 14th is fine for me!  Will I still be welcome if I get a BFP before then !!   ps would really happy to meet non ERI peeps to get the low down on other clinics!  Could also do 7th or an evening sooner but maybe not for next 2 weeks


----------



## macgirl

It's all systems go for our EC on Friday!!!!!!! Hurrah!!  

Was back for final scan this morning and my follies have grown a bit more as they wished.  They said they just wanted to hold me for a couple of extra days to get the eggs nice and mature for ICSI.  Now have about 6 over 20mm and lots more between 14 and 19mm.  Got one vial of menopur this morning - presumably to give a final boost to the smaller stragglers and I take my trigger shot at 11pm tonight - late night for me as we have been going to bed very early for last few months - like 8.30-9.30pm!!!!!  Will stay up and watch Grey's Anatomy or Desperate Housewives instead of sky+ing it!



Have also set a very loud alarm on my phone just in case.........


----------



## sunshine34

Great news Macgirl! You must be getting excited and geared up for Fri?

Set 2 alarms incase you snooze on the sofa and miss the 11pm shot!

Keep us all posted and best of luck Xx


----------



## macgirl

Am v excited!!  Packed my dressing gown and nightie already   

Just 3 hours . . . . . . til last injection -  just counted and it will be my 86th injection this cycle  

What I haven't mentioned is that by complete fluke we are going in for EC same day, but 30 mins apart from our good friends!!!  We started down regging and stimming at completely different times but have ended up at the same day for EC (Friday).  Just as well we both knew we were having treatment in advance or it would have been rather a shock when we both arrived on Friday!!  All through we have been at ERI on different days for scans until this week when we were both in Monday and today.


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls
Not posted here for ages, but just popped on to wish Macgirl lots of luck for EC on Friday      .  Will be keeping everything crossed for you hun    .  So glad you've got a friend to keep you company through EC!    I know how long you've waited for this cycle and how hard its been, but keep positive and try not to stress too much.  Hope accupunture and sitting on the sofa with your cat makes the difference this time.     

Big hugs to everyone else   
Dx


----------



## KarT

Sending you big happy ec day vibes macgirl!!


----------



## macgirl

PEANUTS!!!!!!!!!!!  How are you??  You have a baby boy - how wonderful!!!  Thank you so much for popping on to post it means a lot  - when I read your message last night this is what I did -------    Am such a sap at the moment!   

KarT - thanks for the vibes

Sunshine - no need for 2 alarms I managed to stay awake - just!  Got very nervous that I might mess up the injection but it was fine of course.

Hugs back to everyone


----------



## sunshine34

Macgirl...86 injections! Human pin cushion! I would be on the floor every time, terrible with needles. Think Id better man up for road ahead!! So good that you have great friends on the journey too and EC on same day. That sounds like fate!

Wishing you best of luck for Fri and will be thinking of you. Xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi, just wanted to pop on and wish Macgirl all the best for Friday.  We went through our first cycles quite close together and am really    that it will be second time lucky for you as it was for me and all the waiting will be worth it.  Really hoping in 2 weeks time you will be celebrating


----------



## Irishlady

I also want to wish Macgirl all the best for tomorrow   We did meet up once in Starbucks a wee while ago and I hope this will work for you.   

I remember falling asleep and missing the alarm for my trigger and woke up 30mins later in a state of utter shock and panic.  Woke DH up (as I couldn't inject myself) and he in a v bleary eyed state injected me!! It is funny now looking back on it but so not at the time!!

I will pop back to see how you are doing.

Hi to peanuts and pumpkin too   

xx


----------



## kittensdtm

Hello, same as others I just wanted to wish Macgirl all the best for tomorrow. Really hope it works for you this time. 

We're on holiday in Malta just now (first hol for the two of us in 6 years). It's nice to still be able to pick up mail though and keep up with what's going on here. 

Hello to everyone else . Xx


----------



## macgirl

Hi Pumpkin, Irish and Kittens - thank you so much for all coming on to wish us luck!  I really appreciate it - you are wonderful gals   


Pumpkin - hope you are keeping well - not long to go now!!!!!  


Irish - good luck with the prep course FC it is going well - very exciting.


Kittens - Malta sounds lovely!!  And well deserved after 6 years.  I am now off work until 3 May and delighted even if I am spending it on the sofa.


Am away off for an early night - hope I can get to sleep!!  Shouldn't be a problem getting up in the morning - our kitty likes early morning kisses and play    - often at 4am which I guess is good practice .........


----------



## cherrygirl

hello everyone, hope you don't mind me joining you, I'm currently going through my first cycle of IVF at ERI, I'm probably due egg collection next week (weds or Friday) so quite far on and just really felt like it would be nice to talk to other girls in my situation. My scan this morning showed about 4 follicles which look like they might grow big enough and a few smaller ones but the nurse advised that we'll probably end up with 2 or 3. I'm not sure why, they seemed so busy I was rushed out without an explanation! I'm back on Monday so I guess I'll ask then. Anyway I just wondered if anyone has any experience of this sort of number? Will I lose some along the way? Will I still have a chance of an embryo? I've been feeling quite calm and relaxed until now but this has made me feel quite down today and worried. It's taken me a while to get to this stage, I had ivf cancelled at the last minute twice last year due to abnormal cells on my cervix and consequent treatment, so in some ways I just feel very grateful to be given the chance at all! I am disappointed to have so few follies though. My AMH was 5.5 so I should have expected it really! I've not worked out how to do the signature thingy yet so I'll get that update but for the meantime I am 35, DH 34, unexplained but low AMH, TTC #1 for 3 and a half years. anyway, enough about me, huge big luck to Macgirl who seems to be having e/c today, hope it went well, let me know how sore it is! xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Cherrygirl and welcome to the group, its a great place to get support whilst you are going through treatment. I had a good AMH level when originally tested but then had to have major ops on my ovaries due to cysts.  On the first round of IVF we got 5 eggs I think and on the 2nd round only 3 eggs.  We did have more follicles but some were empty.  This is what they might have been referring to that although you have 4 that are about the right size they might not all have eggs in them.  I got really upset especially on the second round that we only got 3 eggs but in the end they all fertilised and we got 3 embryos, two of which were great grades and one of them made it and am now 34 weeks pregnant.  I have seen other women have 20 eggs but only a few fertilising so numbers arent whats important.  Quality not quantity is what I say!  although its easier saying that after the event.  Keep positive and you never know those other follies might have a last minute growth spurt.  Good luck and keep us posted xx

Macgirl - Hope today went ok and you are now taking it easy.  I am doing ok although had a slight scare on Wed night when I woke with bad stomach pains and thought the baby was on the way.  Thankfully they think it had just moved and was pressing on a nerve or was stretching pains and the pain is easing off today.


----------



## macgirl

Quick post as am quite sleepy..


We got 15 eggs am over the moon and in a bit shock since they only got 6 last time.  DH says I am a clever girl!!


               


Will come back on later.........


----------



## cherrygirl

Thankis for the nice welcome Punpkin Pie. It is really reassuring to hear your experience. Especially that you got successfully pregnant with 3 eggs (congratulations!)! As you say quality is what counts, the nurses said that too. That has given me a bit more hope, thank you. I didn't realise some folicles could be empty that makes sense now. It is a scary time but I'm trying to focus on what I can do to help the process along and, what will be will be I guess. I'll definitely be loggin in to see how the others are getting on and share my experience. It's nice to speak to people who know the detail of this stuff... My poor sister doesn't know what to say when I phone her crying abuot not having enough follicles!
thanks again for the reply, hope you're ok after your scare last night xx


----------



## Irishlady

You are a very clever girl!!!   

Hope you are now taking it easy and having your dh wait on you hand and foot   

xx


----------



## kittensdtm

Macgirl, that's fab! Well done Hope you're not feeling too sore. Take it easy and let us know how they fertilise. Will be thinking about that until I hear something! 

Cherrygirl, welcome . Don't stress about the numbers. I was lucky number wise in the end but I can honestly tell you there was a drastic change within a few days. Initially they said I had 8-10 of good size but on EC day they collected 26(!) of which 22 were injected and 10 fertilised. I think most of the eggs were good but it was male factor infertility we were dealing with, hence the lower number fertilised. But just shows you how much of a difference there can be between EC day and 3-4 days before! You only need one good grade (and hopefully another couple to freeze if possible but that's a bonus). Pumpkin is proof of that. 

Pumpkin, glad you're ok and not off to the labour ward yet! It's quite scary all the pains you get and every new type is a worry. Hope you're coping well and are not too sore. 

Big hi to everyone else. Xx


----------



## sunshine34

Great news Macgirl!! Hope you are now resting up and taking it easy on the sofa with a cuppa and a big bar of chocolate!! Will look forward to your updates.Xx


----------



## michelle1984

macgirl thats fab news hope they doing what they need to be doing    

pumpkin nice to hear from you not long now u nervous?

well im ok (apart from not having a period since failed cycle in feb had bleed on 17th which lasted couple of days) really want it to come as i have my hen night next week and the wedding in 4wks   

luv michelle


----------



## macgirl

Hi everyone

Well our good news continued - out of the 15 eggs 9 were suitable for ICSI and 7 fertilised. We find out tomorrow morning if we will be having a 3 or 5 day transfer - eek!! Praying we get one or 2 frosties since they are categorically telling us they will only put one back this time. Which I don't mind too much if we go to blasto but I will be disappointed if we get a 3 day transfer and have nothing suitable for freezing ......... btu trying to remain positive as everything else gone so well so far 

What I didn't mention on Friday was that they had to give me a general as apparently even though I was fast asleep (and snoring  ) I kept closing my legs  . That must have amused them in the theatre  We had Dr Tong and he was quite chatty 

I stayed in bed all Friday as was quite tender and stiff trying to walk but was more or less back to normal last night. Hubbie and cat joined me for most of the afternoon which was lovely.

And yes *Irish* - DH brought me dinner in bed and has been spoiling me lots! *Sunshine* - DH got me a box of dinner mints as a treat as they are my fave!

*Cherrygirl* - sorry didn't get a chance to say welcome earlier.      We might have been in the waiting room together on Friday! Good luck for tomorrow. As Pumpkin says it is quality not quantity! I think it is more likely that some will catch up rather than you losing any. It is nerve racking going through your first cycle - actually the 2nd cycle is quite nerve racking too but you now a bit more what to expect. Forums like this are a great source of support when you have no one around you who knows what you are going through. Like Kittens says numbers can change drastically in the end we had only around 12 or so measurable follies last Wednesday but 2 says later got 15 eggs. A girl on another forum I 'frequent' nearly cancelled her cycle as only had 2 viable follies - she ended up getting 4 eggs and ALL of them fertilised and she has just had a 5 day transfer and one frozen! Don't worry though the EC isn't sore and you will probably be fast asleep with the sedation. You might feel a bit crampy afterwards but paracetamol will help.

*Pumpkin* - that must have given you both a fright! Just you keep telling that little baba that she has more than 4 weeks to stay cuddled up.

*Michelle* - hope AF arrives as you wish. Are you all organised for your wedding? 4 weeks is not long - you must be getting very excited! Are you getting married in Edinburgh?


----------



## michelle1984

macgirl thats fab news fingers crossed    

i am really excited wedding on 13th may getting married at the minto hotel edinburgh   

really looking forward to having a good drink on my hen night xxx

michelle


----------



## Peanuts

Hi Macgirl
Wow, well done you girl!!  Congrats on your great fertilisation rates   .  Will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for your transfer whether thats tomorrow or 5 day transfer.  Sending you lots of hugs and positive thoughts            .  Hope DH keeps up with the spoiling you!
Dx


----------



## kittensdtm

Excellent news Macgirl Really happy to hear and hope your wee embies are doing well. GL for transfer. xx


----------



## macgirl

Hi everyone


Well we got a call yesterday morning to say that they wanted to do a 3 day transfer as not enough to take to blasto.  Started panicking that this meant we didn't have many embies left I asked how they were and they just - nurse just said we would find out when we got there!


Was quite anxious and burst into tears in the waiting room    but staff were great and took us straight though.  They were running a bit late which gave me a little time to calm down (our friends were before us!!).  


Well all 7 embies were still there and we got a very detailed and long run down on how they are were by the embryologist who was lovely.  A bit too much for a telephone call! All were grade 2 - one 6 cell and one 8 cell but they were not entirely happy with the look of those so wanted to put back 2 (yes 2!!) of the remaining 5 which were all 10-11 cells.  They said they were not quite sure why they had cleaved so quickly by day 3 but still thought they looked nice.  But the big news was getting 2 back - they have been adamant all along that we were only allowed one back (and we have been adamant that we would wait until ET day and see what we had!).  Taking in account my age, previous 2 embie transfer and the embies (I presume not being grade 1 or blasto's) they said we could have 2 back.  I gladly signed away then took some deep breaths of gas and air!!


Yesterday the embies did not meet the criteria for freezing but they were going to continue culturing the remaining 5 and we will know by Thursday if we have any for freezing.
Test day is Friday 29th!! FC   


Am resting in bed as much as can until Thursday!!


----------



## sunshine34

Macgirl...All sounds good news. Bet you were so surprised when they said they wanted to put 2 back!? Will keep everything crossed for you. Hope you are enjoying this nice weather and just relaxing and taking time to chill out.( if you can) 

Good luck dolly Xx


----------



## kittensdtm

That's good news Macgirl, glad you got the two back like you wanted. I seen a programme recently on ivf that explained it's actually better for the embies if they are transferred on day 3 rather than day 5 but the difficulty is in telling which ones are best at that stage to put back. I reckon the embryologist is pretty skilled at telling which ones will have the best chance though so here's hoping for that BFP in 2 weeks time. Xx


----------



## macgirl

Thanks Kittens - yes I think they said on Bang Goes The Theory ivf feature that 3 day transfers were better -stands to reason they are better back where they belong.  We were happy to trust their judgement and pretty detailed assessment of all the embies and why they recommended what they did!



Sunshine - yes we were quite shocked that we didn't even have to persuade them!


Overall we have been very happy with the treatment at ERI this cycle - so much that despite saying if we ever needed another cycle that we would prefer to go to Spire or GCRM that in fact we would maybe still go back to ERI.  They really took their time with us yesterday.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Macgirl - Congratulations on being PUPO !!  Great that you got two as well.  Can imagine how you felt when they wouldnt tell you on the phone what the result was.  I remember going for our ET on 2nd cycle and went to waiting room signed in and then instead of taking us through to the little room where you wait for ET they took us to one of the treatment rooms where you normally go for bloods etc, I was panicking that we had no embies that had made it and was in tears when the nurse finally realised they had taken me to the wrong room! 

Michelle - congrats on the forthcoming wedding, hope you have a great hen night and a fantastic day. Enjoy


----------



## nikkinurse

Hi ladies  

I hope it's OK to join you...

I've posted here before, back in December, and I recognise some names! Pumpkin-Pie, I remember you! Can't believe how far along you are, I hope things are going well for you!

As you can probs see from my siggy, me and DH have been on the NHS list at ERI now for about 17 months.

I managed to get pregnant, against the odds, at the end of Feb, but this sadly turned out to be another ectopic and I have been treated with methotrexate for this. we are devastated to say the least  

I had apparently ovualated from my right ovary and it had travelled allllll the way over to my left tube - or abdomen - they have not been able to tell me where exactly bubs had settled...

They said this was a rare occurence, trust me to be rare   so I have no idea if it was the travelling that caused it to be ectopic, or whether bubs made it to my tube and got stuck  

Anyway....we have decided it's now time to stop ttc the old fashioned way and wait for IVF.

We Are HOPING that we may reach the top of the list by November time. Could any of you maybe tell me what the proceedure is with regards to when they would contact me?

If, like, we reach the top of the list in November, would they contact us prior to this?

And does 'top of the list' just mean for the first appointment? could we be waiting another few months for actual treatment??

Thank you in advance  

And has anyone been under the care of Dr Duncan at EFREC? I really like him but have no idea if he has anything to do with the IVF/ICSI side of things!

Wishing you all luck and happiness   

Nikki x


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi Nikki, 

So sorry to hear your sad news hon  . Don't know what the list is like right at the mo but we were told 3.5 years and then got a call after about 27 months I think (my memory is not the best but I know it was shortly after the 2 year mark) to say we would be starting treatment in about 4 months time. So we started tx in Oct 2010 (first went on waiting list in Feb 200, much earlier than we had anticipated. I hope it's just as quick for you. As for Dr Duncan, not heard of him. We were under the care of Dr King (who is just lovely) and Dr Tong. Occasionally we seen another female Dr but I cannot remember her name. 

Best wishes to you on this emotional journey!


----------



## Minako

Hello everyone,

Welcome back Nikki. I was very sad to read about your ectopic pregnancy and hope you are recovering   I don't know how typical I am but my first appt at EFREC was at end of July 10 and I commenced tx (drugs etc) in March 2011 (DH and I are self funding). There were a few appointments beforehand eg for a scan of the womb and there is a bit of form filling. Unfortunately, it didn't work for me, however, I was happy with my tx and the folks at EFREC though I don't know Dr Duncan and I am hopeful about trying again.

Hey Macgirl, congratulations on the embies  ! and take it very easy  .

Minako x


----------



## cherrygirl

Morning ladies, you girls give goodadvice! was so chuffed to see in my scan yesterday that I have 5 or 6 follies over 17mm now and four smaller ones which they will drain anyway - the last week made a massive difference just likeyou said! So I'm all set for egg collection tomorrow. Thanks for the reassurance that it doesn't hurt Macgirl! I'm still a bit scared but excited too. It must be an awful moment when you wake up and don't know how many eggs yet. Then al going well ET Mon. We have signed something which says we will only get one embie put back so I am guessing we can't change at the last minute? I have a bicorunate uterus so they said I wouldn't be able to have two (but they also said I wouldn't need it cause I'll have such great eggs juding by my age- that didn't happen!)

Macgirl congratulations on your fertilisation rate - even for a newbe I know that's a good rate! And for getting 2 embies back! That's brilliant news.  Anyway I hope you are relaxing - how do you feel? Btw your kitten looks just like my little cat Jonesy when he was a kit! I'll try to post a pic. So cute!

Well I'm off work and drug free today so going to make the most of the fine weather in the garden and take the dog for a nice long walk. love to all, especially Nikki sorry to hear about what must have been a traumatic experience, and Macgirl - good luck, keep us posted we'll be in the 2ww together!!! XXX


----------



## macgirl

Hi Cherry

Great news and good luck for tomorrow! Even by tomorrow some of the smaller ones will catch up. 

Funnily enough when I woke up I didn't think too much about how many eggs we'd got as I was still quite groggy for the sedation and GA! Was a little confused as thought I had woken up in the theatre and that my DH had come into the theatre  . I remember thinking they told us about the number of eggs a lot quicker this time around but who knows!! When the nurse came and said we got 15 eggs I thought I was dreaming though I remember the look of disbelief on DH's face  . Hate to say it but Saturday morning will be much worse whilst you wait for their call with the fertilisation results!! We didn't get a call til about 11.45am.

I also have a bicorunate uterusand they said this is why they would only let us put one back but both times once they assessed the embies they agreed we could have 2 - had we got a grade 1 (very rare but of course of your's will all begrade   1 ) or if we had gone to blasto I think it might have been different. You can change your consent on the day - so don't worry about that. Although I am 37 and I think with you being 34 they might stick to their guns more - especially if NHS funded and as it is your first cycle.
Look forward to seeing your kitty. I thought mine would be good company this week but she has spending most of her time in the garden on birdy watch whilst I am having a few days bed rest. She can't actually get the birds as she can only get out into her pen so it is quite funny to watch. Anyway enjoy you day off and I look forward to your EC update.

Nikki - am so sorry to hear your news. Give the ERI a call and ask where you are on waiting list - you might be closer than you think we were 23 months in the end but friends who were in at same time were even less. It does change though I got told a few months ago it would be April then I called about something else and they said March but in the end it was February - guess maybe cancellations etc. Sorry don't know Dr Duncan (and I thought I'd met them all at scans by now lol! ) but you might find that you get a different doctor once your IVF starts and a different one at evey scan but dont worry they are all nice and they seem to have case conferences and look carefully at all cases after scans and blood tests to carefully manage everyone.

Michelle - sorry I missed your post earlier! Roll on 13 May  

Hi to Pumpkin, Kittens and Minako and everyone else I have missed! xx


----------



## macgirl

More good news from us we just got a call from the embryologist to say that one of our remaining embies has made it to blasto and been frozen!  She said it was a good sign as it was one that they thought slightly less good than the 2 they put back on day 3 (but similar in that it is another grade 2 10or11 cell) the other 2 had tried to get to blasto but didn't quite make the grade. A little slow because it is day 6 but we love our little ice baby all the same!


----------



## cherrygirl

Oh that's great news Macgirl  ! It shows that you have strong eggies. That's so encouraging, it says a lot about how good the two they put back are! a really positive sign!! xxx


----------



## cherrygirl

Nikki - sorry I meant to answer your question and forgot...
my advice would be to call the clinic and ask them. When I was waiting to find out when I could get my ivf I found that it was better to proactively contact them rather than waiting for them to contact me. My situation was quite complicated as my treatment got cancelled twice, once in June and again in December, and I was being dealt with by the coloscopy clinic and EFREC simultaneously, but I found that it was better to get in touch and find out what you should expect. They're all so nice and brilliant at what they do but they are really busy so it won't hurt to ask.
I havent heard of that doc, it's always Dr Tay I have spoken to (who is also lovely)
so sorry to hear about your ectopic. I hate being told that what is happening is 'unusual', it doesn't make you feel any better does it!


----------



## macgirl

Thanks Cherry - has your EC date been moved?


Also good for us is the fact that we will get one more chance on the NHS.  As there are only 2 funded cycles now but with unlimited frozen transfers - we self funded our first so we forfeited one go before they changed the rules but will now still get the 3rd cycle we had hoped for - or rather FC that we get a BFP next week we keep the little frostie for a future sibling!  A dream but have to be positive.


----------



## sunshine34

Great news Macgirl..2 put back and one in the freezer!  

Got my app through for HSG and ultrasound. Is HSG sore?? Bit nervous.

Good luck to all Xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi just popped on to say good luck to Cherrygirl for tomorrow


----------



## macgirl

Em not sure I was a chicken and begged to have it under general    - I don't think it is though.


----------



## cherrygirl

Evening all...
To reply to Macgirl - EC is tomorrow (Friday) 10am and ET Monday (all going well). Getting quite nervous now! So hope it goes ok.   Can imagine Sat morning will be a nailbiter too...
Sunshine I took a couple of paracetomals before the HSG and didn't hurt at all. Good luck!
xxx


----------



## sunshine34

Thanks and good luck Cherrygirl. An exciting/nailbiting weekend for you Xx


----------



## macgirl

cherrygirl said:


> Evening all...
> To reply to Macgirl - EC is tomorrow (Friday) 10am and ET Monday (all going well). Getting quite nervous now! So hope it goes ok.  Can imagine Sat morning will be a nailbiter too...
> Sunshine I took a couple of paracetomals before the HSG and didn't hurt at all. Good luck!
> xxx


Ah wondered if it had changed because of your signature dates. Well all the best for tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## cherrygirl

Ah! I just realised I put the wrong dates in my signature - duh! I don't even have the drugs to blame today!    I'll go and change it now...! xx


----------



## kittensdtm

Cherrygirl - i'm a bit late but wanted to wish you all the best for EC today. Hope it went well! x


----------



## KarT

Hi all

Haven't been on for a bit - trying to get back to 'normal' (!) but just popped on to see how mac girl was doing - and what great news!!! Really hope you and your 2 little uns are having a lovely w/end and they busy snuggling in!

cherry girl - welcome to ff and hope today was succesful for you! 

nikki - so sorry that you've had such a tough time  . sorry I can't answer any of your questions but as the other girls said, give them a call at the clinic. I always find it best calling the nurses office direct - I found the staff on reception a bit abrupt and unhelpful sometimes.

michelle - it's such a lovely time the lead up to your wedding day... hope you're enjoying every minute!!

Big springy   to all!


----------



## pinkfairy2

Sunshine, I was booked to have my HSG at the beginning of Feb.  I was so scared - I have previously had treatment for abnormal smear. They were lovely.  You are not allowed anyone in with you, and I was surprised to have to put a gown on inside a cupboard type room and then walk down the corridor to the room.  I burst into tears in the waiting room when she said my husband couldn't come in - made a total fool of myself! But the ladies were lovely - there were 4 in total.  Anyway, they poked and prodded away, it was not sore at all (honest, after my treatment my smear is very painful and this was nothing compared to that!) but couldn't get the cathetar through.  So now I have to have dilalation and HSG under GA.  Apparently in May.  Woman told me she would phone with date Monday/Tuesday..... still waiting! Grrrr! I need to know so I can not try this month, or try if its after AF. I took feminax before I went in (had no paracetamol in the house!) and it worked really well.

Right, so Dr Irvine has said he does not think my narrowed cervix is causing our infertility.  This distresses me somewhat, because we are now back to not having a reason (until they check my tubes, although he said that I have a 23% chance of it being blocked tubes and due to my history he hopes it is not).  I am petrified of this operation. I am worried about being sick after a general, and about a canula in my hand .......tell me to stop being a baby! I will have to man up a bit if we have to have IVF.

Basically I do not know what to think anymore.  I do not understand why we can't conceive.  I don't know if our chances will increase after he dilates my cervix, if that will even work.  My periods are funny due to cervix - they do not flow properly and are incredibly sore.  I have read that dialation can sometimes only work for a few months - what if it closes up again?  I have also read that having a baby cures it for good as obviously it stretches open during birth.  If only we could get to that.......  I am struggling emotioally and worrying this will affect everything. I am worried about everything right now.  I see no rest from it.  I see no end to it.  

Sorrry to be me me me.  Glad to hear about treatment going ahead, sad to read about it not working. Good luck to anyone starting treatment very soon.


----------



## KarT

pink fairy - massive   and fingers crossed the dilation does the trick. I think the thing about going through all this is that the desire to have a baby makes you deal with things bravely that you'd never believe you would handle. Would never have believed I could inject myself and have internal scans 3 times a week and think nothing of it! Keep focussing on your goal and don't worry about the detail of the op - you'll be in the best hands xx

sunshine - I meant to reply re HSG that I found it fine. To be honest I had no idea it was a big deal so I just went myself and did my Tesco shopping on the way home!!!! Like pink fairy I was a bit surprised to have to put on gown and that there were so many people in the room - but we've prepared you for that now. When they skoosh the stuff up you do get a sudden crampy feeling - just like a period pain - but it goes away quite quickly. One of my tubes didn't drain straight away so I had to have a second - normal - x-ray but it had all drained by then. She explained that sometimes tubes can be a slightly funny shape so it doesn't run right back out again but that wouldn't stop you getting pg & she wasn't concerned about it. Just telling you this in case this happens to you as I was terrified when she said I had to have 2nd x-ray - was convinced result would be awful but apparantly it's fairly common. The staff who did it were all lovely and one nurse even held my hand so you don't feel so bad about being there yourself. I wouldn't worry about it too much at all xx


----------



## cherrygirl

well I've basically been asleep since yesterday so apoligies for the delay in posting! I'm absolutely delighted with the outcome of the Egg colection yesterday, we got 8 eggs and hospital called this morning to say that 7 of them have fertilised! We are over the moon, apart from anything else we now know that our sperm and eggs don't repel each other which we were starting to think was the case! It was such a good result considering 1 week ago the nurses said we were looking at 2-3 eggs. Things really moved on in the final week. So I hope this gives hope to anyone who starts the process off with a small number of follicles, as I did.
The op wasn;t sore at all, I haven't even had to have any paracetemol today. I was really worried about getting a GA cause I had one 1 years ago and it made me really sick, but the anaesthetist (sp?) gave me a very light dose. So I was actually awake and aware of what was going on! I think I was even chattering away - embarrassing! no idea what I was saying, it was like being drunk!   But didn't feel any pain at all and then fell fast asleep once it was all over. It was really quite a pleasant experience compared to the last time I had a GA! (aparently the drugs they use have moved on loads since 10 yrs ago so what happened to me then doesn't happen as much now anyway...)
Anyway we are just delighted with our 7 embryos! Now praying they are good quality. They said we might get ET done on weds rather than monday if they are. This bit is quite nervewracking too, I hope they survive.
I'm cautiously optimistic, I know there is still a huge hurdles to get over but I'm so grateful to get to this stage.   

Anyway Macgirl hope you and your two ambies getting on fine and relaxing  

Kittens and everyone else who sent me luck - thank you!   

Pinkfairy, sorry you are having a hard time hun , I know what you mean about wanting there to be a reason, it just seems too frustrating for it to be "unexplained" I really hope you get a break soon   
(where is this lovely sunshine we were promised this weekend btw?! My animals are stuck inside bored like naughty children! )


----------



## cherrygirl

suddenly worried about ET tomorrow. when I had the dummy transfer at the beginning of this process I had quite sever period style cramps afterwards (so bad that I paid no attention to the nurse who was trying to show me how to do the injections and then had no clue how to do it the next morning! Thank goodness dh was there and remembered..) What if the cramps push the emby out? ...argh, need to stop worrying..


----------



## KarT

Take deep breaths cherrygirl... Have you tried a relaxation/mediatation CD? I've got the Zita West one (bought it from her website) and helped keep me calm when in a panic moment. If not try just putting on some nice music, taking deep breaths and try to get your body to relax thinking from the top of your head down to your toes bit by bit.

I'm sure it's not possible to push your emby out - they make sure to put it just in the right place to snuggle in. I didn't want to go and pee afterwards even tho I was bursting but the nurse persuaded me it was impossible for me to push it out!!

Big hug - you'll be grand and this time tomorrw little emby be in there doing his thing. Here - have some   !!!

Good luck x


----------



## macgirl

Cherrygirl - so sorry came on last night to see your message but not sure what happened to my reply but well done on the number of eggs and fab fertilisation rate.  p.s. are you sure you had a GA - normally they just sedate for EC and you cant be awake during a GA?!?!


Am not much good on giving advice to relax for ET as that is the hardest part for me - I got gas and air though still found it quite uncomfortable.  Are they calling you in the morning to confirm the ET? If so say that you are very nervous then and see if poss to get gas and air.  


Nothing will push the embie out and I think the dummy ET can be worse since you get it done at same time as AF.


Good luck for tomorrow!!


xx


----------



## cherrygirl

Thanks for the emails last niht which I did get but my internet was so slow and it wouldn't post a reply! Anyway I took KarT's advice and did a relaxation cd (I've got the Zita West one too, it is good) and it really chilled me out. I was actually quite relaxed today, I went for acupuncture first and then by the time the ET came round I was feeling ok.  We had 3 grade 2s but two of them have been showing slight abnormalities (so i am a bit confused why they are grade two) The third was looking really nice so we got that one put back in,  I was desperate to ask for two but they were sure that this was the best option and then we can wait and see how the other two develop. (if they are good we can freeze them.) I didn't get any cramps either so that was a relief. You are right Macgirl  I probably would've gotten the cramps during the dummy cause I was on my AF, and I always cramp a lot. 

Oh and yeah I should have said sedation, I got confused and thought it was a GA.  

Anyway so now the loooong 2w waiting game! I am realistic about my chances given I only have one but just trying  to take it a day at a time. I'l take tomorrow off work but then might go back weds just to keep my mind off things.

how are you feeling MacGirl? KarT thanks for the lovely caming advice last night
    to all xx


----------



## macgirl

Hi Cherrygirl


Congrats on being PUPO!!


I was going to suggest acupuncture to help you relax and prepare for ET but figured if you didn't have anything arranged for today it would have been difficult to do so.  Glad you managed to stay nice and relaxed as it really does help if you can.
FC you other 2 develop to blasto and can be frozen but the main thing is to focus on the good one that is back!    If they thought that you should put 2 back they would have said so.  Be realistic but be hopeful too - at your age 1 transferred should have a good chance.


I am fine thanks for asking - kinda of on knickerwatch now and praying that AF doesn't come.  On my first cycle I started bleeding the day before OTD and a little spotting late the night before that so am gonna be a nervous wreck by Wednesday night / Thursday morning.  One minute I want to know what ever the result is so we can make plans for next stage, book a holiday etc and the other minute I dont want to know as quite scared    Had a nice distracting day yesterday with a bit shopping and a non alcoholic pub crawl with friend also on 2ww  - we went to Missoni and Malmaison and had mocktails that were lovely.  Apple mojitos yum yum!!


----------



## cherrygirl

Morning! Thanks for the encouraging words Macgirl.

Your distraction day sounded fun! I've never been to Missoni so I must try it sometime! It must be really tough at this stage. I'm glad you have a friend going through the same thing that must be a comfort. I have one too but she is in Aberdeenshire so a bit far to meet up! Hope you have something to distract yourself today. I can understand why weds/Thurs will be tough but that was that time and this is this time so hope you can stay positive.  

DH says we should hope for the best and prepare for the worst so I'm trying to do that. I have been seeing a hypnotherapist as well as acupuncturist (I'm a sucker for this stuff!) and the best thing about that has been practicing deep breathing, which really helped me yesterday, so I'm going to try to do that every time I get negative. We have a weeks holiday planned for 2 days after OTD (it was booked before we knew we were having IVF) so I will pretty much be straight on a plane if it doesn't work, which will be nice but I feel sorry for our friends as I will probably be a dribbling wreck the first night ;-) 
On a more minor note - I'm a bit worried the progestone gel is running out of me - is this a problem you think? I always seem to lose some when I insert it too. I might call the clinic to see I'm doing it right...

Anyway off today and then back at work tomorrow. Macgirl sending you huge hugs and positive energy xxx


----------



## macgirl

And thank you for your encouraging words back!!   


I was a bit worried about the gel last time and didn't particularly like inserting it so asked for something different this time.  They looked at me like I was   when I said yes I would prefer pessaries up the rear!  And I must say I have found them much easier to deal with - apart from the time I sat my teapot on my bedside table next to the pack and melted one!!  I think I read somewhere that is is a good idea to lie for about 10-20 minutes after inserting the gel so that might help if you are not already doing so.  Or get your DH to dangle you by the ankles   


Jetting off straight away sounds great - I love to escape on a plane and DH said yesterday that either way we will book a holiday after we get the results.  Just don't know where or when we can consider until we get the result.


Sending the    and    back!


xx


----------



## sunshine34

Getting close now Macgirl! How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## macgirl

Hi Sunshine


Going   and feeling sick (mainly with nerves)! One minute    and the next   .


Still no sign of AF so all good though - really wish it was Thursday today.


    


About 45 hours to go!!


----------



## nikkinurse

Hi everyone 

Sorry I have not been on to thank you for your very kind and helpful replies, was back in ERI overnight at the weekend with complications after my ectopic 

Been a stressful few days but all ok now. I just want to have this whole ordeal over with now so I can concentrate on getting in the best shape I can for the IVF!

I hope everyone is well,.

Macgirl and Cherrygirl, sooo exciting for you and I am keeping everything crossed for you!! 

I'm off to N Ireland to visit my sis on Friday. Cannot wait to get away for a few days and relax!

Hope everybody's enjoying the good weather

xx


----------



## blueBell2010

Hi,

I've only posted on this thread once or twice before as I'm not a RIE girl but I am a Edinburgh girl. I wanted to wish macgirl all the luck in the world for OTD tomorrow..



BB xx


----------



## macgirl

Thanks BB - am having on in here!


----------



## cherrygirl

MacGirl - just wanted to send lots and lots of positive thoughts. This last strecth must be the hardest - I'm thinking of you.xx  Oh and had to laugh at your teapot story, brilliant. x

Nikinurse - hope you're ok after being in ERI again - look after yourself xx

We found out today that one of our embies made it to bastocyst and is frozen! yay - I feel strangely proud!


----------



## KarT

Good luck mac girl - thinking of you!  

cherry girl - well done on the blasto!

Yeah I really wasn't sure about the gel either! Wish now I had put it in at night before sleep so was lying down for while afterwards but they had told me to do it in the morning! Will do it at night next time. I was sure loads of it came out again. However they also told me you can't really overdose on it so a couple of times I stuck an extra one in later in the day just to be sure! Neurotic? Me?!

nikki nurse - sorry to hear you had to go back in. Not long now until you can get underway with the positive stuff I hope  

afm - back to the stress of ttc naturally. I swore I wasn't going to get all hung up and just forget about it for a bit but I know I'm ovulating and I'm all stressed because DH is out having a drink with his mates. ( I did drag him off for an early night last night but I think there's more happening today - but have sworn off the ovulation kits as they make me even worse so I'm not sure!!) ARRRG!


----------



## kittensdtm

Macgirl - wishing you all the best for tomorrow!     

Cherrygirl - great news on blasto   

Hi to KarT, Nikki, Michelle, Pumpkin, Bluebell and anyone else I've missed. Hope you're all keeping well. Michelle, have a fab wedding day when it comes! 

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Macgirl - wishing you all the best for today


----------



## cherrygirl

Good luck today MacGirl. Not sure what time you normally go in for these things but I sure hope it is early cause you've waited long enough.   

KarT - had a reassuring chat with the nurse yesterday that apparently the gel is just the carrier, the drug gets absorbed into your system pretty quickly when you insert the gel, and she said that walking around can even help the absorbtion, apparently the stuff that you lose is just the carrier. So I can stop making myself late for work now but having a lie down in the morning! (although really getting through my book with these morning rests!) I am really temptd to give myself an extra shot though - hehe! I also gave up on ov kits long ago. I never used to get a positive line from them and I think they just add anxiety. I think it is better to listen to your body.   

Hi also to Bluebell kittens pumpkin pie and michelle - hope you all enjoy the royal wedding this morning if you are watching it! xx


----------



## macgirl

Hi everyone


Thank you for all your good wishes.  Well I was so hopeful this morning as AF has still not made an appearance but unfortunately another BFN for us.  Am totally devastated - was told we will have to wait until around July / August to try the frozen transfer.


----------



## cherrygirl

oh no, so completely gutted for you.   xxx hope you're ok xxx


----------



## blueBell2010

I'm so so sorry macgirl    

I know how your feeling right now and nothing I can say can make it easier, but lots of big hugs to you, try and keep your chin up girl  

BB xxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

So sorry to hear your news, there is nothing I can say that makes it any better but take care


----------



## kittensdtm

Aww Macgirl, so sad to hear that news  . It's very difficult getting a BFN after everything you've been through to get this far. Just give yourself time and space to grieve for it and make sure you pamper yourselves too - do something nice that you can both enjoy together. Sending lots of hugs and hope the wait for transfer flies in.     xxx


----------



## sunshine34

macgirl...so sorry to hear your news. I'm gutted for you. Been thinking about you and hope you and hubby will be ok .

Big hugs xx


----------



## Irishlady

Macgirl I was so sad to read your news    Sending you massive hugs hon...

lots of love xxx


----------



## cherrygirl

MacGirl-  hope you are coping. Hopefully you are planning that holiday. massive hugs xxx

I'm fairly certain mine hasn't worked. Last week I had really sore boobs and cramps which I took as a good sign. This week nothing - I feel completely normal except severe painful cramps in the night the last 3 nights (a weird thing I always get a few days before AF - in fact I am a bit concerned that it is a cause of my infertility but the docs have never taken it seriously) - they feel different to the cramps last week. It's not very easy to continue thinking positively when all the signs are there ...

I wanted to ask ladies who have been through this at ERI before. Will I get the result first thing when I go in? Or do they call you later in the day? I need to be in work on Friday - my test day  - and I just want to be prepared for when I will find out for sure, assuming no bleed before then.

Hope you're all ok xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Cherrygirl - try to keep positive, dont rely on any signs or lack of them, they just mess up your mind. I had no real signs until I was about 5-6 weeks pregnant.  Both cycles felt pretty much the same and I was sure second time round that AF was going to come, just felt it was on its way.  You go in in the morning and get bloods taken but you dont get the result back until around lunchtime, its usually at least 12noon or 1pm that they tell you to phone.  Thats the worst, the waiting and then if its anything like me it takes ages to get through to them.  I have to admit second time round I wimped out and took a pregnancy test the day before OTD because I was such a mess crying in the waiting room first time round waiting to go in, as had started spotting.  Hang in there and hope you get some good news  

Macgirl -   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## macgirl

Hi Cherrygirl


The 2nd week is hard - it is difficult to read the signs either way really.  Am afraid you wont get the result until around 12pm as it is a blood test that is sent away for analysis. You have to call (and likely try about 15 times til you don't get an engaged tone or answer machine).  I was so excited as AF hadn't arrived before OTD so was awake at 6am so had to wait til clinic opened at 8am and then til 12pm to call - the royal wedding proved a handy distraction I have to say!


Thanks to everyone else (Irish, sunshine, Pumpkin, kittens and bluebell).  


AF finally arrived yesterday - trust it to be late!  I am never late so kept foolishly hoping that maybe the result was an error    - not likely with a blood test really.  Was due back to work today but am feeling rotten (sore stomach and queasy) so have taken the day off and lying in bed.  Will really need to try to get back tomorrow though - can't delay the inevitable - and usually the worst of my period pains only last a couple of days.  


Now looking to book a holiday for July - ideally before we start the FET process.  If we didn't have a frostie we wouldn't manage a holiday but it gives us longer to save should we need a 3rd fresh cycle.  Realistically if we do need another fresh cycle we will have to wait around 7 months after the FET so probably looking at March / April next year - when I'll be another year older    Will try to be positive though as the frostie is a 5 day blasto so I think has a good chance unless I have implantation issues we are not aware of.


Does anyone know the usual ERI protocol / timescales for a frozen transfer? From what I can see it involves down regging again   !  


Will feel better when I can try and plan the next few months out.


----------



## Little Wolf

Macgirl, sorry to hear your news   - like the others said, enjoy your time in between and then all the best for the FET!!!

As for timescale - I had one FET with down regging, and another with previous months of zoladex due to ovarian cysts, so cannot give any info on the "natural" FET when they time it around your normal cycle, but I think they do that as well. 

Cherrygirl - as Macgirl & Pumpkin already said, you'll get the bloods taken early in the morning, and then you have to phone them around lunchtime. It's really not nice when you're at work - either way for results, as you're probably not able to concentrate much.  DH and I usually tried to meet up for lunch when we had to phone for results (or took the day off anyway).  Fingers crossed you get a BFP.  As for symptoms - don't look too much into it!! The problem with the tx is that the pessaries (or now the gel) and your normal period is causing same/similar symptoms, so that's the crux of it all!! 

Hope you're all doing ok. 

Kat


----------



## cherrygirl

MacGirl - glad you are managing to focus on the future a wee bit. Planning the holiday and thinking about the FET. It must be difficult to dig down and find more strength at this stage when you've just been through that long process. I think a holiday is a really good idea, will give you and dh time to have some fun together. Hope you are taking care of yourself. Thanks for the tips about Friday, that will help me be prepared. It sounded really tough for you, all the waiting. xx
Thanks Little Wolf, Pumpkin Pie and MacGirl for the reassuring words. I need to try to snap out of this black mood I am in today. I've just been so tearful (another potential pms sign) - it sounds trivial but I found a tiny dead bird this morning on the doorstep, it had fallen out of a nest on the tenement wall, and I just couldn't stop crying. I could cry now just thinking about it. It's really set me off today. And to make matters worse the colleague I went for lunch with today just announced she is - yep you guessed it. She was someone who got married not long after me and I think they have struggled too so I am glad for her, but she just complained about the morning sickness and I wasn't in a good place to be sympathetic (she doesn't know about my ivf and I decided not to tell her.) I just wanted to crawl under the table. The symptom spotting is the closest thing to mental torture I've ever experienced. If no bleed then I think I will test Fri morning as I have meetings all day on Friday and it will prepare me for the day a bit better. 
love to allxxx


----------



## eclaire

Sorry lurker alert! 
*Macgirl* - for FET ERI pretty much want almost everyone to do a medicated cycle, unless your cycles are almost exactly the same length every month, because a natural cycle is at much higher risk of being cancelled because timing is critical. With a medicated cycle it takes just over 4 weeks all being well, 2 weeks to downreg with a scan the first Thursday or Friday 2 weeks or more after you start buserelin. If all is well you are given tablets to do alongside the injections to prepare your womb lining and return in another 2 weeks for another scan to check your lining is thick enough. All being well the thaw and embryo transfer is organised early the following week, allowing you to start cyclogest pessaries over the weekend, 3 days before the transfer. You stop the buserelin a day or two before transfer but continue the tablets and pessaries until either a negative pregnancy test or 7 weeks after the transfer. Hope that is clear enough but feel free to PM me for more info. I also know the process for natural cycle.
*Cherrygirl* - try not to lose hope, I have been convinced AF was on its way every cycle before test day and last time didn't have any symptoms.
*Michelle* - good luck with your wedding next week, hope you have a wonderful day and the lovely weather continues  
Good luck to everyone on here, hoping for happy news for you all soon  
Elaine


----------



## macgirl

Hi everyone

Well back to work/reality today!  Was due back from 'hols' yesterday but had pretty bad AF symptoms yesterday so spent the day in bed (and on the loo!  Sorry TMI!!   )  Did some holiday investigation on the laptop   

Cherrygirl - hope you are still hanging in there!  Not long til Friday but we all know how tough these last few days are.  I think Littlewolf's advice of trying to meet DH for lunch to call for result is a good one.......or at very least get out of the office/workplace.    

Littlewolf - how is your pregancy going?  Hope Chip and Chap are well   

Eclaire - thanks for the info on the FET that was really helpful.  Will just adjust to take account of the fact that both cycles it has taken me 5 weeks to down regg!!  My cycles are pretty regular and bang on 27 days but am sure will be safer if they regulate the cycle.  Fingers crossed my little snowman   enjoys his hibernation period and thaws out well when the time comes...  Do you still have another frostie to use?

Oh yes and lets keep our fingers crossed that the good weather continues for Michelle's wedding next week!   

Take care everyone
xx


----------



## cherrygirl

Thanks for all your encouraging comments, I really appreciate it. Af has arrived though - so think it is all over for us sadly. xx


----------



## macgirl

Oh no Cherrygirl am so sorry   .  It is such a horrible end and I know exactly what it is like as our first cycle ended exactly the same way.    Take care xx


----------



## KarT

macgirl & cherrygirl -   
I know exactly what you're going through and it's a total nightmare. I'm so sorry for you both. I haven't been on much but I have been thinking of you. bluebell and I meet up for drinks from time to time and we were saying last night that we were thinking about you both.
Will have to get a date for anyone who fancies a get together and have a wee drink or a coffee.

macgirl - so good to keep focussing on your wee snowman but a holiday is also a great idea. I'm afraid I have no experience of FET to share.

I am 35 today. This is not an age I wanted to have got to without having become a mum.   Trying not to get down though. DH & I training for the 10K in a couple of weeks so am feeling fit and healthy.... and only another month or so til I back to being a boring teetotal decafeinated zone!

Big   to you all xx


----------



## macgirl

Happy Birthday KarT - milestones like this are hard and I know how you feel!  We will be married 5 years in July and I have long passed the 35th birthday and no baby to show mark   .  BUT you are still a spring chicken really so ..   - hope you are doing something nice to celebrate.

I called the hospital yesterday to get the dates of our review appointment and FET and we have review app on 24 June (which seems ages away) and  we are booked in for August for the FET.  I have to call with my July AF to set ball rolling for FET (which is due around last week in July and strangely doesn't seem that far away!)  I do hope that they can look at a quicker or alternative way of down regging me this time as 5 weeks of burselin is torture - especially when final 3 weeks were on double doses!

I will also need to reenter to the 'boring teetotal decaf zone' soon.  Funnily enough I think I missed my green tea more than alcohol at some stages.  Need to try and get some more weight off again and back to the gym as haven't been able to go with the side effects since early March!! 

I am definitely still up for a meet up - you/we mentioned Saturday 14 May at one point and I think I would still be able to manage that.  Can anyone else?


----------



## KarT

Thanks macgirl! We heading out for dinner soon to fab new Spanish/tapas place that's opened in Porty. Its byob and we have a posh bottle of wine we got as a pressie that we've been saving and I told DH it needs to be drunk while I can drink so tonight's its night!

I can still do Sat 14th May. How about it everyone? How about if we met in the afternoon somewhere where folk can choose if they having a coffee or a glass of something stronger? Who knows - the sun may even come back in time for us to be continental pavement cafe girls!


----------



## sunshine34

Macgirl...Hope you are? feeling a bit brighter? 6 weeks til you have your review app..Its not long at all and am sure will be here before you know it. How are you feeling about the FET in Aug? DH and I booked up for a holiday July and we cannot wait to get some sun and relaxation! 

Hi to everyone else and good luck to all. lets hope we get better weather soon and good news all round.

Xx


----------



## Minako

Hi there,

So sorry, to hear your news Cherrygirl and MacGirl, life just isn't fair sometimes  

Cherrygirl, I don't know if this helps, but you will be an excellent mum when the time comes, no matter what age you are. 

Anyway, the meet up MacGirl was suggesting seems a good idea.

Minako


----------



## macgirl

Hi everyone


Thanks Minako 



Re Meet up - I can still do this Saturday too!  Anyone got any ideas of somewhere good to go taking into account KarT's suggestion of having somewhere suitable for coffee or something stronger?   


Would suggest All Bar One but it can be a nightmare getting a table in there on a Saturday afternoon.    


Assuming city centre will be best for everyone to get to.


----------



## Minako

How about the Scottish Cafe at the National Gallery at the Mound. It is busy but there are lots of seats, or maybe Henderson's (Hanover or St Johns) which has lots of nooks? I think both places do a glass of wine too , though these are just suggestions.


----------



## KarT

Oh Lord - hope I haven't given impression of being a bit  !! I'm actually a total light weight but making most of an occasional glass just now before round 2 starts! Now I've said it I'll probably just feel like a coffee on Saturday!

Anyway Scottish Cafe at the Mound sounds great - so does Hendersons but if it's sunny maybe we could even sit out at Scottish caf?
What time suits everyone?

Kxx


----------



## macgirl

Oh KarT you disappoint me!! Actually am a bit of a lightweight these days as well as a result of cutting out almost all drink since the New Year in the run up to our cycle.  We got a nice bottle of wine for dinner on Saturday but I made myself a glass of Pimms before dinner and felt a bit tipsy so couldn't manage any wine.  Think I made the Pimms too strong - normally make a big jug with lots of lemonade so obviously got my ratios in the glass very wrong!

Shall we go with the Scottish Cafe then?  How about 2pm?  I have nothing else planned so can be fairly flexible.


----------



## KarT

Obviously if you twist my arm re a glass of wine.......!

mmmmmm Pimms!

2pm sounds fine with me. How is that for everyone else? Bluebell also going to join us and have dropped a line to lindylou who is an edinburgh girl I 'met' on another thread.

Kx


----------



## blueBell2010

Hi Ladies,

Yes I'm up for meeting, I'll be in town shopping for holiday clothes with my other half so I can ditch him for a while, I'm easily persuaded to opt for the wine    Where is the Scottish Cafe?

BB xx


----------



## Minako

Hiya, 

2pm is good for me also. The Scottish Cafe is under the art galleries at the bottom of The Mound, and the main entrance is in Princes St gardens. So the view is always good .


----------



## macgirl

Great!  So we have:

Minako
Bluebell
KarT
Lindylou
Me/Macgirl

Have I missed anyone?  Anyone else want to come to?

Shall we meet in the foyer outside the cafe?


----------



## KarT

Meeting in foyer sounds like a plan. Lindylou can't make it as she has to work but said she would love to come if we ever meet up again.

For recognising each other....I have long blondey browney hair, tallish and am fairly slim and emmmmm...freacley!... and you all know how old I am!

See you on Saturday xx

(Will be so funny if anyone hears us introducing ourselves as our 'code names' then our real names.... think anyone will think we are really rubbish spies?!)


----------



## macgirl

I too have (medium) long blondey browney hair and am tallish but am not thin   .

I will probably be wearing a long brown satiny parka (unless there is major heatwave) and have sunglasses on my head!!  Then again I might not


----------



## sunshine34

Have a good time on Sat girls and a wee glass of something alcoholic for me! Xx


----------



## blueBell2010

See you tomorrow girls, looking forward to it    

I've dark shoulder length hair with a fringe, tallish and if I've had a successful shopping trip will be carrying loads of bags   Failing that I'll have a Evening News tucked under my arm so you know it's me  

BB xx


----------



## lindylou1

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing! KarT kindly invited me along to your coffee/wine drinking get together tomorrow but sadly I am working so won't be able to make it. I'd love to come along the next time though. 

Hope you all have a lovely day and good luck with your shopping expedition Bluebell.

Lynn xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi girls, i dont really post here anymore but I do still lurk to find out how you are all doing.  Just wanted to say hang in there and dont give up hope.  After around 9 years of TTC and 2 ICSI treatments.  I had my beautiful baby daughter Imogen on Friday.  I know how lucky we are and I still cant quite believe I am a mum.  Keep positive and am hoping that you too get your dreams to come true


----------



## Minako

I too have medium long blondey browney hair and have freckles  and since it will probably be raining  I will have my purple jacket on.

See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## macgirl

Oh Pumpkin - fantastic news.  I've been thinking about you all week and wondering if your little girl had arrived.  Imogen is a beautiful name.  Congratulations!   


See you tomorrow Minako!


----------



## KarT

Pumpkin - brilliant news & many congrats - thanks for giving us hope! Imogen is a beautiful name.


----------



## Minako

Hello Pumpkin,

Congratulations with the arrival of your wee girl  . It is really lovely news and as KarT says gives hope to the rest of us.

Minako


----------



## KarT

Hi girls

Lovely to meet you on Saturday  

We'd spoken about meeting up again on 25th June but I forgot we're off to Mull that day (with all the in-laws, God help me!!!)
The next Saturday I can do is the 16th July!! Or if it's a Sunday I could do the 3rd July? But if you guys want to meet up before then don't wait for me - I'm not usually such a social butterfly (!) but we've got a couple of trips away and a wedding and a friends 40th coming up that are eating up all the w/ends!I'll just join you at the next again meeting up!

Kxxx


----------



## michelle1984

hi girls

sorry not been on here much been busy with wedding stuff . I'M now Married   we got married on friday and it was the best day of our life's     

Pumpkin thats great news     how are you and your baby girl? so happy for u what date did u have her? xxx

hope everyone else is ok 

love Mrs Swan xxx


----------



## Minako

Hello,

It was really good meeting folks yesterday, you are all lovely, and I had good laugh. Also felt a wee bit better about my relative decrepitude . I would definitely be up for this again.

Congratulations Mrs Swan! Sounds like you had a brilliant day.

N x


----------



## owenl

Hi,
I don't post on these boards anymore as after 2 failed attempts at IVF and a 3rd attempt which ended in miscarriage and a failed marriage in July 10 I had to move on.

Now that I'm feeling a bit better about things after several months of depression, I do still do lurk to see how you are all doing, and just wanted to say big congratulations to Pumpkin and your baby girl, and all the others that I knew on these boards Silver, Peanuts, JSSparrow on their recent births.  Also wishing Macgirl, Michelle and everyone else on these boards all the best in their treatment and Irish hope the adoption goes well.

I'm still living in same house as ex but just as flat mates - house now up for sale, I'm dating again and am happier than I've been in a long time.  It's been a tough 8 months coming to terms with failed tx, failed marriage and not happy in my job but signed up for open university in October, applying for new jobs and have loads of new friends and hobbies.  Life isn't what I planned but there is life beyond tx but I hope all you girls on here get your dreams!

Lisa


----------



## macgirl

Hi everyone

Good to hear from you Lisa - it is very spooky that you posted as I was thinking about you on Saturday so am very glad to hear things are good even if not as you hoped or planned.  Hope the house sells soon!

Congratulations Mrs Swan    

Had a great time on Saturday though Bluebell is really such a bad influence    - I think we both wetted Pumpkin's baby's head and celebrated Michelle's nupitals.  I was 15 mins late meeting my folks and DH in the restaurant but DH was really happy I had a good time and let my hair down for first time in ages!!  Surprisingly didn't have a hangover yesterday

Look forward to the next meet up I could do Sunday 3rd July but not Sat 16th as will be away on hols from 12-23rd July - thankfully NOT with the inlaws!


----------



## glitteryam

Hi everyone

Not really sure what im doing or if im posting in the right place but hoping someone can keep me right!!?

Im a 27 year old Nursery Nurse from just outside of Edinburgh and i am currently on the EDINBURGH ROYAL INFIRMARY IVF waiting list! 1 year this week. Although seems like forever!!! as ive wanted and been trying for years!! Having worked with children for more than 10 years,managing baby rooms in Private nurseries and looking after other peoples babies its so hard not being able to conceive naturally. I love children and seeing friends and family all getting pregnant straight away is heartbreaking  Most of my friends have had their second child and i catch myself looking at pregnant women with their bumps in awe!! 

I cannot afford private treatment and so therefore have to wait until im at the top of the NHS list. Does anyone know roughly how long i will wait and how i find out when roughly my turn will come

Its nice having somewhere like this to talk as feel i dont have anyone to talk to at the moment....except my wonderful partner who tries to keep me positive but deep down doesn't really understand, if that makes sense??

Thanks for reading


----------



## KarT

Hi all

Special   to glitteryam! I also work with kids so I know how tough it can be sometimes when you're desperate for one of your own! I just keep telling myself how much great practice I'm having! I'm not sure how much longer your wait will be - but you can call and ask. Friday afternoons are apparantly best and ask for Laura, the nurse who manages the waiting list.

Many congrats to Michelle! Hope you're enjoying married life! 

How are you all doing? I just wanted to let you know I've been in for my baseline scan this morning (early and before AF as we are going on hols on Sat and I will get the old witch while I'm away - booooo!). Anyway everything looks good to go and they sent me off with the goodie bag of drugs and syringes! Got my holiday to look forward to first though so not thinking any more about it til I get back and we're a bit nearer day 21 of my next cycle.

If we do fancy a meet up some time.... I can't do 3rd July any more and mac girl away til 23rd. Please do go ahead without me if you want to meet up before then!! I think my ec/et time might be around late July/early aug so I feel a bit vague on dates around then. Maybe we could sort something nearer the time.

Right - I'm away to start packing!!!  (Though can you believe - I just looked at weather in mallorca and it raining!! )

Big


----------



## glitteryam

and thanks KarT 

I will try calling Friday. 

Enjoy your holiday and sure the sun will start shining when you get there x


----------



## macgirl

Very guick reply as busy at work today   - 

Hello Glitteryam just to give you some info quickly.  Our NHS turn came up in March this year after 23 months on the waiting list - our friends also started around the same time after 18 months.  The have been pumping money into reducing the waiting list as well as dropping the number of NHS goes (for Lothian peeps) from 3 to 2 cycles (albeit with unlimited frozen transfers) but I think the official reply will be around 2 years.  NB it depends on which health board you fall under as there is no waiting time in the Borders!!

Hi KarT    haha!  I thought you were going to wait til July for me for next cycle!!  Mind you the time it takes for me to down regg you could prob start in Sept and still beat me!  Have a good holiday - am desperate to start packing but still have 40 sleeps til our hols.  Hope the rain in Mallorca stops asap - apparently going to be a cracking weekend here so you could always stay NOT!!   

Agree re leaving arranging another meet up until  nearer July.  I think the only Sat I have free between now and 23/7 is next Sat (11th).


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Macgirl

Thanks for that,cheers me up knowing that its roughly just under 2 years as means i might only have a year to go of waiting to get started on the NHS!!! 

Stay in Midlothian but wishing i stayed in the borders now  

Happy holidays everyone


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi Ladies,

hope you're all doing well and enjoying tx break or doing ok during a cycle.

We're currently going through lots of our stuff, effectively decluttering our house (LOTS of clutter) and I've got the following books I bought a couple of years back in the US about infertility and was wondering if anyone would like them?

AS NEW (would like £5 each or offer)

"Is your Body Baby - Friendly?" - Alan E Beer M.D 
"Beyond Childlessness" - Rachel Black & Louise Scull (which is touching infertility but I think is more for the ones of us who get to the point of giving up - and believe me, I've been there)

I've also got 2 Zita West Books which are a give-away as they've been thumbed through a lot!  So would be first come first serve basis.

"Fertility & Conception: The Complete Guide to getting pregnant" (available now)
"Babycare before Birth" (probably available in a month or so, would prefer to have one last look at it.  )

Anyone interested let me know/send me a PM.

Hope I can help someone with the books.

Kat


----------



## michelle1984

hi all
not been on here much as we just waiting on our turn coming up again
can i just ask we failed FET begining of feb omd my period has been messed up since then seem to be missing one is this normal
period went back no normal after first failed icsi

hope everyone else is ok?

kat i wouldnt mind the zita west stuff? x

love michelle swan x


----------



## Jess75

Hi everyone

Hope you dont mind me butting in. I had my 1st consultation with Dr Thong yesterday at the ERI - we are self funding but have been given a date of Feb/March next year to start. Seems a lifetime away. I have had 5 previous ivf's at Dundee with no success but do have 1 miracle son thanks to fet. He is 4 now and we have been trying for a sibling for him since Oct 2007. 3 ivf's since he has been born have given us 3 early losses. I was hoping the ERI would be supportive of Immune testing, they have agreed to do some tests for us but not as many as I was hoping for.

I did here they do gestone injections if required for progestorone support but he did not mention that yesterday. Anyone had this with them before?

Hope to get to know you all better and good luck to you all with your treatment xx


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi Michelle, 

that's you having first dips on the ZW books now. 

Once I finish off work on Thursday I can think about how to get them to you.  

Kat


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Ladies hope everyone is well 

Well I phoned the hospital and was told its another 6-9 months wait for me on the nhs waiting list   Feels like forever....been on the list for a year and just wish my turn would come!!!

Been a bit down recently as had a friends wee girl out with me on the bus and an older lady said "aww youre such a good mummy"
I almost cried and quickly said "shes not mine". This has happened to me so many times as i work with children and often take friends children on little trips. People say "aw the wee ones so like you and aw isnt she being a good girl for her mummy" Sometimes i just play along as its easier than explaining myself!! Deep down i wish i was a mummy,think about it every minute of every day 

Also been worrying that when i do get my shot at IVF that it wont work and get myself so upset about it  Cant imagine a life without my own child.

Sorry im being so negative and moany! I just feel like ive nobody to talk to about how i really feel and that nobody understands why im down all the time!! On antidepressants and have been for a few years because of the fact that i cant get pregnant after years of trying 

Lifes soooo unfair 

Good luck on your own journeys everyone and hope ive not spoilt the page by writing this post

Glittery Am xx


----------



## kittensdtm

Aww Glittery Am, you're allowed to feel this way and everyone on here completely understands! It's one of the hardest things in the world not being able to have your own child. It's just this massive hole that you're constantly fighting against for fear it will consume you. I suffered from depression too but was lucky that even through the 5 years of infertility that I coped without going back on the meds. You have to stay positive and believe that your time will come. I think, despite the medication, that you are coping far better than I did. I had to avoid children completely and was always making excuses not to see people. Didn't even see my nieces and nephew as much as I would have liked because I'd just crumble!  It's wonderful that the waiting list is so short for you (I know it feels like forever just now but we were told 3.5 years! Were delighted to only wait about 2.5 in the end and it actually came round quickly). If you need to vent at any time or need advice etc, feel free to PM me. 

Sending you lots of hugs    

Kittens xox

P.S. Hope things are going well for all the other ladies on here. Xx


----------



## glitteryam

Thankyou Kittens

Glad you understand what im going through,means a lot! 

Brightened up my day seeing that its turned out positive for you 

Hugs Back   

Glittery Am xx


----------



## KarT

Glittery am - sweetheart, I know exactly how you feel  

It's a normal response to a heartbreaking situation. I am in the same boat with friends little ones and the kids I work with. One of the little boys I work with asked me recently if I was a mummy. I could feel myself start to wobble so I said, 'not yet but I'd like to be' and he looked at me long and hard and just said 'yes'. I feel like a mummy and I think I am like a mummy - so surely I will be?! I'm sure that the lady on the bus saw you as a mother because you are one - you're just waiting for your baby to arrive.

I often have really bad days where I just can't see the positive. I too just can't live with the idea of not being a mum so I've got to do everything I can to be one - and that includes trying to think positive and be happy when I can. Coming on here for a good moan with people who understand always makes me feel better so I hope it does for you too. My SiL has just announced she is pg and it was like a kick in the stomach.  I had been feeling good and it brought me right back down again. I hate the way it makes me feel. I spoke to my GP about it - who was brilliant as he and his wife have been through IVF. He told me he gave me permission to avoid the people that made me feel worse - so just to stay away from pg friends or family for a bit. Overall I've found that pretty good advice. I'm fine when the babies come but can't cope with pg women. Thankfully my SiL lives in Norway so won't ahve to see her but my MiL won't stop going on about it so I plan to avoid her as much as poss for the next few weeks!

The next 6-9 months will fly by I'm sure - by Christmas time you could be up and running and you know how fast Christmas always comes round. 

afm - I start D/R on 28th June so really trying to keep up and happy though it is hard!!

 to all xx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi KarT

I have also had children in the nursery ask me if i am a mummy....its heartbreaking and really hard to respond as theyre just little!!  I love you're positive response and im sure you will be a great mummy one day!  

I can understand how you feel about your SIL. My little sister is getting married next year and planning on trying for a baby straight away. I will be heartbroken if she becomes pregnant as she always seems to get what she wants!! Feel like it should be me having the first grandchild,im older and it just doesnt seem fair!!! I feel like i will never forgive her and just wish she would wait (which is very selfish of me...i know ) 

I to have a GP who has been through IVF and she is very understanding  I try to avoid pregnant women also but they just seem to be everywhere i look. I Love how positive you are and think i might try to be a little more positive myself. Youre right,6 to 9 months will fly by.

Thankyou so much for your kind words and i wish you all the luck in the world on the 28th June  

  

Glittery Am x


----------



## Mw1

Hi ladies pretty new to all this but I'm looking for some info. After ttc for 18months my tests have came back fine but my husbands sa results x2 have came back bad- both sa sperm count in well under 1million with 100%immotility both times.

He's just had bloods taken and web handed in the questionaire from to efrec rie/ our local infertility centre. Wev bin told it will take up to 12wks for the first apt.


We just wanted to kno wat happens at this apt?. Is there anything bloods etc I could get my gp to do in the meantime?.
Also does anyone kno wat the waiting list is at present for icsi and possible sperm retreval??. We r considering goin private only to try and speed things up but on the other hand count prob only afford to do this once- and chances of it working first time I suppose are slim!!!.
If we did go private r we then put back in the list for nhs icsi. Just not sure how it all works

any info on efrec would b fab thanx


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi Mw1,

It doesn't sound like your DH will need SSR since they have actually found sperm. Immotility might not be a huge problem since they have to make sperm immotile for ICSI anyway, just depends on whether they thing the quality is good enough. If he does need SSR, it shouldn't take too long to wait for that. In meantime, I don't think there is much you could get your GP to do for you. I'd wait and speak to the folks at your RIE app as GP's really don't know much about the whole process and anything they did like bloods would likely be redone at RIE anyhow. You will probably get lots questions and forms to fill in at this initial app and then told how long you will be waiting.We were initially told 3.5 years on waiting list but were contacted at just under the 2 year mark to say we'd be starting treatment in 5 months time, so think they give you worst case scenario (but bear in mind, waiting list time does change frequently depending on number of staff available and success rate). After our first proper IVF appointment, I think it took about 10 weeks to sort out the SSR op and it was Dr Irvine who did this (he is lovely and very good at carrying out this proceedure). My DH's situation was far worse than yours, he was getting between zero and 10 live sperm in every SA, most of which were immotile! Dr Irvine, however, managed to find some decent ones in SSR and after that we started our proper treatment about 6 weeks later. They usually like to do a fresh SSR on egg collection day and use frozen sample as back up but my DH was not willing to go through it again so Dr's agreed to just use the frozen sample. We are very blessed that it worked first time for us. I know it won't be the case for everyone but I'd say based on my experience to wait on NHS if you feel you have the time to spare as it comes up pretty fast in the end and you now only get 2 cycles. So if you go private first, you will then only qualify for one go on NHS and I think (but get others to clarify this) that you will be back at start of waiting list for this go if you've bypassed it by going private in first place. I'd save my money while on waiting list in case you need a 3rd cycle and then you can also choose to try another clinic if you feel RIE are not what you had hoped for. 


Hope that helps you a little. Wishing you all the best in your journey.

Dale xox


----------



## Mw1

Thanx so much for ur fast reply!. We do hav time I suppose I'm 26 and my husband is 30. It just sounds such a long time doesn't it, especially wen friends r on ther 2nd and 3rd babies so far!!!. It's frustrating.

My husbands first sa showed 90,000 sperm but no movement, the 2nd as showed 120,000 sperm but still no movement. Iv got him taking a million vitamins bless him!!.

The form we got through was for a referral to dr Irvine - wat does he specialise in?. Is he a urologist?. I'm glad uv said he was nice and pretty good at wat he does. 
Waiting for the nhs tries does totally make sense but i'm so impatient now but at the same time I kno we wouldn't b able to fund more than prob 2icsi goes privately wer as if we waited for the nhs ones we could hav the 2nhs tries plus 2private tries if all that was needed- please god not tho!!!.

How was ur partner after ssr?. Was he very sore?.

Thanx for the infox


----------



## kittensdtm

You're welcome Mw1  . DH thinks Dr Irvine is a urologist (I couldn't remember). He's certainly the one who carried out the op and I've been told he's very professional by hubby and good at what he does. His success rates are good and he doesn't take chances i.e. doesn't take too much tissue in any one go so that there is a far lesser chance of injury or hormonal problems afterwards. SSR can be a bit hit or miss because sperm production only happens in little patches and there's no way of telling where until the tissue has been extracted. You will find if searching the net that some other clinics have very high success rates with SSR but they don't tell you that a number of their male patients end up on hormone therapy drugs afterwards due to the damage done. So in my opinion, Dr Irvine is a top surgeon. Unfortunately DH had a bit of an infection afterwards, which is pretty unusual, but as such it did take him a while to recover from it (~4 weeks) and that's why he wasn't keen on going through it again but I've heard that other guys have happily underwent the proceedure 2 or 3 times and the discomfort is mild. Your DH will probably be back at work within 2-3 days.

Yeah I'd defo recommend you to wait since you are both young. It seems like forever when you are at the begining but just find yourself a couple of projects to get your teeth into and keep in the back of your mind that the time will come. And it'll be here sooner than you know it! 

Happy to answer any other questions you might have. Good luck and let us know how you get on with first app. Oh, if you meet Dr Tong, which you no doubt will, he can be quite blunt and seems like an unsympathetic ear-so just to prepare you. He made me cry on our first proper IVF app but after getting used to him, I found him quite nice and also very good at his job-which is the main thing  .

xox


----------



## Mw1

Thanx so much for the info that was fabx


----------



## Gems82

HELLO,

I have finally realised that you click reply to put a post on this hehe! I have just signed up today   so please forgive me until I get used to this. I just thought I would pop in to let you know that we have been on the IVF waiting list for 2 years and almost 2 months. We started off at St. John's in West Lothian 3 years ago with Dr. Thong, but he moved from there so we then got introduced to Dr. Brady and he put us on the IVF waiting list and we got moved to RIE. We really have no idea who our Dr is now as I feel we have been left in the dark with this whole situation as we didn't even receive conformation of being put on the list until we contacted them a year later or that we had been moved! However, we have had our letter confirming that we are almost top of the list and that treatment will start in the next 12 months   . We went for our HIV and Hep B+C blood tests last week (as they hadn't been taken yet!) and the nurse was wonderful. She told me I have to get down to 76kg, but I can call around 78kg and we can get started so I have calculated that I could be calling them in around 5-6 weeks (fingers crossed I don't slip up with my eating habits!)

I am feeling quite nervous and excited, but my fiance is $*@#ing himself - he said! I feel this is because it's not like an accident, but more like a wedding... you plan for the big day and when it arrives every emotion goes through your head (wait until I fall, fingers crossed!)

I hope you have found my story so far slightly interesting and that I haven't wrote the wrong information on this page.

Thanks


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi Gems, 

well done for finally signing up, hun!!   

Your first hurdle is done - you met Dr Thong...   If you didn't get put off by his bluntness then that's the first win! As for who your doctor is going to be - throughout my 5 years of treatment I've seen about every single consultant for IVF, which is probably what will happen with you too. That is only for the treatment side of things ("Blue team"). If you're still on the investigation side ("Red team") then I think you'll get assigned 1 doc - I believe for us it was Dr West, not sure if she's still there. 

The nurses are the same though, and they're all very nice and you really build a friendship with them. 

Your poor fiancee - think it's different for the men - it's the whole investigation side of things and then where the problem lies. And yes, it's not an accident, but you got something to work towards to.

Just to repeat what I told you before - it may take some time to get the result you've been hoping for, it all depends on different factors (and for us it seemed to be stress in the end!!). As long as you keep that in mind and don't expect a positive result with the first run, you should be ok. 

Hope everything is going ok and that you're getting to the target weight quickly (if not we're going to pull you in the pool!!  ). 

Kat


----------



## glitteryam

ladies hope everyone is well.
Special   to gems82 and mw1.

Im still quite new so still getting to grips with the site.....everyone is soooo lovely and i find that reading other peoples stories and being able to have a good moan has been great for me. Everyone always cheers me up and just wanted to say thanks again!!  

I got my letter through the post Friday saying my names at the top of the waiting list   so my nhs funded ivf will start in the next 12 months!!! wish they could give me a better estimate than 12 months....thought if i was at the top then it would be sooner?? Anyway only been on the list for 1 year so realise im very lucky as i have read others having to wait 3 years plus!! Sent my wee form back with our details including weight?? im 5 ft 10 and 13 stone so hoping im not too overweight for treatment  not sure what the weight limit is??

Gems 82 just realised were both at the top of the list so may end up being buddies   I am also nervous and excited and my partner keeps saying hes fine....although think hes nervous too. Hope we dont have to wait the full 12 months!!

Mw1 totally agree with u on this one....It just sounds such a long time doesn't it, especially wen friends r on ther 2nd and 3rd babies so far!!!. It's frustrating. I am in the exact same boat....im 27 and all of my friends are on their 2nd and third babies  

 Glittery Am


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi Glittery Am, 

I'm not sure what the cut off is for taller women for treatment, but for me it was definitely BMI not higher than 32 (although if you're just a little out then they'll let you do it - at least with me they did - and I'm 5'4".  

Even for the private waiting list we had to wait for some treatment and while they say you'll get treatment within 12 months they will see you beforehand for more tests and then there may be an opening on the waiting list because someone who's on the waiting list is opting out due to either pregnancy, ill health/holiday or because they decided they stop treatment. 

I'd say you're still fairly young (well... in comparison to me, DH and I started treatment when I was 32 - we're now 37 - and tried naturally for 5 years prior to that) so hopefully all will go nicely and you're getting the positive result quickly.  

All the best for you & Gems82 and all the others - and always remember, your treatment route might take longer and some diversions, but from all the ladies who walked beside me on the treatment path, only 2 decided after several failed attempts to go down the adoption route or give up on the idea of a child. 

HUGS, 

Kat


----------



## Mw1

Glittery am that's great ur at top of the list!!!!. Is that a year since u handed in ur questionaire when bloods r first taken??. That's much better than the 3years iv heard from other people!.
I hope they get u in soon so u don't hav to wait much longerxxx fingers crossed for ux

we r still waiting on hubbys blood tests cumin back. It's his very basic ones fsh lh testosterone and genetic ones. Wev waited over 2wks for the results This can't b right, wen he phones the gp they just say they aent back yet!


Great news againxxx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi MW1 

Its a year since i had my appointment at the ERI-doc put me on the waiting list after all mine and partners tests were done.
Having to wait 2 weeks for the results is such a long time.....sooo unfair!! Just keep phoning and make a complaint.....they should have been back by now??!! Hope you get them soon.

Im excited and happy but another 12 months feels like a lifetime.....every time i try to phone the nurse whos in charge of the waiting list....shes either not in or nobody answers the phone....sooo annoying!! I only want to know the chance of it being sooner than another 12 months.  

Glittery am


----------



## glitteryam

Thanks Little wolf  

Hope all is going well for you....i see your expecting twins....how exciting 

I havent got a clue what my BMI is so i will check that out. 

Glittery am


----------



## Gems82

Hi all,

Glitteryam - I will be starting my treatment once I get down to a bmi of 30 or less (76kg), I calculated yours and if your 5ft 10ins and 13st your bmi will be around 26 so your fine as you are not over or under weight  So if I get down to this target by the end of July I will start treatment 5 months after getting my letter saying I'm near the top of the list 

Can anyone tell me briefly what happens when you start treatment? What's the first thing they do? Or have I not been told anything about it all so I'm not put off or something? A little hint would be appreciated.

xxx


----------



## Minako

Welcome Gems!

Not sure where to start, but nearer the time you will find out whether you need short protocol or long protocol ivf, but whatever you get there will be injections, prodding and scans. Ten years ago I never would have guessed that I would be injecting myself everyday (during treatment) with no problems  

I found the experience a bit surreal, and it was a relief to find folks on FF who shared the experience. I felt clueless a lot of the time and was worried I would not take in all the information, however although an overall picture is great, you only need to know about the next appointment and you will be reminded time and again of anything you need to do.

Best Wishes  

Minako


----------



## Gems82

Hi Minako,

Thanks for giving me a wee tip as to what I have ahead of me  I have heard a few people talk bout injections and I was getting a bit worried, but it doesn't seem to be as bad as it sounds from what people are saying on FF. I think ivf will get me fully over this silly fear of injections I have occurred over the years as I am already feeling like a pin cushion from the amount of blood tests I've had in the past two years 

Thanks again

How is everyone else getting on? xxx


----------



## nikkinurse

Hi Everybody  

It's been a while since I've posted but I've been lurking and following everyones stories.

Gems82, Glitteryam and Mw1 special HI to you!

I got my 'Top of the List' letter in May and me and DH went for our first appointment on Tuesday. We had the lady doctor who wears the headscarf? can't for the life of me remember what her name is but she was nice anyway.

we have our Nurse appointment on 15 August and will have my baseline scan at end of August and get started hopefully!

I'm absoloutely bricking it about my AMH though. I only had 8 follicles in total when she scanned me on Tuesday, which she said was acceptable for my age (36) but I'm really worried now that my reserve is low and that will lessen my chances even further  

And I now have to wait 3 weeks for the bloomin results! Booo!!

Anyway she said everything looked healthy and signed us off for the treatment OK so i suppose I just have to be positive 

Hope eveyone is enjoying the summer so far, Oh and KarT the very very best of luck hun...I really think it will be your turn this time...  

Love 

Nikki


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello, i dont post here anymore but do lurk to keep up with everyones stories.  Hello to the newbies, this is a great place to get support and ask questions I know I found it brilliant when I was going through treatments.

Just wanted to say Nikki dont worry about the AMH and follicles.  When I was tested I had a great AMH but then I had op on my ovary prior to the first IVF treatment and then again prior to 2nd to remove huge cyst.  I only got 5 eggs first cycle and 3 eggs second cycle.  Yet that second cycle gave us 2 fantastic embryos and one not so good and out of those 2 put back we now have a beautiful 9 week old baby girl.  So although they say the more eggs you get the better chance of conceiving it doesnt always work out like that so keep positive.

Good luck to you all, I know how unbelievably hard it is to go through treatment, but i can assure you its worth it in the end.  Just shout if you have any questions and praying that you all get your BFPs soon xxx


----------



## saffy78

Hi Everyone on this board,

I'm new to this website and looking for some help and advice.  I posted this on the Clomid forum but didn't get much of a reponse, and wondered if you girls in Edinburgh would have better advice? I realise most of you are going through IVF/ICSI, but wondered if you had any experience of using Clomid?-

I was started on Clomid 1 month ago at the RIE fertility clinic, I have PCOS and have been TTC for 12 months, although have had no AF for 12 months since I came off the pill. My husband's SA was all good, to the issue just seems to be with me!

I was given provera to induce AF and then clomid 50mg for days 3-7 of cycle. This is a month ago ( today is day 30 of cycle) now and nothing has happened. I did a pregnancy test on friday and monday but negative. Should I have had AF by now if clomid had worked? The hospital told me to collect a urine sample each week which I keep in the freezer, I handed these in on Tues, but I don't get the results for a week. So confused and don't know what's going on. I've been having terrible stomach cramps and constipation (sorry if too much info) spoke to doctors out of hours at the weekend who said this was probably just due to a stomach bug and not likely to be related. 

If anyone can help with guidance on what's going on- or what to expect- please let me know. If the clomid hasnt worked- will they up the dose?  I see in some post people mention progesterone levels- what should I be asking the hospital about this? what levels should I hope for? Do you know what hormones they are looking for in the urine? Will they do any scans?

If the Clomid doesn't work- will we be looking at IVF?

thanks for any help xx


----------



## Gems82

Hi Ladies,

Edinburgh has got quite quiet recently   I have been posting on Belly Buddies as I feel they are at the same stage as me so far and I am able to get most queries answered without having to ask or jump too far ahead of myself!

How are you all doing? I have lost another 1 1/2lbs this week so I only have 2 kg/ 4lbs left to lose then I can call the nurse to start tx 

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## KarT

Hi all

Thanks for the good wishes Nikki!

saffy 78 - sorry, I'm afraid I have no experience of your question. Hope someone can help.

gems - well done on the pounds dropping off!

just a wee afm - started stimms yesterday (menopur - bit of a faff). Feeling pretty good so far - much calmer this time and just trying to think about next couple of days at a time. 

macgirl - not sure if you still lurking on here (!) but just to say been thinking about you as think you might be starting around now too.

Hope everyone else doing well,

Kxx


----------



## Minako

Hello Ladies,

Saffy, welcome and sorry to hear about the sore tummy, I hope it is better now.

Nikkinurse, good luck with the test, but Pumpkin Pie is right, so try not to worry.

Gems, well done with dropping the pounds.

KarT, glad you are feeling positive,   , would love to hear how you are doing.

No news myself, I'm just trying the old fashioned way and saving up until it's my turn in the New Year.

Best wishes everyone.

Minako x


----------



## Daysleeper

Hello all,

Thought I would finally jump in and say hello, just going a bit mad on my second 2WW with Menopur at
ERI. I've been going there for years as an Endocrinology patient, I think I've been there more than to my GPs!

I don't know how many guys on FF go to ERI, every time I've been to the waiting room there is a new face. 

Sometimes I want to say Hi to everyone in the waiting room and smile, 
sometimes it feels so early in the morning......

L xx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi everyone hope youre all well 

My computer is broken so havent been able to get onto the site so a quick wee post today...

Got a phone call to say that i am top of the waiting list and have an appointment on Monday 15th August.....soooo excited!!!  

I have been very lucky as have only been waiting just over a year on the Nhs waiting list!  Finally my luck is changing  

Not sure what this first appointment will involve so if anyone knows then please pass on some info

Thanks and   to everyone

Glittery Am xxx


----------



## Gems82

Hi all 

I have just came back from a weeks holiday and Belly Buddies has disappeared!!! Also there are lots of NEW topics around the home page  I'm a bit confused and gutted.

glitteryam -   so happy for you on being top of the list already  Good Luck with everything and keep us posted because I don't know the process either so you will be helping me out with what to look forward too 

Daysleeper - I have been to ERI twice and no one has been in the waiting room  My apt's are usually around lunch time though     and   with the 2ww

Minako - Are you not waiting on the NHS list?

KarT - What is stimms if you don't mind me asking?

saffy78 - I hope you have found some answers to your Clomid q's! I see there is a topic thing for it on the home page though 

nikki - good luck for the 15th  

I hope everyone else is doing well

Gems xxx


----------



## KarT

Hi all

Daysleeper - hope you're coping through the 2ww. I always want to say hello to people in the waiting room too but understand not everyone wants to talk so I put on that blank expression!

Gems - I've been on Menopur. Quite different results to gonal f which I used last time. With gonal f I took much longer and had more small follicles and 11 eggs. With menopur I've just taken 14 days and have 9 good big follies and they reckon I might get around 5 eggs. I also had no side effects up until the last few days. Don't know if that's all the drug change or not.

Glitteryam - delighted you've got your date! Not long now! At our first appointment they weighed and measured us both, took blood and talked us through our test results and options. But we didn't know at that point that we would need IVf so we were different and that appointment was a bit of a shocker for us.  You're in a different place so I guess what they will do is talk you through the process - and maybe also do the weigh/measure/blood test thing. They might give you a scan - don't panic if they do, it's totally fine and you get really used to it.

minako - nice to hear from you, hope you're hanging on in there.

afm - in for egg collection tomorrow. Been much more chilled this round but feeling a bit nervous now. Just keep up the chant - quality not quantity, quality not quantity!!!!


----------



## macgirl

Hi everyone

KarT - am stilll here just!  Been away on holiday and just got back at the weekend.    for tomorrow will be praying you get a few top notch, juicy, high quality, fabby perfect eggies

Minako - hi, hope you are well and good luck with the saving!  Now that we have had holiday we are back to clean living and saving in case we need a 3rd fresh cycle next year.

gems82 - hello - I can be a belly buddy if you like as put on a few pounds since last cycle and over holiday!!

Glitteryam - great news on being top of list!  Have they said what month you will start treatment - jut be prepared that it could still be a few months after your appointment but it is great to get things moving.

Daysleeper - I know what you mean and there is always that awkward moment when you walk into the waiting room and see people you know from work - or is that just me??  Twice I managed to avoid as people (going in and out)  but third time they were sitting waiting for tests so had to say hello!!  

AFM - we were at ERI yesterday morning for scan to start frozen cycle.  Despite my best efforts at timing my holiday before July AF it turned up last Thursday in Thailand - was not impressed as very hot and made it hard to swim last couple of days.  Anyway I asked about whether I could start on double dose of burselin for down regging as first two cycles it took me over 5 weeks to down regg and last time the side effects were quite hideous.  I can put up with it but just wanted them to speed things up at bit.  Anyway Emma was fabulous and went off and discussed with the consultants then came back and said that instead of injections that when my next AF arrives I have to start taking Climaval (Oestradiol valerate) tablets for 2 weeks and then I go in for a scan the Thursday following that by which time my lining should be ready for the frozen embyro transfer.  Sounds so nice and easy - there are no side effects. I need to lose weight and couldn't exercise the last time so at least I can go to the gym this time up until FET.  Apparently can only be done on FET's and they have had a few people do this recently and it doesn't affect success rates.  So that is us back on the rollcoaster very shortly - cannot believe how quickly the last 3 months have gone - felt like I had only been at ERI a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## owenl

Hi Macgirl, and anyone else that used to know me on these boards.  Well things are finally beginning to improve for me, at last a year after my final go at IVF, miscarriage, DH giving up on our marriage and severe depression, we have been living as 'flat mates' which has been hell, we have finally had an offer on the house, so all going well moving out on 23rd Sept, lost my job but going back to college to study for an HNC in Social Care and taken a part-time job as a Support Worker to gain some experience and keep the wolf from the door till I get through college so things are on the up - not the life I planned but there is life beyond infertility.  Who knows once I'm settled in a place of my own, I may meet the man of my dreams.  Feel that once I've made these final steps, I'll probably stop lurking on the Moving On Boards and this board which I still look at occassionally to see how you are all doing.

All the best for the future and here's hoping your dreams all come true.

Lisa


----------



## KarT

Been a long morning - but I am home... with 2 embies! I can't believe it!  

We have 1 9cell grade 3 (4 being the best ) and 1 5cell grade 3. Dr Thong and embryologist were brilliant - they let DH barrage them with questions about the health risks and likelihood of twins. They said it's highly unlikely we will end up with twins. Obviously worried about that as they can't think my embies are that great. However I do feel we have made the right decision.
I was so proud of DH for being so careful and thoughtful about our future babies!He's a funny one - typical man, rubbish at talking about his feelings, but good to know he does care about these embies as much as me really!

macgirl - good to hear from you - brilliant news about the FET! (Makes you wonder why they ever do it the more difficult way?!) Will have everything crossed.

lisa - can't believe the rough ride you've been through. wishing you all the very very best for the future

Hope everyone else doing well and thanks for all the good wishes, Kxx


----------



## Minako

Hiya,

Lisa, you deserve some good luck and best wishes for your studies  

KarT, 2 embies on board is brilliant news     , take it very easy. 

Macgirl, my fingers and toes crossed for you  

Nicola xx


----------



## macgirl

Just popped on to wish KarT the best of luck for tomorrow.  Hope eveything in the 2WW has gone well for you and not driven you


----------



## michelle1984

hey how is everyone?

Don't know if anyone remembers me lol well called ERI yesterday as i haven't heard back about starting our 2nd round of ICSI got a call back this morning could start with September period but we going our honeymoon on 10th September ( got married in May late honeymoon   ) and period starts before we go so Ive to call with October period for starting in November     gives me time to lose the weight that I'll put on on holiday lol
Feeling excited and also really scared this time as we are aware that this is our last free try  
anyway going to try and not worry about it too much going to enjoy our honeymoon.

karlt hope everything goes well for you today

love Michelle xxx


----------



## nikkinurse

Hi everyone 

Not been on here in a while as things have been pretty hectic at home and work 

Hope everybody is well.

THnks to Pumpkinpie (if you are still checking in once in a while) for making me feel better about the amh test. You too Minako - keep going with the old fashoned way, you just never know!

Macgirl - good luck when you get back on the Rollercoaster, might see you on-board!

Glitteryam- what time is your appointment on Monday??!! I might see you in the waiting room...mines is at 2pm  

Gems82 - hi hope the wait is going quick for you.

KarT - thinking about you today and  fro good news 

AFM...

Got my nurse appointment on Monday. Feels like forever in coming around!

Also got my amh back and it was 8.4. 

So not great but not awful either I suppose since I'm 36 

The nurse said they regard it as normal anyway, so thats good enough for me!

Still not sure if I'll be on the short or long protocol yet. I'm thinking probably long. Anyone got any ideas??

And if its long, does that mean I start downregging on day 21 after my next period (period due August 26th)?

Hi to everyone I havent mentioned. Anybody seeing anything good in the Festival??

Nikki   x


----------



## Gems82

Hi

I have had a call today saying I'M TOP OF THE LIST!!!!    I'm so excited. The woman asked my weight and because my bmi (according to her) is 32, she has moved my "clinical appointment" - whatever that means - to November, so if any of you can fill me in on this, it will be greatly appreciated.

KarT -     for today, is this the 2ww now for you?

Lisa -   good luck for the future!

macgirl - how are you getting on? I'm back on belly buddies. Are you coming to join us? I'm on the Spring in our Step 2011 forum. Good luck with it all.

michelle - Congrats on your starting back on the tx   and enjoy your honeymoon, thats what they are all about... stress free 

Nikki - Good luck with the appointment on Mon.

I hope everyone else is doing well and I look forward to hearing how all your appointments and scan etc. are going.


----------



## KarT

Girls - I can't believe I'm about to post this.... it's a     !!!!

Over the moon! Now... how to get through the 3 weeks to the next scan?!!!

Lovely to hear all your updates and that everyone seems to be moving along nicely.

Nikki - my AMH is also 8.something and I was also told to consider it normal for my age so no fretting. And yes, if it's long you start on day 21.

Michelle - have a fab honeymoon and make the most of the cocktails as they will be your last for a while!!! 

Kxx


----------



## nikkinurse

KarT OMGOMGOMG!!!   !!!!!!

That is so fab CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

I told you it was your turn 

You must be absolutely on cloud nine!!

Have a happy and healthy 9 months, I'm sure everything will be just perfect  

I really hope I wont be far behind you hun    

Nikki x


----------



## Gems82

Yeah! CONGRATULATIONS KarT   I just told DF and we both got tears in our eyes lol. Good luck and enjoy your next 9 month. I look forward to hearing how your getting on throughout 

xxx


----------



## michelle1984

aaaaawwwww karlt massive congratulations         

im sure i'll enjoy my honeymoon i'll have a few cocktails for u      here's hoping im next x


----------



## kittensdtm

KarT - what fabulous news!!! Big congratulations     . Waiting for the first couple of scans is really hard but hopefully it will fly in. Get plenty rest and take care of yourself, first 12 wks can be a bit of a rollercoaster ride. 

Hi to everyone else and good luck to those on/starting treatment soon. Wishing you a fab honeymoon Michelle! 

Kittens xox


----------



## macgirl

KarT - this is great news!! I saw your post on my phone at the gym last night but was finding it hard to negotitate the cross trainer and type a reply at the same time.  I am so, so pleased for you!!  No more vino for you now   

Michelle - have a fab honeymoon!  Hope you are going off somewhere nice away from all this festival rain.   

Nikkinurse - good luck

Gems82 - I will PM you - I don't know where to find BB's!

Hi to everyone else!

About 7 days til I start tablets for FET - eek!!


----------



## KarT

Thanks for all your lovely good wishes girls - you've got me grinning all over again!!!

Big huge     for all of you about to start soon!

Kxx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi ladies, my computer is still broken so trying to reply on my phone. Taken me about an hour to get here coz my phones being slow!
Firstly wanted to say OWEN L so sorry to hear about the awful time youve had. Hope youre ok and well done on turning things around. Chin up and wish you all the best! youre an inspiration-dont think id be as strong as you. I suffer from depresion and know how hard the little things can be-not to mention what youve been through. Stay strong x x x  
MACGIRL-hi,i dont have a clue which month i will start?
GEMS82-yipee youre top of list same as me!  well done on your weight loss-ive put on a lot of weight recently so im preparing myself to be told to lose some weight.xxx
NIKKI NURSE-my app is 1.15,might pass you on my way out  good luck with your appointment xxx
KART-CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP  SO LOVELY TO HEAR POSITIVE NEWS-KEEPS ME HOPEFULL.HOPE YOURE WELL AND SO HAPPY FOR YOU XXX 
Hi to everyone else,hope youre all well
SO NERVOUS ABOUT MY APPOINTMENT TMORO! xxx


----------



## Minako

Hi Everyone,

Just want to add congratulations to KarT, was teary eyed in a good way when  I read it.  That is such fantastic news  .

Nicola xx


----------



## Mw1

Hi ladies just got our very first efrec apt through to see a dr Brady. Anyone had him/her? Wat r they like?. Ours is a sperm issuex


----------



## glitteryam

Hi ladies, my appointment went well.Dr Thong was really nice (was expecting an ogre as iv heard he can be a bit rude) was complete opposite though. Had an internal scan-he said something bout 5 strong black things? didnt understand what he was talking about but he said it was all good? also showed me a







on the screen-im very rare as i have a







********* shaped cervix  me and dh had blood tests and we have an app with nurse in 6 wks to discuss injections and what happens next. Told i will start ivf end november december  Dr thong said i will have short protocall and hav high risk of being over stimulated?? dnt hav a clue what any of this means,when he asked if i had questions-i went blank and partner too! been an emotional day and happy but at the same time dont want to get my hopes up. Cant wait to hear how everyone else is getting on? xGlittery Am


----------



## nikkinurse

Hi Glitteryam and everybody else  

Glad today went well, I think the black things were probably the follicles that house your eggs - they usually look like crazy paving on your ovaries if that makes sense. Normally you would have 3+ on each side. Five on each side is the preferred average I think, although I had only 3 on one side and 5 on the other at my last scan.

AFM - we had our nurse appointment today which went well I think. Spoke to Ciara who was just lovely - down to earth but professional too  

Hubby had to give another sample which he was a bit nervous about...no need it was pretty much top notch! In the very top category according to the nurse. Haven't heard the end of that one  

Only thing I'm really confused about is about whether to go long or short protocol  

I think we would normally be long but they are doing a study at the moment using a new drug on the short protocol which has apparently got good results and we fit the criteria, so just don't know.....

Will read up on everything over the next week before   comes - will need to decide before then. I would welcome any advice 

Hope everyone is doing well and KarT I hope alls going smoothly so far  

Nikki x


----------



## Michelle1799

Hi Nikki,

I am on the short protocol at the ERI and am taking part in the study for the very same reason. I’ve been doing my injections for 6 days now and feel great; no side effects only had sore head on the first 2 days but was told could take a paracetamol. I had my scan this morning and was told that my follies are growing well and now have to attend the clininc every 2nd day for a scan.

I believe that the difference with the research and the normal cyle is that you would start both drugs (I’m on Pergoveris and Cetrotide) on the 2nd day of your period instead of day 2 and day 6. 

Hope this helps

M x


----------



## glitteryam

Thanks nikki nurse-think i need to do some more reading as i feel like i dont have a clue! glad today went well for you and can imagine your hubby is as proud as punch with himself haha. Was this your second appointment with the nurse today? If im on short protocol do you know how long before december i will start injections etc? should have asked all this today but went blank with nerves,emotions! x x


----------



## nikkinurse

Glittery - I think if you are short protocol you will start injections when you get your December period. 

With the short one you miss out the (approx) two weeks of down-regulating or 'shutting down' your system before hand. I think! 

If anyone else knows different please say! 

Yesterday was my first nurse appointment - like the one you will have in 6 weeks, the appointment I had a few weeks ago was the one with the Consultant like you had yesterday, getting bloods taken etc. 

Don't be afraid to phone the nurses and ask any questions you have Glittery, they are so nice and I think they understand that we often are in a daze when at the clinic and will immediately forget everything weve been told 

Michelle1799 - thyank you so much for letting me know you are on the study, I am so glad things are progressing well for you and wish you lots of luck   Please keep us informed of how you get on...

I think I will speak to the doctor tomorrow (Dr King?) - she phoned and left me a message today - and ask her my list of questions   before I make any decision....certainly sounds promising for you though!

I just can't wait to get started now, whatever protocol I'm on!!

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the glorious summer weather    !!

Nikki


----------



## glitteryam

Thanks again nikki,i have been reading lots...so much to take in! im starting to write a list of questions for my nurse appointment. 
Nikki which month do you start? are you looking into yoga,chinese medicine or doing anything before you start-health diet wise? hope you dont mind me asking? ive heard colonic irigation is beneficial...mum dad and dp were in hysterics at this haha. Ive been looking into short protocol and single embryo transfer. Dr thong said i will only get single embryo transfer? i always thought they put 2 in and thought id have a better chance of success with 2-have read that theyre trying to cut multiple birth percentages. Hope im not just getting 1 due to this! Hope everyone else is doing well. Glittery am x


----------



## Gems82

Hi,

MW1 - Dr. Brady (Male) was the one who referred us to IVF after all the "tests" you get from ttc naturally (I actually taught his kids swimming! = TMI). I feel with him there is no beating about the bush! Basically we had been through loads of test with a Dr. Vani at St. John's and he (Dr. Brady) was covering his shift and referred us straight away and gave us a lot of information at the same time, but not too much to forget. Hope it all goes well and you find him as good as I did.

Nikki - Are you getting to choose which protocol to go for/ on? What is the difference between long and short? I'm confused, but maybe I'm asking too soon before I get to the stage of the doctor explaining it all

I love all these wee updates still  I'm learning lots as I find wikipedia etc go too technical/ medically advanced for me. Thanks again ladies.


----------



## nikkinurse

Hi Girls  

Gems82 - Long is just 'longer' cause you have to down-regulate or 'switch off' all your hormones to do with your monthly cycle, usually for a couple of weeks before you start stimulating your ovaries to produce eggs which lasts for another 10-14 days.

Short misses out this initial bit and combines the two in one basically, lasting foe about two weeks. So basically long means injections for  around 4 weeks as opposed to 2 weeks for short.

Neither seems to be any better/worse than the other, although long seems to be the default protocol. Hope this helps!

They will explain it all at next appointment anyway   I have a choice but sometimes I think they recommend one or the other.

Glitterayam - I'm not doing anything extra special, just gonna take care of myself - lots of fruit and veg and no alcohol or caffeine once I start  !

The colonic sounds fun tho   If you think it would help and your not squeamish, why not !!

With regards to the single transfer - I'm afraid Dr Thong is right, they only put one back unless the embryos are not best quality. This is to cut back on risky multiple pregnancies....

Nikki x


----------



## glitteryam

Hi nikki,

not brave enough for the colonic-but signed up for fertility yoga? completely not my thing but going to give it a try haha. 

Also my dad bought me tea bags today-de caf ones-bless him! 

Only 1 embryo seems so unfair-had my heart set on two-felt like it was an extra wee chance case 1 didnt work  

oh well-will keep doing my research. Looking into zita west books?  

Hope everyone else is well  
xGlittery Amx


----------



## Gems82

Thanks Nikki, that's cleared up some confusion that I had.

I got my appointment letter through and it is for the 8th of SEPT!!! I thought it was supposed to be Nov (the nurse said on the phone), but its Sept. I think it will be more blood and the final weigh in to see how close I am to my target weight. This means I have 8lb to lose! I really hope I can do it . I think I will eat as little as I can appointment day and I'll also take the advice from another forum and wear light clothes


----------



## bubbles2010

Hey Guys, 
Hoping i could join this forum, Had a question, I live in west lothian and my doctor is referring us to a fertility clinic, Will we be referred to st johns in Livingston or RIE? Does anyone have an indication on the timescale for your first appointment?   And I know its properly a hard question but how long was it until you got refereed for IVF?
Thanks for any replies am a bit lost at the moment as to why this takes to long,,,,,I had to wait nearly 2 years just for this referral, I have put it to the back of my mind cause i was worried/scared But now am trying to go full force into tests,
I have been reading up on it and nhs dont support ovarian reserve test, do you think i should go private for this test? And if i did would i need a referral for it?
Sorry I have loads of questions with no answers, thanks for any help/advice, Well wanted and needed, 
For those of use whom have had to wait years of ivf i think use are so strong and hope i can be as strong as you during my wait, 
Thanks for reading 
x's


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello, just wanted to say massive congratulations to KarT, how are you doing, the wait till the scan is hard, not as hard as the 2ww but still almost as bad.  But you have got over that first hurdle.  Hope time passes quickly till you can see that heartbeat xx

hi to everyone else and good luck to those going through treatment or about to start.  it is so hard especially when it doesnt always work out first time, but it is so worth it in the end.  I still cant quite believe I have a baby and shes 15 weeks already.  Every day I remember how much of a blessing she is.

i continue to lurk to keep an eye our for some good news from some old friends, macgirl and michelle its got to be your turn this time xxx


----------



## macgirl

Hi Pumpkin - good to hear from you!  Imogen is gorgeous    so sending her a virtual hug   !  Yes Michelle and me are definitely next - this whole thing is seriously losing it's novelty factor for me!  I have started tablets for FET (no injections!) and go for scan next Thursday with view to transfer the following week - eek!  They seems quite definite about the timescales - 2 weeks of tablets from 1st day of AF then scan following Thursday then ET a few days later - but I can't quite believe it after all the delays down regging in the first two fresh cycles.  Have just worked out if the transfer is some time in the week beginning the 6 Sept we will know the outcome by Friday 24 September (and likely much earlier as it is a blasto transfer).  Just fingers crossed the little frostie defrosts okay!  

Welcome Bubbles!  Am not sure but think you will be referred to RIE although you may be seen by a consultant for tests at St Johns in the first instance!  Perhaps if there are any other West Lothian bods here they could answer this question.  I would wait and see what tests they suggest you have and if they do not suggest the one you mention ask why you are not getting it.  They do test for AMH levels at RIE.  It used to be 16 weeks for the first appointment but think things are improving on that score.  Also used to be 3 year wait for IVF but less than 2 years now (think we were about 22 months).  One of my friends recently only waited 18 months but there may have been other factors as she needed an op first that may have sped things up.  At your first appointment they will take your history then decide what tests are required.  Tends to be bloods and sperm for males and bloods, ultrasound and hysteroscopy for us ladies!

Gems - Good luck! 8th Sept is not long now.  How about a colonic and haircut beforehand?  Maybe donate some blood?? Actually I once donated blood on a SW weigh in day and didn't seem to make a difference!

Glitteryam - don't worry about the transfer.  They always say only 1 but on the day once they know the quality they might let you transfer 2 if the embyro's are not the very best quality.  Both cycles they said to us only 1 and then on day of transfer recommended 2.  If you are being NHS funded they are strict but you can always argue on the day.  My advise having been through this twice is not to worry about it in advance - focus on the process one step at a time.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Gems82

Hi bubbles,

I'm from West Lothian and got referred to St. Johns from my doctors. At a guess (poor memory!), I'd say it took about 6 months before we were put on the IVF list, but we have been very laid back about it all and hoped it would happen naturally. I don't think it will be long until you get your 1st appointment, but it might be for in about 3 weeks from when you receive it (which should be within the next couple of weeks from getting referred). We got all our tests done there, but our Gyno. moved to Glasgow. The Dr who took over from him was from ERI so now I'm getting seen there   However there is no forums on this for St. John's (I've just realised)!

I hope this has helped? Oh I also think I've been on the waiting list for the full 2 years because I had to lose weight! You need a BMI of under 30 and no smoking!

Thanks for the tips macgirl! Good luck next Thurs


----------



## Juniorpark

Hello Ladies

I wonder if I could join your forum?  I am new to Fertility Friends and found my way here from a post in another forum.  

To give a little bit of background into my TTC journey so far, I am just turned 39 years old and came off the pill in July of last year, by January my cycle was still very irregular and I went to my GP and had 21 day bloods done and all okay, and I also started going to acupuncture once a week.  By the end of March my cycle was regular and I agreed to keep trying for a few months to see if things would happen naturally.  By the end of June no joy so my husband went for his SA (all fine) and we went back to our GP to see what our next step was.  Our GP said that given my age she would refer me to the RIE.  About 3 weeks after we saw the GP got a letter from RIE with a questionnaire requesting I get Day 3 FSH/E2/LH done along with a swab.  Once I had had those done we were to return the questionnaire and go on the waiting list for an initial appointment which they said would be within 12 weeks.  Still waiting on that, but its only been about 2 weeks.

I phoned for my blood results as I was curious and couldn't wait until the appointment to discuss them, and my FSH level is 13.5 which is not great.  I googled the results when I got them and was alarmed, I bought myself a couple of Zita West books and have been doing my research.  My acupunturist (whom I was going to twice a month since April) has said that she can work on getting my FSH level down but only if I come every week again and she will give me some chinese herbs in tablet form to take.

So, now I wait for the appointment, will persevere with the chinese herbs when I get them, and continue with the acupuncture which I enjoy.  I think I enjoy it not only because it is relaxing but also its good to see someone every week to talk to about things.

I haven't read every post in this thread, just the first few pages and the last few pages, but the burning question I do have about the waiting list for IVF at the RIE is, do they put you at the end of the list automatically no matter how old you are?  The reason I ask is, with me being 39, if the wait was 2 or 3 years, I would be considered too old for treatment as my GP has said the cut off is 40 (which I will be next July).  Will this mean that they won't even consider me?  From things I have read over the last week or so, IVF may not be the answer for me if the follicles won't respond to stimulation anyway, but this is just something I worry about, along with everything else!

Apologies for the long post!

Thank you for listening.


----------



## Minako

Hi Juniorpark and welcome

Thanks for posting. I was really interested when I read it.

I was 38 when I asked for help with my infertility and 39 when I got my first IVF treatment. Some people don't wait as long as 3 years, but I was told on my first appointment I would not get a turn before I was 40 and too old for funded treatment  . Even with being self funded, my husband and I waited long months for a first appointment and then longer for treatment. The waiting is painful for everyone, but being a bit older I worry that time is not on my side. DH originally told me we could only afford one treatment, but when the first one didn't work said we could try again. Our next self funded IVF will be early 2012 (and I will be 40 then).

Until then DH and I are TTC the old fashioned way. I have been taking my supplements, doing my best to persuade DH to take his, given up alcohol and I am on decaff tea. I am curious about acupuncture and herbs and it really has made a difference for you and other people, so maybe I should look into that too. I hope I hear more from you.

It does help being able to talk with folks who are in a similar boat or who have already been through it. 

Lots of luck and welcome again.


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Minako, thanks for your reply.

I really believe the acupuncture has helped me so far, I will be interested to see if it combined with the chinese herbs can lower my fsh.  I'm going to book in for another Day 3 blood test next cycle to see if the levels are consistent whilst I wait on my first appointment.

I've got my acupuncture on Wednesday this week and I should get the herbs then, will let you know how I get on.  I also signed up for fertility yoga for a 5 week course at the same place and have my second class tomorrow.

My sister works for the nhs in Manchester and she spoke to a gynae colleague about my results and he was saying that he felt that I would still conceive naturally and to keep trying.

These forums are great for getting advice and sharing experiences, there is always someone who knows what you are going through.


----------



## nikkinurse

HI everyone  

Have had a bit of catching up to do!

Big hello to Bubbles2010 and Juniorpark  

Bubbles - sorry I'm not much help but Macgirl is right, RIE do the amh test for ovarian reserve as standard and I waited a similar time to her for treatment - went on the list Nov 2009 and am starting treatment in Sept 2011

Juniorpark - I think Minako's said it all, and I was really interested to read your story too and wish you the very best of luck  

Pumpkinpie - your little Imogen is sooo gorgeous, and looking at her pic reminds me what the goal, and hopeful outcome, of this whole fiasco is   You are so very blessed, but hey you know that eh ? 

Macgirl -  the best of luck with the scan on Thursday and will   for your little frostie that they warm up nicely   

Gems - how's it going with the diet? I know how hard it is, I had to lose some weight too and have managed to get my BMI from 31 to 26, been a struggle but the best incentive ever!! Good luck for the 8th!

Glittery - how are you getting on?

Hi to anyone I've missed  

Afm - starting SP on or around 18th Sept depending on af. 

Pre-treatment appointment went fine last week - still only 8 follies in total at baseline scan but at least it's not any less than before and    might be a couple more next month.

Getting really excited and   now

Nikki x


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi All

I got my chinese herbs in tablet form this week, day 3 today, 10 tablets for the first three days and 17 tablets a day from tomorrow onwards!  Have put back my Day 3 blood test until cycle after next to give the herbs and the acupuncutre time to do their magic.

I went to the Shawfair Park open day today at the Bupa Murrayfield, had a quick chat with Dr Thong after the presentation who suggested I get my AMH tested as a priority.  

Anyone know if that is done on the NHS at the RIE as part of the investigations?  Or will I need to pay privately for it?


----------



## macgirl

Hi Juniorpark


ERI do test for AMH but cant recall them doing it as part of the investigations though there were a few blood tests.  I definitely had it done before both my ICSI cycles - it actually went up slightly before the 2nd cycle which I didn't think was possible!  You could always phone - also it may be that they have changed they way they investigate as we never had any tests prior to app other than SA and I got blood test to check I was ovulating. (Unless that was an FSH!!)


Nikki - hope the 18th comes around quickly, that your AF plays ball and you have some good juicy follies for your cycle   


AFM - the scan went well on Thursday - lining needed to be a minimum of 8mm and it was 11mm so they were very happy and am booked in for FET this Thursday. Have to phone in the morning before we go to check our little frostie thaws okay         .  All going well am going to work from home on Friday and prob go back to work on the Monday


Have a nice Sunday everyone - lets hope the sun stays out all day!!


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Macgirl

Thanks for your reply, I'll be thinking about you on Thursday and crossing everything for you.  

Juniorpark


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Ladies, just catching up on everyones progress-wow lots going on. Nikki not long now. Bet youre excited and nervous! Gems how are you getting on? I have my nurse appointment in 3 weeks to talk injections and dates. Ive got so many questions written down! Trying to write this on my phone and doesnt let me get back to everyones posts so sorry i havent commented on everyone-wishing you all lots of luck and hi new people x glitteryam x


----------



## Ella101

Hi Everyone,

I am new to all this, came across this forum a little while back & had a read through some of the threads, so many of the accounts were a huge help as well as a comfort to me so I thought it was about time I logged in!
We have been trying to have a baby for nearly 5 years (I'm 34 now), it has been a pretty frustrating & fruitless journey so far & just gets harder as I'm sure you all know...  
We were put on the nhs ivf waiting list at the ERI a while back & at the end of last month I received a letter saying we were near the top of the list & would receive treatment within the next 12 months. I filled out the form enclosed & sent it back the other day, we're both non-smokers & our bmi is within their recommended limits so it should be ok (the main questions they asked on it), but was just wondering if anybody knew what sort of timescales they generally follow after this letter? 
Gilleryam & nikkinurse, really excited for you both to see you are about to get started, I just wondered if I'd be looking at a similar timescale to get started after receiving this letter? Anyway fantastic to see the list is starting to get moving & loads of luck to you all with it, also good luck to macgirl with your FET this week!! xx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi ella, top of the list is great. I got my top of the list letter in july after 14 months on the waiting list. I sent the forms back and was telephoned with an appointment to see Dr Thong roughly 6 weeks later. Had an internal scan and blood taken by a lovely nurse who made me and dp laugh. My next appointment is in 3 wks to discuss injections and dates to start November,December so hopefully you will be starting Dec,Jan,Feb? Fingers crossed you hear soon-just feels like i spend my life wishing it away-wanting the months to go quicker! are you the same? xglittery am x


----------



## Ella101

Hi Glitteryam, 

Thanks for getting back to me there & that's great news about the times (I have been on the list for a similar time too), I was really hoping for some time around Jan or so, makes me feel a lot more positive anyway! 
I know just what you mean about wishing time away, it's all I think of to be honest & get more and more anxious the longer it takes waiting! Bit of a vicious circle... Try to get on with things & use work as a distraction, but it always creeps up!
Just feel like we've been on this journey forever, the longer time goes on means the more pregnancy announcements that come up from friends & family members just gets harder to swallow. Feel like we stick out like a pair of sore thumbs & everybody has figured now there are problems!!
Anyway to end on a positive the ivf waiting list moving on really gives new hope with the whole situation, at least we know we are doing everything we can. We had to drop out of self funding as our savings took a real hit with all the stuff that's going on right now & we just can't afford it anymore, felt like such a blessing when we got that letter a few months later! 
You must be so excited about getting started soon, will keep my fingers crossed for you with it all, good things come to those who wait as they say!! Keep us posted on how you get on too xx


----------



## macgirl

Just a quickie from me to say  am officially PUPO  

Went in this morning for our FET and got great news our one and only frostie, a 6 day blast survived the thaw 100% - at least they think it was 100% as there are over 100 cells the embryologist said it was hard to count but they are very happy with the quality and look of the blatocyst.  We seen it on the screen before the transfer and it looked fab.  So relieved it survived the thaw and so happy as it is I think the best embryo we have had transferred in 3 cycles.

As it is a blast we only have a 9 day wait - OTD is Sat 17th!  (            )



Will pop back later to catch up on personals


----------



## blueBell2010

Good news Macgirl, everything crossed for you this time   How have you been otherwise, how was your holiday??  Sorry I've never been on since our wine night, I was scared I'd lead you astray again   I felt the need for a complete fertility break after last time...  

Seriously tho great news and congrats on being PUPO....  

I'll be joining you soon, in for EC tomorrow, I so hope it works this time around, I'll be keeping you company on the 2ww very soon going    although I've vowed not to go mental with the symptom spotting this time, erm sure that'll not last.

Hope everyone else is doing well  

Hugs and best of luck 

BB xxx


----------



## macgirl

OMG Bluebell that is spooky!  Would be great if we could join KarT!  Best of luck for tomorrow          


   Praying you get a nice crop of top notch eggs.


Our holiday was great


----------



## mandimoo

Hi Bluebell, I just checked in on you after we had a little chat about mixing the Menopur and I see you are in for EC tomorrow.  
       
Wishing you all the best x x


----------



## Gems82

Hi to Juniorpark - I hope you are not on the list for too long and that it works out for you   Are you still keeping up the acupuncture and yoga?

Nikkinurse - good on you going from 31 to 26 bmi!!! Good luck on or around the 18th for your start of tx   

Glitteryam - Its getting close for you too! Best of luck! We could be starting tx together?!?  

Hi to Ella101 - I got my near the top of the list letter in March, but my bmi was 36  so I think thats why I received a top of the list phone call on the 10th of Aug because they asked my weight. From there I had an appointment today (see below to see what I got up to) and I should be starting tx in Nov 

Bluebell2010 - Hi and good luck for EC tomorrow   

AFM - Well I weighed in at 80.25kg. My bmi was 30.5 and we had a massive chat about what goes on in ivf. Now providing DF stops smoking and I have my weight below 30 bmi we start tx in Nov  woo hoo!!! We got bloods taken today so I find out my AMH later on (she said 4 weeks?) and I can't remember what blood DF got taken, but it was alot of blood! I got an internal scan and my ovaries were filled with 10 follies each  and I did my chlamydia test too. We go back in two weeks for a sperm analysis and a chat with the doctor. 1st day of AF in Oct I have to call to get bloods n ultrasound then discuss when in Nov I should be starting tx. I hope this all sounds correct. We are getting ICSI. Oh I'm so happy we are moving forward


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Ella,i totally agree with you and feel exactly the same  Nearly all my friends and family have children and get pregnant straight away-its so unfair! Chin up though-its almost our turn to try and if its meant to be then its meant to be! We have been very lucky not to have waited 3 years plus on the nhs list! Sorry to hear about your savings-i cant afford to go private either  even if my 2 nhs shots dont work  I am so nervous about starting-even though ive wished the time away to get here. Lots of luck to you to and hope you hear about an appointment soon   

Macgirl-great news  hope all goes well,wishing you all the luck in the world.

Hi bluebell-lots of luck to you too

Gems82-that would be nice if we were starting together. Our names-Glittery and Gem-must be fate haha. Youre doing great with your bmi and 10 follies-wow amazing! i only had 5!  

lots of luck everyone,GlitteryAm x


----------



## blueBell2010

Thanks Ladies for your good wishes   Had ET yesterday, so two embies onboard and instantly turning into a symptom checking manic    It's only been a day  

Mandimoo - how are you doing?  Have you had your follow up yet?  I'm proberly way behind in the news

MacGirl - Fingers crossed for you hunni  

Hi to everyone else and I wish you all the best of luck whatever stage your at  

xx


----------



## macgirl

Hey bluebell congrats on being PUPO   

Glitteryam - it is natural to be nervous - even when I had to wait nearly 6 months for my FET it still felt too quick when the time finally arrived. Just need to stay positive   

Thanks to everyone else for their best wishes - love the support of FF


----------



## Gems82

for you bluebell. Just relax and try to take it easy  

A small update from me - I have 4lb left to go to get to the hospital target weight, but my bmi is now under 30   Sperm anaylsis is on Tue so I'll let you all know how I get on

Hope you are all doing well. xxx


----------



## Ella101

Best of luck to Bluebell & Macgirl, hope all goes well!!!! 

Also you're so right glitteryam, at least we haven't had to sit on the list for 3 years as some have had to do so very lucky there, although I have been checking my answer phone constantly for this 'top of the list' phone call, think I'll need to be a bit more patient!!!!  
I feel nervous too at the thought of it so totally understand, but just try to focus on a positive outcome.. Also as you can get unlimited transfers depending on the results too, at least that ups the chances if you get to blasto.. One doctor I spoke to (when we were considering going private with gcrm) said that if you get an over all of 2/3 good embryos that are suitable for blasto then with FET included you are looking at around a 75% chance over all (under 37). It's all down to the individual of course, no figures/stats can predict what will really happen though, we can only do what we can to give ourselves the best chance once our time comes around...

Also well done Gems82 on the bmi, fingers crossed for you starting very soon!!! Also good luck for the SA too!!

xx


----------



## glitteryam

just on for 2 mins to check how everyones doing!!
Thanks macgirl  
Best of luck Bluebell  
Well done on your BMI Gems82 thats great and 4lbs to go...good luck,you can do it!!!  
Hope your phone call comes soon Ella 101   



XxGlittery AmxX


----------



## Gems82

Hi all,

So an update from sperm analysis:




The count/ mobility thingy is still low, but sperm is still good enough for ICSI  



My AF has still not came this month (I'm unexplained irregular AF) so since we don't know when AF is going to come and they want me to start in November, I've to go in for my scan when I start AF even if its tomorrow! I went home and I've started spotting  So as long as its in full force tomorrow I get scanned at 11.30am  If its not quite full on I can delay until Thursday, but yeah I'm getting started  



Also... I'm 78.1kg from 80.25kg two weeks ago so they are very pleased 

I hope you are still relaxing bluebell  

How are you getting on Nikkinurse? Have you started tx?

I hope everyone else is getting on good


----------



## Ella101

That's great news Gems82, well done on your bmi!!

Our SA was similar before & suitable for ICSI, I think they are leaning more to that now anyway as they get a much better result over all.

November will be just around the corner, good luck with everything!! xx


----------



## Little Wolf

Great news, Gems82! 


Hope all is going well and November is coming around faster than you'd think. And well done on the BMI!!  


Unfortunately can't give you any info on ICSI now, but am sure there are still some successful ICSI FF ladies who are reading this thread and could answer questions. 


Keeping fingers crossed (as well as for everyone else on here) and congrats to MacGirl & Bluebell for being PUPO and KarT for your BFP. Would be great to see more of you joining us on the other thread.  


All the best, 


Kat


----------



## blueBell2010

Thanks Ladies, 2 sleeps to go and it can't come quick enough I'm going a little nuts, had no symptoms at all 

Little Wolf- congratulations on your twin girls ))

Well done on your BMI Gems, and it's true Nov will be here in a flash! I don't have any experience of ICSI as we've had IVF, but as little wolf says I'm sure there will be a ICSI lady here who can help

Ella, hope its not long before you get that call 

glitteryam, hope all is good with you!

Hello and apologies to any one I've missed!

BB x x


----------



## Gems82

I had my scan today  I've to call in 2 weeks to get my blood test results back from our two weeks ago appointment. When I call I'll get a day to pop down for my drugs, needles etc and my jab training. I then start 1st day of next AF   However if AF hasn't come in the next 6 weeks (2nd Nov), I've to call and they will inject me to push things along  I know! How exciting!!! Like you are all saying, I can't believe how fast this is coming around!

I hope you are all doing well and thanks for the support ladies xxx


----------



## macgirl

Hi everyone


Sorry not posted but it was a BFN last Saturday    Was hit really hard this time as we had a top quality blast on board so spent most of last weekend crying.  Have been off work all this week as so upset then got really bad cold and sore throat and AF from hell (that is still making me feel sick today).  Have not had a decent nights sleep in over a week and just want to feel well again.  DH booked me a massage tomorrow so hopefully will be okay for that - also had nice dinner booked at Harvey Nichols restaurant (usually go to the brasserie) but my sense of taste is a bit shot at the moment so am going to cancel that I think.


After a lot of soul searching I think we are going to try again (we were already on the waiting list for ERI in April) but am going to look into getting more tests to make sure that there are no immune or other issues with me before we do.  I don't see the point of just going through another cycle again and doing the same thing but not ready to give up yet.  Follow up appointment is on 17 October but not sure to expect much from that.


Bluebell - am thinking off you today    


Hi Gems


----------



## Ella101

So sorry to hear that macgirl, I read your posts before & was thinking of you this week when I was on the forum.

I really hope you start to feel better soon, these things all seem very unfair.. That is a very good idea about the immune testing too, best to have a really clear picture before starting again.

On a positive it's great to hear you're not giving up on it & April will be here in no time xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Macgirl - I am so sorry to hear your news, was so hoping it would work out this cycle.  When you feel up to it, it might be worth chatting to someone like Peanuts (Dawn) who went through the immune testing and treatment, I dont think she is on here much but I have her on ******** so could let her know if you did want anymore info on it.
hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Irishlady

So sorry to hear your news Macgirl, sending you    

xx


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Girls

Sorry not been on for a while, needed a break.

Macgirl - I am so sorry to read your news, sending a hug.  

AFM - I called the RIE the other week to ask if Ovarian Reserve testing was part of the investigations, and no its not.  Only done on the run up to IVF.  Mentioned this to my acupunturist and she said one of her client's who lives in the Borders had it carried out at her GPs.  So, asked my GP, she said no, burst into tears at GP and was handed box of tissues      That weekend, Groupon Voucher came on for Shawfair Park for the Ovarian Reserve Testing at a good saving, so decided to go for it.  So far, have had the blood test and to go back for the scan and discussion on 6th October.  I decided that I wanted to know where I was at and my mind wouldn't be at rest until I knew.

I'm still on the chinese herbs, £50 per month for three months, plus the acupuncture once a week.  I've finished the 5 week yoga course and taking a break from that.  When I was at the Docs the other week, she suggested I try and not focus on things so much and try to put it out of mind.  Now, all you ladies will totally understand - easier said than done.  So, I put the books away, didn't come on the forum and decided to take a break from yoga.  Am thinking about getting the Zita West CD on relaxation and visualisation, my acupunturist said she might have one I can borrow or if not give me a code for 20% off.

For the girls who are starting out on the IVF journey, its good to hear you didn't have to wait the full 3 years anticipated to get to the top of the list.  My Doc was going to phone the RIE for me and find out the criteria etc, as because I am now 39, I don't think I will get to the top of any list before the big 4-0 next July.  That was two weeks ago and she still hasn't phoned, I sense a reminded email coming on today.

Have a good week girls and I will check in again later.

Juniorpark x


----------



## glitteryam

Hi all 

Macgirl i am so sorry and hope you are ok  

AFM...Well i had my nurse appointment today....didnt go as well as id hoped. My AMH test came back low at 4.6  
This was a total shock as im only 27 and thought id have plenty of eggs!! so instead of short protocol...im going to have to go through long protocol. Ive to phone the nurse with my November AF which is in 6 weeks time to get a pre treatment scan and mock transfer. Then 6 weeks of drugs,scans and hopefully 1 or 2 eggs....PLEASE!!!  DPs sperm sample came back perfect so suppose thats a positive thing!!

Feeling really down as i have blocked,holey tubes,have very little cervix left due to past abnormal smear cells and now have have a low reserve of eggs!!  Life can be so cruel sometimes  

XGlittery Amx


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Glittery Am

Sorry to hear you didn't get such great news with the nurse.  I too am worried about what my AMH will be (I'm 39), but my Mum said to me the other week - as long as there is an egg there can be a baby.  And I've made up my mind, even if there are no eggs, there can still be a baby with donor eggs.  I've been doing a lot of reading lately, bought two Zita West books, and women with AMH's of 2 or less have gone on to have successful pregnancies.  

I've also had abornmal cells in the past and had a few colposcopies and treatments, so I will be interested to know what has happened to my poor cervix.  I've not had any other investigations yet as still waiting on the first appointment at the RIE (probably mid November).

I hope this helps in some sort of way, keeping everything crossed for you.  

JP


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Glittery Am

Me again, I found this post on another thread and thought it was worth sharing.



katie mum said:


> Hi
> I thought i would let everyone know that you can get pregnant with a low AMH result !!! don't give up hope !!! We tried naturally for a baby for a couple of years without result , investigations showed my partner had no problems but i had a Low AMH result of 3.2. I was truly devastated and had been told that if results showed a very low result i would not be offered any treatment . This result of 3.2 ( close to the very low number )to cut a long story short would allow me to get 2 IVF rounds but no IUI treatments . I was told that i had only just got on the IVF list as i was 38 and my chance of getting pregnant was less than 10% . I initially found it very hard to stay positive however i felt i needed to be open to the fact that it might work rather than filled with negative feelings , this was not easy but i kept this in mind whenever i went for treatments . I had 5 eggs collected ( initially again i felt that this was a poor result ) the next day we were told ALL 5 HAD FERTILISED !! then when i went for the embryo's to be put back we were told our embryo's were all graded 8 OUT OF 10 !!!!! and that put us in the top 15% !!!! we were also asked if we knew how lucky we were ! two embryos were put back and in two weeks we were told WE WERE PREGNANT !! i was told on the phone we had a "positive result" i had to ask what that meant lol when i realised that it was true we were pregnant i was overjoyed ! i was told that it was early days!! i remember feeling doubts and negative thoughts creeping in again - what if we miscarried etc etc . i remembered to keep open to the fact this could be the start of a great successful pregnancy , and it was ! our beautiful baby girl is now five months and our everything x I just celebrated my fortieth birthday and i got the best present ever ! stay strong and try to keep positive you never know it just might work !! xxx


----------



## Ella101

Glitteryam, so sorry to hear about your results not being what you expected, but as juniorpark mentioned below it does not mean you won't go on to have a successful pregnancy. The other thread posted just shows too!!!! Just remember it only takes one at the end of the day!!

I don't know much about AMH levels but I have a friend who has had a lot of laser treatment in recent years on her cervix due to abnormal smears (about 3 rounds of it, one of which was pretty serious), she is currently 9 months pregnant & hasn't had any issues at all. 

Also that is interesting about your relaxation cd Juniorpark, may give it a go!!!! I have been for acupuncture at napiers which I have found really good. Need to get back into the swing of it again though as kind of stopped pushing with the whole ttc naturally. After about 5 years, you get a bit fed up, lol!!!!! Good luck with your appointments.

Hi to bluebell too, hope all has gone well for you.

xxxx


----------



## kittensdtm

Gems-we went through ICSI so pm me if you need to know anything. Hopefully I can be of some help.

Macgirl-so sorry to hear your news. Miracles do happen (I know after the Dr's all telling us we'd never be parents) so just take time to rest, grieve and then gather new strength to stay positive for your next cycle. Sending lots of hugs to you. 

Wishing everyone on here all the best wherever you are on this journey. Xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

hi, just wanted to say try not to worry too much about the actual AMH level.  when i was tested my AMH level was fine and we were having IVF due to male infertilty but by the time we came to the top of the list i was diagnosed with severe endo and had two major cysts removed after the first round and the second round of IVF, both times probably a lot of tissue from my ovaries was removed.  they didnt retest my AMH but I am guessing it dropped significantly as I didnt get many eggs. I think i got 7 eggs first time round and 5 the second. i was distraught but with ICSi we got good fertilisation and on our second attempt we had two first class embryos and i now have a lovely daughter.  they do tell you that your chances are not as good if you dont have many eggs but at the end of the day it only takes one.  Good luck xx


----------



## glitteryam

Thanks so much Junior park,feeling more positive now  

Pumpkin pie thats great...what a journey you,ve been on and so amazing that you ended up with a beautiful daughter!! 

Ella 101 thanks for the info on your friend...makes me feel so much better  

Bluebell and Gems how are you doing?? 

Macgirl...thinking of you every day  

Girls each and every one of you is amazing....you all keep me smiling when times are tough


----------



## Gems82

Hi everyone  

 hi macgirl.

Bluebelly - thinking of you  

Juniorpark - how are you getting on with that dr of yours?   Did they call yet? I'm pleased for you that the voucher came through! Things happen for a reason I say  

Glitteryam - Try to relax! Keep looking at the positive    I'm glad the girls have helped you out    

kittensdtm - Thank you! If there is anything I need help with I'll pm you. Thanks again  

AFM - A wee lb off this week! 3 to go   If I get down to target soon I'm going to keep going until Nov/ AF so if I am naughty, I won't have to worry too much (or feel guilty  )

Everyone else, I hope you are all doing well


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Gems82

Still nothing from the Doc, that's been three weeks since I went to see her, I think maybe she has forgotten.  I will chase her up tomorrow.

I have my ovarian reserve scan at Shawfair Park on Thursday this week, a little apprehensive about the results.

Well done with the wee lb off.

JP


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Ladies

Update from me.  Went for the results of my AMH blood test and ovarian scan today at Shawfair Park.  AMH of less than 1.5 and only 3 follicles on one side today.  Dr's advice was get myself some IVF as quickly as possible.

Still trying to process the info and take it all in.

I have an appointment after work today with a Counsellor, am hoping that speaking to someone about my feelings face to face will help me process things.

How is everyone else doing?

JP


----------



## michelle1984

hi all
sorry not been on for a while have had some things going on plus had our honeymoon which was great !   
have been reading up on everyone tho hope you's are all OK 
macgirl so sorry to hear for your result hope u doing OK? its so hard after our EFT i was totally gutted couldn't even think bout doing it all again but you will get through it    

wee update on me going in to eri tomorrow about starting our 2nd round of icsi not sure what protocol I'll be on prob long will find out tomorrow feeling bit weird bout starting again really hope we get some decent embryo's this time    

love Michelle xxx


----------



## Ella101

Just a wee update too, finally got my appointment in for the ERI to start the ball rolling with IVF so it seems we're at the top of the list now, it's on 25/11. Not sure what to expect from the first appointment though, just more tests/scans? Loads more forms to fill in!!!

Glad to hear you're feeling more positive Glitteryam, remember to check in once you've started & let us know how you're getting on! Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Juniorpark sorry to hear about your results, although IVF is still an option for you of course. I spoke to a counsellor a little while back & it has made a huge difference to how I feel now, hope you get on ok.   

Good luck to michelle on your 2nd round & to everybody else just now too xxx


----------



## Gems82

Hi everyone,

JP - I hope everything went well with the councillor today and I hope your IVF ball starts rolling for you   

michelle - good luck with your appointment tomorrow, keep me up to date with how you get on   

Ella -   Yeah you TOTL. Our 1st appointment was blood tests, forms, a chat about IVF/ ICSI and for me weigh and smoking for DF! It will come round fast.

AFM - I have 1kg/ 2lb left to go to get to the hospital target weight. I called ERI today and DF's blood is all good, but mine is still in the lab   (I wanted to know what my AMH level is) so I've to go down next week for drugs, hopefully my blood results and jab training.

I hope everyone else is good


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Ladies

Small update from me.  My GP called yesterday because I had chased her up about speaking to the RIE.  She confirmed as I had thought that I will go to the end of the list and therefore will not reach the top of the list before I am 40 next July and therefore will be told I am not eligible for funding for IVF.

She was apologetic for forgetting to call the RIE for me, and said that I had slipped down her priorities list - nice!  

She also asked if my DH had been asked to provide a second SA, and I said to her no, you only said to have the one, and she said "oh, I've just noticed at the bottom of the page that they said he should return in 3-4 weeks for a second SA, and it must be done at the hospital this time as with the first result there were some that weren't moving at all"

I was absolutely flabergasted by that one, as we sat in her office in July and she said to us that his results were fine.  She apologised again for not noticing that before.  

So, I've asked her to prepare another kit for DH which he can pick up and do before we get our appointment at the RIE.

Still going to go for that appointment when it comes and see what they say, we need time to save for IVF anyway.

Went to the Counsellor last night, it was emotional, but very worthwhile and she had booked me in for next week and the week after so far.

Hope you ladies are all doing okay.

JP x


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Ladies.... 

Thanks Gems 

Sorry to hear about your low results and the news from your doctor of whom i would be making a formal complaint about if i was you!! What a shame....cant imagine how you are feeling. The counsellor sounds great and its great that you've made further appointments.

Thats great Ella and Gems is right with what to expect at the appointment....good luck!!

Michelle hope you had a lovely honeymoon and how did your appointment go??

Ive had a kidney infection and constant thrush which i cant seem to shift  so had a really low week....also everyone keeps telling me i should be doing Short protocol because of my low AMH but my nurse told me id be doing long Why am i different?? 5 WEEKS UNTIL MY PRE TREATMENT SCAN AND MOCK TRANSFER!!! Getting nervous now. My emotions are so up and down at the moment....my DP is not very understanding but dont blame him...im a nightmare !!

xGlittery Amx


----------



## michelle1984

hey
how is everyone??

well appointment went well yesterday scan showed at least 9 resting folicles   so starting long protocal on 29th this month  

love michelle x


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Glitteryam

Thanks for your reply.

The Doctor we saw at Shawfair on Thursday said I would be on a long protocol for IVF if I went ahead because it would take more to stimulate my follicles because of the low AMH.

JP


----------



## Juniorpark

Small update from me.  Phone the RIE this morning as its been 8 weeks today since I sent in my questionnaire and my appointment was posted out to me yesterday for 10th November.

Just relieved we know when it is now.

JP


----------



## Ella101

Thanks Gems & Glitteryam, that's what I thought about the first appointment, hope all the results come back ok! Quite nervous just at the thought of the first proper tests!

Sorry to hear you've been unwell Glitteryam, hope you're starting to get better & don't ever feel bad at all, DH should be spoiling you! I think it is very hard for them to understand though, mine takes a bit of knocking on the head to get through to him what the journey ahead will involve! Good luck with your mock transfer, do they do that with everybody? Didn't realise they did that at all?

Oh & as juniorpark was jut saying they advise long protocol to give your follicles lot's of stimulation. Also great about your appointment juniorpark, hope you get the ball rolling with it all.  

Well done Gems on the last 2lb & hope all goes well at your appointment, hope your blood tests all come back good too! 

Hope everybody else is well xx


----------



## Gems82

Hi,

JP - Is the 10th Nov you starting IVF at RIE or investigations into starting i.e blood and sperm tests?

Michelle - Good luck with you starting on the 29th   We should be starting at the same time depending on my AF  

Glitteryam - I hope your feeling better   not long now  

I hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM - My AMH is 11.9 and I start on buserelin once AF comes   I'm scared and excited at the same time   I'm guessing I'm on long protocol?


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Gems

Our appointment on 10th November is our first at the RIE since we asked our GP to refer us.  We've had numerous tests done already via the GP, like 21 day Progesterone, Day 3 FSH, full blood count etc etc and my DH has done an SA and is to do another at the RIE before our appointment on the 10th.

Plus we also did the Ovarian Reserve testing last week at Shawfair Park, so will take those results with us.

Our appointment is with Dr Tay.  I am 99.9% sure that we won't be allowed to receive IVF from the NHS as I will be 40 next July and GP said to me the waiting list was 2-3 years.  

But we decided still to go to the appointment on 10th and see what they CAN do for us.  Not sure what they will say/do at all.  After all, why shouldn't I be allowed some kind of assistance from the NHS!

Good luck for your upcoming cycle, keep us posted.

JP


----------



## akhy

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum - just joined yesterday and thought i would post here as i have had treatment at the ERI.  I started my first ICSI treatment at the ERI at the end of August.  I have PCOS and my DH has low sperm count.  Everything seemed to go well throughout the treatment, had 11 eggs at retrieval, although only one of them was good enough to be transferred (grade 2) and i had the transfer 2 weeks ago at day 3 (none good enough for freezing).  All the way through i thought things were going well, scans always seemed fine, only problem really being getting mild OHSS after the transfer.  Still tummy scans were showing the womb lining as being thick and docs and us had our fingers crossed.  

Went for my blood test on Weds and called at lunchtime to be told it was a BFN.  Was absolutely devestated as thought things had been going well and to top it all off started my AF the same afternoon.  Even though you try to prepare yourself either way, you dont realise how bad you can feel till you get told.  I am in tears even trying to write this post - had to take the rest of this week off work as i cant face people and my friends have all tried to be supportive but i dont think anyone can understand unless they have been through it also.  

I felt like i could have had better support from the ERI as you kind of just get told and then left to get on with it - with a docs consultation if you want one which i decided to have.  Appt for this isnt till the end of Nov which is another blow as you have so much you want to ask now.  Ive been told im on the waiting list for my 2nd cycle in Jan but i feel like any hope i had is gone and dont know how i will be positive for this 2nd cycle.  

I have read some posts about benefits of acupuncture/chinese medicine and was thinking of trying the natural fertility clinic in edinburgh - has anyone used them and are they good?

I hope i will start to feel better soon as any talk about babies and pregnancies gets me in floods of tears.

Apologies for being all doom and gloom but hoping to feel better by sharing!  

Akhy


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Akhy

I am sorry you have had such bad news this week.  

One thing I can tell you is, you have come to the right place, this forum is full of lovely women who understand exactly how you are feeling and will give you the support you need.  

That's very good news that you can have another round in January, take the new few months to prepare yourself mentally and physically for that.

I am big believer in acupuncture and I feel it has really helped me so far, and I plan to continue with it whilst TTC.  I can recommend the place I go to, which is Mulberry House in Edinburgh, I go to see Jian Feng who is a Zita West acupunturist and I think she is fantastic.  I am sure many of the ladies on here who visit an acupunturist will also recommend theirs and hopefully someone will be able to give you some info on the natural fertility clinic.

In the meantime, you have to take time to be upset and grieve and take care of yourself.  

When you are ready speak to the ladies on here and they can give you some pointers as to what questions to ask at your next appointment, and they may even be able to give you some insight now.

I know how you feel about the talk and sight of pregnancies and babies, my own sister is pregnant just now and I love her to bits, but oh boy it can be tough!

Take care of yourself and welcome to the foum.

JPx


----------



## marionm

Hi there Akhy-sorry to hear what a tough time you are having,know exactly how you feel as went through it all last year. Just wanted to say I definitely recommend the natural fertility clinic in edinburgh-I decided to try accupuncture before my next treatment to hopefully make me a bit more positive,have had 4 sessions with Fiona who is fantastic & I feel so much better. X


----------



## Ella101

Akhy, so sorry about the last week, very sad to hear how difficult & disappointing it has been for you. I can only imagine it is very difficult right now to feel positive about the 2nd round in Jan, but there's every chance it will go well for you, many ladies on here got a positive result after the first time ended in BFN..
Also very frustrating that the doctor won't see you until the end of next month, as what you really need of course is your questions answered right now, I hope Nov comes round quickly for you (and Jan). 
I would recommend acupuncture too, I go to the natural fertility clinic & have seen Fiona as well. She really is great & a very good listener as well, she has offered me some great advice & knows a lot about the whole ivf/icsi process so can provide a lot of support. They also do chinese medicine there too, definitely give it a shot, the the more balance you can try & get when things are so tough the better.

Also just to pick up all the pregnancies/babies stuff too, I'm having a real hard time of it at the mo, completely surrounded by it right now!! I don't want everybody to walk on eggshells around me either, but sometimes just a little time to stop & think wouldn't go far a miss!!

I'm praying that everything goes ok with our turn (think it may be in Jan too), although I'm terrified, not of the process just of the possible impending disappointment I know I have to brace myself for..

Anyway just need to try & stay positive.

Good luck Gems for starting on the 29th this month & to michelle too, keep us updated on how you're getting on, we'll all have our fingers crossed for you!

Oh also JP you may well be ok for nhs funding as they're reducing the list considerably, I really hope they can offer you something as it would be very unfair not to.

Anyway hope you start to feel better soon Akhy & talking about all of this on the forum can help a little for you xx


----------



## akhy

Thanks for your support JP, Ella and Marion,  I contacted the Natural Fertility Clinic yesterday and am waiting for them to get back to me - its good to know that there is good feedback about them. 

I hope things work out for all of you too - its such a tough process to go through and many of my friends who havent been through it have constantly said it will be worth it to get the a positive but i dont think they realise how tough it is when its negative!

Hopefully acupuncture will help me to become more positive for the next time round.  

I'll have my fingers crossed for all the ladies that are starting treatment soon and hopefully we will all have a success at some point in the near future x x x


----------



## whigers

Hello Everyone,

I have been on FF for about a year now & its been my saving grace!

We have been TT for almost 2.5 years now and have had 1 failed ICSI at the ERI.  We got the phonecall to say it was a BFN on the 18th August.  

Akhy - like you, everything seemed to go well for us with a good number of eggs, above average fertilization rate, 12 embryos & 1 day 3 (grade 2) put back (1 frozen, grade 2).  I was absolutely devasted with the BFN, I have never felt grief quite like it.  But as hard as it may feel for you right now, you do start to see clearly again & get strong and positive again.  

When we got the BFN phone call, I couldn't speak to the nurse from crying so I had to call back the next day.  We couldnt get our follow-up consultation until 18th October, 3 months later!    I was kind of shocked & lost that we were not given more support and just had to deal with it.  I have found the ERI really great up until this point.

I also couldn't imagine feeling positive about a 2nd cycle but 3 months after the first BFN, I am SO ready & positive for the next one. We are hoping to start in January too.  Time definitely is a bit of a healer.

I also used accupuncture and had Rachel at the Natural Fertility Centre in Stockbridge.  She was really great.  Next time round i am actually thinking about reflexology.  I did like the accupuncture but I think i would find reflexology more relaxing.

Akhy, I hope you are feeling a bit brighter about things.

Take care ladies

Whigers x


----------



## starbaby10

Hi Ladies,

I've been reading the boards for a wee while now and have decided that now would be a good time to join as I am due to start down regulating on the 16th Nov.

A bit about my story my husband and I found out we would need fertility treatment just before we got married due to my DH having a very low sperm count so after being referred to 
RIE where they managed to retrieved enough sperm from him we are now ready to begin our 1st ICSI treatment.

Although there is now a bit of hope for us to some day have a family I cant help but feel really nervous about everything it's so hard to think positive at times as you read so many sad stories.

Just wondering if any of you ladies had the down regulating drug Buserelin and if so how do you feel whilst down regging... heard a few horror stories about side effects.

Thank you for taking the time to read this and the best of luck to you all. 

Look forword to hearing back form someone.

xx


----------



## whigers

Hello Starbaby,

Not long for you now - how do you feel about starting treatment?  

I used Buserelin, in fact I had 3 weeks of it.  I actually found it fine.  Have to admit, I couldn't do the first injection, I had to get my DH to do that, but once the first one was out of the way, it was fine.  I didn't really feel any side effects until the last week when I got a bad bout of headaches, they went on for about 4 days & I ended up phoning the clinic to ask if there was anything stronger I could take than paracetamol.  However, I do suffer from migraines so I think I was more succeptical to getting headaches.  Apart from that, I felt absolutely fine on the Buserelin.  

You'll be fine.  I know there are lots of horror stories out there but I would say the majority of people must be ok and its only a small handful who sadly get horrible side effects.  

I think the hardest part of the whole ICSI journey is the emotional side of it all.  I would definitely recommend accupuncture or reflexology as they really help you relax and just try to be really kind to yourself.  If you feel rubbish, then have a hot bath (but not after ET) or lie on the sofa & watch box sets.  

When I was feeling down, I read all the success stories on FF, have a look, there are lots of really lovely stories & it will happen for you.

Take care & sending lots of positive thoughts to you.

Whigers x


----------



## starbaby10

Hey Whigers,

Thank you so much for getting back to me glad to hear you didn't have too many side effects from down regging, I am feeling a little excited as it's our first attempt will be interesting to see how my body reacts to the drug's etc.

I find it easier to deal with it all 1 stage at a time rather than think too much about the outcome we are both very aware it may take a few times before we get a BFP. Thanks for all the advice and yes I will try and read more of the success stories.


What stage are you at just now? 

Take care
Starbaby
xx


----------



## whigers

Hi Starbaby,

It is exciting getting started & once you are on the drugs, time does go much faster.  Its the in-between that drags on.  

We had our first ICSI in July/August this year which sadly resulted in a BFN.  I was absolutely broken.  However, I am feeling much brighter & excited about our 2nd attempt.  We are hopefully starting a fresh cycle in Jan/February.  We do have 1 frostie but we felt we would rather do another fresh cycle while I am still young-ish.  We also found out we are at the top of the NHS waiting list so we will get 1 shot free which is a big relief.  

I am atually torn about whether to do accupuncture again or try reflexology this time round - does anyone else have any suggestions?  Try both or is this not recommended?

Reading a really good book now that I would highly recommend - The Baby Making Bible by Emma Cannon.  Its quite heavy on Eastern medicine principles but a really interesting read.

Take care

Whigers x


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Whigers

Just wanted to say Hi and to say that I have the Emma Cannon book too and I think its great.  I also recently bought two Zita West books and my acupuncturist gave me a Zita West CD to listen to to help me visualise and relax.

I think acupunture is fantastic and go every week at present.  We are thinking of starting IVF in the new year and I hope to use acupuncture throughout.

I tried reflexology twice in the past but it didn't seem to do it for me.  But I am sure others have had a positive feeling about it.  My acupunturist was not keen on me having relflexology at the same time as the acpunture as she was worried that it might upset what she was trying to achieve.

JP


----------



## starbaby10

Hey Whigers

Sounds like your making a good choice starting a fresh cycle I also am 35 yr's old so would defo do the same if it was me. 

Must try and get my hands on that book did you order it on line? Or can you get it at any good book store?

Was considering acupuncture myself but think I will leave it this time round see how things go without having it.

Have ordered the Zita West CD to help with relaxation. Cant wait to get it I find myself waking up through the night lately which must be nerves  also DH says I'm talking in my sleep anyone else been doing crazy stuff similar to this  

Take care Ladies

xx


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi Starbaby,

Just wanted to reitterate what Whigers said about the success stories. The doctors did not hold out much hope for us as my DH has azoospermia, which basically means almost no sperm and those that were present were almost all dead or immotile! We were absolutely heartbroken by this and also because there seemed little they could do but our first ICSI cycle worked straight away and we are now incredibly blessed to have an amazing and beautiful little boy who is 9 weeks old. Hope that helps you to feel positive about starting tx. It's a scary and emotional time but the way I looked at it was not to expect too much but still to hope that it could work. Hoping that helps you and wishing all the ladies on here a positive result! 

Love, Dale x


----------



## Gems82

Hi everyone,

Glitteryam - How are you? Are you still excited for next week?

JP - A week left to go for you too. By your posts you are sounding chirpier     I think your acupuncture is balancing you out nicely  

Michelle - Have you started DR?

akhy - Hi  , how are you getting on? Have the Natural Fertility Clinic got back to you? What about acupuncture, have you started that yet?

whigers - Hi  . Good luck for Jan  

starbaby10 - Hi  . I will be on Buserelin whenever this damn AF of mine turns up. I've not heard any horror stories and I'm not listening to them now   I was just worried about the self injections until today, but you'll read why in my AFM  Good luck in a couple of weeks time when it all starts  

AFM - I got an injection today to bring AF on. As I have said before, I am unexplained irregular  ! I can't remember the name for it! Someone here might know so I can update my signature  . So this big huge needle went in my hip/ bum (its the size of the one we draw up the Buserelin etc. from!) and I didn't feel a thing   well until about 1/2 an hour later, but its just like a pulling/ dragging pain and I have been worried DF might smack my   and hurt it! So far so good though . The nurse said AF should come in 4-14 days and I'm penciled in for my scan on the 24th as the 1st is the last day for starting  stimming, as the lab is taking a week off at xmas and no ops (EC/ET) are taking place that week   

Everyone else - Hi and I hope you are all doing well, whatever it is you are doing


----------



## whigers

Hello ladies,

kittensdtm - what a lovely story, absolutely delighted for you!  Its always great to read such lovely success stories.

Juniorpark - thanks for your message.  Glad someone else loves the Emma Cannon book too!  I also have the Zita West book & the CDs,  they are all fab.  Thanks for your advice on the accupuncture/reflexology.  I think i will ask my accupuncturist what she suggests aswell.  My feeling is the accupuncture is best but i love massage type treatments too!

starbaby10 - Yep, i got the Emma Cannon book off Amazon.  I love the Zita West CDs.  They really do help with relaxation.  I did find myself dropping off to sleep sometimes listening to them!  I think your disturbed sleep & talking in your sleep does sound a bit like stress.  See how you get on with the CDs, i reckon they will help.  I also love a hot bath & a mug of warm milk just before bed, this helps too.

Gems82 - hello!  That injection sounded horrible!  Hope things get started for you in the next week or so.

Take care ladies & have a fab weekend.

Whigers x


----------



## michelle1984

Hi everyone
Sorry not posted much been working lost of overtime as hubby lost his job last month :-(
Gems82 yes I started my injections on sat not had a bleed yet but hoping its on it's way feel but bloated to go back for scan on 17 th x


----------



## starbaby10

Hey Ladies

Dale  -    My DH has the exact same issues as your's and we have got 7 strews in the freezer at RIE, so as you can imagine hearing your story makes me want to believe that having a family some day is possible .    Any advice or tips on how you perpared for TX? 
Little Reuben Joel looks gorgeous. 

Gems82  -  Good luck on the Buserelin keep me posted on how your getting on.

Whigers  -  Thanks for all the helpful tips on relaxation.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Gems 82....your wee bum smiley made me laugh haha  

Ive not been on here for ages....missed so much!!

Hi to all he newbies and the oldies too....hope everyones feeling positive  

Well im waiting for my period to come....due next week...then i have to phone up for my scan and mock transfer!! getting close now....nervous but excited!!

xglitteryamx


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi Starbaby,

Thank you, he is a little gem  . We generally tried to eat healthier and be a little more active. Both took vitamins too but to be honest with you, and I don't know what you believe, we prayed a lot in Jesus name. I know that God heard and answered us because it was such a miracle the way everything worked out all the way through. We only had one straw in the freezer and a frozen tissue sample from SSR so you are already in a much better position than we were when we started treatment. Really wishing you success and happiness! Don't know if your DH is having to undergo SSR too but if you have any questions about proceedures etc, feel free to PM me.

All the best to everyone else too. 

Dale x


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Gems82

I do think the acupunture has helped, I have also been going for some counselling which I think is helping.

We have our first appointment with Dr Tay at EFREC on Thursday morning, I actually feel sick each time I think about it.

I need to get myself together and get a good list of questions ready for the appointment.

My DH went and did his second SA the other week, not had the results back from that yet, but our GP is short of useless and has probably forgotten to phone us again.  But, trying not to get stressed about it because even if the GP doesn't phone we would find out at the appointment on Thursday anyway.  Can't believe how calm and laid back my DH is about everything.

Any advice anyone can give me about the first appointment would be greatly appreciated.

In advance of it I have had a Day 21 blood test (ages ago) two FSH/LH & E2 blood tests, my DH has done two SA's and we had paid privately for AMH and Ovarian Reserve Scan.

So, plan to take all that info to the appointment on Thursday and see what they can suggest/offer/advise.

JP


----------



## Gems82

Hi everyone!

Michelle - Sorry to hear about your husbands job  Good luck with your tx and   you get your BFP 

JP - Good luck tomorrow  let me know how you get on.

AFM - I started injecting today    I'm very happy! I have a bruise at my injection site already  I did my thigh today and trying tummy tomorrow. I was told prick fast and push slow? I have my scan on the 24th   I'm   and I've only just started    

Good luck to everyone else and I hope you are all well!


----------



## glitteryam

Hi everyone  

Gems i started my injections today.....so i know how you feel!! im so excited!! 

Had my pre treatment scan and mock transfer today. I had 5 follies on the right and 2 on the left?? had a trainee nurse doing my internal scan...she couldnt find my ovaries which was a bit worrying and painfull as she prodded about!! Not great when youre already tender with your period   So the doc took over and found them straight away...phew!! Also had my blood pressure,height,weight checked and my BMI is JUST under at 29....phew again!!! Wasnt expecting to start treatment today....was told itd be 3 weeks after my mock so i nearly chocked when the nurse said she was going to give me my first injection today!!  My sis is a nurse so im getting her over in the morning to do my 2nd injection before i go to work. I just dont feel confident enough to do it....didnt get to practise today...the nurse just did it.  So thats me officially started...back in 2 weeks for a scan. Does anyone know if you can drink probiotic drinks during treatment?? i forgot to ask!! also i love baths...are you allowed??

Hope everyones doing well  

xGlittery Amx

Let the hot flushes,mood swings begin!!


----------



## Gems82

Oh glitteryam I'm so excited for you    So are you in on the 24th for your scan too? They probably started you now because of the lab closing over xmas for a week?! I had a trainee nurse looking for my ovaries too and she couldn't find my left one   It is probably the same woman   Keep me posted on your progress  I did my tummy today and didn't feel a thing so I hope it worked  

Gems


----------



## Ella101

That's so exciting Glitteryam & Gems about getting started, good luck!! Sounds like you're getting the hang of it all though, the injections are the thing I'm scared of the most!

Have my appointment 2 weeks today, getting excited now, really need something to get positive about as been feeling pretty down about all of this..

Anyway, will be thinking of you both xx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Gems im excited for you too....yes my scan is the same as yours!!   

Oh and i think we must have had the same trainee nurse by the sounds of it haha  

Well my sis who is a nurse did my injection this morning and it hurt....so i must be a hypocondriact!! haha Think i will do it myself tmoro??  Im sure it worked..wish i was as brave as you  

How are you feeling about things??any side effects so far?? i had a cup of tea today and totally panicked after id drank it because of the caffiene..oops!!i have decaf tea at home but just forgot!!are you avoiding anything or having extra of anything?? its so exciting that were going through it exact same time...so happy i have a buddy   

Ella 101 Thanks   and 2 weeks isnt long to go..    if i can jag myself tomorrow then anyone can so i will let you know how i get on!! my sister keeps teasing me about making a big deal of it but shes a nurse so she jags people a million times a day!! 

Anyway positive positive positive    

Love Glittery Am xxx


----------



## michelle1984

Hey girls
Just to say injections do get easier I've been doing mines in the tummy not done thigh before. I'm back for scan on 17th to check if I've dr and hopefully move on to stimming drugs hope everyone has a good weekend xxxx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi everyone,

Gens and Glitteryam - how exciting that yous have both started your TX good luck to the both of you, I'm starting dr on wed so feeling a little nervous but also excited planning on letting my dh do my first injection however that could change. 

Ella101-  i know how you feel its all so overwhelming with so much info to take in, the best advice i could give you is to take each stage as it comes try not to think to far ahead that way you are dealing with one thing at a time, I'm sure you'll feel better after your appointment.

JP - hope you are well.

Dale - thanks for the tips like you I've been taking vit's and trying to eat healthier as you said it's in Gods hands.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Ella101

Hi Starbaby, thanks for the advice, think I can start to get myself too stressed thinking of the journey ahead, one day at a time like you say & first things first is to see how my first appointment goes on the 25th!

All the best for your treatment as well, are you starting just now?

Will post how I am getting on after anyway..

Glitteryam, hope those jabs are getting easier for you day by day!  

xxxx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi Ella

Yes I'm doing my first injection on wed morning the 16th Nov D/R for 2 weeks then back to ERI for scan on the 1st Dec to see if I'll be ready to start stimulating so my DH are i are very excited to 

see how well i react to the drugs etc not even thinking about the out come yet I'm sure i will do plenty of that on my 2 week wait.

Keep me posted on how you get on.

Best of luck
xx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Everyone  

Good luck Michelle...hope you can move onto stimming drugs soon.  Sorry to hear about your husband losing his job  

Starbaby 10 i let my dp do my injection yesterday and my sister did one too and i prefer doing it myself now. I find it hurts less when i do it!!  but nice to let dp feel part of it all.

Ella 101 my jabs are getting easier and im doing them myself now. So proud of myself haha. 

How you doing Gems??

Good luck and thinking about you all  

Glittery Am xx


----------



## Gems82

Hi everyone,

Wow it sounds like we are all quite quite close together  ! Just a quick update to let you all know the injections are fine. I have had no more bruises except that 1st day. I really can't feel anything either so I asked a nurse I know if I was doing it correct and she said that it sounds like I am?! I actually forget that I'm even jabbing myself everyday at times!   I'm quite naughty and I've only cut out coffee and I'm drinking a minimum of 1 cup of tea a day, I'd say max of 4. Also I've only added folic acid to my vits intake! My moto is things happen for a reason, so if this is my time for a baby it will happen, if not then there will be a reason why not for me to find out later   I'm just trying to stay chilled and positive, but not too hopeful for a big disappointment if that happens too  

Good luck everyone wherever you are in your journey


----------



## tigerfeet1

Hi girls. Hope you don't mind if I join you.  It sounds like I am at the same stage as you. I started my Buserelin injections on 31st Nov and like you Glitteram, they started me early in my cycle coz of Chrimbob holidays    I go back on 17th too Michelle and hoping to move onto Stimms! The time just seems to drag doesn't it and I expect it will get worse too!!!! Is anyone having side effects with the Buserelin? I feel totes fine apart from a bit bloated maybe although I could just be using the injections as an excuse!  Has anyone had a period/bleed as I don't know whether to expect one or not?  Glitteram, did you have one as maybe if they start you on your injections earlier in your cycle, you don't have one!!! It be great to keep in touch on this little journey. Good luck ladies!!!!!! x


----------



## starbaby10

Hi Tigerfeet

So glad to hear you've not had many side effects on the Buserelin , I'm starting my down reg 2m so a bit nervous i was wondering the same about my period so if anyone could enlighten me that would be great.
xx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Gems  I only have one bruise from the first one too and i dont feel anything with my injections now. Silly question but you know when you take your needle out after injecting do you still have a tiny bit of liquid left in the needle??  Im drinking decaf tea and taking folic acid. Im trying to eat a bit more healthy but not working...still eating chocolate and all the bad stuff haha!! My cousins wife drank coffee, occasional glass of wine and just continued as normal and her ivf worked. That was after 2 failed attempts where she cut everything out and took lots of supplements. So her advice to me was just be normal...if you want tea or coffee then have it!!  

Hi Tigerfeet   i feel bloated and getting headaches daily. Im a bit more tired but like you i dont know if its just an excuse haha.  I started injections on day 3 of my period then my period kind of disappeared. Nurse told me its normal to bleed during injections but i havent had anything yet. Still early days though,only my 6th day of injections.

Hi Starbaby  Welcome...this is my favourite thread.I was nervous too and now im fine. I feel a bit silly because i was totally worrying about injecting and now im doing it myself...feeling very proud haha   

Glittery Am, xxx


----------



## Gems82

Hi,

Tigerfeet - I love your name   good luck with everthing! Your lucky you only have two days left until your simming, I'm a week and two days   Yes time does just drag! I'm so busy at this time of year too, but this feels like its just plodding along at its own pace   I was on af when I started dr, but I wouldn't worry if you bleed because your body/ the drugs is trying to get rid of all your lining anyway and same if you don't because its stopping it from starting!

Glitteryam - Yeah I do have some liquid left after I inject. Usually when I draw back the syringe there is a huge air bubble and it retracts back so there is no liquid in it again!   Also when you push up the liquid so a drop pops out at the top, after I inject that wee bubble is sometimes sitting on my skin at the injection site so my tiny blood spot spreads into it and makes it look worse than what it is  

Starbaby - I'm not trying to worry you, just giving you some pointers so your not worried  

AFM - I have been having rubbish sleep since injecting, headaches and good old wind, but I don't think any of this have to do with the drugs to be honest


----------



## tigerfeet1

Hi girls. Nice to hear back from you and feel little bit more reassured about the period/bleed situation. I just really want to move onto stims and don't want to be told to down regulate for another week. My period dissapeared when I started my injections too glitteram. I also have a tiny bit of liquid left in my siringe when i remove the needle. Think this is fine! Will keep you posted on how I get on on Thursday and would love to hear how you are all getting on too. Xxx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi Ladies

1st jab done, easy all that worry for nothing hehe.. got DH to do it and he was really gentle so all is good so far  

Take care ladies
xx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi girls im glad im not the only one with a wee bit liquid left...thought i was doing it wrong!! phew  
Tigerfeet i love your name too  
Well done starbaby  
Gems im taking paracetamol every day with the headaches  
Just popped on quickly...off to work now  
Glittery Am xx


----------



## Ella101

That's great the first jab is out the way for you Starbaby well done (!!!!) & Glitteryam sounds like you are doing grand now! 

Good advice on the old tea/coffee there & I agree that if you want a cup of coffee or tea then just go for it! I have been obsessing on caffeine & it has done me no good, gave in & had a cup this morning, was driving myself insane!!! Good on you Gems for sticking with your cup of tea!!!!

I have cut way back on booze though, hardly having any at the mo (odd glass of red wine as a treat on Sat nights), so that's a very big step for me!
I'm trying really really hard to be healthy on the lead up to starting ivf in the new year (hoping it's Jan), so have started taking loads of supplements/herbs & doing acupuncture too (which I have loved doing, it's so relaxing & I think it has made a big improvement to my state of mind!). 
I'm holding out for a miracle that maybe a ttc naturally will work before hand (on my 2ww as always every month), but I think that is too big a wish to hope for & just so grateful to have this opportunity for ivf without having to wait nearly 3 years for it! I'm just so impatient though & want it all here like yesterday, lol!!!!

Anyway great to hear how you are all doing so far & that the jabs are getting better, plus you're allowing some nice treats in for yourselves!

Hello to tigerfeet too

xxxx


----------



## michelle1984

Hi everyone
Glad you's are all doing well with injections 
I'm in tomorrow for scan to check if I'm ready to move on to stimming hope so in for 8 am will let you's know how I get on x


----------



## tigerfeet1

Me too. Michelle. Good luck. Will look forward to hearing how you get on. x


----------



## Debs79

i got a bleed 4 days into starting the injections, then was spotting for a while. glad your all coping with injections not great eh !!! i was glad when i could stop them, I'm now on my 2ww and i thought the injections had stopped but they ended up putting me on blood thinning injections now!!! these injections are painful as the needle is thicker  but  i only have 3 left to take.


----------



## tigerfeet1

Good luck with your two week wait Debs. Really hope you get a positive result. How do you feel? X


----------



## glitteryam

Thanks Ella youre doing great with your healthy living and so true about the caffeine!! its worse to deny yourself and be miserable!! 

Hi Michelle....fingers crossed for your scan,mines is next week. Hope your ready to move on!!  

Hi Debs oh what a shame with the bleed and extra injections...bigger needle aaaahhh that must be horrible!!   2ww though...wishing you all the luck in the world  

x Glittery Amx


----------



## Gems82

Hi Everyone,

Tigerfeet and Michelle - Good luck for tomorrow (you might get to meet eachother  ) I hope you both get to move on to the next step  and I look forward to hearing how yous get on

Starbaby - YEAH! You've got past that awful hurdle of the unknown   Well done  for no side affects  

Glittery - I've been lucky that my headaches haven't been too bad. I've not been on any paracetamol except for day 2. I've been having dizzy spells while teaching today, but I've not had enough fluids!

Ella - It sounds like you are doing well, keep it up, it will all be worth it. Also while being on my diet, if I give into my choco craving one week, I end up having a big loss!!! So you are right in saying we should not deprive ourselves 

Debs - You sound like you have done a great job with these extra injections and bigger needles! Good Luck for the end of your 2ww


----------



## Debs79

cheers guys


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Girls

Sorry haven't been on for a while, hope you are all okay.

We had our first appointment at EFREC last week and Dr Tay was really nice.  I have to have an Ultrasound and an HSG.  Got the HSG appointment through for 8th December and just waiting on the ultrasound one.

Then he said come back and see him in February.

He did say my chances of conceiving naturally were diminshing and also that if I chose to have IVF privately that in his opinion my chances of success were less than 10%.

So a lot to think about.  We are going to get these tests done and take it from there.

In the meantime praying for a miracle  

JP


----------



## glitteryam

Hi ladies 

Need to have a wee moan because im feeling sorry for myself!!   was awake from 3am until 4am last night. Woke up with heavy bleeding and bad cramps which has persisted all day!!  feeling drained and still got this sore head. The kids at work seemed to play up extra today as well. Then my DP was sending me sarcastic texts which i really didnt appreciate. Just felt like crying all day!!  Now i have to go and babysit 3 german kids (promised mum i wouldnt let her down) really just wanna go to bed and cry!!

Sorry for my big moan. Everyones doing so well and being positive so sorry again!!

XGlittery AmX


----------



## starbaby10

Hello Ladies,

Michelle-  Hope they got you on the stimm's another step closer.

Debs-  What a nightmare more injections, best of luck on your 2ww fingers crossed you get a BFP. xx

JP -  I'm so sorry you must feel awful, miracles can happen but as you said so much to think about you know where we are if you ever need to get anything of your chest. Take care. xx

Glitteryam - No need to apologise thats what we are here for, our DH's don't have a clue at times you just need to try and stay strong and focus on you, I can imagine babysitting is the last thing you want  to do just now.xx

Ella101-  Sounds like your doing all you can to prepare for IVF, I've cut back to decaf tea & coffee so not really cut it out completely, Jan will be here before you know it so not to long for you to wait.

As for me 4 days into DR no side effects yet apart from feeling a little light headed at times only draw back is I'm injecting at 7am every day so it's the weekend and no long lay but like all of you I will do whatever it takes.

Keep positive ladies and look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## michelle1984

Hi
How is everyone 

Well scan went well on Thursday have moved on to stimming to go back on Tuesday for scan and bloods to check how I'm getting on x


----------



## starbaby10

Hey Michelle

Thats great   I'm sure your over the moon best of luck.

xx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Ladies  

Thanks starbaby....are you still not getting any side effects apart from being light headed?? If so youre very lucky!  wish i could say the same.  My nurse told me i could inject at any time as long as it was morning and im allowed a long lie at the weekend  

Thats great Michelle hope all is going well. 

GlitteryAm x


----------



## starbaby10

Hi Ladies,

How you all doing?

GlitteryAm -  Still no side effects I've been down regging for 6 days how long into dr were you before you had any effects and what did you have? 

xx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi starbaby. Had sore heads,light headedness,bloated,tiredness since i started dr. After 7 days i started bleeding,pains,not sleeping,hot flushes,emotional. Basically everything. Just my luck. Im day 12 now-scan Thursday. Glad youre doing so well though  Glittery Am x


----------



## starbaby10

Hey Glitteryam

OMG sounds awful, I hope all goes to plan on Thurs and they start you on the stimm's. 

Heres hoping the side effects stay away I'm sure i'll get something can't shut down your system and not experience any difference.

Starbaby.
xx


----------



## Hope2468

Hello ladies, I'm new here and hope you don't mind me joining ur forum. It's great to hear from other people's experiences. It good to know that I'm not alone... 

A bit about myself...after ttc for 3 years, our DS was conceived through comid. We are so blessed that we have him, and he is our world. But I can't help feeling wanting a sibling for him.  So back to eri and after 2 years of investigations and unsuccessful attempts of clomid was told that we needed icsi. 

Our consultant has now referred us to the ivf clinic and we are now awaiting for our first appointment. We have been told that it was going to be a 6 month wait. I was just wondering if anyone knows does that mean we will have to wait 6 months for the first appointment, or do they mean treatment to start in 6 months! 

Thanks


----------



## zoom360

Hi, I'm new too (hello Hope2468, sorry I can't help!   ).

Been trying for 2 years had ultrasounds, HSG and there is absolutely nothing wrong with me or the other half, just unexplained infertility,  We are both really fit and health so it makes it even harder to accept  

Dr Thong seeing us again in Jan to discuss options but wondering if anyone has had IUI and knows the waiting list time on NHS or self funded and how much it costs as I can't find details of prices!

Any help greatfully received!


----------



## Hope2468

Hi zoom, I know that eri don't offer iui, and I think u may have to go to another clinic. U can get a price list from their website. I think eri are definitely the cheapest.


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Ladies and welcome to Hope and Zoom   Hope- i think it will just be your appointment and not treatment starting in 6 months! Zoom- sorry i cant help you. Wish you both lots of luck though  

Well i had my scan after 14 days of DR. Didnt go very well   My lining isnt thin enough and i now have a large cyst on my ovary due to the burselin  So my dose has been increased to 2 injections a day-one morning and one at night!!   im now injecting in my leg as my tummy all sore and bruised and bled a bit after my 14th injection this morning. If my lining isnt thin enough at my scan next Thursday then my treatment will be abandoned and i will have to start all over again in January   Also my Cyst will need to be drained before the next stage of treatment. The lovely nurse told me that my side effects will now double and that shes only being honest with me. Thanks haha  

How is everyone else doing?? 

XGlittery AmX


----------



## starbaby10

Hi Ladies,

Hope2468 - Hiya and welcome aboard like Glitteryam said I don't think it will be the start of treatment. My DH and I only got put on the NHS waiting list after our first appointment18 mth's ago 
and have just started treatment last week. Maybe things have changed sense then. Hope this helps. xx

Zoom360 - Hiya, not to sure about IUI, however Dr Thong is very good. xx

Glitteryam - I feel so sorry for you that is actually my biggest fear just now,  to go for that scan and be told to keep D/R what a nightmare as you have bad side effects. 
Get that positive thinking back for next Thursday you never know what can happen in a  week. I'm due in next Thursday so nervous.... I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.  How are you feeling these days on the drugs

Best of luck ladies

Starbaby
xx


----------



## Gems82

Hi Everyone,

Welcome Hope and Zoom  

Hope - My answer is the same as glitteryam and starbaby, I think it will be 6 months until your 1st app.

Zoom - I phoned Spire Murrayfield at the start of my tx and got an info pack sent out with their prices. They are having a open day very soon so go on their site and see if you can get booked in for a free consult or listen to Forth one?

Michelle - Good luck with you tx    

JP - Good luck   for your miracle too

Starbaby - Hope the burselin (hope I'm correct in saying your on this) is treating you well still. Are you keeping to 7am?

Glitteryam - I'm so sorry to hear your on burselin for longer and double the amount! Oh and that awful cyst!!! How dare it   I really hope it all works out for you and you start stimming on Thu with starbaby  I don't know if we crossed paths today? I wasn't in until 8.50am and left around 9.30m, how bout you?

AFM - I am now stimming   I have 9 and 6 follicles in my ovary's and my lining is at 2.something so I'm on 150 gonal f. I go back on Tue for a scan and then Fri. I really can't get over how soon this has came round!

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## zoom360

Many thanks for the replies and the welcomes!  

Will get an info pack for Spires Gems, cheers!


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Zoom

Come and check out the GCRM thread, I'm on there and they have a satellite clinic in Colinton.

Jp


----------



## Ella101

So sorry to hear that you have been unwell Glitteryam, really hope things start to look up now that they have increased your dose, let us know how you're getting on, will be thinking of you.

My healthy living took a beating this week when my period arrived, sank a bottle of wine as soon as I got home from work - just thought sod it! It came as no shock arriving of course, it really would be expecting a miracle, but you know what it's like...

Anyway sounds like your doing great Gems, follicle count looking very good, good luck with it on Tuesday! Also looks like you're doing great too Starbaby, hope your appointment on Thursday all goes well for you.

Zoom, I can also recommend GCRM, they carry out IUI & I've heard their results are good.

I had my first appointment for IVF today at ERI, saw Dr Tay, he was lovely & went through the process etc... As we had an appointment for self funding in May this year (had to drop out due to finances) we had already carried out a lot of the tests & forms that are required at this stage so it was quite quick this morning. I also had tests carried out at GCRM in July (again before our finances took a hit!) & my AMH was 14.7 then & 13 Follicles in the Scan, they told me this was good.. However today my AMH that is on file at ERI from May was only 7 which is quite low, Dr Tay said not to worry about & even though it is on the low side it's still in the 'normal' range & he would expect a good response, but it got to me a bit! Although it went up to 14.7 in July, quite weird......? Has anybody else seen a lot of fluctuation in AMH?

We have our nurses appointment on 27/12 for scan etc & then will start treatment on my Jan Period, so by my calender that should be 16th or 17th!!! Can't wait to get started, excited but terrified of course!

Hope all is going well with everybody else. xxx


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Ella

Just wanted to say Hi and good luck with your treatment.  I saw Dr Tay for my first appointment the other week and I thought he was nice too.

Try not to worry about the AMH, I am sure it can fluctuate - mine is less than 1.5 and Dr Tay still said he would treat me in his self funded clinic.  I am keen on GCRM though from what I have read.

JP


----------



## michelle1984

Hi how is everyone?

Glitteryam really sorry to hear how u getting on hopefully things will change xxxxxx
Well was in for scan and bloods and I've to go in on Monday for egg collection   bit scared but sure it will all be fine x


----------



## Hope2468

Thanks for your responses.  I was hoping to be seen sooner   but hey, gives me more time to save up I guess.

Ella- how long did you have to wait for your first appointment? If you don't mind me asking was GRMC much more expensive than eri? It's just that looking at the price list they don't seem to have an all inclusive price. 

Oh...just wondering when you ladies had ec were you sedated? and was it painful? TBH the whole process of injecting and EC petrifies me...I faint even at the sight of blood!! lol..

Thanks again.


----------



## Ella101

Hi JP, thanks for the reassurance on the AMH, was a bit concerned when I saw how much it had fluctuated, at least it shows it can go up as well as down I suppose!
I have been doing some reading on it today (on google of course!) & it seems as though with it being such a new test just now there is a bit of debate of what should be called normal & low as everybody is so different anyway! 
When we were looking at funding treatment we thought about going with GCRM as well, I have also heard really good things about them & their results.

Hope2468 GCRM are a bit more expensive, although as treatments vary so much from person to person depending on protocal & drugs etc it is hard to say, we were looking at approx £5000 (about £1000 or so more than ERI). The reason we went to them after ERI is that we were told we would have to wait 8/9months for treatment back in May on the self funded list & with GCRM you can get started very quickly.
I had my GCRM initial appointment in July which I got within 3 weeks of phoning up & could have started treatment as soon as Sept. Of course with this marvelous recession we are having just now, our savings have taken a massive hit with the ever falling share prices, so it just wasn't going to be possible for us this year.
Suppose it's bit of adding up what's affordable & how long you are prepared to wait... At the time I thought if I was going to have pay for treatment, I'd rather actually go private & have more of a say in when I could start & to me that was worth an extra £1000. But as I say it turned we couldn't even do either anyway! 

Thankfully our name made it to the top of the NHS list just after though which we are so grateful for, I don't think my sanity could have held out much longer!
A huge relief to know we can start the ball rolling at xmas now, feeling as though some sort of control has been given back in this long frustrating journey...

Good luck Michelle for EC on Monday, hope it goes really well & you get a great result! 


xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello Ladies, just crashing your board to wish Michelle all the best for EC on Monday.  and wishing everyone else all the best for wherever you are in the process. and glitteryam hope the increased drugs work, on my second attempt they had to double the drugs too as my lining although it started to thin started getting thicker again but the double dose worked and the wait was worth it, hope the next scan goes well. 


Hope - for EC you are sedated so you aren't aware of anything.  I remember starting to feel sleepy then next thing I remember I was waking up back in the room.  I did have a bit of a dramatic wake up as I asked how many eggs I had and when DH told me we only got 3 on our 2nd IVF attempt I hyperventilated and the nurses had to come running!  Anyway at the end of the day it doesn't matter how many eggs you get as out of those 3 eggs we got two good embryos and I now have a beautiful 6 month old daughter.  


My advice is not to get too hung up on numbers and statistics.  And I know thats hard cos I did it myself but they told me that my chances weren't very good if I didn't have many eggs but we got 5 eggs on first cycle and 3 eggs on the second, neither of which was a great response but second time it worked.


----------



## michelle1984

Thanks pumpkin pie xxxx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi

Michelle - Good luck for Monday hope all goes well  

Gems82 - Yep still on Buserelin every day at 7am, no side effects which is kind of worrying me a little as I keep thinking it's not doing what it is suppose to do,  hope I'm wrong guess I'll find on on Thursday when I go for my scan.

Hi to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Ladies

Starbaby- I know it was my fear too. Im trying to keep positive but just keep getting bad news all the time. First my tubes,then my womb,then my cervix,then my eggs and now the DR. I just dont seem to be having much luck   Good luck for Thursday. What time are you in?? im 8am.  

Gems- Thanks and i was in at 8am last week and was gone by 8.45 so i dont think we crossed paths. I was saying to my DP that sometimes i think i should wear a sticky label with Glittery Am on so that people can say hi   Wow you're doing brilliantly thats great  
how are you feeling on the stimming meds?? good luck for Tuesday  

Thanks Ella and hope you enjoyed your wine. Ive done that many a month too  
Just the one amh for me of 4.6,havent had it done again. Cant believe it can fluctuate like that but by what the doc is saying all sounds fine for you. January isnt far away  

Michelle- Thanks. How are you feeling about your EC? Wishing you lots of luck for Monday  

Pumpkin pie- That makes me feel so much better knowing you were the same so thankyou   How long were you on the double dose for and did you bleed?? sorry hope you dont mind me asking  

 Glittery Am xxx


----------



## Gems82

Hi,

Ella - You don't have long to wait now! Your lucky too because its a busy time of year, it will fly in  

michelle - good luck for Monday. Keep me/ us up to date with how it all went   

Hope - I'm glad you asked 

pumpkin pie - thanks for sharing

starbaby - don't worry. I had no side affects, pain or bruising except for the first two days, but I defiantly injected all wrong that 1st day   Good luck on Thu.

Glitteryam - The stimming med is so easy! I wish the Buserelin was the same   Good luck for Thu and hope you start stimming then too


----------



## starbaby10

Hi 

Gems - Thanks you've put my mind to rest.

Glittery - Im in at 8.10am so excited. 

Hi to everyone else.
XX


----------



## michelle1984

Hi
Thanks girls in still waiting to go home have had op and they recovered 12 eggs
Will find out tomorrow when et will be and how's by embryos we have hoping it better than last time x


----------



## starbaby10

Hi Michelle,

12 eggs sounds great I'm sure your glad you have that bit over with.

Take care 

xx


----------



## Ella101

Thanks Gems, I'm hoping with xmas coming up my wait won't feel long at all, just really want to get started now. You must be getting close to EC now? 
Actually how long is the ERI's protocol (I know it's different for everybody of course), do they have you on DR & then stimming for about a month before EC? Just after looking at the timescales for everybody at the moment here it looks as though that's what it is, I had two weeks in my head for some reason...?

Also that's great news Michelle, 12 eggs is fantastic!

Glitteryam, hope things look better at your scan on Thursday.

Anyway roll on xmas for all of us, hopefully positive outcomes for us all along the way.. Will just be so good to finally get things moving after all this time & if I have another baby scan shoved under my nose or either that popping up on ******** as well as being emailed into my inbox from another friend, I think I'll crack up! Surrounded by pregnancy right now, as I'm sure so many of us are, just gets so hard at times to put on a brave face when people can be so insensitive... 

Ella x


----------



## michelle1984

Hey
Well we only got 2 embryos totally gutted they calling me bk to see when et will be


----------



## tigerfeet1

Hi Michelle, 
One of these little embryos could be your little baby!!!! I really hope that is the case for you.  I am not yet at your stage but might be next week and already i am finding it all really emotional.  I hate to think how you must be feeling.  We invest so much emotionally in all of this and every stage, you are just hoping the news is good.  So stressful!!! 
Thinking of you and your little embies. xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Michelle -    i know its disappointing but all you need is one good one.  My saying is quality not quantity xxx


Glitteryam - My case was a bit more complicated as i had major op for cyst removal prior to both of my cycles and so I downregged on zoladex for about 3 months before starting IVF then went onto the ordinary downregging drugs.  However on my second cycle I stopped responding to it and started to bleed and when they scanned me the lining had started to thicken again.  Think I was maybe on the higher dose for 2 weeks?  I remember it was right in the middle of my holidays cos we had to drive back to the hospital from the west coast of scotland and was so gutted when they said i needed to double the dose.  I don't think I bled much after they increased the dose although they said I might do as the lining thins.  Good luck xx


----------



## glitteryam

Gems thanks hope all is going well  

Starbaby i will probably see you in the waiting room in the morning. Good luck!!  

Ella thanks. I know exactly how you feel. Its so hard sometimes. Pregnancies everywhere i look too. Try to keep smiling but inside im crying   I went to visit my friend and her newborn the other day. I just kept cuddling him and secretly wishing he was mine  

Michelle you only need one. Lots of luck and hugs  

Pumpkin pie. Oh what a time you had. Poor you!! I havent bled at all since theyve increased my dose  
Sad face because the nurse said that bleeding is good as means my lining is thinning. So im not expecting good news in the morning and have a feeling they will abandon my dr until Jan.  

xx


----------



## michelle1984

Thanks girls
In for embryo transfer tomorrow at 10:30 hoping to get both put back xxx
Good luck to girls in for scans tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Gems82

Hiya,

Good luck to Michelle, Glitteryam and Starbaby for tomorrow. I hope everything goes as planned for you all and I look forward to hearing the good news    . I'm in on Friday so I'll share my progress then.


----------



## starbaby10

Hi All

Glitteryam - Hope you got on OK today? Your right probably did see you in the waiting room so strange talking on this and when sitting in the same room haven't a clue who each other is. 

Michelle -  Best of luck hope you get to put 2 back in.  .

Gems82 - Good luck  .

AFM - I'm on stimm's  so convinced I'd be D/R for longer. My scan went well lining @ 2.5 and 12 Follicles, Doc seemed pretty happy with that. So thats me not back til Tues and Frid next week and if all goes well Op the following week. Happy to be another step closer.  

Best to luck to everyone

XXX


----------



## glitteryam

Thanks ladies. Starbaby thats fantastic- you must be over the moon at your progress. I know i was looking around the room thinking-which ones starbaby haha. 
Well my lining was at 4.3 after the double injections.Doc said it should be 4 to progress to next stage but i was borderline so i had a blood test to check my oestregen levels and was asked to phone back at 12 for result. Result was low. So i will be starting to stim next week. My cyst is 5cm so i am in tomorrow to be sedated and have it drained. Feeling happy but dazed- so clumsy today. Started bleeding heavily 2 mins before my scan today after me saying i hadnt bled at all. Great timing. Sorry for the big ramble-using my phone. 
Michelle good luck with your ET and your 2 embies. Hugs to everyone x x x


----------



## michelle1984

Hi
Glad your scans went well girls xxx
Well wen for et and were told we. Only have 1 embryo   it's a 6 cell grade 2 so praying it works    xxxxx


----------



## starbaby10

Glitteryam - Hey i was thinking the same in the waiting room I was the one who rushed in just after 8 we sat opposite the reception desk,  my D/H was carrying my lovely little purple drugs bag.  It's better that you get your cyst sorted so your in tip top condition for when they put your embryo back in. Good luck tomorrow.   Try not to get to down easier said than done I know. Take care. xxx

Michelle - don't know much about cell/embryo grading but i guessing thats good? Best of luck to you   xxxx

Anyone got any tips for me on whats good to eat/do etc while stimming i got some Brazil nuts and plan to eat a handful of them every day along with trying to drink 2lts of water, i also heard that a hot water bottle on your tummy for half an hr at night helps any more suggestions would be much appreciated.

xxx


----------



## glitteryam

Michelle all the best for your wee embie. I dnt know much about the grading either but sounds good.  
starbaby-i was to your left. The half asleep,just out of bed 2 haha. My dh wouldnt carry my bag and i whispered to him-see that guys carrying it for her haha-meaning your dh. My 2nd cousin had ivf and has twins. She said lots of protein,fish which i hate and avoid whitening toothpaste-somethng to do with the chemical for the whitening. The time it workd for her she had occasional coffees and wine. Twice before she tried everything by the book and it failed. Third time she didnt deny herself anything and she has twins. Good luck with stims- is it a different injection? whats the timescale? Im happy to be getting my cyst drained tomorrow-wondering what i will be like on morphine haha. Having a big feast now before i start fasting. Only allowed a sip of water in the morning. Hope the time goes quickly frm 8am til 11am then hopefully out at 3pm. My mum bought me new PJs+slippers for my op tomorrow-bless her xx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi Glitteryam

Thats great to hear about your cousin I've got my xmas night out in a couple of weeks was planning on not drinking the girls in work will be wondering whats up no idea what I'm going to say as I've not told work I'm going through ivf.

The drugs I got need to be mixed at home so I'm a bit worried about getting it right   I'm also still on Buserelin they said to keep taking it as well something to do with hormones and keeping them balanced. 

Mums are the best so sweet she got you new pj's and slippers it's the small things in life that mean the most.

Try and get a good nights sleep. 

xx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Ladies how are you all??  

I have my xmas lunch soon too so know how you feel. I had a night out a few weeks ago and i told everyone i couldnt drink as i was on antibiotics. Dont think i can keep using that excuse though haha.  

Well i had my cysy drainage and was similar to the EC they said so at least i will know what to expect. All went well although i was heavy bleeding before and still heavy bleeding now. Just feel like im constantly bleeding so feeling quite drained. Doc said it should stop with the stimming and they dont know why im bleeding so much?  

It was quite a surreal feeling on the morphine and was told i didnt say anything too silly! I see what you mean about the mixing of the stimms drugs starbaby...its hard getting the liquid out the last bottle and getting it to stay out!! still on my lovely buserelin too...feel like a pin cushion with all my wee bruises.  
Im in for a scan Tuesday 

Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Gems82

Hi all,

Michelle -    

starbaby- I'm glad its going well. What stimming drug are you on?

glitteryam - I'm glad your op went well   on a   you won't be nervous when it comes to ec now  

AFM - my follicles have went from my biggest one being 7 to 10mm. I've to go back in on Monday for scan #3   Doctor woman said my body is responding to the drugs, but my hormones aren't so I had the increase gonal f to 225. My EC could be Wed, but its looking like Friday now    Everyone at work knows about me so I'm ok for my xmas night out  I just have to make a speech at our lunch to ask them all to stop asking now and I will let them all know how it went after the year  

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## starbaby10

Hi All

Gems - Im on Menopur, how are you feeling? I feel exactly the same as Ive always felt which is great  

Glitteryam - Take it you've started stimm's   I agree with you about getting the liq to stay in the syringe it's a nightmare , when are you next in?

Michelle - How are you feeing thinking of you         

AFM - Im back in tomorrow morning for a scan to see how the stimulating is going. 

Take care ladies.

Hi to everyone else. xx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi all

Gems- yes i now know what to expect so not nervous about the EC.  Hope the increase in gonal f gets those hormones back on track!!  Not long now till your EC hope you dont have to wait until Friday but if you do then its for the best so chin up  

Starbaby- im on menopur too. You're so lucky you've been symptom free. Im a lot better but still bleeding and getting a few pains in my ovary.    Very tired too but sore heads are gone and boobs arent sore anymore.   I was better with the tricky solution this morning. My DP shattered 2 bottles of the wee glass water things and cut his thumb. I felt sorry for his wee cut thumb but so pleased i am managing to do it all fine. My mum bought me 3 big bags of seeds to sprinkle on my food....bless her...they will last me about 3 years haha. I hate nuts but forcing down a handful of Brazil nuts every day. Sprinkled seeds on my casserole tonight and in my sandwiches for work not very nice either but Protein Protein Protein haha   Im in for a scan tomorrow at 8.10am. Good luck. See you in the waiting room  

Michelle    

xxx


----------



## michelle1984

Hi. Girls
Pleased all seems to be going well with tx for you's
I'm ok starting to bit crazy with the waiting but no sign of af so here's hoping


----------



## Gems82

Hi everyone reading,

Starbaby - I have been getting AF symptoms in my tummy recently and I'm getting 'nice and blotted' is how the nurse put it this morning   

Glitteryam - I'm glad your feeling better and your sounding more positive     

Michelle - Sorry to hear your starting to go crazy, but I imagine we all will!!!  

AFM - I have roughly 4 follies each side over 10mm now, so I'm still hopeful   I'm back on Wed for ANOTHER   scan (and blood test probably) then EC is FRIDAY!!! Glad its not on Wed (my birthday )


----------



## starbaby10

Hi 

Gems - Thats great Happy B'day for tomorrow   your follies are big. Hope all goes well on Friday. xx

Glitteryam - Sounds like your mum is looking after you well   glad your feeling a lot better must admit I've been knackered the past few days was just putting it down to being up at 6 every day from the start of my treatment, them wee bottles are a nightmare to open i cut my finger the other day so know how your dp felt lol.  Hows your wee follies growing? xx

Michelle - I think that the 2ww has got to be the hardest bit of this are you working through it or did you take time off work?    

AFM - Scan went OK today right ovary doing better than the left follies ranging from 6 to 12mm. Starting to feel nervous about EC I'm such a baby...

bye for now ladies
xxx


----------



## glitteryam

Starbaby- i saw you in the waiting room and was trying to make eye contact but you were too engrossed in your magazine haha.   I was late in 8.10 today so walked into a busy waiting room. Poor you with the tiredness...know exactly how you feel though. Havent cut myself yet but dropped 2 bottles this morning and almost injected myself with the green needle. Oops!!  

Gems- Happy Birthday for tomorrow  

Michelle  

AFM- First scan today since cyst drainage and 5 days of stimms. Bad news  I have another cyst in the same place on my right ovary   They are just going to drain it during EC as too risky during stimms. Only have 3 follies all 3mm or less and my lining is only 4.5   so ive not to bother with the scan Friday...to wait till next Monday for 2nd scan. Still bleeding a wee bit so Doc a wee bit concerned. If bleeding hasnt stopped in a couple of days then ive to phone them. Nurse also did another blood test and my levels are low so not really responding to stimms drugs after 5 days. Trying to stay positive though. Really hard as i keep getting bad news constantly   But im determined im gonna give this my best shot. Doing everything i can diet wise and just hope that my body can do it


----------



## Ella101

Just thought I'd pop on & say hello.. Not much going on with me really yet of course (just impatiently waiting as always lol!!!), the ERI called yesterday to move my first nurse/scan appointment to 29/12, was worried at first it was going to get postponed to much later, really want to get started with my Jan period..

Happy Birthday Gems, hope you manage to have a day full of pampering treats & good luck for EC on Friday, how exciting!!!!

Also good luck Starbaby for EC that must be coming up soon, sounds like you're doing great & don't worry EC will all be over in a flash!

Sorry to hear that things haven't been easy Glitteryam, sounds as though it has really put you through a lot. You're coping so well though & keeping positive is definitely the way to go, just focusing on the end result & giving it your best shot. Good luck for Monday coming.

Also good luck Michelle, I can only imagine how hard the the 2ww must be after all this, we'll all have our fingers crossed for you here.

Anyway been so great reading through everybody's accounts here, has given me a much better understanding of what to expect in Jan as to be honest I really didn't have much of a clue at all..!!!

Ella xx


----------



## starbaby10

Hello Ladies


Glitteryam - What a shame i really feel for you as ella said you are coping great keep it up   ,  the waiting room was packed on Tuesday hate looking around so always keep my head in a mag please come and sit next to me if your ever in when I'm in and say Hi. Keep up with the healthy eating seeds nuts etc and try and rest help those wee follies grow don't know if it's helped me but I use a hot water bottle on my tummy every night just for about half an hour or so. Try that. Take care  . xx

Ella - Fingers crossed you get started in Jan, I'm back in on Friday so should find out when EC will take place. xx

AFM - Apart from feeling really bloated doing good.

     to all of us.


----------



## glitteryam

Hi all  

Ella-thats good that youre being seen in December. Good luck and hope you get to start in January!!  

Starbaby- i will say hi next time. So funny that we talk away on here but in the same room dont talk haha   Going to try the hot water bottle tonight....its worth a try!!   Love a hot bath and missing them  so much...its not the same having a shower but dont want to boil my wee eggs haha    What a shame youre feeling bloated but thats a good sign....nice big follies   Good luck for Friday.   Be the first time i wont be in the waiting room same time as you. Im hoping the few extra days for me will work and i get good news on Monday


----------



## Gems82

Hi ladies,

Starbaby - I'm scared for EC too, but mil said "take everything in your stride, they are the professionals and they are there to help you. Listen to what the have to say and do as they say because that is what they are there for"  It made me feel better  You sound like you are responding well too. Are you keeping an eye as I post to compare?

Glitteryam - I am sorry to hear your body is being naughty   I love your   attitude. Hope everything works out 

Ella - I have been trying to post as much as possible because I was the same as you and I loved it when people did this for me at the start of my tx. The 29th will zoom in. I'll be at the end of my 2ww by then  so I'll with you your luck closer to the time 

AFM - I have 15 follicles. I have 3 over 18mm and 1 was 23mm   It was about a third of my ovary   I take my injection at 11.30pm tonight and fast from 12pm Thu. OMG! Getting a little nervous now   I've never been in the hospital as an inpatient before (hope its not the start of a regular thing though!  ), but I'm trying to stay chilled and take everything in my stride. Thank you for my birthday wishes


----------



## starbaby10

Hi All,

Gems - Yes I'm keeping an eye he he   on a serious note wishing you all the luck in the world  for Friday like you I've not been in hospital before so know how you feel as you said these doc's/nurses are pro's. 

Glitteryam - I'm sure the extra few days will make a big difference good luck for Monday. xx



XXXXXX


----------



## glitteryam

Hi 

Gems-thanks wow 15 follicles and one at 23mm wow again!!thats amazing  Wishing you lots of luck tomorrow and you will be fine. Take something to read and some nice cozy pjs and slippers. You get put in a bed straight away so you can just chillax or try to haha. You also get to pick a sandwich and snacks for after haha. You will sign some forms and nurse,doc etc will talk you through it all. When they wheel you through you get an oxygen mask on and a drip but dont panic....its normal and fine!! next thing you know youll be sleepy then waking up. They keep you on the mask and a drip for a wee while after then you go for a pee and have lunch. I know this from Friday with my cyst op...was same as the other girls in beside me for EC. Hope it all goes well and try not to worry. Wishing you lots and lots of luck  

Starbaby-thanks and hope its good news for you on Friday


----------



## tigerfeet1

Hi Gems
Think we might have been getting egg collection at the same time at royal infirmary. I was in on Friday morning too. How did you get on? Mines went really well. I got 12 eggs collected and 11 have fertilsed! I'm in total shock. I didn't expect to have so many. They think I will go to blasto stage but will make final decision on Monday. Really hope it went well for you. 

How's all you other ladies doing? Xxx


----------



## Gems82

Hi tigerfeet,

Yeah! I got 13 eggs collected and 10 have fertilised. I was the one saying I'm starving and laughing while under sedation   I am quite shocked with the amount too! I think I'll go to blasto, but I find out Monday too. How are you recovering? I'm quite sore, think I have been doing too much, but have the week off so I'm so glad. I'm not looking forward to these squirty things we start tomorrow. I heard the nurse saying to the woman next to me that it is best to get up and do things and not think about it being there, but to wear a panty liner as it comes out!? Have you had any hints or tips?

Glitteryam - The EC experience was exactly like you said!  I found the sedation part so funny! I'm still telling people! Good luck for Monday    

Starbaby - How did Friday go?

Michelle - Thinking of you  

 to everyone else reading.


----------



## tigerfeet1

Hi Gems
Were you in bed 1? I was on bed 3. 10 fertilised is great. Good luck! Hope you get to go to blasto stage. I am pretty uncomfortable and soar around the tummy area but hoping it will pass soon. Feel really bloated! Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Gems82

Yeah I'm the same as you on the recovery. I was bed 2. I'm really not keen on the progesteries   I feel silly administering them   

Take care.


----------



## Ella101

Wow, that's fantastic news Gems & Tigerfeet on all your fertilised eggs, good luck for tomorrow & finding out if they will make blasto!!

Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## glitteryam

Well done Gems and Tigerfeet. 10 and 11 fertilised eggs wow! Good luck for tomorrow.x x x


----------



## michelle1984

hi

well just want to say its all over for us      started bleeding this morning and its really heavy now.
And this was our 2nd nhs go and we have no embryos frozen so really dont know where we go from here      

id like to wish you all the best of luck with treatment and thank you to all the girls who have supported me over my treatments not sure who still reads but thank you all .

I will pop on to see how yous are all getting along     

love michelle xxxxx


----------



## glitteryam

Aw michelle im so sorry  cant imagine how you must be feeling-that is my biggest fear! 2 nhs shots isnt enough! Youve gave it your best though and hope you have family and friends for to help you get through. Im crying reading your post. So sad. Life can be so cruel. Be strong huni. Lots of love x x x x x x


----------



## tigerfeet1

Michelle, so sorry to hear your news. Really really gutted for you. Can even imagine how you must be feeling. I hope you have lots of people taking care of you and giving you support. I hope you somehow find the money to have another go privately. It's so expensive though isn't it? Before I was at the top of the list I went for a consultation with spire shawfield and you can enter into a monthly payment plan and there is no waiting list. I'm not even sure you are at the point of thinking about options yet but maybe it doesn't have to be the end of the road. I don't know you're circumstances. Take care xxxxx

Thanks girls for your positive messages re egg collection! Scared to get too excited but definately going to blasto with embryo transfer on Wednesday. Hope our little embies hold on until then! How did you do Gems? Hope you have the same news as me but regardless it will be so nice to have a little embie inside you, won't it? Look forward to hearing. 

What's happening for everyone else? I struggle to follow this thread as there are so many people on it. 

Xx


----------



## Gems82

Hi everyone,

I'm pupo!!! I got the call this morning to go in. I have 1, 8 cell, grade 2 (border line 1) in me  I was so scared to go for a no. 2 today incase it fell out  They are taking the rest to blasto and we are going to wait till test day to see how many get frozen  

I'm so sorry to hear Michelle    I like the sound of tigerfeets suggestion, but you know what is right for you! Take care and I hope it works out for you soon enough!

How did you get on today glitteryam?

Good luck for Wed tigerfeet! I was dancing in the waiting room with my full bladder I had to go pee   as I was getting pain with not long having my op I couldn't hold on! Lucky for me though 8 cups of water later (while getting dressed) it was full again   (I can't hold on for too long, I even get up during the night most nights!) Its over so quick and you get a scan pic 

How is everyone else?


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Ladies

Tigerfeet- good luck with transfer on Wednesday and hope your wee embies hold on too!!

Starbaby- Thanks for saying hi this morning. Was really nice to meet you and put a name to a face! My head was not screwed on at all....asking for todays date for the sign in when its my date of birth?? been away with the fairies all day and keep doing silly things like that. I blame the drugs haha. How did you get on?? 

Gems- Wow thats exciting!! aww bless with the number 2-think id be the same though-thinking it might fall out!! What a shame with the pee situation but glad you managed to hold out in the end with the 8 cups of water. Thats nice to hear its over quickly. What does the pic look like?? have you got a nickname for your wee embie yet??have you taken time off?? sorry for the million questions haha

AFM- Scan went well for me. My follicles have shot up from 3mm to between 15 and 18mm. Dont have many-only 5 but doctor said its quality over quantity. Also my lining is nice and thick. Had a new doctor again. I seem to have a different one each time?? she didnt know i had a cyst which was worrying....she thought it was a large follicle!! Anyway she seemed pleased and it was nice to finally get some good news after all the bad. Had a blood test again and was fine so ive to stick to the same dose. Im back Wednesday for another scan. My EC will be either Friday or Monday. So all in all a positive day 

How is everyone else doing??

Does anyone know when my DP will have to provide a sample and how long he has to hang around?? He has compulsory work training through in Glasgow Wednesday,Thursday and Friday. His work are not great at giving time off?? and he doesnt want them to know whats going on. So im now panicking and dont know what to do. Do you think the nurse on Wednesday would provide me with a note for his work saying he has to attend hospital Friday?? I wont know until Wednesday whether my EC will be Friday or Monday so its all going to be last minute with his work. Ahhhhhhhhhh 

Michelle -im thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

xxx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi All

Not been on for a few days and so many updates, firstly Michelle I don't know what to say just that I'm so sorry    I really feel for you life is so unfair at times take care   xx

Glitteryam - I know what you mean about head all over the place I keep making silly mistakes in work and very forgetful so doing lots of lists lol. Was nice to chat today even though it was only for a few minutes. Excellent news for you today you deserve it after all the bother you have had. As for the concerns you have about your dp you should definitely say to one of the nurses. I always seem to have a different doctor must just be how it is. Take care xx

Gems - Thats great I'm sure your over the moon the very best of luck to you       xx

Tigerfeet1- Good luck for wed I'll be thinking of you. xx

AFM  I'm in on wed for EC    fingers crossed I'm taking my last injection at 10pm tonight so scarred for wed it's just the fear of  the unknown.


----------



## Gems82

Hi again,

Glitteram - my pic is a big black space which is my bladder (full  ), my uterus with a white dot (my embie) and alot of blurry mess really   I'm actually sitting thinking of something to call it now that you ask. I'll get back to you on that if I have one I'm off work for a week, back on Sat so I can go to my xmas night out  ! I'm so glad to hear it went so well for you today   DP has to provide his bit before you go in. Mine was bout 45mins before I went through, but the woman before me her DP went 15mins before she was taken through and I bet tigerfeet's DP was different too?   So your best to discuss this with the nurse on Wed. 

Starbaby -   Wed! Good luck  . Read back on glitteryam's post about ec as its exactly that. Take something to keep you and DP occupied (i.e. a book) because its a long wait to start with!

Tigerfeet -     For Wed too!

Thanks for well wishes ladies


----------



## tigerfeet1

Hi girls. Wow! So much is happening in this thread at the mo. I am counting down the hours till my embryo transfer tomorrow at 12. I have booked an acupuncture appointment for before and after transfer too. Has anyone else been using acupuncture? I have a friend who had ivf and swears by it so I have been having it throughout but. I can't be sure if it's making any difference or not! It is to my bank balance ha ha! 

Gems-whooooohooooo that is such exciting news! So delighted for you. Really really hope it sticks! How are you feeling? I can't imagine!!! I don't really understand the grading system for the embryos but sounds good to me. Are you going to test before the 23rd. I can't decide-I will be so scared to. I have ordered a batch of these cheapie tests from amazon just in case as it can be so expensive, especially if you are obsessive like me. 

Starbaby-good luck for Wednesday!! How exciting!!! It all feels like it's happening from here on in. Cant wait to hear your news! 

Glitteram-good luck for you ec either this week or next. My dh did his sample before 9 and I didn't get taken till 10.30am. It is a long wait-probably extended by nerves but there are various things they do beforehand which keep you busy. You get told what is happening and they take your blood pressure and weigh you and then just before you go through, you go empty your bladder! I am pretty sure they would give you a letter for your husbands work. At the beginning of the process I spoke to them about this as wasn't sure I wanted to tell my work. They said they could provide me with a letter than advised I was going in for a surgical procedure and that the letterhead would be a general one and not one from that dept. I hope this helps! Maybe your husband should think about confiding in his boss and telling him in confidence as they may be really supportive. If in doubt, he could always say water is pouring in your ceiling abs you are waiting on 24 hour roofer/plumber and he will be at training as soon as he possibly can. It is stressful to have to think about this dilemma on top of everything else eh??


----------



## glitteryam

Hi girls  

Starbaby- Thanks,how did your EC go today?? Hope you're not too sore!! Thanks for reassuring me im not the only one thats away with the fairies just now.  

Gems- Thanks,aw your pic sounds sweet with your wee dot. How are you doing??  

Tigerfeet- Thanks,how are you getting on?  

AFM- Not been feeling well the past 2 days.  Feeling sick and hot with pain in my ovary. Had my scan today. I have 5 large follicles and 2 small ones. One of these is my cyst but doc not sure which one. Again a different doc who didnt know i had a cyst until i told her. I have some fluid around my ovaries too. Ive to take my injection at 12 midnight and in for EC Friday 11am but in at 8.30.  Also took 3 doses of menopur before my appointment this morning as wasnt told otherwise. Nurse on Monday was meant to tell me to reduce my dose but didnt .   Also last week the nurse had mentioned that i would be on antibiotics 2 days before EC but nurse didnt mention anything today. So when i called up for my blood test result today another nurse said i should have started antibiotics this morning and i would have to pick them up after work at the hospital. Then had a voicemail after work saying Dr thong had decided i wasnt to take the antibiotics as id been feeling sick and would make me worse. This was only decided this afternoon though.  

Asked for a letter for my DP for his work but nurse could only provide me with a blanked out appointment card which his work are not accepting.   They now want a letter from the doc and he now has a meeting with his boss!! Im so annoyed at his work and really annoyed at the docs who keep not knowing about my cyst and the nurses who dont seem to know what dose i should be on or if i should be on antibiotics. Sorry for the moan but im just feeling like im all over the place.  

Anyway i need to calm down and breathe.  

Sorry again. Feel like all i do is moan. Just had lots of bad luck and feeling rubbish all the time  

xxx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi Girls

Tigerfeet - How did you get on just wondering where do they do the ET is it the same side you would go to for scans?  how much rest do you need after as was thinking about going back to work the next day...

Gems - Fingers crossed for you also was your week off after ET? 

Glitteryam - Thats a joke how can they make these mistakes I would be raging   try and keep calm you seem to be having an awful time of it. Good luck for Friday I'll be thinking of you  . xx

AFM - EC went well was not as bad as I thought it would be feeling a bit on the sore side got discharged round 12.30 so back on my sofa by 2pm. My DH has been great he has gone back to work today and told me not to lift a finger so another day on the sofa for me  .
They got 12 eggs y'day so need to ring today after 11 to find out how many have fertilised so not sure when my ET will be. 

Bye for now

      to all of us.
xxx


----------



## tigerfeet1

Hi starbaby. 12 eggs is great! Well done. Hope lots of them fertilise and you have a nice week selection of embies for them to choose from. How are you feeling today? I felt pretty rough for a couple of days after egg collection. My tummy was really bloated and soar. My embryo transfer went well. Its quite a lovely experience actually and you see the wee embie go in and get a wee picture! I keep looking at it! Really hope it sticks!!! It does happen in the same bit that you have egg collection. I was literally in and out in about 30 minutes max and absolutely sure you would be fine to go back to work. I rested yesterday but I'm up and about today and at the mo I'm sitting in bruntsfield having a coffee and cake and reading a mag. They don't say you should rest...they just say to take it easy, no heavy lifting etc. 

Glitteram-I really felt for you when I was reading about your experience. This is hard enough without feeling you are not getting the service you should. It is really not acceptable and you should probably make a formal complaint. It really hard though as you need to focus on yourself right now. What a bloody shambles! I would be going mental!!! 

Take care girls. Speak soon xxx


----------



## starbaby10

Just a little update,

They injected 9 eggs out of the 12 and 6 have fertilised I'm so pleased with that, the nurse told me to be on stand by for Sat so heres hoping thats when I get transfer. I've decided to stay off work til Monday not had a sick day in 4 years so I'm just going to be selfish and think of myself.  

Tigerfeet - Thanks for the low down good on you for being up and about      

Take care ladies.
xxxx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi ladies  

Starbaby- 6 fertilised thats great you must be over the moon.   Good for you taking a rest from work-you deserve it!!   Oh Saturday for your wee embie hopefully. Not long.  

Tigerfeet- thats great your transfer went well.   Aww bless at your wee photo.  

I know ladies im very annoyed but trying to forget about the bad things and try to be positive and calm.   My dp had an argument with his horrible boss and was told to leave work this morning as he hadnt provided a letter from the hospital and only an appointment card for Friday.   My dad has written an angry letter of complaint to the company.   Hope he doesnt get sacked.   Ive lost a wee bit of weight-trousers are hanging off me as havent been able to eat much due to feeling sick. Forced myself to eat something today for the sake of my wee eggs.   Hoping i get at least 2 eggs from my 5 follicles tomorrow.   Thanks for your advice and good luck wishes ladies and sorry if ive been a grumpy moan.   Dont know what id do without you all.  

Wishing everyone lots of luck xxx


----------



## tigerfeet1

Good luck for tomorrow glitteram! Will be thinking of you! Your husbands boss sounds hideous! Think you should name and shame them he he x


----------



## glitteryam

Thanks tigerfeet! i got 7 eggs from 7 follicles and the 8th was my cyst which they drained. Im so happy with 7 as my amh is low and docs were only predicting a couple of eggs. Also got a letter from hospital for kevs horribble boss! so all in all a good day. Quite sore but nurse gave me tramadol so im comfy and cozy in bed watching xmas movies  hugs to everyone xx


----------



## starbaby10

Hey Glitteryam

I'm delighted for you  was thinking of you earlier kept checking ff for a post from you lol, thats good you got a letter for your dp. 

Enjoy the rest    I'm loving this time off work could get used to this lol had a busy day doing on-line shopping and watching sex in the city.

Hope I get that call tomorrow 

Take care

xxxx


----------



## glitteryam

Thanks starbaby  im stil really woozy from the drugs. Didnt feel this drunk the other week. Must be the sedation mixed with tramadol. Im so happy with my 7 eggs. Cant wait for my call in the morning. Hope you get a nice embie transfered tomorrow. Feels so real now doesnt it! Glad youre enjoying being a lady of leisure- you take it easy and enjoy. Oh i love a bit of sex and the city. Take care and post again soon  x x x


----------



## Ella101

Just a quick note, been reading all your updates there, so much is going on right now with you all!!!

Congratulations on all the EC (and to Gems as well on ET - how exciting!), will be keeping my fingers crossed for you all! Also Glitteryam that's fantastic news on 7 eggs, you've been through so much this last month it's great to hear you have had a result even better than you thought!

Hope that call came through Starbaby.

Ella xx


----------



## Gems82

Hi,

glitteryam -   YEAH! Well done on your 7 eggs! It's about time you had some good news, your positive attitude is paying off    and hopefully this is the last of that cyst  

Starbaby - It's so good having time off at this time of year! My doctor even said I deserve it, so lets enjoy it  good luck with ET. Its over in 30mins, but I love the scan and looking at my dot of a baby 

tigerfeet - How did you get on with ET? Did you get 1 or 2 eggs put back in?

Hope everyone else reading are well and getting organised for Christmas (says her who does all her Xmas shopping in Xmas eve or just before)!


----------



## starbaby10

Hi girls

What a month it has been for us all I just want to say thank you to all of you for all the support it has definitely been a rollercoster. 
Merry Xmas to all of you I'm sure we will all be asking Santa for the same thing this year.

  

Xxx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi ladies

Not having ET til mon so I,m in at 12 noon very exciting....

How you feeling today Glitterly?

I,m still a bit of the sore side.

Bye for now
Xx


----------



## glitteryam

Thanks Ella Gems and Starbaby 

Been trying to reply since yesterday but my phone wouldnt let me. So hope this works- 

Starbaby i am in for ET 11.00am Monday so im just before you  You wont have long till your test day if its a 5 day transfer for you? how do they decide when to transfer? wonder why im a 3 day and youre a 5?

Only 2 out of my 7 eggs fertilísed normally so i was a wee bit upset  However im holding on to the thought quality over quantity. Nurse phoned me Sat and said they may have needed me to go in Sunday for early ET. Got call today-panicked when the phone rang. Phew ...all fine for Monday transfer. Started my internal gel today keep checking it hasnt came out haha. What a rollercoaster ive had. Nervous but excited for tomorrow.

Hope youre all doing well? what a lovely message starbaby. Id like to thank you all for your support too.x x x


----------



## starbaby10

Hi Glitteryam

Not to sure why I'm going to day 5  Last time I spoke to the nurse I had 5 embies left so a bit worried as to  how many if any survive to mon.

Is your other half able to go with you tomorrow? David texted his boss today he was ok about it thankfully.

Can't believe that we have finally got to this stage I'm so worried about the 2ww think I might go mad.

Im due to go back on the 29th  Dec to test that's if AF has not put in an appearance before that.

Will not see you tomorrow but will be thinking of you.

How long do you plan on resting after ET I'm back to work Tuesday hope I'm not making a mistake


----------



## tigerfeet1

Hi Starbaby and Glitteram. Just wanted to wish you both good luck for tomorrow. It's a really nice experience and you will have your wee pic of your embie to take home! As far as I am away, you can only go to a day 5 transfer if they have 5 or more good quality embryos by day 3. That's probably why you are getting to wait that wee bit longer for your ET Starbaby! All we need is one good wee embie ladies so fx for us all! The tww is not pleasant. I am on day 4 (d4p5dt) and the time is going by at a snails pace! I have already started testing even though I know it would be so unlikely to get a positive at this stage. It's not good for my mental state but I'm obsessed with testing :/! What can I do? He he! 
Hope all goes well tomorrow. I will be thinking of u both xxx


----------



## Hope2468

Morning ladies, tiger feet, glitteryam and star baby wishing you all the luck for a bfp!

Well called eri and they've not even allocated us an appt! They couldn't even find us on the system  
It looks like we won't get seen until a further 5 months! Anyhow, just wondering if you ladies ever requested your records to take to another clinic? Maybe considering GRCM.


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Ladies  

Starbaby- Kev wasnt able to come as he had a work meeting about his argument with his boss last week. He was gutted he couldnt be there.  My sis who is a nurse and had just finished nightshift at the royal came. She had a massive bottle of energy drink and i kept telling her to hide it so the nurse didnt think it was mine haha.   I have the week off sick then 2 weeks Christmas holidays.  Its up to you though they say as long as you rest today you're fine to carry on thereafter...just take it easy at work.   How did today go?? was thinking about you.  

Tigerfeet- Thanks so much.   Thanks for the low down. Ive got all that to come.   Think i will be same with the testing...think its just natural. Hope it goes a wee bit quicker for you.  

AFM- Well had my ET. Only one embryo survived but my very last one was a GRADE 1!! 8 CELL PERFECT QUALITY!!!   Doc said thats very rare.   My very last embie and it was the best there could be.   I cried after the transfer and when i saw my wee dot on the screen and on my scan pic. Had a few pains and twinges and cant stop peeing. Trying to be positive and thing happy thoughts. What a journey.   Love to my wee embie hope you stick  

Hope everyones well and let me know how youre all doing xxxxxxx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi Glitterly

Shame your other half couldn't make it so long as you didn't have to go alone  .

Sounds that you have a fab wee embie on board I'm so happy for you.

AFM- not to sure about the grading of mine as it went to blastacyst think it was ok lol, time will tell.

Back in 10 days      

We are heading away for Xmas so hope that makes the 2ww pass a bit quicker.


Good luck Glitterly when are you back into test?  Do you think you will test beforehand?  

I'm going to try not to but you never know.


Hope - omg how has that happened??

Tigerfeet- thanks how far into your 2ww are you?  Are you feeling any different?

Bye for now


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Starbaby. How did you find the transfer? im back on the 30th day after you for blood test. Yours must have been a good grade if it went to blasto. How were your other embies,you get to freeze any? Great that youre heading to Ireland to be with your family. Hope you have a lovely time. Wish id got your number  when we met so we could keep in touch. Will you still be posting when youre away? what did you think of your pic? Hope our wee embies stick + + + xx

Hope- what a shame for you xx


----------



## Gems82

Hi Ladies,

Starbaby - Well done on your embie getting to blasto! I hope going away will help with the 2ww! I went to the Doc and he gave me two weeks off during the 2ww because I have such an active job (swim teacher) and the fact that we are not allowed to swim came into it too!

tigerfeet - what does the (d4p5dt) stand for  All the best for Fri  

Hope - That is shocking   I hope someone can answer your question about your records. You could ask the GRCM forum if anyone there has done it? Good luck either way.

Glitteryam -   YEAH! What a good egg! I had a similar one put back in me so I know your excitement!    sticky, stick, stick!

AFM - 4 days to go and I'm sign spotting like mad   every twinge, niggle or pain is getting me thinking 'what was that?' 'is it a good or bad sign?'   I am staying strong though and walked past the HPT's today   I'm waiting for the blood test as I don't want to jinx myself!

  for us all


----------



## starbaby10

Gems - I was also wondering what that stood for didn't want to appear silly by asking lol  you are doing really well only 4days to go fingers crossed you make it to BFP  


Glitterly - I was actually thinking the same earlier not sure if you can private mail through this if so drop me an email if not I'll still be logging on everyday  
We might have 1 more blastacyst to freeze we will find out when we are next in so we are keeping everything crossed.
I found the transfer ok my bladder was really full which made it worst I feel, as I was more tense and trying so hard not to pee all over the doctor


----------



## glitteryam

Gems- 4 days oh the end is close for you. Lots of luck for a + x x x

Starbaby- That would be great if another embie made it! 

Cant see if site has a mail button as on my phone. Will check next time im on the computer. 

I didnt fill my bladder enough but they said it was fine-oops! 

Im going to buy some tests but going to try and wait haha

Good luck at work and remember to take it easy

x x x + + +


----------



## tigerfeet1

Hi ladies. Just wanted to let you know that I tested today and it was positive! Well actually did three tests just to make doubley and tripley sure! I still can't quite believe it! I am now cautiously excited but really need to get to Friday to have it properly confirmed by bloods! 

Gems, how are you feeling? I have has no real symptoms until today when I felt a little lightheaded, really tired and a headache. I was actually breaking my heart last night thinking it hadn't worked as I felt nothing at all but I think it's only really today that the hgc hormone begins to secrete so I hope you are having some positive signs. This had been thee longest wait ever isn't it?


----------



## glitteryam

Wow tigerfeet-thats fantastic. So happy for you   

whats your secret haha? did you do anything,not do anything,eat,not eat anything?have twinges? aaaaah cant believe you tested positive +++  
  
Fridays not far away  xxx


----------



## tigerfeet1

Sorry girls..posted before I had finished...

Glitteram-had a wee smile on my face reading about your ET. It's so lovely isn't it? Such a shame you're man couldn't be with you to enjoy it too. His boss sounds like a right idiot! 

Starbaby-have you had your ET? I was trying to work out from the posts but maybe I missed it!!! 

4dp5dt means 4 days past 5 day transfers-can you tell I am looking at the Internet obsessively! I know all the lingo ha ha ha! Good luck girlies xx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi All

Tigerfeet woo hoo so very pleased for you   I'm sure you are so so happy to get     xxxxx

Yes i had a blastacyst transfer on monday and went back to work on tuesday please god i won't regret going back to work so were you testing every day or did you leave it to a certain day? Please share if you ate or did anything which you feel may have helped.
Excellent news  

Glittery - how are you feeling i felt a bit crampy last night   just need to keep


----------



## Gems82

Hi,

Tigerfeet -     yeah! Well done on the +  Congratulations!!!!! I've been having niggles in my tummy and really sore boobs, but these are common AF signs too so I am going out of my mind!!!! I felt a little lightheaded, really tired and a headache yesterday, but I'm feeling heart broken today thinking it hasn't worked as I feel nothing today  I was even dreaming of spotting lastnight  I'm going to hold off till Friday though because I don't have the heart to do it today anyway! You have been reading up! Well done, your knowledge is very helpful!

I hope you are doing well starbaby and glitteryam. I have intentionally not ate eggs and nuts. I have had huge chocolate cravings, but I blame that on dumping the diet over Xmas hehe! I was told not to eat animal insides (or shellfish, but I don't like any), but I have had haggis roll and blackpudding not thinking about what they are made from   Keep yourself busy girls and OTD will be here in no time


----------



## Ella101

Wow congratulations Tigerfeet, that's amazing, how exciting!

Goodluck Gems for Friday too, will be thinking of you.. Don't worry about signs or no signs though, either can mean a positive result is on the way! 

Also that's great Glitteryam on your ET, it really is all about quality & not quantity!! So glad you got the result you deserved after this last month, best of luck for OTD! Plus well done on your blasto too Starbaby!

Got my appointment a week tomorrow, so hopefully I'll be on my journey very soon!

Merry Christmas to everybody here, hope you all have what you're wishing for.... Ella xxxx


----------



## tigerfeet1

Hi ladies. Thanks for your lovely messages. I wish I knew what I did to be as lucky as I have been but it is early days so trying to keep calm!!! So in terms of what I did do which may or may not have helped-I did acupuncture throughout cycle, including before and after embryo transfer and on the day of implantation. I read that pineapple core is good to eat so bought a pineapple as ate a piece of core each day (!!!) I have also drank gallons of pineapple juice and grape juice and ate a kiwi fruit each day. I don't know if these are old wives tales or not but thought it was all worth a try. I haven't rested much at all. I haven't overdone things either though! I have had no drink and no hot baths and I have stayed away from shellfish too, just on case! I did a test of day 5 after my embryo transfer and it was negative and then did one on day 6 and there was the faintest of lines. Did a clearblue later that day and it said 'positive'! Don't another test today and the line is darker! Will do another tomorrow and Friday-to be sure, to be sure! Gems-totally understand you don't want to test! It's so nerve wracking. I feel pretty normal too so try not to be too worried about no symptoms. The hgc hormone will only have begun to secrete yesterday and today. Good luck for Friday. I'm less anxious now but really need to hear it from the hospital's lips!!! How long till your Blood tests glitteram and Starbaby? How are you finding the two week wait? Brutal or what? Glad you got your appointment Ella! 
Speak soon girlies. Keep me up to date! Thinking of you all! Come on embie's, hold on tight xxxx


----------



## tigerfeet1

Hi ladies. Thanks for your lovely messages. I wish I knew what I did to be as lucky as I have been but it is early days so trying to keep calm!!! So in terms of what I did do which may or may not have helped-I did acupuncture throughout cycle, including before and after embryo transfer and on the day of implantation. I read that pineapple core is good to eat so bought a pineapple as ate a piece of core each day (!!!) I have also drank gallons of pineapple juice and grape juice and ate a kiwi fruit each day. I don't know if these are old wives tales or not but thought it was all worth a try. I haven't rested much at all. I haven't overdone things either though! I have had no drink and no hot baths and I have stayed away from shellfish too, just on case! I did a test of day 5 after my embryo transfer and it was negative and then did one on day 6 and there was the faintest of lines. Did a clearblue later that day and it said 'positive'! Don't another test today and the line is darker! Will do another tomorrow and Friday-to be sure, to be sure! Gems-totally understand you don't want to test! It's so nerve wracking. I feel pretty normal too so try not to be too worried about no symptoms. The hgc hormone will only have begun to secrete yesterday and today. Good luck for Friday. I'm less anxious now but really need to hear it from the hospital's lips!!! How long till your Blood tests glitteram and Starbaby? How are you finding the two week wait? Brutal or what? Glad you got your appointment Ella! 
Speak soon girlies. Keep me up to date! Thinking of you all! Come on embie's, hold on tight xxxx


----------



## glitteryam

Just wanted to say a huge good luck Gems and Tigerfeet for your bloodtests tomorrow. +++

x x x x x x x


----------



## starbaby10

Hi ladies

Good luck Gems and Tigerfeet    I'll be thinking of you both



XXXXXX


----------



## tigerfeet1

Thanks girls! Good luck Gems! X


----------



## Gems82

I'm xmas shopping but just letting you all know bfn  af spotting this morning too  next try in March with 1 of 3 blastos


----------



## Ella101

Really sorry to hear that Gems... Treat yourself to a glass of wine after your Xmas shopping today..

On the positive side, that's great about your 3 blastos, the final conclusion of this round certainly isn't over!

xx


----------



## tigerfeet1

Aw gems. So sorry to hear that !!! One of these wee blastos is just waiting on you!!! Hope you manage to have a nice Christmas! X


----------



## glitteryam

Aw Gems so sorry  1 of those blastos will be the one! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## starbaby10

Aw Gems I'm so sorry   don't  know what to say just devastated for you. 

Take care
xxx


----------



## Gems82

Hi ladies,

Thank you! I feel better after shopping and having a wee bottle o cider! I've not seen DF yet as he was working all day and I have been at my dad's all night   We are quite strong in the negative department, its the positive that scares us more  

Good luck tigerfeet. DF wanted to see you today to wish you all the best (me too!) face to face (bless!)

If I don't get back on, I wish everyone reading a very merry christmas


----------



## tigerfeet1

Aw thanks Gems!! That is so kind of your husband to want to wish us all the best.  What a lovely man you have there!!! I am glad you are feeling okay. Keep us posted on how your frozen transfers go in the new year!!!! Enjoy you're bottle of cider...small pleasures eh? I had said to myself that if I got a negative I would have a lovely steaming hot bath and a bottle of wine to myself.  Its always good to find the silver lining isnt it.  Take care Gems and have a lovely Christmas xxx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi ladies. I just want to wish you all a Happy Christmas. Even if its not so happy for some,enjoy some lovely food and alcohol. Thinking of you all. Take care x x x x x x x


----------



## Little Wolf

Wishing you all positive treatments in 2012, ladies! Merry Christmas. And hugs to everyone who had negative results this month (I know how hard it is to get the negative info shortly before Christmas - but last year I got to know how great positive news around Christmas can be, too!). 


Sending lots of baby dust     


Kat


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Ladies and thanks little wolf.  

Sorry for this post,think its a case of too much information!  
Im 7dp3dt and just felt a big mass down below...rushed to the toilet and a big ball of funny coloured old crinone gel came out. I had to reach up and pull some out too. Totally panicked and freaked out. Has anyone else had this?? Help?? 

Glittery Am xxx


----------



## Gems82

Hi Giltteryam,

I don't want you to know, but you have asked for help. Thats what happened to me. It started with white stuff, then stringy pink bits through it, then on test day I had two spots of red blood on the toilet paper. After my test it was black lumps. Sorry for the tmi, but its better you know my symptoms so you can relate to your own. This might happen to everyone, but I'm just letting you know my experience!

  

Merry Christmas everyone! I got the good news that DF's cousins are pregnant! They didn't want to tell us on xmas eve when we told them our bad news, but thought xmas day was better when all the family where there! I am happy for them now, but I think it was too soon for me. DF has cheered up now because of this news so that it making me better! I hope you have all had a lovely time! I'm making up for the lack of alcohol over the last month. The festive period is when I drink! The rest of the year is about once every 5 months!


----------



## glitteryam

Thanks Gems.  

Appreciate you being honest with me.   Ive been reading up and its normal to have the yucky gunk from the crinone gel.   So im feeling a lot better about it and hasnt happened again....yet haha!!  
Can imagine how you must be feeling with the news from DFs cousin.   What a time to tell everyone. They should have been a bit more sensitive towards your feelings.   Hope youve enjoyed lots of alcohol. Thinking of you lots and just keep focusing on March.   Take care and lots of love  xxx  

Hope everyone else is well??


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello just a quick post

Gems so sorry to hear your news, i know how hard that is and must be even worse when someone close gets pregnant too. My friend fell pregnant with her second baby just after my first treatment failed it was hard but she knew about my treatment and was really supportive

Glitteryam - had to check back my old posts but I had the pinkish gel come out it was at day 10 after EC, I was worried it was over but that was my successful cycle.  So its not necessarily a bad sign.  Good luck, when is OTD?


----------



## glitteryam

Thanks Pumpkin pie  

My OTD is Friday. Nearly at the end of my 2ww x x x


----------



## tigerfeet1

Good luck glitteram. Will be thinking of you x


----------



## glitteryam

Thanks Tigerfeet. How are you feeling? how were your bloods?x x x


----------



## ellej74

hi ladies. I am new to ff and we have our first appointment at edinburgh eri on 5th jan. Hope noone minds me crashing with this post but can anyone give me any info about what they will do, or what we should expect. I have had 21 day bloods- good result and rubella and thyroid tests all ok,  and oh has had 2 samples so far.. 2nd better than first. I just want to be prepared so as not to delay things any longer. 37 now so feet like clock is ticking and been ttc since may 2010. Any help much appreciated and lots of luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Elle

We had our first appointment at RIE recently and they did weight and height for both of us and then a chat with Dr Tay.  He went through what tests we had done already and suggested two more to have and said come back and see him in 3 months.  We have had both tests done now and we are in on 5th Jan also.

Hope this is helpful.
JP


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Elle,welcome to ff  

FF is great. I wouldnt have got through the whole ivf process without the support from all the amazing ladies on here!

My first appointment was January 2009, Dr explained everything and various tests,scans id need to have done. We were put on the ivf list May 2009. We got our top of the last letter June 2011  and i officially started my 1st ivf go in November 2011. I find out on Friday if its worked. I think there is a cut off age of 37 or 38 but im not sure. Maybe someone else could help you with that. 

Best wishes and good luck with your 1st appointment. x Glittery am x


----------



## Ella101

Good luck for Friday Glitteryam, will be thinking of you. Goodluck Starbaby too, your OTD must be about now?

Elle, at our first ERI appointment they took blood tests, calculated BMI & just asked a lot of questions about our health as well as how long we were TTC. I was referred to have an xray of my fallopian tubes (has an incredibly long name I can't even attempt to spell!!), this is standard though. At the appointment the doctor we saw decided to put us on the IVF waiting list at that point. They have been making a lot of reductions to the list this year so the waiting time is shorter than before, we're now about to begin treatment & have been waiting approx a year.
The main thing I would look to get out of your appointment in Jan is to make sure they put you on the list... I think the cut off age has been put up to 40 now as well which is great. Hope everything goes well with it next month anyway, good luck!

Hope everybody has had a good Xmas too.

x


----------



## glitteryam

Thanks Ella hope you had a nice Christmas 

I want to wish my new friend Starbaby a special good luck for your OTD tomorrow! Youve been a great text buddy through my 2ww. Thanks for your support and wishing you all the best +++

Remember you cant have a rainbow without a little rain...x x x


----------



## starbaby10

Hi ladies

Been away all over xmas just back this morning so thats the reason i've not been posting.
Straight of a plane at Glasgow to RIE to have my blood test not expecting a positive as my period arrived the day after boxing day   found out we have a 6 day blasto in the freezer so that was nice however must admit was upset when Af showed up,  it all went so well throughout treatment so just goes to show its all about what happens when that wee embie gets puts back in.
My husband and I are now ok with it as it was our first attempt so looking forward to 2012 hopefully it's the year we get our BFP.
Thanks to all the girls on here who have helped support me over the past few months.

Glitteryam - Thanks for the kind words same right back to you DH and I are keeping everything crossed for you and your man tomorrow really really really hope you get BFP.    

Ella101 - Thanks glad your appointment is almost here.

Ellej74 - Welcome you have came to the right place for support and advice.

Hope you all had a good xmas.

XXXX


----------



## tigerfeet1

Really sorry to hear that Starbaby!!! Hope you are okay.  This is such a stressful process. I had my positive on 23rd but have had some really light bleeding since boxing day.  It is only when I wipe and very very light (too much information-sorry) but it has left me feeling really really anxious. Was back up at the hospital on 27th and my bloods are fine at the moment so its still a postive at this point, but you can't help feeling its all going downhill when you see blood everyday for 4 days.  The hospital have said theywon't do more bloods but could bring my scan a week forward to 6th January! Like you say starbaby, its all about what happens once the wee embie is transferred.  Good luck for 2012. That wee 6 day balsto could be the one. I really hope so.  xx


----------



## glitteryam

Starbaby- Im gutted for you   Hope you're ok. Nice to hear you have a 6 day blasto though. Positive thinking for 2012. Take care and thinking of you xxx  

Tigerfeet- Oh poor you with the the bleeding when you wipe.   Theres never too much information on FF.   Thats what were all here for. Sounding positive with the bloods though. Can imagine how worried you will be until your scan-at least they have brought it forward though.   Take care xxx


----------



## Gems82

Hi Ladies,

So sorry to hear starbaby. You sound so much like my DF with your positive attitude, so here's to next year  . I hope you had a lovely Christmas  

Good luck tomorrow glitteryam  

tigerfeet I really hope the bleeding means a healthy pregnancy for you as some women do bleed at the early stages. Its good your scan is being brought forward too. Take care   

pumpkin-pie - thanks for your kind words. It good to hear its not just me sometimes and I'm glad your friend was supportive  

elle - Welcome to FF and I hope (I know) you will get all the support you need throughout treatment. Remember any question you have, just ask and someone will know the answer because we all forget what has been said at appointments or you forget to ask there! Good luck with it all.

Ella -   you must be getting excited... it's almost time!   

I hope everyone reading has a lovely hogmanay and all the best for 2012


----------



## tigerfeet1

Thanks ladies.  FF is a great source of support.  Think I need to step away from the computer though as I am googling things all day long. Hope you have had a nice christmas and hope you all get what you wish for in 2012 wink wink!!! xxxx


----------



## ellej74

hey, thanks so much for the replies to my post. Thats so kind and i feel so much better and reassured about next week. Actually quite excited as great start to the new year! My last chance to get a bfp in 2011 was on xmas day , but af although a day late turned up on boxing day.. , so im sure 2012 will be our year!!  I am typing on my phone so sorry if i dont mention everyone but sending lots of luck and a big happy new year when it comes xx


----------



## tigerfeet1

Good luck ellej xx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi

Thanks Gems you just have to get on with it don't you, had a great xmas not had a drink in about 3months so i'll be making up for it at my friends new yr,'s party.

Tigerfeet i know what you mean with the google searches lol. x

Glitteryam - The best of luck to you please god you get a positive result today. 

Happy new year to all of you.


----------



## tigerfeet1

Good luck today Glitteram.  Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## glitteryam

Cant believe im writing this and feel guilty doing so but its a   for me  

Ive been testing positive on home pregnancy tests since Monday but didnt believe it until today   My bloods were 150 and nurse said anything over 50 means pregnant. Still in shock but absolutely over the moon.  

Thanks ladies for all your support throughout. I couldnt have got through this without you all. 
Michelle,Gems and Starbaby    i feel terrible putting this post up. You are all in my thoughts and i know how sad you must all be feeling. Be strong ladies and take care. Lots of love.xxx

Tigerfeet how are you feeling?? I wont feel relaxed until my scan in 3 weeks. Im wishing these 3 weeks away already.


----------



## tigerfeet1

Aw Glitteram. I am delighted for you!!! Thats brilliant news. Your levels seem good too. Mines were 75 on my OTD on 23/12 and were 280 on 27/12.  I am doing okay. Still bleeding lightly but nothing is really changing. I don't actually feel too well today so I am not sure if that is a postiive pregancy sign or a sign of things to come but either way, I will just grin and bare it.  The hospital won't do my bloods again to reassure me that they are still doubling so there is nothing I can do. I actually phoned spire murrayfield as would have paid to get them done privately but they are not open till the new year.  Like you say, I am wishing the next week away. They are going to scan me a week early so that's next Friday-I think I am repeating things on this thread ha ha ha!!! Keep positive Glitteram. Everything sounds really positive whoop whoop!!!! xxxx


----------



## Ella101

Glitteryam thats is fantastic news, absolutely delighted for you! I had a wee feeling you were going to test positive, just by your posts this week... Anyway that is excellent news & really does just go to show that you only need that one little embryo! Congratulations, what a lovely start to the New Year for you, this has been a long journey that we all know so well & that BFP must just feel amazing! Roll on the next 3 weeks for your scan, how exciting, keep us updated on how you're getting on!

Starbaby I'm really sorry to hear you were BFN but as with Gems that is great news on the blasto you have, they are part of the bigger picture & here's to a BFP for both of you in 2012, FET will be here in no time! Definitely enjoy some drinks at New Year & let your hair down, you well & truly deserve some good old indulgence!

Tigerfeet, hope you start to feel a bit better soon.. Light bleeding is common in the early stages from what I've heard, my friend had that recently too & everything is fine. Good luck for your scan & let us know how you get on. 

I had my Nurses appointment yesterday, went really well. I'm back in on my Jan period (so about 19/01) to have a baseline scan, mock transfer & then jab training, should start down regulating approx mid Feb so will be going through the 2ww mid march by the looks of things! Very excited but terrified of facing that possible BFN, hopefully get some little blastos for the freezer too though.. Anyway just have to accept what happens & hope for the best I suppose.
We had a pleasant surprise yesterday though, my husbands SA results have more than doubled, he is now 25Million per ml with motility of about 60%, we couldn't believe it! His worst sample before was 8million with the best going up to 13million but poor motility at about 32%, so we nearly fell off our seats when they told us this yesterday! So now looks as though we'll be doing IVF as opposed to ICSI (same result at the end of the day of course). Just shows all his vitamins & healthy living has paid off after all! So we're giving ttc naturally one last go next week (just never know), although I'm really just putting all my hopes in IVF..

Hope you all have a fantastic New Year & here's to BFPs for all of us in 2012!

Ella xx


----------



## Gems82

Hi I'm on my phone and internet is playing up, but just want to say congratulations to glitteryam on your bfp!!you really deserve it. You have been on some journey! Well done and the best of luck for you! Xxx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi Glitteryam

What a result so so so happy for you     please don't feel bad for posting your good news i'd be shouting it from the roof tops.

Hope the next 3 weeks goes by quickly for you it seems like everything is a waiting game,  worth it in the long run. Will you be moving to another board?  

Best of luck xxxxx

Tigerfeet - Hope your taking it easy as well must be hard waiting for scans. x

Ella - Thats great I'm back for my next round in March as well so its nice I've got someone to chat to  

Gems - Do you know when your next round is yet?

Bye for now ladies


----------



## glitteryam

Tigerfeet- You've made me day telling me my levels are nice and high.   Ive been trying to find info on the levels but cant find anything.   Such a shame that you are still bleeding but i am sure it will settle soon.   You must be going out of your mind though and you'd think they would let you have your blood checked as much as you like if it stops you worrying.  Such a shame Spire is closed.
Do you feel sick?? Ive been feeling a bit sick on and off but not sure if it is just nerves.   Hope you feel better soon. 1 week till your scan and 3 till mine. Hurry up please!!   xxx

Ella- It was so hard testing positive all week and keeping it quiet but just didnt want to get ahead of myself.  Yip my wee last embryo.   Its kind of not sunk in yet. I just know that im one incredibly lucky girl. 
So exciting that you will be getting started soon. Its an exciting but terrifying time. We will all help you get through it though.   
Wow about your DHs sperm.   Thats amazing. You both must be so pleased. Fantastic news!!   xxx

Gems- Hope your internet sorts itself out soon.   Thankyou so much. Hope you are ok   xxx

Starbaby- Appreciate you saying that. Thankyou   
I will still hang around here to see how everyone is doing. The other boards are mega busy and i get a bit lost and cant keep up with them   Hope you havent been working yourself too hard. Remember to have some me time and treat yourself. xxx

Cant believe its the last day of 2011 tomorrow. What a year!!!


----------



## glitteryam

Happy new year to all my fertility friends. Hope all your dreams come true in 2012 ladies x x


----------



## starbaby10

Happy new year 

XXXXXX


----------



## glitteryam

How is everyone doing? x


----------



## tigerfeet1

Hi girls. Happy new year!! I'm doing okay Glitteram.  I am still bleeding and was so dissapointed with the lack of interest from the infertility bit of the hospital, that I contact NHS 24 on Hogmanay and someone phoned me from the Pregnancy Support Centre at the RIE (where the normal people go! he he!!)  I went up there today and they checked my hcg levels which are now at 2400 so exactly where they should be-they have doubled every 48 hours since i got my first beta.  This is apparently good news but they don't know what is making me bleed-its been 8 days now- and I am going for a scan tomorrow.  I am hoping and praying that my wee embie is still there! Its really hard to stay positive but I am trying my best.  Either way, I need to know as I am becoming more and more down about it and its not healthy.  How is everyone else doing? Not long to go now till your scan Glitteram-bet you are counting the days  xx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi tigerfeet. Aw so sorry to hear youre still bleeding  great news about your levels though-wow thats amazing! Shame you had to go to nhs 24 for help though. Really infertility should be more helpfull!

Ive been having sharp pains low down and towards my side so think i will be phoning the hospital too. Such a worrying time,they really should monitor us more,rather than just leaving us to worry!

Also my dp was attacked by a gang of thugs today for no reason. They punched his mouth. Hes lost 2 teeth,swollen jaw and burst lip. He phoned me and i was hysterical phoning his mum and brother. My sister came straight round to calm me down. So worried ive harmed the baby by getting in such a state. My dp is luckily ok but in agony,cant eat or drink. Not a great start to the new year. Thugs are on cctv and police know them well. DP pressing charges. 
xx


----------



## Gems82

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

How awful glitteryam for you and your DP! I'm glad they are CCTV and I hope the police recognise and get them!  I also hope your OK and everything goes well at your scan  

Good news on your level tigerfeet, so try not to worry as everything seems to be OK as far as I know with what your telling us! Is it the normal pregnancy bit of the RIE thats giving you a scan tomorrow too?

ELLA!!! Woo hoo! Not long now until you get started on your journey!  

Starbaby, I'll be March too. I was supposed to phone last week to get on the waiting list and a date, but I wasn't ready and I didn't know when they were there and not so I should really do it tomorrow  

I hope everyone else reading are doing well


----------



## Ella101

Happy New Year to everyone!! Hope you're all having a good year so far & haven't been blown away in this storm that has descended upon us!!!

Really sorry to hear about your DP Glitteryam, hope he's on the mend now, such a frightening thing to happen though, must have really shaken you both up. Hope the police track them down very soon!

Also the sharp pains in your lower side can just be to do with implantation & the placenta starting to grow, my friend also had that (I have so many friends that are having babies right now!), she was pretty freaked & it lasted until about 12 weeks but it was all ok, no probs at all & she is now in the later stages of pregnancy.
Tigerfeet, my other friend too had light bleeding that went on for about 2 weeks, she had her scan & all was well, she's now about 20 weeks & absolutely fine..
It certainly isn't an easy journey, you're both being so brave so far, hopefully the hospital will start to give you a bit more help & support..

Starbaby & Gems that's great you're doing FET in March, I should be in for ET approx mid march (obviously depending on how I respond to the drugs), so we can keep each other sane during the 2ww!!!

xx


----------



## glitteryam

Gems- Thanks my dp is still in agony but police are hopefull that theyll catch the thugs!   Hes heading to the dental hospital so they can asses the damage. 
As for you just take your time huni. Can imagine how youre still feeling. You make that call when youre ready.  

Ella- Cant believe that wind. Thought my windows were gonna blow in. My mum text to say the petrol station roof at her work blew off!!  
Such a scary day yesterday with my poor dp. You just dont expect things like that to happen in broad daylight in a shop. My dp was on his way to bring me apple juice from the shop. Bless him. The cartons are all bashed up. Im just glad its just he will be ok. He looks like frankenstein at the moment though  
Thanks for the info on your friend. My pains have gone for now. Touch wood. 2 weeks on Friday till my scan  

Hoping all you ladies are taking good care of yourselves. March is just round the corner. Wishing you all lots of luck    

xxx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi Ladies

What a day out there 

Omg Glittery thats awful about your dp there are some really bad bad people around lets hope the police get them. You seem to be doing really well I'm sure all the wee pains you are having are just cause your body is changing. You have only 2 weeks til your scan so try and take it easy as much as you can I'm sure you got such a fright when your dp got attacked sounds like you have a good family with your sister rushing round to help calm you down.  

Tigerfeet - Thats terrible treatment from the hospital,   sounds like things are ok with your hcg levels so thats a good sign you just need that scan to put your mind at rest. xxx

Ella - Glad to hear your going through treatment at the same time bet your getting excited. 

Gems - How have you been sense your BFN i was a bit sad at new years but my DH is so supportive and always says the right things I'm so lucky to have him. I know what you mean about ringing the hospital i got my DH to ring for me lol. 
Wee question Gems have you kept taking your folic acid? I was taking Pregnacare vit's with folic acid not taken any sense AF arrived....

Bye for now ladies

XXXX


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Starbaby    
Yes its horrible out there.   I like your wee umbrella smiley. I havent stepped out in it but heard theres been lots of damage.
Havent heard anything back from the police yet but hoping they get brought to justice. Yes dont know what i would have done without my sister.  She jumped in the car in her pyjamas haha. 
This three week wait is so much worse than the two week wait. I hate how you just get left to it. Ive been wanting to phone the nurses but dont want to seem like a hypochondriac. 
Im not back to work till Monday so im going a bit insane at home.  Ive been off since egg collection and my work is closed 2 weeks over Christmas. Hoping when i go back to work the days wont drag as much. 
You sound like you have a great DH!! Hope hes looking after you. I cant imagine how new year must have been for you. I have a feeling March is going to be your time though. Try and stay positive till then.  Do you have anything nice planned before then?? You deserve a wee treat. 

xxx


----------



## tigerfeet1

Hi ladies.  Just wanted to let you know that my scan went well today and I saw a little pregnancy sac measuring 5-6 weeks so they are not concerned. They don't know what the bleeding is but said that some people just bleed in early pregnancy and that's how it is.  Feel so relieved and at last, I can relax and maybe even try and enjoy it too. I hope I don't sound ungrateful because I know how lucky I am to be here, I was just so worried and that just overwhelmed me. 

Glitteram-your poor partner.  How awful!!! That makes me so angry. I hope he gets better soon and thank goodness for your sister.  She sounds lovely.  I am sure that your pregnancy is absolutely fine and your wee embie. These pains you are having I think are quite normal. I am having them too and have done since the beginning really. Its like a darting/shooting pain or a nip?  I think that is your body changing as although you have very few (if any) signs from the outside you are pregnant, alot is going on at this stage inside your body. 

Gems-I'm sorry you are feeling so low about your cycle.  I can't imagine how disappointed you must feel and I hope you have lots of lovely people around you giving you cuddles.  The whole IVF thing is just so emotional...i didn't quite appreciate how much so-and you have been through so much with all the injections etc.  Give yourself time to recover and I will keep everything crossed that your FET will be successful. The very fact that they have made it to blasto is a good sign so if they survive the thawing process, i think you might be on to a winner.  I really hope so.  You too starbaby...it will be nice that you are doing this together.  Keep taking your folic acid as you are supposed to take it 3 months before a pregnancy so its essential.  I will be thinking of you girls, and you Ella-anxious but exciting times ahead. 

Take care girls.  xx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Tigerfeet-  

So lovely to hear you saw your wee baby sac today.  Can imagine how relieved you must feel. Do you know if we get a picture at the 7 week scan?? Ive heard its an internal scan. I am going crazy and wish i could have a wee scan too. Ive been googling and coming up with all sorts of horrible things to do with my pains. I really need to stop googling!! 

Yes the pains are exactly like that and mainly get them at night although had a few this afternoon.
I had lost half a stone during injections but have now put it back on due to sitting around and eating. Ive got such a fat belly. Think i am still swollen from my cysts and all the drugs or maybe just fat haha. 

What happened made me so angry yesterday too. He has been to the dental hospital. His mouth was too sore and swollen for them to have a proper look but they think 3 of his teeth have been pushed up into his gum due to the fore of them punching and kicking his face. He will have to have the teeth removed when the swelling and pain eases. My poor dp was just minding his own business bringing me my apple juice bless him. Horrible,evil people in this world  

xxx


----------



## glitteryam

Starbaby-thanks for your lovely text. Ive ran out of credit so cant text you back though  Couldnt face going out in that weather today to grab a top up. Will text you as soon as i do though. 
To answer your question though. I go back to work Monday and cant tell them yet. I took a week off sick during EC and ET and told them i was having a cyst op. Which was kind of true as they drained my cyst at the same time. Then had 2 wks hol so cant now say im pregnant! Only started the job at the end of october. Theyl think im at it haha. Will have to tell them sooner or later though. Work as a learning assistant for an autistic boy in a 60 place school nursery. Hes very active,constantly on the go and sometimes lashes out. Also have to help put out metal climbing frames at work for outside time-thinking of ways to avoid lifting. Also start working with an 11 yr old boy in the mornings next week in primary school.Quite nervous,going to be hard work,just hope the kids dnt bump into me or lash out.x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi, just wanted to say Tigerfeet that it is really common to bleed in pregnancy, it was only when it happened to me that lots of people said it had happened to them. I had little bleeding at 5-6 weeks then again at 9 weeks then I was fine. There was no obvious cause to the bleeding. Glitteryam, so sorry to hear about your DP thats awful. just to let you know too that there is another thread over at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237370.new#new (hope that link works) for people in Edinburgh area who have either got their BFP or have had their babies. So hope you will all be joining us soon and 2012 will be a good year xxx


----------



## Gems82

Hi,

What lovely words you ladies have spoke, thanks again. I have been bottling my feelings up, but New Years Day I told DF how I have been feeling and he too said what I need to hear 

I am really happy for you tigerfeet and glitteryam and if it was the other way about I'd be telling you all my journey so please don't hold back on telling me anything as I really want to know for when its my turn   

Thanks for the reminder tigerfeet about the folic acid! I was quite forgetful about it first time round and I stopped as soon as I got my BFN too, so I'll try really hard to start back on it daily from tomorrow!

I phoned up the hospital today and I've to call back at the end of my Feb AF to get started in March  So I'll be there with you ella and starbaby


----------



## glitteryam

Thanks pumpkin pie for the new thread suggestion- like chatting to my friends here but very kind to point me in that direction. May join further down the line xx

Gems- Thanks huni. Glad your going to be joining the girls for March treatment  How are you doing?xx

How is everyone else?xx


----------



## whigers

Hello there,

Hope you dont mind me jumping in now, I have been reading your posts for the last month & feel like I know you all already!
We start our 2nd ICSI mid-February at the ERI and I am SO nervous but excited.  All the waiting in between is a killer, we had a BFN in August last year.  I really didnt think I would get over that but I am back here again fighting hard & positive for number 2.  I see that Ella, Gems & Starbaby10 are all due to start mid-Feb at the ERI so hoped to join your chat.

Ella - what an exciting time ahead for you.  I bet you can't wait to get started. I am to call with my Jan period (31/01) too so I will start downreg around the 21st Feb.  We should be at almost the same stages.  I was really interested to read about your husbands SA doubling - that's fab!  My boyfriend has been trying SO hard to improve his.  His first sample over a year ago was only 2.9millon but when we had the ICSI in July last year it had risen to 4.8millon.  How did your husband manage to get such a fab result? Any tips would be greatly appreciated!

Starbaby & Gems  - I was so sorry to read about your BFNs.  Its heartbreaking.  But 2012 sounds like an exciting year for you both.  Are you both having FET?

Has anyone used the couselling service at the ERI?  I think I am going to give it a go this time as I really think it may make it all a bit easier.  Booked in for accupuncutre again too. 

Take care.

Whigers xxx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well

Glitteryam - Thanks for hanging around  

Whigers - My dh and i have said if we get another BFN we would consider counselling I don't know how you waited so long between cycles but I can see why you've decided to keep your wee frostie makes perfect sense. Did you do acupuncture for your last cycle i didn't and responded really well to all the treatment and had really good quality eggs but have often wondered if it would have helped with implantation? Any idea if thats the case? Nice to have you on board.   To answer your question yes i am having a FET still need to down reg but thats OK as i felt fine last time did not enjoy the stimulating felt really bloated and uncomfortable. To be honest I'd do whatever it takes. xx

Gems - Just wondering did you have acupuncture and if so are you planning on having it for you FET? 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## ellej74

hi there, had first appointment at eri yesterday- was good as finally we moving forward but also i was pretty upset as dr tay made it quite clear that oh samples were not up to scratch at all and we are looking at icsi.. So have to have hsg and ultra sound just to make sure i am ok.. Dr tay seems to think from previous prob ok.. And oh had blood tests to check hormone levels and chromosomes and we back in april for results.. I am so worried we have left this all too late and i will be 4 by time we even get to top of icsi list. We will prob discuss self funding in april but just felt so down that unlikely a baby for us in 2012  . . So have decided we will do everything we can to improve our general fitness and get oh count up as much as poss for next sample in april. I know so many are going through much worse than me but never thought we would get to ivf stage. Sending everyone much luck and congrats to glitteryam on your bfp and to everyone who has treatment about to start. Juniorpark -hope all went well for you at your app yesterday. If anyone has any info on current waiting lists,icsi in general would be so appreciated, as bit lost at the moment. Xxx and feeling so bad for oh, although he in better spirits than me!


----------



## Hope2468

Hi ladies, I've been told that eri have a lot of catching up to do with arranging their appointments. I should be having my initial consultation sometime in april. Does anyone know how soon we can start treatment after going to the initial consultation. We have already undergone all the investigative work at the eri.

Thanks


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Ladies

Dr Tay was very nice yesterday.  He basically said that because both my HSG and Ultrasound results were fine that there was nothing more he could do for me at present.  He suggested just to keep trying naturally if we weren't keen on self funding IVF as miracles can happen.  He also offered to put us on the NHS waiting list for IVF, even although at the last meeting he said to us that it was unlikely we would reach the top of the list before my 40th in July.  He said that if I wanted he could put us on the list, because with the criteria changing the list is getting shorter.  I said to him, yes put us on the list.  He said that the chances of IVF working given my AMH was less than 5% and my DH and have been thinking about things over Christmas and we arent keen on proceeding with self funding with IVF with those odds.  We only have the funding for one private shot at IVF and we don't want to have that one shot, it potentially fail and then that is the end of the road.

Dr Tay was pretty gloomy about the success rates, and went as far to say that a private clinic would treat us because we were paying for it.  Now, having read stories on here, I don't believe that is the case with GCRM.   He also said that the best option for us would be to do IVF with donor eggs.  Now, my little sister bless her has already offered to be my donor - only complication with that is she is currently pregnant with my niece !

I think me and DH need to take some time out and think about things.  I've got a appointment with my Counsellor next week, so hopefully that will help.

Elle when we asked about length of waiting list a few months ago we were told between 2-3 years, however I am sure there is a lady on here only waited 12 months but I could be wrong.  Dr Tay said yesterday with the change in criteria the list is shortening.  

One thing to bear in mind I have read on here is that you self fund whilst on the list you lose an nhs shot.

Hope you ladies are all okay.

JPx


----------



## Little Wolf

Just popping in to say HAPPY NEW YEAR and hoping that for you all 2012 is THE year!! 

Congratulations to all the   's I've seen on here. You can come over to the "bumps & mums" thread if you want to ask questions and chat with us It's the Edinburgh ladies thread, follow on from this one, so easier to follow than all the others on here, and we do meet ups if we can find the time, too! 

For all the others (specially Gems!) -  and   !!!

Kat


----------



## ellej74

hey, juniorpark. Glad dr tay was nice and sounds like he gave you lots to think about. Sounds like you doing right thing and taking some time out, so many decisions to make. How amazing of your sis to offer donor eggs.. I hope things work out for you honey. Thanks for tips on waiting list. I did ask but he was bit vague and kept saying things are changing, but he cant guarantee how long?!! - i really pushed to be put on waiting list now but they said have to have all tests completed' another 4 months feels like forever! I am soo impatient   Xx take care


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Elle

One thing I have noticed with ERI is you have to be pushy.  When I went for my HSG the woman had trouble finding the entrance to my womb and said she was going to have to give up.  I persuaded her to give it one more shot, stuck my fists under my ass and she got it!  Also my original appointment with Dr Tay was meant not to be until February, I got a letter just before Christmas saying they had cancelled that and it had been moved until end of March.  I phoned them up and explained that the appointment was to discuss the tests which would be complete that week and said I didn't want to wait another three months just to talk to him.  Nice lady checked and found me the appointment for 5th January.  I am glad I called.  

I've tossed and turned all night thinking should I give the IVF a go with my own eggs, I'm still kind of hoping that a miracle could happen naturally if DH and I stopped thinking about it for a while.  I've read so many stories about that happening.  Just when I think I've got my head around things I waiver!

Keep me posted with how you get on. At 37 I am confident you will get to the top of the list in time.

JPx


----------



## ellej74

thanks hon, i will def go down the pushy route from now on!  what a difficult time for you. I have read so many things about just when you dont think about it and take time out- bang a lovely bfp! .. But then you dont want to miss out on one shot either!? When would you have to decide by? Am feeling bit more confident about waiting list now and will try not to think too much about it until april. Il keep fingers crossed for bfps for both of us! X x


----------



## Gems82

Hi everyone reading,

Welcome ellej. I too am confident you will get to the top of the IVF list by the end of the year/ start of next year providing you and DP meet all the recommendations of weight and nonsmoking because like juniorpark said the list is getting shorter and people are getting taken quicker  

Juniorpark - I am so glad you are put on the list and I really do hope and   that you get a go on NHS. I wouldn't want to "waste" all that money on a 5% shot if I'm honest, but it is completely your and DH decision on what you decide to do. In fact on an even more positive note I actually   that it happens naturally for you, but it is so hard to stop trying unless a life change comes into place (my personal opinion again  ). It is lovely of your sister offering her egg.

Littlewolf - Thank you  

Hope -   April isn't too far away. Hopefully one of the other ladies who have had their initial consultation recently can give you an idea of timescales just now. I was a big longer because I was overweight.

Starbaby - I am in the complete same frame of mind as you! I responded well to tx and I wondered if acupuncture would help with the 2ww? How long before the 2ww do you have to start acupuncture or can you just do it during the 2ww? I keep forgetting to take my folic acid (as I did during last tx) so I think I need to set an alarm on my phone. I was also thinking maybe I should take a multi vitamin with 400 mgc folic acid in it (if its available) to make sure I have all I need because my food intake isn't great or varied? Any suggestions

glitteryam and tigerfeet - how are you doing?


----------



## tigerfeet1

Hi Gems
I know a little about acupuncture as I did it throughout my treatment. I went to the natural fertility centre at Hamilton place and saw Fiona once a fortnight when I was down regging, twice in the week I was stimming, once before egg transfer and one after egg transfer and one on day of implantation. This is the protocol they recommend but I think the most important bit is the egg transfer day and day of implantation. It was £30 a go and £50 on day of transfer because I was there twice. Who know how much it helps or doesn't but some people swear by it so if you can find the money, it's probably worth doing. They also recommended taking viridian pro conception fertility capsules which are a high quality multi vit that includes 400ug of folic acid. Keep taking the tablets Gems. I think they are pretty essential. I take mine with breakfast and then I don't forget. Good luck!!!! You deserve it xx


----------



## Ella101

Hi everyone,

There's been so much on the forum since the last time I checked!! 

That's great news Juniorpark that you're on the list, they are making lots of reductions so I'm sure you'll get there, I wouldn't be surprised if you're at the top this year as things are really speeding up. Also with %success rates, we are all so individual these figures don't always stand up really, you may well find it's not a miracle that was needed at all! Good idea to have a break just now & take things easy..

Elle I too was really upset when they told us last year that we were looking at ICSI due to the low quality of my husband's sample, as I didn't think things were that bad. But ICSI is really common now & they recommend it a lot more to guarantee a high fertilisation rate, I used to think it was just for sperm that can't swim which isn't the case at all. 

Hope, are you at the top of the list I take it? I had my initial consultation on 25/11, then my nurses appointment on 29/12 & I've to call up on my Jan period for a baseline scan & jab training with the view to starting injections mid Feb (I think).

Whigers, that's great you'll be going through all this too in Feb! Sorry to hear about your BFN in August (this is my biggest fear about the whole process!), great that you're feeling positive & having your frostie as a back up too is a good idea. I'll be phoning in from about 18-20th Jan as that's when I'm due, so I'll be about a week in front I think, but still we'll def be in during Feb so we'll need to stay in touch on this, I'll need people to keep me sane!
With my huband's sperm count, we really have been shocked at how it has shot up! He changed his supplement to Wellman & took extra Zinc (good for the dna in sperm) & extra selenium (essential for good swimmers apparently), he's been on these for about 2 months now. Obviously he's cut back on coffee, alcohol & tried to eat healthily, but nothing too extreme, we still enjoy some wine on a Sat night!
His sample was 8 million about 18months ago then went up to 13-17million in the last year but all with poor motility (32%), so since July it has shot up to 25million & 55-60% motility. The girl that came in to give us the results was pretty surprised as well as the nurse!! They could only say just keep on doing what you're doing as it's obviously working, no real reason & it can just happen but I'm convinced it's the supplements! So get your partner some Wellman, plus zinc & selenium, couldn't recommend it enough!

I've not opted for counseling just yet, not sure if I will...

Tigerfeet, I see Fiona at Hamilton Place too, she's great & a good listener, I always have a good old moan about everything when I go in too!!! I'll def be doing the same with acupuncture, going to make an appointment soon to get started again with her.
Also great to hear about your scan going well, it'll be your 12 week one before you know it!!

Glitteryam hope you're feeling ok, your scan must be not too far away now?

Starbaby & Gems, here's to a successful journey for FET in Feb/March for you both. As I was saying above, I'll be doing acupuncture & think it really does make a difference, it's also great to help with stress too & keep you feeling balanced. Like I say I go to Napiers at Hamilton place, would definitely recommend them.  

Hope everyone is having a good start to 2012 

Ella xx


----------



## glitteryam

Oh my goodness ive missed so much that i dont know where to start. Sorry for the lack of personals but ive lost track.  

Thinking of you all though and wishing everyone luck with waiting lists,starting treatment,looking into things etc.  

I looked into acupuncture  too but decided against it as was quite pricey and my cousin that had ivf had a bfn with acupuncture and a bfp without. Ive had my bfp without it too but can understand that it could be beneficial. If it makes you feel better and more positive then i say go for it if it feels right.  

AFM My life is like an episode from Eastenders. After everything thats gone on past few weeks. Ive been having pains in my side and shoulder. Phoned the hospital and was asked to go for an emergency scan of my ovaries at 4weeks5days. Ovaries are enlarged but not unusual for ivf patients and no new cysts to be found. Had 2 cysts on my ovaries during downregging and stimms so that was the main concern,that a new cyst had appeared. 
Had to give a urine test and they picked up traces of blood,protein and ketones in my urine which scared the life out of me. Had to wait a few days for the result from the lab and that came back clear? 
So nurse advised an early scan at 6weeks. Then an hour later i received a phone call from the doctor to say theyd like to bring the scan forward to 5 weeks 3 days to check that the sac is in the right place and not in my tubes. Doctor says my symptoms are signs of ectopic although quite early to be having these signs. Usually symptoms show up at 7 weeks. So im a nervous wreck but scan tomorrow morning so suppose ive just got to hope for the best.   First day back at work tomorrow too.  

Xx Glittery Am Xx


----------



## Ella101

Sorry to hear this Glitteryam that all sounds so stressful for you, really hope your scan goes ok tomorrow & it's not ectopic. First day back at work too is a nightmare, anyway fingers & toes crossed it is positive news tomorrow. Will be thinking of you & drop a note on here once you know xx


----------



## starbaby10

So much going on these days can't keep up with everyone it's going to be a busy busy few months  

Very exciting.

Just popped on to stay best of luck tomorrow Glitteryam I will be thinking of you 

Bye for now

X


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Ladies

Thanks for the replies ladies, I knew you guys would understand.

Good luck with the scan tomororrow glitteryam.

JPx


----------



## Gems82

Glitteram I am thinking of you


----------



## ellej74

hi ladies, big thanks for replies and reassurance over waiting times. Hope all goes well today for you glitteryam. Take care xx


----------



## glitteryam

Thanks for your kind messages ladies. Scan went well-sac is where it should be with a wee yolk sac. Measuring 6 weeks instead of 5 though. Ovaries very swollen with a wee bit fluid so had d blood test to check for infection. To phone for result tomorrow afternoon. Doc said pain is most likely from the 2 cysts i had drained plus right ovary had most follicles. So i can stop worrying and look forward to my scan on the 19th to check foetal heartbeat. She said she saw a wee flicker possibly heartbeat but will leave that for next scan. Im so relieved. Off to work with a wee smile,not telling them yet though.

Hope everyones well. Tigerfeet how are you feeling? whens your scan?xx


----------



## Ella101

That's great glittery, so glad to hear it's all good!! Wonder how it's measured as a week older though?! x


----------



## Juniorpark

Thats great Glitteryam, so pleased for you.

People at work will wonder why you are so happy to be back  

JPx


----------



## whigers

Gosh, I'm sorry, I can't keep up with all these threads!

Gilleryam - so pleased everything is good for you.

ellej74 - we went on the NHS waiting list in December 2010 and were told when we went for our followup appointment in October 2011 that we were at the top of the list.  This was only after we asked though.  We went for self-fundning for our first go in July 2011 as we were told the list was 2-3 years.  We had planned to do another self-funded cycle (which would mean we would lose our 2 NHS free shots) in Feb this year but found out we were top of the list.  I think they say 2-3 years to cover themselves, I think this is always on the cautious side.  

Ella101 - delighted we will be at almost the same stage.  You will be just fine.  You sound really strong and positive and that's exactly the way you need to be.  I am still shocked at the improvement in your DHs sample, its brilliant!  My boyfriend takes Wellman, DHA & I think Selenium.  He's only been on the Selenium for a few weeks though so fingers crossed.  He doesn't take extra Zinc so i'll look into that for him.  Thanks.

starbaby10 - yes I did accupuncture in the last cycle & the whole cycle went really well.  I got about 14 eggs & 12 fertilised.  They just didn't seem to develop too well from there as we only got 1 frostie on top of the 1 we had put back.  They were both day 3's.  Like you, I wonder if our failed cycle is to do with implantation  I dont really want to change anything from the last cycle.  I am scared that if I do, it may affect this next cycle.  The waiting in this whole process is one of the hardest things.  We had a failed cycle in August last year & we start again mid-Feb.  This has felt like a lifetime & I have to admit, I have really struggled through the last few months.  I met another lady on here who just had a medicated FET and is now 12 weeks pregnant.  She said the whole process is SO much less stressful than a full cycle and she definitely thought that made a difference for her.

Juniorpark - I have heard really good thinks about GCRM.  My accupuncturist said they seem to be a bit more flexible and open to trying different treatment plans to I would get in touch with them & see what they say. Good luck. 

For accupuncture, I'd definitely recommend the Natural Fertility Centre at Napiers on Hamilton Place too.  I go to see Rachel Forrest there and she was great.  I did it about once a week in down reg, and I think twice in the week of stimm.  On the day of transfer, I have to admit I got really stressed about trying to arrange the accupuncture for before & after the transfer as we didn't know if we would be a day 3 or 5 transfer.  I dont think this stress on the day of transfer did me any favours so I would plan better for this next time. 

Whigers x


----------



## Gems82

Yeah glitteryam   I'm so pleased for your sac


----------



## ellej74

glad it all went well glitteryam!  and thanks for reassurance about waiting times whigers. That is pretty quick to get to top of list! Yay! X x


----------



## starbaby10

Hey Glitterlyam

Woo hoo great news You must be jumping with joy    

Whigers - I'm looking forward to my FET I'm going to be more relaxed as last time was really busy with work plus Xmas etc. x

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Xx


----------



## Gems82

Hi,

How are we all getting on? How did it go today tigerfeet? Ella, when are you in to get started?

Not much going on with me. Weight wise, I started at 81kg last week and I've lost 1.5kg (3lb) already  so its a good start so far!


----------



## glitteryam

Hi ladies and thankyou  

Gems-well done thats great 

Tigerfeet have you moved to another thread? just wondering how youre getting on?

Starbaby hope you had fun at the hen night and not too hungover haha 

Hope everyone else is well.

Afm i have my heartbeat scan on Thursday. Cant wait for my 1st wee scan pic. Been feeling so sick but worth every minute.xxx


----------



## Ella101

Hi everyone,

Good luck for Thursday Glittery, hope you get a lovely pic! Hope the sickness dies down a bit for you too, I'm sure it will..

Thanks Whigers, just trying to be as positive as possible & not to get overwhelmed by it all. Good luck with your DH's vits as well, I'm sure you'll see an improvement, Wellman seems to have great results over all too.

Well done on the weight loss Gems!! I'm going to be calling in to the ERI this week when af arrives, so prob wed/thurs, will have my baseline scan then should start down regging in about 3 weeks... Can't believe it's almost here! 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend xx


----------



## glitteryam

Thanks Ella how did you get on? did you get your baseline scan?? xx

AFM Had my 7 week scan this morning. Was amazing to see our wee bean on the screen.   The heartbeat was flickering really fast. Doctor said it was nice and strong and has now discharged me from IVF. Ive to phone a number in a wee booklet and arrange to see a midwife. She should arrange my next scan at 12 weeks. Im 6 weeks 6 days today but measuring 7 weeks 2 days. Got about 8 scan pictures haha. I asked for 3 as my mum and dps mum wanted one. The doc was so nice and kept printing off different ones. Cant believe i wont be in the ivf department anymore. 
Have booked an appointment with my gp as i am a bit worried about an incompetent cervix. Ive had to treatments for abnormal cells and therefore part of my cervix is missing. Also my womb is heart shaped and tilted. The ivf doc said my gp should refer me to the obstetrician for tests on my cervix. Dont want to get this far and lose my baby. So hoping to get a stitch im my cervix to prevent that happening.  My gp has had 2 ivf pregnancies so i trust her 100 percent to advise and refer me.

Hope everyone else is well??  

xGlittery Amx


----------



## Gems82

Yeah Ella, how are you getting on? 

Aww glitteryam. I'm so happy for you   So its looking like a big baby already, but it could sort its wee self out in the weeks to come. I'm guessing you'll move over to the other Edinburgh thread, but keep popping in to let me know how your getting on (and I'm sure you'll want to keep up-to-date with how we are getting on ) All the best to you and a happy healthy baby.  

No news from me just now, but hope you are all keeping well.


----------



## starbaby10

Hi Girls

Glitterly thanks for sharing your wonderful news with us it's so nice to hear how your getting on it must be a great feeling knowing you will not be back at the ivf clinic. 

Like you gems nothing happening with me I have to ring the clinic with my march period for treatment in April seems so long away excited but also very nervous think if I get another bfn it will be harder than the last time, just need to think positive and hope for the best.

Ella what stage are you at have you started treatment yet?  

Bye for now

Xxx


----------



## Ella101

Hi everyone,

Been away for a couple of days, obviously also waiting on af turning up too, was hoping to see an appearance on Wed but kept me waiting until yesterday afternoon! Called up & spoke to one of the nurses who has booked me in for my baseline scan on Monday morning.
I think the nurse I spoke to on my Dec appointment said it's normally 23 days after day 1 of your cycle that you start down regulating, is that right?? I've been sitting trying to calculate when EC, ET & OTD will be on my calender all afternoon, lol!!!!! 

Great news about your scan Glitteram, it sounds amazing!! Your 12weeks will be here in no time! Also as I've said a few of my friends have the same cervix issues & have all been absolutely fine, always best to get referred of course & keep a close eye on it. Anyway sit back for now & enjoy being pregnant, I hope everybody is spoiling you rotten!!

Hope everybody else is doing well too!! xx


----------



## Ella101

Just had my baseline scan this morning, plus mock transfer & jab training... Productive morning!!!!

Took away my little purple bag & start buserelin jabs on 08/02, back in on 23/02 for another scan to check lining & will hopefully start stimming then..

Can't believe it is pretty much here now, exciting! Here's hoping I don't get any side effects (and manage the jabs ok!)..

Ella xx


----------



## whigers

Hi Ella101,

How exciting you have a proper start date now!  It always feels like forever before you actually get started but its a great feeling when you finally do.  You'll be fine with the injections.  I have to admit, I did get my DH to do the first one and then I was fine after that.  I always did them in my thigh but I know you can do tummy too so may try that this time round.  Are you going to do thigh?

I remember being quite shocked when I first saw all the needles & drugs we needed but I always liked the wee purple bag!

Try not to plan all the dates too much, I did exactly the same as you and then when I went in for my scan to check my lining, it wasn't quite thin enough so I had another week on down reg.  I was gutted but this time round I am prepared for this so if it happens, I wont be too disappointed. I wish now that someone had told me this could happen the first time round though.  Its not a bad thing at all, its just some people's bodies take a bit longer to shut down than others.
  
I am still waiting on AF.  She is due on the 31st so if she does come then (fingers crossed) I will start on the 23rd Feb with down reg.  Like you, I cant wait to get started again!

Anyway, take care & keep in touch.

Whigers x


----------



## Ella101

Hey Whigers,

Yeah I was a bit shocked when I saw all the needles, made it feel all very real too! I think I might have a go on my tummy first, my dh is a bit clumsy so might not feel safe letting him do it, ha ha!! Remember trying to get him to rip a wax strip off my leg once & he was useless, so I'd hate to think what he'd do with a needle!
Anyway I think I'll probably stand for about half an hour building myself up to it on the 8th!!!

Thanks for the advice on dates, I was thinking about just bracing myself for another week on the 23rd if my lining isn't thin enough, I have seen a few people on here that have had the same thing & had a bfp so like you say it's not anything to get worried about, I'm just so impatient!
Counting down the days until the 8th...

Good luck for the 31st, hope af arrives on time, keep in touch as well!! Hope the time flies in for us!

Ella xx


----------



## glitteryam

Thanks for the reassurance Ella. Well done on getting started. You must be so excited. Dont worry about anything. Were all here to help you through it. Good luck x x x

Whigers hope your af arrives,all the best x x x 

Tigerfeet where have you gone? i cant find you and really want to know how your doing? x x x

Starbaby and gems- youll be starting again before you know it. Hope youre both ok x x x

Hi everyone else x x x


----------



## Ella101

Thanks glittery, hope all is going well so far & keep popping in here to let us know how you are! 

Getting excited that it's all happening now, just get the first jab out the way & then hopefully the next month will fly in!

Take care xx


----------



## Gems82

Hi all,

Just popping in to say   'yeah' to Ella. Good luck with the 1st jab  I did that whole build myself up thing on my 1st one then thought "that wasn't too bad, I've just fussed about nothing  ", but I'm guessing we all do. 

whigers, I hope af arrives in time for you to go head as planned.

AFM - I'm not motivated yet with this diet, but I feel myself getting better and doing more exercise to compensate until my head/belly is ready to join it! I haven't had an af in Jan (so far) so I'm on day 35, but I can go to day 63 at times (9 weeks)   I supposed to phone at the end of my Feb af to get a baseline scan booked and start in March, but I don't know if this lack of af will affect this

I hope everyone else is doing well. Speak soon


----------



## starbaby10

Hello ladies

Ella - your not that far away I remember that stage it's so exciting you'll be fine with the jabs really not that bad just the thought of if best of luck to you  ^
I got my DH to do mine as it got him involved he was actually very gental I only bruised once.

Gems - like you I'm still waiting on AF I was always very regular 28 day cycle guess with all the treatment in dec our system is a bit all over the place. You need to try and get the focus back it's so hard I'm the same keep forgeting to take my frolic acid and my diet is really bad been out loads with friends as well and drinking nice cocktails and too much wine.  
I was so good the 3 months leading up to starting ivf ate really well and not a sip of alcohol guess just needed to relax after my bfn in dec but that's it now I'm back on the rollercoster ready for round two.
Here's hoping this is our year   

Glitteryam - so nice you still pop on when's your next scan?  

Bye for now


----------



## deesimba

Hi Ladies, hope you dont mind me joining, I have been reading the posts for a while now and love seeing all the support and advice that is given. We have been ttc for 3 years and are waiting to start our ivf journey which will hopefully start in May,cant believe how quick it has come round we only went on the waiting list last Feb.Currently trying to lose the final 8lbs to get my BMI under 30. My dh has low mobility and count and have just found out my AMH is 1.8 so another blow on this rollercoaster and not sure what this will now mean for us.
Thanks for listening and sending lots of positive thoughts and hope 2012 is the year for everyone. XxX


----------



## Ella101

Hi Deesimba,

Welcome to the thread & that's great about your treatment, the list is really moving on a bit now & most people are only waiting a year at the moment.
Don't get too worried about your AMH, there are many ladies on here that are the same & have successful treatment. Just keep positive, May will be here before you know it!!

Thanks Starbaby & Gems, building up to the 1st jab, just over a week to go! I actually can't wait now, keep unzipping my purple bag & looking at all the stuff in it!

Whigers, hope af is about to make an appearance on time! 

Hope everybody else is doing well...

Ellaxx


----------



## whigers

Hello lovely ladies,

Well AF came today, right on time which I was totally not expecting!  She has been about a week late the last 2 months!  So I have my scan at 9am tomorrow, get my down reg drugs & arrange all the dates.  I can't wait!  I felt like this date would never come.  I have to admit, it does feel strange going back to the clinic after so many months away but I am sure it will feel like we have never been away once we get there.

Deesimba - welcome to the thread.  Thats fab about the waiting list time for you.  It does seem to be much shorter than it was a couple of years ago.  I think they always over estimate it as well so as not to dissappoint people too much.  Are you down to start in May?  If so, they usually get you in the month before to start down reg so it could be April time?  Like Ella said, there are lots of success stories stories on here with ladies with low AMH so try not to worry about it too much.  

Ella - just over a week till jab 1, how exciting! I think I was up about an hour early on our first day.  I got everything lined up & ready the night before, it was a giggle.  I need to remember to take my purple bag with me tomorrow or else I will end up building up a stash of them at home!

Gems & Starbaby - hope your AF arrives soon.  Mine was also a bit up in the air after our BFN last year.  I think it was ok after about 2 months?

Glitteryam - how are you getting on?  When do you have your 12 week scan?  

Whigers xxx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi everyone

Welcome Deesimba    waiting list defo seems to be getting shorter like whigers said you may start April   . Xxx

Whigers - how exciting xx

Xxx


----------



## Gems82

Hi,

Starbaby - How are you getting on? Diet, fitness and af?

deesimba - Welcome  You sound similar to me with AMH, DH mobility and bmi!!! I was over with my weight and at 31 bmi when I first got started (at my baseline scan), but I finally got down to the target weight once I started injecting. Good luck to you  

aww ella, your reminding me of how I was when I was at your stage... we are all too cute  

whigers -   YEAH!!!! Go af   that is so good she came on time. Good luck for tomorrow... how exciting!

AFM - AF has came   I'm not ready to start again yet though. I'm supposed to phone at the end of my Feb af, but I think I'll call to say I'll call at the end of my next one to get started.


----------



## whigers

Hello,

Well big surprise today - we went for our appointment and they asked us if we want to have a different protocol this time, its got some strange name but I think its just referred to as short protocol.  So I started the stimmulation drugs today, right there at the appointment!  I have to admit, I did get a bit of a shock, but I am so excited now we are under way.  We have to do the stimmulation drugs for the usual week and a bit and I also have to start down reg drugs on Sunday to stop the eggs releasing then I should go in for egg removal around the 15th Feb!  So all the planning with dates that we have been doing for weeks, has all gone to pots! I am back in on Monday for a scan.

Has anyone else done this short protocol?  How did they feel on it?  Apparently you do this protocol if you produced a good amount of eggs last time (I had 14 eggs) and if your resting follicle count is good?

Gems - like you, we didnt rush into our next cycle quickly.  Our BFN was in August and I think the break has done us good in as much as relaxing a bit, having fun again and getting strong for the next time.  

Hope everyone else is good.

Whigers x


----------



## Ella101

Wow Whigers that's great, wish I was on short protocol too! Two weeks sounds much better & starting right there & then is perfect! How exciting!
Hope you're feeling ok on the injections.. 

Just a week to go for me...if it ever arrives so I can just get on with it!

Best to take your time Gems, think I'd be the same too.. I'll be up for for et & everything in March too.

Hope everybody is doing well xx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Everyone hope youre all well  

Ella- not long till you get started now.  I didnt get my purple bag in advance. Just got told i was starting,heres your bag,heres your first jag and good luck. So youre quite lucky that you get a wee bit of time for it to sink in haha. You'll be fine and bet you'll be so glad to get started.xx

Whigers- wow straight to short protocol   Its going to go really fast for you. Good luck on Monday with your scan.xx

Starbaby -what a shame youre cycle is all over the place. Hope it settles soon.   How were your hen nights?? Sure the wine and cocktails are doing you the world of good,helping you get nice and relaxed. You deserve some fun. Its definately going to be your year. I have my 12 and a half scan on the 24th February xx

Welcome Deesimba. The waiting list isnt as long as everyone thinks these days.  Good luck with your BMI. I just made it....with a BMI of 29 phew!! I too had a low AMH which came as a huge shock as im only 27. Im now pregnant after my first IVF so try not to let it worry you too much. It just means you might not get many eggs compared to the other ladies. I only got 7. Only 4 were mature and only 2 fertilised normally. My last one was the only one that made the grade but it was  a grade 1 and its now growing inside of me. I was so upset about my AMH but it just goes to show its quality over quantity. Wishing you lots of luck when the time comes.xx

Gems- 9 weeks without an af   oh that must be horrible. Poor you. Dont beat yourself up with the diet. Youre doing great with the excercise....much better than a lot of people at this time of year. Glad youre starting again when YOU feel ready as thats how it should be.xx

Lots of love ladies and stay positive


----------



## deesimba

Hello,

Thanks for all your words.
Good luck tomorrow with your scan Whigers. wow the short protocol that is great, how are you finding it.
Hope everyone is doing well.
I am continuing with the diet battle think I have 6lbs to go but will be so worth it to get started. We are back start of March for a nurse appt, so hoping we find out then when we will get started.

Take Care,
Dx


----------



## whigers

Hello ladies,

Deesimba - I am sure the 6lbs will be well gone by your appointment at the start of March, you're almost there.  The short protocol is great.  I still can't quite believe we are actually on stimmulation already!

I had my scan this morning and I have 1 x 16mm follicle, a couple at 14mm, a few 12mm and some 10. I am to go back in on Wednesday and I may be in for my egg retrieval on Friday!  I have a feeling it will be Monday.  Last time I had to go on for a couple of extra days so kind of feel it may be the same this time round.  I have felt great the last few days, slightly bloated but no other side affects.  I am back having he acupuncture which is good and I do yoga nidra/meditation.  I find this SO relaxing.  I am not very good at the meditation part, I find it so hard to quiet my mind & we are warned that we should stay alert, so not fall asleep.  Thats the hardest part, have to admit a wee snore coming from me has woken me up a couple of times!

Ella - you must be staring this week?  How exciting!  How you feeling in general?

Hope everyone else is well.

Take care

Whigers x


----------



## Ella101

Hi everyone,

That's great about the scan Whigers, EC on Friday, wow!!! It is all flying in, very exciting!! 
Also fab that you've been feeling good throughout it all, I'm worried about side effects but sounds like you're doing great! Going to start up my acupuncture again too, meant to get an appointment this week but forgot, will call tomorrow..
Also bought the Zita West relaxation cd for IVF so been listening to that..

Glittery, hope all is going well for you, must be getting excited about the 12wk scan!

Gems & Starbaby hope all is well with you too, good luck for your appointment in March as well deesimba, hope you get a start date! 

I'm starting my injections tomorrow, very nervous now.. Going to organise all the stuff tonight & I'm off tomorrow so I can take my time in the morning & try not to get stressed! Any tips?!
Just hoping it all goes quickly & I can start stimming on 23/02 as planned then go in for EC w/c 05/03, the nurse I spoke to said that it could be likely that it's that week.. 
Just a step at a time of course but the sooner the better!

Hope everybody is doing well xx


----------



## Ella101

Just to say I survived the first jab!!! Really not that bad at all, was so nervous this morning when my alarm went off but nothing to worry about!!

Anyway so far so good & feel ok..

xx


----------



## Gems82

Whigers - that is great to hear about your treatment! It sounds better as well because you won't be stressing and waiting as long this time  

Ella - YEAH!!! Well done on getting over the 1st jab hurdle   My 1st one I bruised with it because I injected so slowly, but rest were fine. After a week you'll be a jabbing pro and you'll be done in a shot  

Glitteryam - How are you feeling? Not long now till your scan!

Hi to everyone else reading


----------



## Ella101

Thanks Gems! It's just that first hurdle like you say, the one this morning nipped a bit more.. So far ok though, but early days, I'm sure the side effects will start kicking in soon!

Whigers, how did the scan go yesterday are you in for EC tomorrow or Monday? Can't believe how fast it's gone! 

xx


----------



## whigers

Hello,

Ella - well done on doing the first jab!  Like Gems says, you will be a pro in no time.  I dont look when i actually stick the needle in and you dont feel it all.  I find this way better as when I actually watch the needle go in, I am sure mind over matter makes it hurt.  Do you do tummy or thigh?  Dont worry about the side affects, some women get none.  I had a few headaches on down regulation last time but that was it.  This time I have had none.  I  feel slightly bloated after I have eaten but thats it.  The Zita West relaxation cd is great, I love it but sometimes end up falling asleep as I get so relaxed!

Well, I am in for EC on Monday!  It was going to be today but my bloods on Wednesday were fine so its been delayed to Monday.  I am glad actually as I feel my follicles could grow a bit more by then.  The difference in what I have compared to last time is quite a lot.  I had 20 follicles before EC last time and over 10 were above 18mm in size.  This time I have about 13 follicles and only 3 are over 18mm.  However, I really feel that last time I was over stimmulated.  I was on the cusp of OHSS as my hormone levels were very high, over 10,000.  After all it should be quality over quantity so I am hoping my 3 lead follicles produce great quality eggs!  I will let you know how Monday goes.  I am actually really excited about it this time.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Whigers x


----------



## vickypink

Hi Ladies,

I wondered if I could join you all in this forum.

I am just starting out at the ERI and had my first appointment with Dr Dutton on the 18th Jan.  I have been referred for another laparoscopy as I have endometriosis and Dr Dutton wants to perform this procedure before deciding on a treatment plan for me.  I am at my wits end now and the waiting is just killing me....  It feels like this fertility journey is never going to end or have a positive outcome.... Sorry, I know I sound so negative but I am rather depressed.   My next appointment is on the 22nd May and by then I will have had my laparoscopy.  I feel so anxious because I don't know whether I am going to be referred for ivf at that point or just told to go away and try for a few months after the lap... either way, it is more time and more stress....  

I originally thought I would be given Clomid because my progesterone is very low, but Dr Dutton just said that he wasn't concerned and thinks that I am ovulating....? 

Is there anyone out there who is at the same stage as me and with endometriosis?  For you ladies who are starting ivf, how long did you have to wait before getting to the top of the list?  

Also, my actual consultant is Dr Brady but he was off when I had my original appt so I ended up seeing Dr Dutton.  Do any of you ladies have any experience of Dr Brady?

I feel like I am going absolutely mad! .  I am signed off work with the stress and went to see Jeanette the counsellor at the hospital.  She is lovely and really helped.  

Hope you ladies are all well and  .

I would love to hear from anyone!

xxxx


----------



## deesimba

Hi,

Whigers monday will be here before you know it, you must be really excited, its all going so quick, good luck for Monday  

Ella Sounds like you are doing great with your injections, I am definately not looking forward to that part, hope the side effects stay well away for you. 

Vickypink  Hi sorry your having such a rough time, I am just waiting to start the ivf treatment, hopefully May time. We only went on the waiting list last Feb and got a near the top of the letter at the start of November, we were originally told between 2 and 3 years which totally freaked me and we had been ready to start treatment privately but they have been really trying to get the wait time down and they seem to have succeeded

Hope everybody is doing well x


----------



## Ella101

Hi everyone,

That's great Whigers about EC on Monday & your 13 follicles sound excellent! I think you're right 20 is probably a bit on the over stimulated side, OHSS scares me a lot actually, been a bit paranoid about it! Anyway sounds like you've responded really well & the fact that you're feeling so positive & excited is a great thing too, will be thinking of you on Monday, as soon as you're up & about let us know how it went! 

I'm doing my jabs in my tummy just now, alternating from left to right each day. It's not been too sore, although the one yesterday hurt a bit & I managed to draw blood this morning, apart from that fine!
I think I have a sniffle as a side effect plus a few sore heads but nothing too bad, also feel a little bloated but that could just be my imagination (having a fat week maybe!).
Starting my acupuncture again on Monday so that should be good..

I meant to ask you all, I read on another thread that people are advised to drink 2-3 litres of water & 1litre of milk a day especially during Stimming, did anybody at the ERI get this advice..?

Vickypink, welcome to the forum, so sorry to hear how difficult things are for you just now, we all understand how much fertility issues can get you down. Try to be strong & remember that starting out at the ERI means you're making that step forward, also with the laparoscopy you may find you will be able to conceive naturally without ivf. 
The ivf waiting list is about a year just now but they are making reductions & I feel like it has just flown in, speak to them about going on the list at your next appointment in May (sometimes being a bit forceful can do the trick!).

Thanks Deesimba, the jabs are ok like I say, surprising what you can do when you put your mind to it!

Hope you're all having a good weekend xx


----------



## Gems82

Hi,

I'm just nippin in to say good luck tommorrow whigers  

Hi and welcome to vickypink, hopefully you can get put on the list after your laparoscopy results come in? No harm in asking 

Ella I was told about the water and milk thing during stimming (can't remember which thread though), but surely if the nurses aren't telling us this then is it required? Good luck with your tx anyway and hopefully your acupuncture can relax you!


----------



## starbaby10

Hi ladies and welcome to all newbies 


I've be popping on and off reading all your posts it's all happening with you guys.

Gems - AF arrived on the 1st of feb and like you I feel I need to give my body more time to get back to normal before starting my next treatment as the clinic said to ring with march period which may mean only 2 periods between treatment, I have not been very good sense my bfn in dec eating a lot of junk food and drinking just back from a hen weekend which was crazy but so much fun.
I find it so hard to think positive and feel like its best to prepare for the worst then it doesn't hurt as much if I get another bfn so I'm totally in the wrong frame of mind and don't know what to do to change this.

So I'm open to any ideas on how to think positive lol

Good luck to all you ladies who have just started treatment and to Glitteryam who awaiting her scan.


----------



## Gems82

Hi starbaby,

I'm the same as you! Half my head is saying eat healthy, lets at least be pregnant by the time your 30, remember your folic acid... the other half is saying you can't afford your bills after xmas how are you going to survive with a baby, you want to redecorate but you will need to do it again if you have a baby so whats the point, what happens if it doesn't work   My head is like mince... should I wait, should I go for it So far I'm just going for it so there are no more regrets of holding off for too long as I done that for 6 years at the start of the relationship and I was on the pill. We then ttc for 5 years now so I don't want to put off having a baby any longer!

Sorry this probably hasn't helped at all, but I hope you might share some of my feelings and hopefully we can get through this together!


----------



## whigers

Hello ladies,

So egg retrieval yesterday went fine.  We got 6 eggs this time which is a big difference to last time (we got 14!).  The procedure was fine.  It was Dr Thong who certainly doesn't have the best bed side manner, just really aloof!  I dont think I was as sedated as last time.  Last time I was out cold but this time I remember them putting my legs up in the stirrups & also a couple of times I remember Dr Thong pushing the probe in but it wasn't sore at all.  
I feel a bit sore & bloated today but have just taken it easy.  I called the hospital this morning & 4 of our eggs have fertilised.  I am to call tomorrow to see what quality the embryos are and they will make a decision about embryo transfer then.  Its looking like Thursday.  Kind of gutted we didn't get to 5 day again this time.  Also, as this is a NHS funded cycle, we are only allowed to put 1 embryo back.  I wasn't aware of this and feel angry & sad about it.  We may still try to argue with them on the day as I have had 1 failed cycle already and I am 36 but we'll see how the next day or so goes.  Feeling pretty emotional today.  Has anyone else heard that its only 1 embryo if your on a NHS funded cycle?  

Ella - I hope your injections are going well.  I also read a lot about drinking lots of water & the pint of milk.  The nurses have said to me once about drinking lots of water but its never been said that its compulsory.  As far as I am aware, the water helps prevent OHSS and the milk is to increase protein & calcium when stimming & the 2 week wait.  I have made an effort with the water & probably get to about almost 2 litres a day.  The milk i have on my cereal in the morning & then a mug of hot milk before bed, so almost a pint i reckon.  I have also been having a glass of pineapple juice a day as that's supposed to help during stimming & 2 week wait.  I am peeing like a maniac!  Who knows if it helps though.  I did the same last time and got a BFN but I thought I would do it again this time.  

Take care

Whigers xxx


----------



## deesimba

Hi Ladies,

Whigers - 4 eggs fertilised sounds great, sending you lots of     for great quality embryo's. Good luck with your transfer, hope you get the 2 embryo's back, they did tell us that we could only have one back at treatment, but I have read in the forums that some people have asked on the day and had 2 put back.

Ella -  Hope those side effects are staying away and that the injections are going well.

Take Care,
Dee xx


----------



## Ella101

Hi Whigers,

Yeah I've heard that about doctor Thong too, we've only seen Dr Tay who was very nice, but I think they see so many of us coming through the doors they forget how emotional this whole process is for us! Although the nurses are all so lovely! Thats' weird about remembering stuff during EC, at least you didn't feel any pain though which is the main thing. 

Don't worry about just getting 6 eggs, as many of the lovely ladies say here it's all about quality not quantity - it only takes one! Take Glittery for example, only one embryo survived but it was a top grade & then went all the way!
At the end of the day most of your eggs fertilised so hopefully you'll have a few to choose from.
I was told about the 1 embryo condition too back in Nov which I was surprised at, although Dr Tay did say that it will come down to a final decision on Transfer day & if there aren't any of a really high quality then they would put 2 back. 

How are things looking now, is transfer confirmed for tomorrow?

Starbaby & Gems, hope things are starting to feel a bit better & you'll be joining me in March! Although I can completely see where your coming from with this, getting back on board with the whole process after a BFN must be a huge jump. I think before you know what to expect it's  easier to get on with it. 
Although at the start of Jan I was feeling a bit down about it all & started wondering if I could do it or not, found the Jan detox pretty tough & kept falling off the wagon lol!
But now I've started I feel so much more focused on being really healthy which has surprised me as I thought I'd struggle!

Jags are going well now, the one today was a piece of cake! Starting to feel symptoms kick in, severe mood swings for example! I'm getting a lot of twinges in my ovaries (I think) & my tummy feels really bloated especially at night, it seems to calm down though (I'm just so paranoid about OHSS!)
Waiting on af arriving this week, really hope it's here by Friday!

Thanks for all the advice of the water & milk, I'm doing 2 litres of water & will try a pint of milk from next week, plus the pineapple juice too!

Hope everybody is well & good luck for tomorrow Whigers! 

Ella xx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi ladies  

Ella yes i cant wait untill my 12 and a half week scan not this Friday but next. Ive actually had a 5 week,7 week and 10 week scan already due to pains. I had a 10 week scan last week as was getting really bad pain i my ovary which was waking me up in the night. The scan showed another cyst bleeding into my ovary. Damn these cysts. 2 during treatment and now 1 when im pregnant. All they can do is monitor it and the only pain relief i can take is paracetamol. Was amazing seeing our wee baby swimming about on the scan. Has lost its prawn look and looks like a mini baby now. You sound like youre doing so well with your jags. Its not as bad as you think eh. How come youre waiting on an af though?? Sorry thought us ivf ers didnt get one during treatment?? i had a bit of bleeding but wasnt af?? Sorry if im being stupid?? xx

Welcome vickypink and sorry to hear your having such a bad time. This journey has been the most stressful and hardest thing ive ever been through in  my life. It will get better and will be worth it in the end xx

Gems and Starbaby Youre both being so brave. Can imagine how deflated you both must be feeling. Just take your time and dont rush back into your next go if youre not ready. Keep holding onto that wee glimmer of hope!!! My cousin had a BFN her first go and was so down and had given up hope. She ate rubbish,drank wine,forgot her folic acid,mucked up her injections and it worked. She got her BFP. xx

Whigers i was devastated when  i only got 7 eggs,only 4 were mature,only 2 fertilised and only one was good enough to transfer. It was a grade 1 though. The best you can get!! Now im 11 weeks pregnant. It really is quality over quantity. I didnt believe that until it happened to me. I was emotional and really sore too. I was completely asleep for the procedure though. Glad you werent in pain when you were awake throughout!  I too was upset when i found out i would only get 1 embro transferred instead of 2. Ive read that if you put it in writing that you wish to go against their advice of only replacing 1 and that you are aware of the risks and both sign it then they may replace 2?? xx

Deesimba hope youre well xx

Hope i havent missed anyone sorry if i have. Trying to catch up with all that ive missed xx

AFM- Im waiting to see the consultant about my cervix. After having treatments for abnormal smears im hoping i dont have an incompetent cervix. If i do i will need a cervical stitch and bed rest throughout pregnancy as i will be very high risk of miscarriage. Have had to be very pushy with the midwife as she wanted me to wait until 17 weeks before seeing the consultant!! Wasnt prepared to wait that long as i cant risk being placid. Im now seeing the consultant a week on Friday after my 12 and a half week scan. May change to a more understanding midwife too.xx


----------



## Ella101

Hi Glittery, 

Thanks for popping in, sorry to hear about your cyst though, sounds very sore!!! Good that they have been taking you in for scans & keeping an eye on you. Also good for you about making sure you see the consultant sooner about your cervix, hope it'll all be fine for you, as I've said before i know a few others in that situation and they didn't need a stitch after all & went full term with no problems at all.. 

Your 10wk scan sounds amazing too, they're developing so fast at this stage! Let us know how it goes a week on Friday!  

With af, the nurse said I should still get it about the same time as normal, started injecting on about day 20 of my cycle.. Some of the other threads have been saying they got there's about a week to 10 days of dr (long protocall).. Just means your lining is really thin so you can start stimming, I think anyway..?? Could have it wrong, will be pretty glad to not have one to be honest, had enough of the sight of old witch hee hee!!!!

Whigers good luck for ET if it's today!

xxxx


----------



## glitteryam

Hi Ella  

Thanks i will just be glad to have a bit of piece of mind to be honest. I just worry about everything. Always thought if i was lucky to get pregnant id be so happy and excited and im just scared and worried all the time. My mum keeps telling me to be excited and wants me to look at baby stuff but im petrified!! Maybe once ive seen the consultant and hopefully dont get bad news-i will then be able to enjoy being pregnant. Dont get me wrong i know how incredibly lucky i am just didnt expect to feel like this and be so ill all the time.

Aw i see about the af. I never got told that. I did bleed a fair bit though. Always thought i was abnormal as the other ladies didnt bleed. Anyway good luck with it all. Youre doing great xx

Good luck whigers too xx


----------



## Ella101

Totally understandable that you're still feeling stressed, you went through so much to get to this point that the roller coaster probably feels pretty hard to get off!
You're right though once you're past the 12 week stage plus had your appointment with the consultant you'll feel better & before you know it you'll be almost at your 20week scan, then the real excitement will kick in!

Take care xx


----------



## whigers

Hello ladies,

Well as I am typing, I have 2 wee embryos tucked up inside!  We went in today just expecting to have 1 put back but THEY suggested we go with 2.  We still had to sign a disclaimer but happy to do that.  We have a 5 cell and a 6 cell, both day 3 grade 2.  I feel really positive and so much more relaxed than I did this stage last time. Sadly the other 2 didnt make it so we haven't managed to freeze any this time but just happy we had 2.  I had a really good session of acupuncture last night & just had another one now.  I actually was in quite a bit of pain yesterday but higher up in my stomach, so not really where my ovaries are.  The acupuncture seems to have helped as its a bit better today.  It actually feels like trappped wind or indigestion.  I am quite constipated (sorry for the details!),  did anyone else feel like this after egg retrieval? 

So our test date is Monday 27th Feb so its actually about a week and half.  I am off work for that period so just going to take it really easy & laugh lots!

Glittery - thanks for all your positive thoughts.  You sound like you have had a rough time, damn those cysts like you say!  I am sure it is really hard to actually enjoy being pregnant just now.  At least you have another scan in a week or so, so hopefully that will help put your mind at rest a bit.  I bet its amazing to see your wee embryo change from a wee prawn to a wee baby!  

Ella - glad all is going well for you.  Its funny once you start the jabs how quickly the time passes.  You will be on stimms before you know it.  I got my af as normal, I cant remember exactly how many days after I started down regulation but it was just a normal af.

Starbaby & Gems - I hope you are both well and not pressurising yourselves to start again if you are not quite ready.  When I got my BFN in August, I remember thinking that I wanted to start again asap.  However, when the grief kicked in I felt differently & didnt want to rush back into it again.  If anything, i think our bodies need a rest from the drugs & stress.  We had 6 months between cycles and that felt about right.  Take care of yourselves.

Deesimba - I hope you are well.  Yes, I think they cover themselves by saying only 1 and then the final decision is made on the day based on the embryo quality.  They said today that as I had a failed cycle already and the embryos weren't 8 cell, we could have 2 put back. 

Take care everyone.

Whigers xxxx


----------



## wehavethreecats

Hi there everyone,
I only joined FF a few days ago and have been surfing around - REALLY glad to find an Edinburgh group though!!  I have felt quite isolated up to now (DH not fully understanding what it's like for me and haven't told anyone at work which has been really hard).

Good luck to everyone with your treatments.  

DH and I are back there for 2nd IVF cycle beginning soonish... AF due tomorrow and so i am gearing up to call and book in for the pre-drug scan. Am tempted to call today given that i am clearly not preg this month (or any month!). Cheeky

Might see some of you in the waiting room...  it's a weird atmosphere though in there isn't it? No-one ever talking when we are clearly all in the same boat. Anyone think we should have a FF sign so show others in the waiting room that we're on this forum??  Find a signal? (sitting with hands on heads or putting a 'beautiful homes' magazine on the floor - lol).

Hurrah for not being alone in edinburgh 
x


----------



## Ella101

Hey Whigers, that's great about your two embryo's & grade 2 is excellent for both as well! Just shows it all comes down to the day itself whether they will put two back or not, despite what they say when you go in for your appointments..
So test day on 27/02, it's just flying in, can't believe how fast!! Good luck with the 2ww as well, get your feet & take it easy, make sure you spoil yourself!!

Hi wehavethreecats & welcome to the thread! It can feel a bit isolated & is great to speak to people on this who can understand, I have told a few members of my family, but nobody can really appreciate how it feels to be going through this until they're in your shoes!
I say give the ERI a call today if you know it'll arrive tomorrow, why not!! Made me laugh about the waiting room & yeah I'll chuck the Beautiful Homes mag on the floor & look around, ha ha!!!!!

Anyway af arrived this morning first thing, was delighted (for once!!!) so hopefully I can move on to stimming come Thursday all going well..

Ella x


----------



## whigers

Hello ladies,

So I am now 5 days past 3 day transfer. I'm at the stage where your mind starts to get the better of you. I've had AF type pains since Sunday night (3 days past transfer). I'm SO hoping it is implantation pains but I still have them today. I have read loads of thread on FF about ladies who had AF type pains and still got a BFP so fingers & toes crossed its implantation.  Apart from that, I have really sore boobs, they are way bigger than normal & kind of hot feeling! I have had these most of the way through treatment so reckon its the drugs/pessaries.  I have been taking it very easy at my parents for the week which is definitely better than going back to work.  Hurry up test date!!

Ella - how are you getting on? Did you start stims on Thursday?  

Wehavethreecats - welcome, it definitely helps to have an Edinburgh group! I've found it invaluable! I bet you are excited about getting started again. The waiting room makes me giggle too.  No-one looks at each other (the men are particularly bad!), I can't help myself for having a look around, hoping to get a smile from someone. I'll look out for Beautiful Homes magazine next time!  Did your AF come & you make the call? Are you going for a full cycle again this time?

Hope everyone else is well.

Whigers xxx


----------



## wehavethreecats

Hi Whigers
AF arrived (albeit a day late) on Sunday, so i am going in today for the initial scan and (if i remember rightly) to pick up a bag of drugs and needles. 

My cycle has been really unpredictable since the first round of IVF so not sure what they will say about when to start down-regulating (sooner rather than later i hope -  this is the pre-implant 2ww!!).  Can't wait to get going. We've been told that it almost certainly won't work - so am not very hopeful at present, but as the lottery people keep telling us, you've got to be in it to win it. 

So i'll be in the ERI for 10:30 and looking for a homes/gardens magazine to chuck on the floor! 

Hope you find some sane ways of keeping your mind off your womb   We watched a lot of Gavin and Stacey/30 Rock and Curb Your Enthusiasm last summer to get us through our (stay away from Season 3 of G&S though). 

Keep us posted with how you are doing. Fingers, toes (but not legs) crossed. 
x


----------



## Ella101

Whigers your signs sound good so far, implantation generally will give period pain like symptoms, also I've heard lots of people say that they feel like they're getting their period when they find out they pregnant! So you just never know until that test comes back, although to be honest it sounds as though all is going well!
Will be thinking of you on Monday, do you think you'll test at home first? I've started to think about that for the 2ww, maybe just to start preparing myself for the outcome if it isn't what I want...?? Maybe not a good idea though!?

Wehavethreecats, hope your scan went well today & you can get started soon. Why have they told you that you have very little chance? Anyway hopefully you can prove them wrong!!! 

I'm in tomorrow for my scan, really hoping to start stimming as the dr is starting to get me down a bit now. Been 2 weeks today & it's definitely taking it's toll with hot flushes, headaches & mood swings all kicking in! Plus I'm shattered!!!!
Fingers crossed for stimms tomorrow!!

Hope all is good with everybody!!

xx


----------



## ellej74

hi ladies -  have been absolutely useless at posting   but have been reading up and so much to catch up on.Sending lots of luck to everyone.  
Just a quick one , am in at eri tomorrow for hsg. bit scared tbh, especially about them finding anything..( so hope all ok).but all means things going in right direction. 
So am not thinking about it too much.. will let you all know how it goes. Take care and will post properly about everyones news soon xx Lulu


----------



## wehavethreecats

hi Ella101:
Hope you got good news and a new batch of drugs today.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

I started my dr yesterday (wooo hooo) and am actually hoping for side-effects sooner rather than later. In my warped head, the side-effects are a signal that they are working - last time i didn't have side effects for ages, and needed an extra 10 days of dr drugs and double-dosing before they seemed to work and THEN the headaches started. So... bring on the hot flashes (!).

We've been told we don't have much hope because of my AMH/medical history/poor response last time.  I've seen someone else on this board with low AMH do well on a different stim drug though so i have a bit of hope. They told us that it would be less than 5% chance if we managed to have ivf before christmas 2011,... so i guess we are down to 3-4% at best. Ho hum.

Keep us posted with your news.


----------



## Ella101

Hi everyone,

Had my scan this morning, all looking good, the lining was thin at 3.4mm so under the 4mm they need you to be at least to start stimming, so I have started today & took it right there & then, yay!!!!
I have the menopur powders to mix, looks quite complicated so need to give myself extra time in the morning!
Also the scan showed 7 resting follicles so hopefully there will be some more coming up on my next scan, I'm in on Tues next week then the Friday, so hoping for EC on 05/03 or 07/03 all going well...
I'm starting to feel twinges in my left ovary, but may be imagining it!

Elle good luck with your HSG today, it's not a pleasant thing to have but like you say it gets you moving in the right direction. Hope it all looks good for you, I was so nervous before mine (actually wanted to cry in the waiting room!), but it was all over so quickly & was all fine so nothing to get myself worked up about! It'll be over in a flash! Let us know how you get on.

Wehavethreecats that's great about starting your injections already, are you on short protocall? I agree I think the more symptoms the better, although many people have very little & respond well too of course.. I didn't have very many symptoms at first but the last few days they really kicked in, also my af went on a lot longer so I was starting to feel hopeful my lining would be thin.
With your AMH I have seen loads of ladies on here that have low AMH & have had successful rounds, it is a relatively new test anyway & can fluctuate (even the nurse this morning said that). 
Just go in to it thinking it's a whole new round, fresh start & you can respond completely differently this time!

Hope all is good with everybody else.

xx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi ladies

So much has happened from I was last on great news for you Whigers not long left for you to wait best of luck     

Ella101  how are you felling sounds like things are going well for you   

Wehavethreecats  how's the dr any side effects? Xx

Glittery Hi have you had you scan yet  

Gems Hi how's you I got a letter y'day from hospital need to ring when feb  AF arrives so it's all about to start again, I'm feeling a bit more positive these days keep telling myself I can do this also listening to my zita west cd. Have you been back yet? X

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## glitteryam

ladies

Ive been following everyones progress but havent had time to post. You're all doing so well. Stay positive everyone


----------



## Ella101

Good luck to Whigers for tomorrow's OTD, will be thinking of you... xxxx 

Starbaby thats great you're feeling more positive, good luck for phoning up when af arrives, I take it next week? How exciting!!
I'm ok, stimms starting to make me a little uncomfortable now but from what I've read it seems to be normal to feel bloated. Just always a bit paranoid about OHSS!
Anyway in for my scan on Tues so hopefully all is looking well.

Thanks Glittery, hope you're feeling good as well, let us know how the 12 weeks scan goes.

xx


----------



## wehavethreecats

good luck *whigers *for your OTD. Am keeping everything crossed for you.

*Ella101*: was hoping menopur wasn't done in as the fluid/powder/powder/powder farce!! I'll be on that this cycle. It reminds me of a magician hiding a ball under 3 cups and moving them all around and then guessing which cup the ball is under. Ho hum!! will be excited to get to stim part of the cycle though 

AFM: No side-effects from DR yet; long protocol, so i have weeks of shots to do before i get near there i think.  Wedding anniversary next weekend, so am hoping for a solid headache so i don't feel tempted to drink a nice bottle of wine with my dinner


----------



## deesimba

Hi Ladies,

Good luck to Whigers for your OTD tomorrow, sending you lots of    .
Hope everyone else is doing well. 
We are back in this Thurs for an appt with the nurse and the dreaded weigh in, somehow between now and thurs I need to lose another 3lbs or grow 2 inches  .

Take care,
Dee


----------



## vickypink

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well!


I was wondering if anyone has self funded at the Edinburgh Royal Infirmary and if so, what is the waiting time and cost?  Also, if you go self funded, does this mean that you forego your 3 shots via NHS fully paid treatment?

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## wehavethreecats

Hi Vivkypink
We self-funded our first cycle through ERI last year. I think we were charged about £4,500 (ish); though they do warn you that they may charge you more if you need higher doses of drugs etc. 
Any self-funded cycles are deducted from the total number of cycles you can have - and NHS Lothian currently only fund *2* cycles. So if you fund one, they will fund one; if you fund two they won't fund any more. We are on our second and last cycle (funded by NHS). 
I don't know what waiting times they are working on at the moment - we were told last year that the self-funded times were long because they are trying to get the NHS-funded list down. 
Hope that helps and isn't too disappointing. 
x


----------



## Ella101

Hi everyone,

Wehavethreecats, yeah it is such a faff with the Menopur, I made a right mess of it at first but getting there with it now...!
Enjoy your anniversary & I can sympathise with the wine, sparkling mineral water just doesn't have quite the same kick as wine!

Vickypink, we looked at self funding last year & it was about a 9 month waiting list, at the moment the NHS list is being reduced to about just over a year & as wehavethreecats mentioned they deduct your self funded treatment from your NHS entitlement..

Good luck with your appointment on Thursday Deesimba xx


----------



## glitteryam

Thanks Ella good luck with the scan tomorrow!!  

We have three cats lucky you with lack of symptoms. Hope you have a lovely anniversary.  

Deesimba good luck on Thursday. Good luck with growing 2 inches.That made me giggle. Do a few stretches to grow haha  

Starbaby keep up that positive thinking.   You can do it. How is the zita west cd?? i wished id got it. Wonder if theres one i can listen to now to calm my paranoia. I have her book.

AFM had my 12 and half week scan. All well.However after a 3 and a half hour wait i saw the consultant(about my cervix) who was quite unhelpful and just worried me with awful statistics and a few things that have really upset me. She told me im very high risk yet wont speed up my scan. Have been fighting to get a measurement scan of my cervix done before 16 weeks. My midwife,the consultant and scan department refuse to see me before 16 weeks. This is due to their protocal. My gp who has been through ivf has been great and is on my side, doing all she can. Would have gone private but around 100 pounds and dont have the funds to spare just now. So i will have my cervix measured at 16 weeks to see if its incompetent. Depending on the outcome,may need a stitch. Trying to stay positive but feel like im fighting a losing battle. Nobody except my GP seems to understand how precious this wee baby is. Sorry for the rant but feeling very emotional at the moment.  

   Glittery Am xx


----------



## vickypink

Hi Ella and Wehavethreecats, thanks for your advice - it is really useful to know.   I was getting my hopes up a little bit as my friend who is going through ivf at Ninewells in Dundee, said that the waiting list for self funded there is around 8 weeks?  Seems mad that the waiting list at ERI is 8/9 months for self funded   I am sooo impatient.....  My hubby refuses to pay for self funded or private but I don't know if I could handle the waiting on the NHS......

How did you girls cope when waiting on the NHS list?  I feel like I am going mad .  How long did it take you to get to the top of the list?

Good luck to all you lovely ladies going through treatment at the moment.  I wish you lots of  

XXX


----------



## whigers

Sadly our 2nd ICSI hasn't worked, we got a BFN yesterday.  We are absolutely heartbroken & quite lost to be honest.  I just dont know where we go from here.  No-one can give us any answers, why didn't it work??  We did everything you are supposed to and I was so positive this time round.  I just dont know what to do now.  My DH has taken today off work with me but we both just feel so empty.  I am worried about my DH as well, he's not taken this very well.  He says he just feels so helpless.  
We have a follow-up appointment booked in May & are also booked in for another fresh cycle in June/July.  However, we are considering looking at other clinics.  We were offered another cycle in April/May but felt that was just too soon.  We are self-funding again so the waiting lists for self-funding can't be that long.
I hope you are all well.
Whigers x


----------



## Ella101

Whigers that's really sad news, I'm so sorry... I was logging in this afternoon in the hope to see an update, as was thinking about you yesterday for OTD.
Best to take a little time to heal over after this round, I can only imagine it takes it's toll. Could you both take the whole week off together & have some down time just the two of you?
Positive the waiting lists are much smaller now though, but I think maybe a different clinic might be a good option, just to possibly look at things with a fresh set of eyes? Although your little frozen embryo could well be the one......
Anyway take care of your yourselves & just take things a little step at a time  

It really highlights though how hard this whole journey is, nobody can even imagine until they have walked down this road...

Glittery, sorry to hear about your stress with the scan, I cannot believe they won't see you earlier without having to push this much! Anyway stay positive like you say, we all know how much you went through to get here so it's totally understandable to want to be 200% sure everything is ok. At least your GP sounds really supportive which is great.. 

Vickypink, as Whigers has mentioned the Self Funded list at the ERI looks shorter now so you wouldn't have to wait 8/9 months like we were told last year. Although the year we were waiting on the nhs list passed really quickly.. We previously looked into GCRM for IVF as well, their price was approx £4500/£5k but we could get started pretty much straight away, financial reasons at the time meant we couldn't go ahead though.

I had my scan today, right ovary is doing fairly well but the left is looking a bit naff...!! 10 Follicles in total, one around 12mm, a few at 10mm & some at 8/9mm, the nurse said it was all looking fine though & I should be on track for EC on Tues or Wed next week. I'm in for another scan on Friday & they'll decide then (maybe another scan on Mon too), so hoping these left follies catch up & they all start getting bigger as well!
Just waiting on my blood results coming back too, should be phoning me shortly..

Again so sad to hear your news Whigers (had a lump in my throat reading it), I also can't help but be very aware that I may well be giving the same news 3 weeks today. You want to be positive about it all (which I am), but at the same time prepare yourself for the heartbreak, quite a rollercoaster to say the least...
Anyway will be thinking of you  xx


----------



## glitteryam

Sorry i forgot to say hi to Vickypink and that i dont know anything about self funding?? Good luck though  

Ella try not to worry about your follicles. I only had one big one and 6 small ones. 2 on one side and 4 on the other. Remember its quality over quantity. Lots of protein!!!! Lots of luck    

Whigers im so sorry to hear your really sad news. Im truly gutted for you and cant imagine what you must be going through. I hope you have support from family and friends to help you through this difficult time. Thinking of you at this sad time. Both you and DH take care of each other    

Glittery Am x


----------



## Ella101

Thanks Glitteryam that's reassuring & you're right it's all about quality!! Anyway the nurse said it was fine for this stage (day 5 stimms), so hopefully I'll have at least the 3 at 18mm they're looking for... 

xx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi Whigers

Im so sorry its another BFN i really don't know what else to say to you,  i feel your pain its just so awful and seems so unfair.

Im so stuck for words just wanted to say how sad i feel for you and husband.

Please don't give up hope    

Starbaby
x


----------



## vickypink

Hi Glitteryam!  No worries and thanks for your reply!

Whigers, I just read your news and I am really sorry   .  I can only imagine the pain that you and your husband are going through.  It is so unfair.. Infertility sucks big style.  

Look after yourself and hopefully you will start to regain some strength and positivity so you can keep going with your tx.

I am hoping to make the next support group at BUPA so maybe see you there if you go.

xxxxxx


----------



## whigers

Thanks for all your messages ladies.  Its pretty tough just now, just feel very numb.  I have already started to look about at other clinics & other ideas.  Once again FF has been a massive support of kindness and invaluable knowledge, so thank you all.  

Ella - your follicles sound like they are doing fab.  Good luck.

Vickypink - I am also going to go to the BUPA support group so hopefully see you there.  Are you taking your DH?  My DP is not here so coming alone.  Not sure he would come anyway. 

Glitteryam - I so hope things get easier for you soon & you get to enjoy your pregnancy.

Starbaby - I hope everything goes well for you when you start your FET soon.

Take care

Whigers xxx


----------



## wehavethreecats

hi folks
*Whigers*: sorry to hear your news. So horribly disappointing; but glad you are starting to look at other options and how that means you must be holding on to a little bit of hope.

*Ella101*: hope your follicles are growing nicely 

A couple of you mentioned the Bupa group. What time is that on? I may go along... it would be my first time (what happens?!?!). I am picturing you all sitting there using your online names to introduce yourselves. LOL. You'll spot me because i am covered in cat fur 

AFM: have been DRing for 9days... finally had a bleed (tmi??) which means i now have a small bit of hope that i won't have to do extra days of DR drugs like i did last time. Yay. Still a long way off being close to EC/ET. Small annoying headache still lingering on, but otherwise not doing too bad...

x


----------



## whigers

Hi wehavethreecats,

I'm going to go to the Bupa group. Its on Monday 19th March at 6pm at Beechwood House, Spire, Murrayfield. 
Here is the thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=282333.0 
I've never been to one before so not sure what to expect but think it will help. I think thats a great idea to introduce ourselves by our FF names! My 'real' name is Sarah so hope to see you there.

Take care
Whigers x


----------



## wehavethreecats

Thanks for the link Whigers... may well see you there. 
(real name Liz!)


----------



## Ella101

Whigers the support group looks great, will be good to meet up face to face with others in the same situation. Glad to hear you're looking at other options too with clinics. Hope you're starting to feel a bit better as the week has gone on & you both treat yourselves to something nice this weekend.  

I'll be keeping this support group in mind too..

Starbaby, have you called up to get started yet? 

I had my 2nd stimm scan today & it was ok but I left feeling a little down, just don't know what I should be feeling right now though!
I had 10 follicles on Tues & today they only counted 9 but with some other little ones they are discounting for now, the biggest is 16mm & four at 15mm with a few others around 12mm I think.
The nurse said it was ok & hopefully they'll get bigger for Monday, but I just felt like I wasn't doing as well as I should, feel like my body is slowing down!
They have said EC is looking like Wed now & I've to go back in on Monday for a 3rd scan to check. 
Also they said my bloods were a bit low on oestrogen (which I feel pretty rubbish about!), should be 500 or over for EC & mine was about 400, had more taken today so to call up for the results later today & see if it's up a bit more..  

Hope you all have a great weekend xx


----------



## whigers

Hi Millie,

I hope your scan went well today.  How did you get on?  Still on for EC on Wednesday?  Dont worry about your follicles, the fact you have even 9 is brilliant.  Remember it should be quality not quantity.  If you are due for EC on Wednesday I am sure they will all catch up and be closer to 18mm.  How much menapur are you on?  On my first cycle I was using 3 powders to 1 liquid but on the last cycle I was only on 2 powders to 1 liquid.  I am also sure your oestrogen will be up at 500 by EC.  Have they increased your drugs at all in the cycle?  At least you are low risk OHSS which is great.  
Try not to worry.  I know that is so much easier said than done, but you are doing really great and you've only got a few more days left of drugs.  Once you have your eggs out it does feel great to be able to rest a bit with no drugs.  
Take care
Whigers x


----------



## Ella101

Hey,

Yeah had my scan today, was a lot better than Fridays & the doctor already said beforehand that she was confident we would see good progress which put me at ease!
Anyway I have four follicles at 20/21mm & a bunch at around 15mm (I think one or two were 16mm), so 9 in total that will all be drained at EC plus the others should be up to about 18mm by then I hope too.
They have me in at 11.30 on Wed for EC so all going ahead now! Did my last Menopur at the hospital today (feels so good to say that!!), I was on little 3 powders so a 225 dose but today they reduced my last one to 150 so 2 powders. I do my trigger shot at 00.30 tonight & that's me, hope I don't mess it up!
My bloods were better on Friday when I called up, over 1000 & today it was up at over 3500 so all ok..

So fingers crossed for Wed!

Hope you're doing well too & things are starting look a bit more positive moving forward, it is such a difficult journey we are on..

Hope all is good with everybody else xx


----------



## wehavethreecats

hi Ella
EC on wednesday sounds GREAT!!!  Am sure your trigger shot will go well tonight - the needle looks a bit different to the ones for DR and Stim, but you can then look forward to a day off drugs tomorrow!!! Lucky you 
AFM: still on the DR.  Gah... will it ever end?!?!?! (next scan on Thursday, cannot come soon enough)
x


----------



## Ella101

Hi wehavethreecats,

Thanks, I can't wait to get it all done on Wed, although will be bricking it waiting to hear on the outcome! Yeah the trigger shot looks like a big marker pen, will feel good to have it over as of 00.30 tonight! No more jabs!!! (for now anyway...)

I meant to ask earlier actually how dr was going, that really is the part that drags on but once stimms start it seems to fly in.. So will they decide on Thursday if you move onto the stimms, fingers crossed you do!

Ella x


----------



## Ella101

Also Whigers, I replied to the message earlier on the Edinburgh Support Group, but I'm not sure if it sent ok.. I've never used the private messages part of this site before & there's not a 'sent' part so I don't know if it went ok...
Anyway I may well go a long to the one on 19/03, I'll be nearly at the end of the 2ww so don't know how crazy I'll be going!


----------



## vickypink

whigers said:


> Vickypink - I am also going to go to the BUPA support group so hopefully see you there. Are you taking your DH? My DP is not here so coming alone. Not sure he would come anyway.
> 
> Hey Whigers,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in replying. Things have been a bit mental of late...
> 
> I don't think my DH will go so will just be on my own if I go  If a few of us are going, we should state what we will be wearing that night so we know who we are .
> 
> x


----------



## wehavethreecats

hi ella
yeah... appointment tomorrow morning for the scan to check lining. PLEASE let it be ready    
As you say, Stim goes much faster... and at least then i'll feel like I am actually doing/growing something. 
My money is on more DR drugs until Monday.

I mentioned the support group to DH, and he gave me a withering "are you telling me about this because you are expecting me to come" look.  LOL. So, i guess that means i may be going on my own. Have some other stuff on that week (long story, but am taking a violin exam 2 days later, as long as it doesn't collide with EC/ET) so may have to be at home practicing scales


----------



## whigers

Good luck for ER today Ella.  You'll be fine.  Its completely painless.  I forgot to say, make sure you take a book with you as there is a lot of waiting about.  

wehavethreecats - also good luck tomorrow with your scan.  Fingers crossed its stimms tomorrow!  I no what the extra wait it like.  I had to do 5 weeks of down reg on my first cycle and it was a killer.  

Whigers x


----------



## Ella101

Well had my EC today, just managed to crawl back out of bed after napping, got home about 3.30.. 

Don't know whether it's still the sedation making me tired or the fact I had barely any sleep last night!! I wasn't completely out during it & can remember everything, hear everybody chatting etc...
Anyway it wasn't too sore & I was really out of it regardless..

They got 6 eggs which I'm trying to be positive about & Dr Tay plus the other Dr who came in both said that 6 is a good number (they tend to like between 6-10 as a good average). But I was really hoping for 8 or more & just feel like my body hasn't worked hard enough!

Dr Tay also said that my response to the Menopur wasn't as good as they would have liked it to be, I don't have a really low AMH but it does seem to fluctuate a lot which is weird, so this may be why..
Upside is my husband's count has gone up to 'normal' levels & still showing great improvement, however they still want to do icsi to be on the safe side seeing as we've had infertility for so long.

Anyway really nervous to see how they're doing tomorrow when I call up, looks as though it will be Sat for Transfer & is unlikely we go to Blast with only 6..    

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Wehavethreecats, will have my fingers crossed for you, moving on to Stimm feels great! I was almost skipping out the building afterwards!
You'll be in for EC in no time too!

Whigers thanks, I took 3 mags & yes there's lots of waiting, I was in for my op at 11.30 & went in at 8! Got a nice egg sandwich after though!! Hardly any after-pain too which great. Hope you're well.

xx


----------



## whigers

6 eggs is great Ella.  Like the doctors said between 6-10 is what you want. Hopefully it means they are great quality too.  The wait to find out how many have fertilised is agonising.  I remember it being a very emotional day.  I think you are just getting over EC, tired & its so close to the end of the journey that it was quite a tearful day for me even although it was good news.

Good luck for today & make sure and take it easy between now & Saturday.

Whigers x


----------



## wehavethreecats

How did you get on with the phonecall Ella?  Really hoping you've got good news from the petri dish.  As with Whigers i found the days after ec and waiting to hear what had emerged from the lab the most emotionally difficult... so i'll be thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way.

AFM: this morning's scan shows I still have way too much endometrial lining, so am now starting a week of double-dosing the down-reg drugs.  I also now have two cysts which they will have to get rid of before stim drugs, so it could be 2 more weeks downregging before i can start stim.  I had one cyst last cycle which they thought they'd have to deal with, but it disappeared on its own... so, so far it's all looking like last time, which means i should schedule in a 10-day headache from Saturday  

What do you think the world-record is for number of days on buserelin? Whigers you are the award-holder at the moment, i think.


----------



## Ella101

Just off the phone there to the ERI, 5 out of the 6 fertilised so relieved about that!!! Looks like transfer will be Sat most likely but they did say Mon is still a possibility as they would look to have at least 5 in the running to go to blast, so you never know...
They will confirm tomorrow afternoon if it's Sat though.

It's such a nerve wracking call to make, I actually thought I was going to start crying beforehand, starting lip quivering....!!! Your whole life at this moment is centered around what is going on in this little petri dish!

Thanks Whigers, now I have the first nerve wracking call out the way I can start to relax a bit, going to book a massage for tomorrow I think & pamper myself. I know it's ultimately about quality so I really hope this little 5 do well.. I won't know anything about their over all quality until Sat though (they'll make the final call on Sat morning too if it's to go to Blast) 

Sorry to hear about your scan wehavethreecats, a real pain as by that point you're really ready to move on, don't worry though you'll be ready to go by your next scan! Also it has no bearing on your outcome if you're not ready for stimms in the 2 weeks anyway.. Hope the cysts go away easy enough for you & the pesky headaches stay away! When is your next scan?

Ella x


----------



## wehavethreecats

5 fertilised is amazing Ella - hurrah for you and DH. 
Where are you going for your massage (i have a woman who comes to the house, which is lovely, but doens't have the same feel as being able to squeeze in a sauna too!).
My next scan is wednesday of next week. Fingers crossed the pesky cysts go before then...  i seem to be better at growing cysts than eggs


----------



## Ella101

Thanks, am so relieved as I said, was starting think the worst & getting myself worked up!

I'm trying to get an appointment at a salon just down the road from me Yu Beauty, failing that I'll try & squeeze into Pure Beauty as they have a few salons dotted about. Zen are good too..

Good luck for Wed, I'm sure things will start to look better by then! 

xx


----------



## Ella101

Just had a call from the embryologist at the ERI this morning, my heart nearly stopped as I wasn't expecting to hear from them & thought it might be bad news!

Anyway it was just to say we have 4 good quality embryos developing just now (the 5th must be lagging behind or has stopped developing), all 4 are around grade 1-2 so we've to go in for transfer tomorrow.
Hoping things are continuing to look good tomorrow & they'll decide on the best one then..

Had really bad bloating & pain last night but seems to have subsided now, off for a swedish massage now, make sure I'm nice and chilled out for tomorrow.. Can't wait!

xx


----------



## whigers

Ella - thats FAB news that 5 fertilised and that 4 are grade 1-2!  Do you know how many you are putting back?  Try to enjoy the ET, its actually quite an amazing thing to watch.  You get to see your wee embryo on the screen before it goes back in and then you get to actually see it being put in.  I was SO nervous the first time that it didn't feel special but 2nd time I made a point of chilling about it and it was great.  The hardest part is that you need to have a full bladder!  I think I peed a bit on Dr Thong as I was gasping so much but I'm sure he has had worse experiences!  Make sure you get your wee picture of the embryo in your womb too, it helps with visualisation I felt.  Enjoy your swedish massage!

Wehavethreecats - OMG 2 more possible weeks of downreg, you poor thing!  I hated downreg and had horrible headaches too.  God damn paracetamol just didnt do anything either!  I was surprised when I did go in after week 5 to be told my lining was looking good & I moved to stimms so you never know...... I reckon the double dose of downreg will do the job for you and like you said, here's hoping the cycts dissappear on their own too.  

We have just booked a weekend away next weekend & I cant wait!  Pool, sauna, steam room, nice food & drinks and some time to think about something different for a change.

Take care.  

Whigers x


----------



## Ella101

Hi Whigers, I'm only get one back as far as I'm aware, I know they can make a last minute call on it though, what did they say to you about getting two on ET day?
Thanks for the tips on the transfer, I'm definitely going to try & relax & take it all in, will be lovely to see the little embryo being transferred, will ask for a pic too! Exciting, I just hope they're still doing well tomorrow when we get there as I know how things can change in 24hours!

Your break away sounds very good indeed, just what is needed I think! Some time away just the two of you to enjoy yourselves can really get you back on top of things again, sounds like you're doing great though.

Wehavethreecats I hope the headaches are staying away so far now we're heading into the weekend, Whigers is right I'm sure by next week you'll be ready for stimms with the double dose..

Oh & my swedish massage was great, the perfect way to spend a Friday afternoon!! My sore bloated tummy is miles better too afterwards (didn't have that area massaged of course!), I think just taking time out to relax is the best thing we can do during this.. I have been so stressed this last while I'm definitely taking it easy now!

Ella x


----------



## Ella101

Had ET this morning & have had a grade 1 (8 cell) 3dt put back, so really pleased with that! We also have 3 frosties too which is a bonus, another grade 1 &  2 grade 2's!

Got a little picture as well!

Now have the 2ww to contend with......!

xx


----------



## wehavethreecats

That's great new Ella - a grade 1 embryo comes with it's own velcro i think!!!  Stick and grow vibes coming your way.  Hope you've got  magic plan for not going stir-crazy for the next 2 weeks.  
x


----------



## Ella101

Thanks wehavethreecats, I really hope it's extra sticky velcro, going to visualise that for the next few days he he!!! Goodness knows how I'll keep myself sane, I'm kind of still in a little bubble at the moment, knowing it's all ok for now.. 
It's once the week starts to tick by & you know implantation should be starting, then the time when af can threat creeps nearer is when the mind can go into overdrive!
So hiding out with my downton abbey box set is the main course of action so far..!

Good luck with your scan next week, lets hope it's the next step for you! x


----------



## vickypink

Hey Girls,

Just thought I would drop by to say hello.

Was in having my lap and dye test yesterday at the ERI.  Thankfully my tubes are all clear.  I had some mild endo which was removed (although still have deep endo on the Recto/Vaginal Septum and appendix) and my right ovary was stuck to the wall.  Dr Brady didn't seem to think that would make much difference as the fallopian tube could still catch the egg if I ovulated from that ovary.  He just left it stuck to the wall as it could cause more damage trying to unstick it!  .  Basically he has said that there is nothing mechanically stopping me from getting pregnant and to keep trying although he was alarmed that my periods are lasting two wks at a time....   This does not help when you are trying to conceive!!!  I totally think my hormones are imbalanced but will see what he says when I have my next appointment on the 28th..... What a long journey this is eh!

Ella - that's great news about your grade 1 Embie.  I wish you lots of luck and velcro!

Whigers - I hope you are feeling better and looking forward to your wkend away.  It will be nice to just get away and relax for a while/take your mind of TTC and TX.

Wehavethreecats - good luck with your TX.  I hope all goes well and hope the cysts don't cause any problems for you.

P.S.  I had buserelin for 9 months   I had to take it for endo to shut down my entire hormonal system and allow the endo to shrink.  Not sure how I managed to stay sane for 9months but at least I know what to expect when I hit the menopause   

Good luck ladies and hope you are all having a nice wkend. xxxx


----------



## Ella101

Hi Vickypink,

Glad to hear your lap & dye went all well, sounds like quite a procedure! Great about your tubes being clear though, that one's always a worry for us all!
Can they offer more tests for you if you're concerned about your hormones being imbalanced? If you can have a period for two weeks then there must be something there, although you're obviously ovulating which is the main thing. Sometimes if you bleed longer then the lining may not be thick enough for implantation, same as if people have a short luteal phase (the time after ovulation to the first day of your period starting), if it's less than 12days implantation can be effected.
This is just vague of course, but definitely press for them to do more tests, mechanically everything is great though & the above can be solved easily enough.
I used to have shorter cycles (23/24 days) & a short luteal phase but I started taking extra vit B6 (100mg) & it made a huge difference (now 29 days), it really regulates your hormones. Good luck with your next appointment.

2ww is under way for me now, I feel a lot less positive than the weekend, the high from Sat/Sun has gone now & the negativity has started to creep in! Need to be realistic too as well of course..
Been really 'crampy' today but too early for any implantation symptoms so no idea what it could be!

xx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi ella101

Can't believe your on your 2ww hope your taking it easy have you taking some time off work? 

Try not to worry about the cramps your body has been through so much over the past couple of months, easier said than done I know.

Just wanted to pop on and wish you all the luck in the world   you get your BFP.

AFM - well went in last Thursday for scan and treatment plan start dr on the 26th march for two weeks back on Friday 13th April then take a tablet for a further 2 weeks to thicken the lining which will take me to start of May for my transfer,  starting to get excited about things   

Take care and keep positive you have done so well up to now not long left 



Bye for now xx


----------



## Ella101

Thanks starbaby, yes it flown in now, can't quite believe it myself! I am working from home this week & had time off between EC & ET so not too bad.
Trying to have a more positive day today with the whole 2ww malarky!

So you're getting started again this month, that's brilliant!! I didn't realise you had to take more drugs for about a month with FET though, mind you at least you're only injecting for two weeks!
Best of luck with it all!

xx


----------



## wehavethreecats

Was at ERI this morning.. waiting room was packed (never seen it so busy)... still no-one throwing magazines on the floor so i know none of you were there. lol. Doing stimms from Friday after getting the pesky cysts drained. Only one follicle visible  Here's hoping the menopur brings others out.

*vickypink*: blimey 9months on buserelin must be an award-winningly horribly long time!


----------



## Jess75

Room for a little one? I had ec at Eri this morning only got 4 eggs so feeling very nervous about the news to
Come tomorrow or if we will even have anything to put back. This is my 1st cycle at Eri but had 5 previous at a different clinic. Good luck to you all x


----------



## Ella101

Hee hee wehavethreecats, every time I was in the waiting room & it was busy I thought about the magazine thing, brought a little snigger on....!!!

Good luck with the cysts (mentioned it on the other thread there....doing my rounds on ff!!!)

Welcome Jess & well done on EC today! I was in exactly a week ago today, seems like yesterday! Now 5 days into the 2ww, aarrghhh!!

4 eggs is great too, our moto here is it's all about quality not quantity! I only got 6 eggs but 5 fertilised & we got 4 good strong embryos so don't worry. I know that phone call in the morning is awful though!
The ERI said to me though that they are only concerned if they get less than 4 eggs at collection so I think your outcome is fine. Hope you're feeling ok so far after EC anyway..
How have you found the ERI in comparison to your other clinics? 

Ella x


----------



## Jess75

Thanks so much for the lovely welcome and putting my mind at ease. I have found the Eri very good, lots more thorough than my last clinic in way of scans and blood tests to
Ensure you are ready for ec. I have felt very well looked after and like that they do a blood test for the results on day 14 in my old place it was a pee stick at home 17 days after transfer. Feeling ok tonight a little tender but more nervous about what tomorrow will
Bring.  Someone fill me in on the waiting room magazine story?

The only thing I have disliked about the Eri is having to walk past several heavily pregnant smokers in their jammies outside at every single appointment. I try not to judge but it's hard to
Look at when you are walking in to a fertility
Clinic! 

Hope the 2ww is treating you well xx


----------



## Ella101

Yeah I have been happy with everything at the ERI too, found all the scans really thorough & they make you feel like you're in safe hands!

I know what you mean about the pregnant women smoking though, I saw one waddling past the window in her jammies puffing away on a ciggi on one of our last appointments! Feels like a real joke when you're sitting there awaiting fertility treatment!

I have been surprised about some clinics not doing a blood test, I think it's important to have your HCG levels checked, anyway glad we get one at the ERI.

Finger crossed for that call in the morning, I'm sure it'll be good news! 

Ella x


----------



## vickypink

Hi Ladies,

I too have found the ERI to be great.  From the nurses and the Consultants to the lovely counsellor who I have been seeing for the last couple of months.

I so wish that I was at the same stage as you lovely ladies.  I feel like my long journey is just beginning and I am not a very patient person!   I am finding it really really difficult.  

I feel sooooo angry at the world right now!!! 

I also know what you mean about the pregnant women smoking ciggies.  I saw one last week when I was in seeing the counsellor.  She looked barely 17 years old and her partner looked even younger.  It just makes me soooo mad!!!!  

Anyway, that's my rant over 

I'm back in on the 28th at midday so if any of you ladies are around then, let me know  

Good luck to everyone on their 2WW      and to everyone else going through TX at the moment...xxx

P.S.  Wehavethreecats - Yeh, Buserelin - 9 months of injections in the stomach for me was so not pleasant although it was nice not to have a painful period every month.  Luckily I only had the odd hot flush and that was it!


----------



## Jess75

Hey Vicki I will be there for my blood test to see if I am pregnant it's at 0900. Perhaps see you there. Great news for me today may only have got 4 eggs but they are all lovely embryos this morning. So so happy! Got to phone tomorrow to see if they will transfer tomorrow or Saturday. Love to you all xx


----------



## Ella101

Hang in there Vickypink your time will come, it'll pass in sooner than you think! Good luck for your appointment on the 28th & hope you get what you want from it, try to get them to put you on the list...

Well done Jess on all 4 fertilising, great news! All about the quality!! Good luck for ET!

xx


----------



## wehavethreecats

*Jess75* - welcome! I'll be at the ERI tomorrow, at 9:00 too!! Might see you in the waiting room. The magazine on the floor was an idea i had about how we'd identify ourselves to each other (!). Since no-one speaks with anyone in the waiting room, i thought that we could sling a mag on the floor and anyone of us on this list would know it was one of us. LOL. Sounds a bit mad now i explain it, but it made sense when i suggested it. 
I'll be in with a bag tomorrow (with dressing-gown/slippers etc for cyst draining) so you might pick me out, without either of us needing to litter the waiting room. lol.
Good luck with your blood test. Fingers crossed for a BFP. x


----------



## Ella101

Good luck for the cyst removal wehavethreecats, hope they're banished for good!

I say you sweep all the mags off the table, about time they got some new ones in there, the last one I read was Hello from Aug last year!

xx


----------



## wehavethreecats

Thanks Ella.  LOL - yeah, knock all the mags on the floor. LOL.  There was one with Justin Timberlake on the cover last time i looked; made me feel quite nauseous. haha.
Cysts be gone!! 

Well done on remaining sane in your 2ww.


----------



## roma2006

Been a paitient with ERI since 2005!

We have embies on ice! Crunch time as we have only until November to make a decision on 3 embies.  Is it awful if we let them just pass their time?  We have been through so much and just feel exhausted by it all... I hope this does not upset anyone x


----------



## pinkfairy2

Hi ladies. Have posted on here before but not for ages. Was in today and we have been referred for IVF. Dr Irvine said its the next step. We are unexplained. I have a gut feeling it could be endo but he dismissed the idea and said that the treatment if it was endo would be IVF anyway. I don't understand that because I thought they could remove the endo? Also I thought endo could produce hormones which cause you to not conceive. Anyway, sick and tired of thinking about it. 

I also had bad news on Monday that I have little cervix left. I had treatment for an abnormal smear n 2009 and it's come back abrnmal again. While they were checking during colposcopy on Monday, it was discovered that I had little left and so she couldn't do the biopsy. She has given me 6 months and if my smear is still abnormal, I will need another treatment, making it even shorter. According to dr Irvine today, they will do nothing about this until it is proven that I need it, ie after I have lost a baby due to incompetent cervix. I am so mad and I to,d him that wouldn't be happening. This has all happened are them needing to dilate my cervix last may after a failed HSG. I had to have that under GA while they dilated my cervix at the same time. 

Anyway, the list is apparently about 12 months just now which is so much better than when We first started this journey.  

I think you are all so brave, much stronger and braver than I am. Just thought I would say hi, if anyone can offer advice on any of my situation, I would welcome your input! Struggling lots right now. 

Ali x


----------



## wehavethreecats

*roma2006*: Hi there. I am so sorry that you've had such terrible luck ttc. 
It's a really tough situation you are in with the embies on ice. I guess the decision comes down to what your beliefs are about 'when life begins.' I know lots of people have very strong views on that (me too of course), but the bottom line is that you have to be at peace with your beliefs and those of your DP. I really hope that you have similar beliefs and if not then you can spend the time between now and the autumn finding some common ground. 
I guess between the two poles of keep them/trying again and let them 'perish' (as the clinics phrase it) is seeing whether they can be used by other couples, or whether they can be used for research. That way, everything you have invested in them, your energy, tears and hopes, will make a difference to someone else.

I wonder if there are other people on FF who are in a similar position; maybe posting to the main board might get you some reflections from other people who can talk from experience. My situation is quite different with almost no chance of getting enough for freezing, so although it's not a dilemma which i am facing, I felt really burdened by the possibility of it before my first cycle (when i still had hope of creating more than one emby!).

I hope that helps. 
x


----------



## wehavethreecats

*pinkfairy2*: Talk about adding insult to injury - i can't believe the dr's response to you and your situation. I'd be outraged. 
I don't know enough about the biology of your situation (endo or cervix) so no idea about any of that, but i do think a second opinion might be a good idea. It might be difficult to get a totally impartial 2nd opinion though since any second Dr would look at what was written this week... but got to be worth a shot? Or get your GP (if sympathetic) to write and tell them not to be so stupid (or words to that effect in medical language)

Ali, after all you've been through, you are top of my medal list for bravery and strength. (If i had a medal emoticon, i'd put one: HERE).
x


----------



## Ella101

Roma, it is a tricky one & can totally understand why you feel so tired with it all, judging by your signature you have been though a lot.. I have three on ice & the way I feel just now is that I would have to go back & give them a shot regardless of the outcome, however I am completely aware this may change depending on how I cope as time goes on!
It only comes down to you & your partner, what is in your heart of hearts...

Pinkfairy, sorry to hear about the stress you have gone through lately, although the positive is of course that the waiting list is moving along quickly these days so you'll be able to get treatment soon.
I don't know much about this but I have said before quite a few of my friends (in fact 3) have all had cervix issues when pregnant, two with the same issue as yourself with a biopsy & they had consultants say they'll need a stitch to carry them to full term. They had to have extra scans & were told things look concerning etc.. All 3 carried to full term with no problem at all & needed no stitches in the end, so I think sometimes they can worry you unnecessarily, but of course it is something you need to press with them if you don't feel you are receiving the care you deserve.
Fingers crossed your results are clear after 6 months. 

Wehavethreecats I hope your cyst op went ok, you are on stimms now 

Well I'm nearing the end of the 2ww, just want it over now, been a roller coaster to say the least! Felt really negative on Friday to the point I just thought it was all over, but yesterday felt much better & today just feel numb... Don't know what to expect, have had some promising symptoms with twinges/nausea to my boobs feeling like melons (ha ha!!!) & then some signs that could easily be af on the way, so nothing definitive at all! I can't just sit & be positive all the time though & you have to prepare yourself for a negative outcome too at the end of the day...
Will know by Wed of course, unless af arrives before which wouldn't surprise me! 

Ella xxx


----------



## pinkfairy2

Oh ladies them you so much. Wehavethreecats you are so lovely and have made me cry. S not true at all from reading all the signatures here. I know we have so much more to come and even then it might not be a happy ending. 

Ella, yes you are right, I am pleased about the list as when we were first seen it was three years! At that point, think we would go private but a year is much more manageable. Although he did say it might go back up a bit as people loose weight and stop smoking etc. although I didn't understand this as surely we would be on the list before them? 

I have read this thread for about a year now so have kept track of all your journeys. I honestly can't imagine what you are feeling Ella. I am really really wishing for great news for you on Wednesday. 

Can I ask a question about friends? How do you stay positive? I'm finding it hard that nobody understands and I get so frustrated with things they say. I'm lucky in that lots of people know about our situation and I have many people I can talk to. But its so difficult when they say positive things like "it's great you are on the list", which, yes it is, but I don't want to be. That's not a very good example I know but it's that sort of thing. 

I just want all of this to go away. Everything feels impossible today. 

Ali x


----------



## wehavethreecats

*hi Ali* - talking to friends is pretty tough. I have a few who have been great and routinely ask how things are going and actually do seem to understand the horror of it all (both of them have kids, neither having struggled to conceive). Others (some who do and some who don't have kids) seem to have no ability to empathise... i've stopped talking to those people about it really because i find it frustrating, so not worth the bother. This forum has been a bit of a life-line for me. Its made me laugh and cry, but above all else, it's made me realise that there are loads of women who really do understand, and don't offer platitudes (i don't think we'll ever see someone on here say "oh, it will be fine, just you see"!!!). I've not told anyone at work so that has been tough explaining absensces etc... I keep being on the brink of saying something to my one very close colleague and then pulling back. She emailed today to say "i heard that you had surgery on friday" - now i am in a pickle about what to say. Any suggestions!?!?

*Ella:* Not long to go now. Are you at work on Mon/Tue? what have you decided about where you and DH will be on Wednesday when you make the call? I really hope the next few days speed by as fast as they can. I'll keep everything crossed for you on wed. 

AFM: cyst removal went well. Anaethetist knocked me out totally which was lovely (not having to over-hear them all going on about their tax returns which is what i was overhearing during my ec last summer). Am bleeding a bit, but hoping that it will stop soon (other threads on here seem to suggest it will). Started the stimms on Friday at 2.30pm. Boy, they are complicated! I've been told to bring the injection back by about an hour a day to get to 10am by Wed... that meant 1pm on Saturday, 12pm today and then 11 (during a meeting!?!?!?) on Mon and 10 (another meeting!!!) on Tuesday. How am i gonna explain that! argh.
Next scan is wed at 8am to see how the stimms are working (am on max dose, so hoping they are growing like jack and the beanstalk). I made the mistake of reading the leaflet in the menopur box and have grossed myself out... so they better had!!!


----------



## Ella101

Ali everything can be impossible on many days for me too, this is truly the hardest thing I have encountered in life & has taken me by surprise, not for a moment did I think that when the time was right nothing would happen..
I find friends the hardest part to be honest, most of mine know now that we have been put on list (due to constant questions on having children over the years!), however after many infuriating & insensitive remarks I decided to keep quiet when our time came to have treatment (apart from our family). People really have no clue about what to say & what not to, sometimes I feel that no matter what they did say it would irritate me anyway as they have no idea how I feel!

Wehavethreecats, you're right to just avoid the conversation with those who make you feel rubbish with their remarks, after all this is over I'm having a firm chat with one or two people, just saying that subject is now off limits for a while as I'm fed up being asked about it (no mention of the ivf though..)
With your colleague saying about your surgery, how did she find out? Maybe say you had a cyst removed, no need to explain anything about other treatment, but means you don't have to make something up but just give away part of the story.. It's not an uncommon thing to have done either?
Good that they knocked you out completely this time, funny that you heard about them talking about their tax returns last time, I lay there listening to them chatting about a dinner party during mine! Such a weird experience, lying their zonked but you can still hear everything!

Good luck with the stimms, is it the menopur? They're a faff & a half!!!!

Also Ali I don't know what he means about the list moving slower if more people loose weight, give up smoking etc.. Although maybe some people are given a chance to give up before finally being denied treatment? Not sure, but regardless it is moving a lot faster now so you'll be fine & should be looking at next year for starting.

I'm just working from home Mon/Tues & off Wed (DH has that day off too), don't think I'll be doing much work though & will be mainly staring out the window wanting to cry probably! We'll just come home after the test & then wait to call up, I'm hoping I'll have a clear sign by then if it is going to go in the negative direction. Trying not to build my hopes up & be as strong as possible.. I am slowly going insane though & am hating every minute of it!

xxxx


----------



## Ella101

Well after my wobble yesterday I decided to POAS first this morning, I'm 9dp3dt. Just wanted to start drawing some conclusions as my positive vs negative symptoms were all over the place & I was going mad!
I used a clear blue digital, waiting for that little timer to come up with the result was the longest few minutes of my life! Anyway my legs nearly gave way as it came back with 'Pregnant 1-2wks'! I used a little cheap Morrison's one later this morning too & it has come back with a faint but fairly clear pink line.
I'm in total shock & not quite believing it at all yet, it really goes to show that feeling negative is not a true indication of what is going on!

I felt really positive on Sat, felt weird twinges & pulling sensations under my belly button that I have never had before, plus faint & nauseous throughout the day. However yesterday I felt back to being miserable & negative thinking it's all over, sorry if tmi but also had the worst constipation of my life!!!!

Will need to wait for the blood test on Wed though before I start to take it in properly that it has worked.. Will not be counting any chickens (hopefully just the one!) that's for sure...

Ella xxxx


----------



## wehavethreecats

*Great news * Ella... thanks for posting and keeping our hopes up!!! Your clinic appointment on Wednesday will be soooo exciting now! Yay for grade 1 Velcro 

I wanted to ask you this if you got a BFP and now can... you know as you leave the hospital there are speed-bumps, did you go over these in the car or walk to a place beyond them? Last summer I had myself half convinced that it was 'game over' before we had even left the hospial campus because DH's driving was so fast over them and little emmbie had fallen out. Let me know so i can plan ahead this time. lol


----------



## Ella101

Thank you wehavethreecats I'm very cautiously excited! My clear blue digital test has just run out of battery though & has gone blank, only lasted 6 hours!!! How rubbish!
I was wanting to show dh it it this evening but now I can't, I still have the other pink positive line one, but it's not as good as showing him something with 'pregnant' on it! I might do another digi one later on before he gets in, just worried as it's not first morning wee that it doesn't work! 

I know what you mean about speed bumps, I had a go at dh for bumping over them too fast after ET! We have some pretty annoying ones in our street too... I don't think it makes any difference though, but get him to take it slowly anyway (even if for comfort sakes!)

Hope the stimms are going well, you'll be at EC before you know it!

Ella xxxx


----------



## wehavethreecats

Thanks for the speedbump info *Ella*. It is so lovely to be among people who don't think that is a completely mad question (I can imagine the look on the doctors'/nurses' faces if i had asked them!! Do you think they keep a chart with all the most bizarre questions they have been asked on it??)

Hope telling OH was as wonderful as you had been hoping for, for all these years. Did you make him sit down first? 

*Pinkfairy:* it occurred to me that the thing about waiting list times and losing weight/smoking etc is that when those people reach the top of the list they can't have treatment until they have made the relevant life-style changes. Rather than drop back to the bottom of the list though i think they remain at the top, and have frequent meetings with the clinic to keep an eye on whether they have stopped smoking/lost weight. So I think they would be entitled to have treatment before you, but _only _if they have made those changes. I've got this sense from people's posts on here rather than anything direct from a FF member. 
Anyway, given the number of teenagers smoking outside and the stress of all this fertility stuff it is probably quite hard to give up the cigs, and losing weight is probably not much easier - so perhaps that means you shouldn't feel too disheartened about being on the longer list, as it may move more quickly than you think


----------



## Ella101

I'm sure they've been asked a lot weirder questions than being worried about speed bumps, mind you it's not advisable to be shoogled around after the procedure so I think you're quite right!!

I did another digi test yesterday afternoon to show him seeing as the other conked out after a few hours (thought it would be nice to see it in writing as such!), it was also positive which was a relief as I was worried seeing as it wasn't first thing. The 2nd digi one has lasted much better though & the display is still there today...
I put it in a gift bag with tissue so he didn't know what it was, but he guessed half way through opening it! He was totally shocked (and delighted!) as I had been so negative about how I was feeling on Sunday that he had geared himself up for more of it when he came through the door! 
Anyway we need to get this test done tomorrow to be sure it's all going in the right direction, been doing more tests today to keep checking, I'm a woman obsessed!

Are you in for your scan tomorrow? Good luck if you are & I hope things are coming along nicely! Lots of follies to count up! I'm in at 9 for my blood test...

Ella x


----------



## wehavethreecats

hi Ella
What a great idea about the gift bag for presenting the test!!  Really glad you did a second test too, and DH got to see it in writing 

I am in at 8am tomorrow so will miss you by an hour. 

I am looking forward to knowing how my follies are doing. Worried there is nothing happening (other than me creating bruising from needles).  I am also still bleeding which is also a bit worrying - not sure if it is from the buselerin or from the cyst removal on friday, but either way, I think it should have stopped by now... so more part of the worry that my body is misbehaving... and part of the bigger picture of being worried they will cancel the cycle.  Stress, stress, stress.


----------



## vickypink

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to drop by and say hello!

Ella - That is fantastic news!!!  You must be over the moon    Congratulations to you and your DH!

Wehavethreecats - I hope all goes well at your next appt and hope your follies are growing well.  It must be really stressful  and scary .

Pinkfairy - I am sorry to hear about your recent experience with ERI.  I can't believe that the consultant said that to you!  As if this whole fertility journey is not stressful enough!   As wehavethreecats has suggested, I would definitely seek another opinion on that one...  
With ref to Endo, I can advise you a little bit on that as I have endo myself.  I was diagnosed in 2009 and had a lap /excision.  At my first appointment at the ERI, they wanted to do another lap because endo is a progressive disease and between 09 and now, it could have created alot of havoc and messed up my insides.  I had my lap on the 10th March and will find out on the 28th, what the consultant advises we do next.... Endo can definitely mess with your hormones as it is oestrogen dependent and I know that my oestrogen is definitely taking dominance over my progesterone levels.......  Not sure it that helps but if you think you have endo/have alot of pain etc.. with periods/intercourse etc... then definitely raise this with the consultant.  That's great that the IVF list has gone down tho... I may be joining you on the list from next week!

xxxx


----------



## Ella101

Thanks Vickypink, just want OTD over & done with! Then I can start stressing about other stuff ha ha, never ends!

Wehavethreecats I know how you feel on the stimms I was starting to get really stressed about my scans as my follies weren't responding as well as they hoped, but they got there in the end. Really hope there's quite a few showing up tomorrow, sure there will be! 
Also I was bleeding too a few days into stimms so don't worry about it..

Ella x


----------



## wehavethreecats

Not good news from my scan... only have one follicle which is growing (10mm).  There are another 2 (or possibly 3) lurking, but the doc didn't even bother measuring them. Continuing on max dose of menopur until Monday for another scan...  they don't seem hopeful that my other follies will catch up so am pretty gutted. Senior Doc also said the continued bleeding may well be a problem, because there will be nowhere left for an embie to be implanted.  At this rate though we'll get one follicle, one egg and perhaps not even fertilisation, let alone anything to implant. (last time we had six follies, which produced four eggs that ended up with one embie, so the odds are not in our favour).  

Having heard that menopur was meant to get more eggs, i am gutted because it looks like we're heading towards a BFN or cancelled cycle. 

Ella: hope the nurses were all really excited for you 

(and sorry for the whiny 'me' post)


----------



## Ella101

Wehavethreecats, really sorry was hoping to hear some great news about your scan today. I've heard that menopur is about quality not quantity which I kept in mind when my follies didn't come up as quickly as I had thought.. It only takes that little 1!!!!!
It could well be a much more positive picture on Monday though, get lots of protein in over the weekend & drinks lots of water too!! I drank a pint of semi skimmed milk everyday as well.. I really hope these other follies start catching up for you, there were a few on my initial scan they didn't bother with either that caught up pretty quickly so you never know. Will have my fingers crossed for you on Monday.

Well after a very nerve wracking morning I've just had my BFP comfirmed with the blood test, the HCG level is 134 which the nurse was really pleased with. They said this morning when I went in that anything under 50 could well be a biochemical pregnancy so wouldn't really count it as a positive until they did a 2nd check the following week. So of course in my true negative style I became convinced it would be under 50 all morning! 
I've to go in for the 7wk scan on 11/04, so now on with the 3ww aaarrghhh!!!! Relieved & so very grateful to have got this far with it all..

I just wish it was better news for you today as well wehavethreecats xxxxx  xxxxxxx


----------



## starbaby10

Ella you did it that is great news I'm sure your over the moon so pleased for you and your other half, I'm about to start dr for my FET so any tips on what's best to do while on 2ww would be great.


----------



## Ella101

Thanks starbaby & good luck with the FET, how exciting to be getting started with it!!!

The 2ww was rather stressful to say the least, I was up, down & all over the place!!! I did the Zita West cd throughout the cycle, not everyday though but tried for most, I think it really helps & probably more than you think is being taken in. I also did acupuncture every week too.
I read that selenium is really good for implantation so took an extra supplement of that & ate a handful of brazil nuts too that are meant to be good for the lining. Also semi skimmed milk is supposed to make the lining nice & sticky to help implantation, so guzzled a pint a day then as well! Tried to eat healthily of course getting my 5 a day, cut out coffee & replaced it with green tea..  
I took most of the 2ww wait off too (well worked from home), just kept things to a min so I wasn't running about all over the place..

So here's to this being the one for you too! 

xxx


----------



## starbaby10

Hi Ella

Thanks for all the tips I will try all of them good luck with the pregnancy.  

X


----------



## pinkfairy2

So so so so pleased to read our news Ella! It must just feel so surreal are everything you have been through. I am sending lots of luck that you will have your baby soon!

Thank you vicky, I knew dr Irvine was wrong about endo as I have read lots about it and know it can totally affect fertility in different wys. But he wouldn't budge and just said if it is endo then IVF would be the treatment anyway. Hmmmmm. Basically I get quite bloated at ovulation, with ovulation pain that lasts a day. I also have kind of wind pain at this time too. My periods can be quite painful then other months ok. I had one a few months ago when I had to be sent home from work as it was so bad. Then last month it was ok. My periods are not that heavy. My progesterone levels are ok I think. 

Basically they dnt want to do any more for me other than IVF. I am thinking about immune issues too. 

I read that glittery am also had cervix worries. I might pm her to see what has happened. 

I have been having weekly acupuncture for six months now, as well as reflexology. Just want it all to go away. Also started counselling as I wasn't coping. I look around at everyone else and just wonder why me. 

Anyway that's enough of my moaning and whining! Is there anyone else who is doing treatment just now? When is your appointment vicky? D you think you will be put on the list?

Many many thanks to everyone who has responded to me. It really really helps me!

Ali x


----------



## Ella101

Thanks Pinkfairy, it feels all very surreal & I'm just counting down the days to the first scan, can't come soon enough!

I remember being at the same point as you so well & was convinced there was an issue with me as well, but IVF seems to be the main treatment on offer across the board.. Have they put you on the list?

Acupuncture is good, I did that too & it really helps.

I understand the way you feel though, I spent most days looking around & thinking why is this happening to me! Keep pressing on with this though & you will see light at the end of the tunnel, I promise!

Hope everybody is doing ok, Starbaby how are you getting on, have you started DR yet?

Whigers hope all is well with you too..

Wehavethreecats, good luck for EC next week, will keep my fingers crossed that your follies are getting bigger by the day!

Ella x


----------



## starbaby10

Hi Ella

I've been dr from Monday got 12 more days to go feeling ok just now, apart from a few hot flashes at night not sure if it's the drugs or cause the weathers been nice the past week. 

Xx


----------



## pinkfairy2

Ladies should I have received a letter confirming we are on the list for IVF? We were meant to have been referred three weeks ago, or maybe four, I can't remember but haven't heard anything. Should I give them a phone iris it normal?

Hope you aree all well, when is your scan Ella?

Ali x


----------



## vickypink

Hey PinkFairy,

I had my appointment on Wed and was told that I would not be put on the ivf list until I had been trying for 3 years....  I have been trying for 18 months so far.  I was also told that I shouldn't wait for another 18 months to go on the ivf list as by the time I actually get round to the treatment, I would be 38.  The consultant gave me clomid to try for 3 months, I go back in August and then he told me if nothing happened by then, to think about self funded  

Have you been trying for 3 years?  I know many of the ladies on here have been trying for 5 years etc... so alot longer than me, but I didn't think you would have to wait 3 years to go on the list.....

x


----------



## deesimba

Hi

Pinkfairy - We went on the list last february 2011 and never received a letter confirming we were on the list, like you I had expected one and asked at a later appt to confirm that we had been added, no harm in giving them a call to check. The list seems to be moving a lot faster now, we were intially told that it was 2 - 3 years, and we could have started in march this year but due to going on holiday in May it was recommended that we wait until we come back, so all being well will start DR at end of May.

Vickypink - We had been trying for 2.5 years when we went on the list, havent heard anything about having to wait 3 years.

Ella - congratulations on your BFP you must be so excited  

Hope everyone else is doing well

Dee x


----------



## pinkfairy2

Thank you desimba, it has reassured me that you didn't get a letter either! I think I will phone just to check, not too sure who to phone though?!  

It depends why you are being referred vicky. If thee is a 'reason' such as PCOS, blocked tubes, abnormal sperm etc there is no time to wait to be referred. However if you are unexplained, as we are, then it's three years. I think it's because some people will go on and conceive within three years naturally, which clearly, we haven't. I would have thought that your endo would have sped up the referral however so I think you should ask about that. Although dr Irvine didn't believe that endo causes infertility if your tubes are clear. It's all a minefield. I can't believe they said that to you about self funding. It's awful that they are not going to help you. 

That's also good to know about the list being shorter, we would have def been going private if it was 2-3 years. I had read that when we began our journey at RIE so we had looked into sharwfair at one point. 

Now just trying to forget about trying and go with the flow. We now have an end point of IVF which I think has helped in a weird way, although I really really don't want to face the possibility of needing it. I think in my stupid head I am thinking I won't need IVF so am going to be in for a bitter disappointment in about a year. I'm not as strong as you ladies and have so much to get through before IVF. 

How exciting that you start soon dee, will look forward to reading your updates! 

Ali x


----------



## wehavethreecats

Hi everyone
I can't remember if we were told we had to be trying for 3 years, but i think we had been anyway.  If i could change anything about what happened earlier though, i would have sought self-funded treatment earlier. By the time we were on the "top" of the waiting list for NHS treatment my AMH level was so low that there was little chance of success.  (we're now on our second cycle with <1% chance of it working... if we'd acted a few years sooner we may well be parents by now).  ho hum
Also - about letters being on the list or "at the top of the list"... we got ours to say we were on the list about 6months after we were added; and when you get the letter saying you are near the top, that tends to mean about 4-5months away.  I was really shocked when i found out that their idea of being 'near the top' was such a diferent idea to what i thought it was!  Near the top to me means, come next month!!

I am in tomorrow with DH for egg collection. Looks like i have one follicle left to play with, so wish me luck that there is an egg in there which is keen to become our child 

(here's hoping the zoo's panda love has a good impact on our sperm and egg!)


----------



## deesimba

Hi,

Good luck for tomorrow Wehavethreecats      

Dee x


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi 
Can anybody tell me if they are open today?
Also is anybody waiting for donor sperm there and disscussed importing it as they are not recruting donors at the moment? xxxx


----------



## wehavethreecats

Hi Donna
They are open today - i am just back from there having had my emrbryo transfer. Two embies now on board!  No idea about their donor sperm situation. I think there is a shortage across the UK. Hope they manage to find a good clinic overseas to liaise with. 

Thanks for the good wishes Dee - really, really hoping they stick. The staff were so lovely today and i got to see them on the monitor before they were transferred to the Mother Ship 
x


----------



## XXDDxx

Thanks wehavethreecats.
What number do normally phone? Xxxxx


----------



## wehavethreecats

I use: 242-2450 which is the nurses' office i think
x


----------



## Firefly1972

Hi

I'm starting IVF long protocol on 14/4/12. Secondary infertility -unexplained, although they just keep on talking about my age. Thanks.
We're self-funding and trying not to think about the cost. I start the injections on 14/04/12. Really nervous about it. I signed in for the first time last week for my scan. Is it just me who thinks that its really insensitive for them to ask us to sign in with our infertility number!
Has anyone tried the support group once a month at Murrayfield?


----------



## wehavethreecats

hi Firefly. 
Good luck in the run-up to starting your treatment. First injections are a nightmare.  I eventually got the hang of it, and DH did some while i did others. Did the nurse give you a run-through?
Sounds like you are in a smilar boat to me re: long protocol and unexplained (though they did eventually do an AMH test which showed low quality/quantity of eggs- which sounds like an explanation to me!).  I never sign in with my fertility number, just Date of Birth (though i find that just as strange because it makes me feel very conscious of my age too... i scan down to see if i am the oldest there, though looks like you have a year or so on me, so niether is a good system!). I am paranoid about bumping into someone i know thorugh work there so am glad not to sign in with my actual name. How would you get people to sign in? Am sure they'd be open to suggestions - they know it's a mare for us all 

Haven't been to the support group.  I was wondering about going last month but didn't get back from work on time (and am holidng onto the hope that i might actually, finally, get pregnant and therefore wouldn't need to go). Do you think you might go?

take care
x


----------



## Ella101

Hi everyone,

Pinkfairy I didn't get a letter either, but our doctor sent a letter to them to ask for an follow up appointment after we were referred for IVF & we got a letter then.. Just as my husband should have submitted another sample at that point or something.. I don't think they send them out as a matter of course, but you'll get your letter about 6 months before starting treatment.

Vickypink, good luck with Clomid, it has a good success rates from what I've heard, but if you haven't had the result you want from it by your appointment in August press them again to put you on the list. From what you've said I think you have a good case to go on before the 3 years. 

Good luck for May & starting treatment Deesimba, how exciting for you! Also good luck Firefly with your first injection on 14/04, I remember it well! It'll all fly in though, at first long protocal seems like a never ending journey but it does go in really fast..

Will be thinking of you wehavethreecats..

Anyway we were discharged today, had our 7wk scan & saw the heart beat flickering away which was a huge relief to say the least!! I've been all over the place thinking my symptoms are going away, but have just come to expect that they will come & go so not to worry..  
Starting to feel a bit more real now, but just focusing on getting to the 12wk scan! Have to call & make an appointment with the local midwife then take it from there, have my due date now of 30/11 so fingers crossed!!! 
Anyway speaking of the whole thing, it's been a roller coaster of a journey but I can't fault the care we have been given at the ERI, the dr's & nurses there have been fantastic. Good to know the nhs can provide us with the care & service we deserve! 

Good luck to all the ladies here starting out on your journeys, will definitely pop back from time to time..

Ella xxxx


----------



## whigers

Hello ladies,

Sorry for my lack of replying, I have been taking a bit of time out.  I have still be dipping in and out occasionally and reading your updates though.

Ella - fab news on your pregnancy, you must be absolutely delighted.  I bet it still doesn't all feel real yet.  Was lovely to see that you heard the heartbeat today, that must feel very special.  

wehavethreecats - thats fab that you have 2 wee embryos on board.  Hope the 2ww is going ok and you are not going too crazy.  Sending you lots of positive and happy vibes.

vickypink - I am surprised that they won't put you on the list until you have been trying for 3 years particulary if you are 35+.  Like wehavethreecates, looking back, I wish I had been firmer & more pushy about a lots of things now.  We were put on the list as soon as we were referred and told it would be 3 years before we got to the top (we are male factor but very low sperm count).  We did a self-funded cycle and then after just over a year we were told we were at the top.  However, I did have to ask.  If I hadn't, they still had us booked in for a 2nd self-funded without checking, so all I will say is if you are unsure about anything, call them.  The nurses are great and any time I have called (even if I did think it was for a silly reason) they were brilliant & very reassuring.

Firefly1972 - good luck with your first injection.  I am not going to lie, the first one made me very nervous & DH did it in the end but after that, I could do them with my eyes shut.  I have been to one of the support groups, the last one.  I found it really good.  There are only 4 of us at present and its really just 4 ladies going through IVF having a chat about their experiences.  There was a nurse from Spire there too which was good for asking medical questions.  We ended up chatting for over 2 hours and really just asking each other lots of questions about our own experiences & what to expect.  I would definitely recommend it & I am going back to the one on Monday (16th).  You should come along.

We are currently booked in for our 3rd ICSI in June/July.  We have a follow up appointment after the last cycle failing late May. Yes, can you believe that you get told the devasting news that your cycle has failed & then you have to wait almost 3 months to talk to anyone about it!  In the mean time, I have been reading up on chinese medicine & i've booked in for a herbalist session next week.  She works in the same clinic as my acupuncturist.  I kind of feel I am clutching at straws at the moment but I am up for tyring anything to be honest if it helps me get pregnant!

Hope everyone else is well.  

Take care

Whigers xxx


----------



## Firefly1972

Hi We have 3 cats
Have started the injections. Dh is doing them so far. I'm hoping i don't get too many side effects. I was just so tireed yesterday.
I've had to book in for acupuncture tonight so I wont be able to go to the support group which is a pity however I've been seeing the acupuncturist for nearly a year now and she is a support to me. She asks me how I really am and it helps to be able to talk about things. It's a real support when there is so much isolation to infertility.
Firefly


----------



## wehavethreecats

Firefly,  Hope the tiredness is not too bad. Some gentle exercise might help (no matter how mad that sounds!).  I got my DH to do my DR jabs this time round and it was a really good way of ensuring he was really involved. Which acupuncturist do you see? I went to see one for a couple of sessions around ET... she was amazing (anna at the Whole Works).  She was passed on to me via a pal who had needed clomid to treat her infertility.

Ella - wow, get you being discharged!!!  I am so chuffed for you. Really glad that you got the magic flutter on the heartbeat scan.  All the best to you 

Whigers.  Great to hear from you again, and very impressed at your strength at signing up for next cycle for the summer. I hope you make the most of the coming months with as much red wine and soft cheese as you fancy 

I won't make it to the group this evening as i have a meeting from 6:30 - 9:30 (tut).  My OTD is wednesday (yep, 2 days time)... so all will be revealed then...  Please keep your fingers (and legs!) crossed for us.
x


----------



## bombsh3ll

Hi ladies,

I am new on this forum and looking forward to starting my second IVF cycle at Edinburgh Royal Infirmary in June/July this year (first failed attempt in Cyprus Nov 2011). I would love to hear from anyone who has had or is currently having IVF at ERI for any advice/tips/encouragement or to share experiences. 

I have found the care so far very kind, thorough and professional, although I did laugh at the comment about having to sign in with your "infertility number" and not the most sensitive layout with having to pass through the maternity waiting area to get to IVF clinic (hopefully we'll be going the other direction soon)!

Really pleased to see so many people on here who got positive results there so far!

Bombsh3ll  xx


----------



## whigers

wehavethreecats - I have just noticed your status.  I'm so sorry to see things didn't work for you this time.  Don't give up hope.  It took me a couple of months to start to think positively about things again but dont rush it.  Thinking of you. x

bombsh3ll - welcome to FF! We are going to have our ICSI No 3 in June/July at the ERI.  We have a follow-up appointment in May (after our failed cycle in February) but are booked in already for a cycle too.  I can't fault the ERI.  They have been great up to now.  The nurses are fantastic and really help reassure you through everything.  Like you said, the service has always been very professional and thorough.  We are also going for a consultation at GCRM in May.  This is really just to get a fresh pair of eyes on our file.  If they suggest the same 3rd treatment as the ERI, we will stick with the ERI.

How are you feeling about starting again?

Take care

Whigers x


----------



## wehavethreecats

Hi Whigers
Thanks for your message.  I am balancing processing the outcome from this cycle, with trying to get my head around the next step.... which for us is donor eggs. It's a huge psychological leap, and am getting waves of sadness at the thought of what that means... but the waves are less frequent and less dreadful each time... so hopefully before too long i'll start to find some peace of mind.  
Just curious about your treatment... i thought that only 2 cycles were permitted via NHS, so wondering how come you are on cycle 3 of icsi? (ie. wondering if there is any way i can argue for another cycle!)

bombsh3ll: I've just finished my 2nd ERI cycle.  The staff there are lovely - the nurses especially are very thoughtful and kind. Despite doing it day in day out, they seem to find a way of remembering how new it is for people going through it. You'll also come to find that walking through maternity is a breeze compared with walking past smoking pregnant teenagers with a BMI of 30 outside!! 

x


----------



## whigers

Hi wehavethreecats,

I cant imagine how that must feel, like you say, a huge psychological leap.  I am approaching our 3rd ICSI very nervously as we are still waiting on our follow-up appointment after no 2 didnt work so not sure what (if anything) they will suggest.....I still cant say where we are going wrong.  I definitely believe that time is a great healer though, it certainly doesn't take away the pain, but it does get a wee bit easier.

We paid for our first ICSI and then got our one & only free shot for the 2nd attempt (you lose any free attempts if you pay for any).  As far as I am aware, its only 2 FREE shots you are entitled to on the NHS.  Once you have had these, you can keep self-funding on the NHS until you run out of cash. 

Hope this helps.

Take care
Whigers x


----------



## ellej74

Hi all, I just wanted to post to say we were put on waiting list today for icsi. Told it is about a year at the moment, so we are considering self funding at eri for 1 cycle although i bit reluctant as dont want to lose one of our shots. has anyone self funded at eri? 
My oh sa has not improved at all , which is disappointing despite vitamins, no drinking , etc but his bloods and chromosome tests all good, but it looks like icsi only way to go.
All my tests so far and ovary scan today good. If I wasnt 38 I would prob wait it out but just worried about age, agh this is too hard!! 
I am going to have amh test so maybe that will help make a few decisions. I feel really positive at the moment tho , just happy we getting somewhere- and a year is a lot better than i was expecting . i asked about getting it back dated to when we were refered but no luck   worth a try though !! -  thanks for listening and hope everyone doing ok whatever stage you at  xx L


----------



## Ella101

Hi everyone,

Thanks Whigers, all is ok far far...  2 week countdown to the 12 week scan now so fingers crossed.

Good luck with your treatment in June, the time will fly in. Do you know what sort of protocal they are going for this time. So you decided to stay with the ERI, suppose it works better as they have more detail of your treatment history. As wehavethreecats has said too I couldn't fault the care & treatment received there, you feel in very safe hands. I will be back again no doubt in the future for my 3 little frosties!

Elle I would definitely recommend getting your AMH tested first before making a decision about self funding. If it's getting on the low side then you can consider private, but if it's still at a good level then you have time on your side & a year will fly in! 
My husband's SA took quite a while to show improvement after taking vits, but he started taking Wellman as well as some extra Selenium & Zinc then within 3 months his count had doubled to 25million per ml & the motility was almost up to normal levels. Despite this though we still did ICSI to be on the safe side & at the end of the day as long as their bloods & chromosomes come back normal then there's nothing to worry about.

Hope all is well with everybody else & good luck with your current treatment Firefly

Ella

xx


----------



## ellej74

thanks ella, i think thats the right way to go, have amh and then make decision. Worst thing is i now have it in head we will prob self fund and do cycle this year so if we decide to wait il be so frustrated! I have heard mixed things about eri, prob been on too many fertility boards but looks like you were really pleased with everything.. And thanks for the reassurance about bloods and chromasome tests, i had been so stressed about that before results! Glad to see everything good with you. Take care x x L . . Sending much luck and positivity to everyone


----------



## Ella101

I know what you mean Elle, I had it in my head last year too we were going to self fund, felt as though nothing would stop me! However it did as our investments/savings were hit really bad with the recession so we fell short! A blessing though as we reached the top of the list just after we had to decide to wait..

I'll PM you a quick message about self funding though from what I heard at the time....

Ella x


----------



## ellej74

Hi Ella , thanks so much for the pm hon   il pm you back when i have a minute. 
How long were you on nhs waiting list at eri. When they tell you 1 year for example, do they actually mean 18 months?? 
Thanks again xx


----------



## Ella101

Hi Elle,

No worries at all.. 
We were referred to the ERI in May 2010 & were put on the the list officially in Nov 2010, at the time we were told it was around 3 years to wait so we looked at self funding options. 
We got our letter in Aug 2011 to say we were near the top of the list & then all our appointment info to begin treatment came through in Sept with our first actual appointment in Nov to discuss the treatment process & have bloods taken. I then had my scans to begin treatment in Jan, was given all my drugs etc then but actually started in Feb. So in total we waited 15 months to actually start with the first injection.. There needs to be quite a few consultations pre-treatment though of course, so it was kind of only a year I suppose.. 

Good luck with everything! x


----------



## akhy

Hi, 

I've not been on here for awhile and hopefully I'm posting in the right bit.  I've just had my second icsi cycle, my husband has a low sperm count and I have pcos.  Unfortunately this cycle also resulted in a bfn and I am absolutely devastated.  I had both my treatments at the eri.  I have no other shots left on the NHS, i didn't have any embies frozen and just feel lost.  I'm not sure if I can get any counselling through the ERI, you kind of just get told its a negative and are left to it. The last time I had to wait two months to see the doctor after the first bfn and was told everything had gone well and there was no explanation for why it hadn't worked so will probably get the same this time. 

I don't know who to turn to and basically don't know where to go next! Would be grateful for any advice - thanks.


----------



## wehavethreecats

hi Akhy
So sorry to hear about your second BFN. I had my second BFN at the ERI a couple of weeks ago. I got a letter a couple of days ago confirming the outcome (like i'd have forgotten) but it did say that counselling was still on offer... so i'd assume your letter will arrive in a while and say the same. If you are keen to be seen, I'd not wait for the letter and just call up and ask for an appointment. 

I think any BFN is disappointing and heart-breaking; but knowing it's the final one on the NHS is just the final straw i think.  We were told from the start that because of my low AMH it would be a long-shot...  having been (rather bluntly) told last summer that adoption or donor eggs was the only way forward we did one more own-egg cycle.  Hopefully they may have learnt more about how your body works and your DH's so that if/when you are in a place where you think about funding another cycle then you have a bit more information at your fingertips. 

Anyway, i just wanted to stop by and say hello from someone else who knows where you're at.

Feel free to PM me if you want to vent.  
 
x


----------



## whigers

Hi akhy,

I to had my 2nd BFN at the ERI at the end of February.  We are only just getting our follow-up appointment on Monday, 2 and half months after the BFN!  I think it is shocking that you are left that long.  Like you say, you are dealt the blow of a BFN and then left to try to answer so many 'whys' yourselves.  

I decided to go and see the counsellor this time.  I just phoned the nurses number & they took my details and the counsellor phoned back a few days later to make an appointment.  I would recommend it 100%.  I did just feel like I went along and cried for an hour, but just to speak to a stranger who knew nothing about me but understand what I was going through was hugely beneficial.  I am going back in a weeks time.

Like you, our problem is low sperm count (in fact, very low) and as yet we have no idea what they will suggest when we go on Monday.  I have tried the long protocol and short protocol but no joy either time.  

I know exactly how lost and alone you feel.  Dont give up though.  Be kind to yourself and try to take a few weeks to not think about what to do next (hard I know), but you will think clearer in a couple of weeks.

I am going to a great support group I have found on Monday night.  We meet once a month at Spire Murrayfield (you dont have to be going private to go to it, its open to everyone).  There are basically about 4 of us who chat about our experiences, what we've tried, how we are feeling.  I have found this group a life saver.  Just to talk to others going through what you are and be reasured that you are not some crazy woman for thinking some of the things you do.    You should come along if you feel up to it.  Its at 6pm.

Take care.

Whigers x


----------



## akhy

Thanks we havethreecats and whigers for your support.  I've just called the ERI and they've given me an appt for 22nd may for counselling so will see how that goes.  

Also I notice a lot of people on here have lots of info on gradings of embryos, Amh scores - is this information I should be able to get from the ERI? I knew this time I had 9 eggs, 5 fertilised and had two transferred, one 6 and one 8 cell both with some fragmentation - don't know grades.  I remember when I got the Amh test they must have told me a number which I can't remember but they said it was a good score  so didn't give it much thought.  Also with my husbands sperm sample they said he had good swimmers but numbers were lower than a 'normal sample' wold have.  Would it be useful for me to get all this info for anything we try in the future and if so are ERI ok usually about providing it? X


----------



## wehavethreecats

hiya akhy
Great to have a date with the counsellor set. 
I have written and asked for a copy of our notes from the ERI (will need them for any future cycles done elsewhere), so you could do the same. I was advised on the phone that in order to request notes you need to write to the clinic and have you and DH sign the letter. If you do it quite soon after treatment you get them for free; otherwise there is a fee (can't remember how much - not a huge amount though, maybe £10) to cover their costs of going looking for them and making copies. So those notes might have more detailed info on semen sample/sperm count/motility etc. Actually now i come to think of it the notes we got after our first cycle didn't have that level of detail, so in your cover letter (if you decide to request your notes) ask specifically about the tests you want to know the details of... But it sounds like a follow-up appointment with a long list of questions might be a good addition/alternative.

Interestingly, although we were told that all things spoken of with the counsellor were confidential, there was a one page note on our one and only appointment with her which reflected something like "DW and DH are a well established couple" or something... which i thought was a bit odd given the indication of confidentiality. She hadn't gone into any further detail, but still...

Whigers: good to hear from you again. I see your dates for icsi mark3 are creeping up; hope your hope is growing as you get closer to start date. Are you doing a LP or SP this time?

x


----------



## whigers

Hello ladies,

We asked for a copy of our file.  We wrote to them but then they sent out a form we needed to fill in & get signed by a lawyer, doctor, etc someone who knew us both but not family or friends.  We forgot to put in the £10 postal order (whoops!) but they still sent the file.  However, I have seen the thickness of our file from appointments and this was by no means all the info they sent us!  Most importantly it is missing the most recent DH sample results which we know had signficantly improved from the alst time.  They gave us his sample results from our first ICSI in July last year!  So, I woudl make it clear that oyu want all the most up to date information.

Like you akhy, I had been told so many numbers over the last couple of years I had no idea what my AMH was.  This was all included in the file they sent.  It didn't say what the grade of our embryos were but we were told this before they were put back in.  My AMH is 9.5 which to be honest, I have no idea if this is any good!!  We actually have a second opinion appointment with GCRM on Thursday next week too.  I so desperatly want answers of some kind or guide of where we are going wrong, i didnt see any harm in asking another fertility centre, so we'll see what they say.

Hello wehavethreecats,  how are things going for you?  Are you managing to move forward with any of the decisions you had to make?  Hope you are doing ok.  We are back to the ERI on Monday so i guess they will tell us then whether we are to do LP or SP.  To be honest, SP is SO much easier that LP but we got half the number of eggs on SP.  I was a troll from hell on LP though so if they suggest it, i'll go with it but will not be the nicest of people to be around for 4 weeks!

Take care ladies.

Whigers x


----------



## ellej74

hi ladies, havent been on here for a while. Hope everyone is doing ok. We had our first ivf app yesterday at efrec. Was good, v positive and if we go ahead with self fund poss start in aug/sept.. Which is amazing. Cant believe it is actually happening. Had internal scan and all looks good except i may have tiny cyst on l/h ovary, am bit worried but doc said shouldnt cause any issues. They saw 4 good size follicles on one side and 5 on ve other, which nurse said was good news. So hard to know what normal and whats not?! Anyway, lots of bloods too for amh and hep c. We back in on the 24 july for nurses app and new sa for oh! So all moving on. If anyone has any experience of cysts or of follicle count , be much appreciated.  . .thanks so much x x


----------



## whigers

Hi Ellej74,

I was also at the ERI today for my baseline scan.  I am due to start down regulation on the 12th July.  

I dont have any knowledge of cycts I'm afraid but I had 5 follicles on each ovary today so pretty much the same as you.  I think it's a great start!  We are doing the long protocol again (we did this back in August last year) and after stimms I think I had about 19 follicles  and we got 14 eggs so that may help give you an indication of what to expect, however, everyone reacts differently to the drugs so its quite an individual thing.  

August will be here in no time for you!

If I can help with any other queries, don't hesitate to contact me.

Good luck.

Whigers x


----------



## ellej74

Hey Whigers - thanks for reply . Good to see you getting started again. Its just all a bit overwhelming isnt it, and even at appointments - everyone is really lovely but I never feel prepared. I didnt expect to get internal scan, but hey ho - just have to go with the flow. My oh is really worried about the cyst- he also worried about next appointment as has to do sample at clinic!!! I think I have to concentate on treatment and not worry about cyst, as Dr King did say it tiny. 
That sounds like a great start for you, thanks for putting my mind at rest at number of follies. I guess it so hard to tell how drugs will work.
I thinking of having reflexology and acupuncture throughout cycle once we firm up dates -more for stress management but have heard some good things. 
Hope all goes well for you throught this cycle - keeping fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## KellyJervis

Hi ladies!

Thought I'd just leave a quick post to say hello to all of you. Hubby and I are due to go back to NRIE next week for our 2nd appt at which time we will be (hopefully!) officially added to the waiting list. We attended in March but as we had only being trying for 2.5 years we've had a further 6 months to wait. At the 1st appt Dr Irvine told us the IVF waiting list was 1 year which was a lot better than the 3 that we'd been expecting! We're "unexplained"; with hubby having an excellent sperm count (he's rather pleased at this), and all of my results have apparently been normal.

Hope you're all well


----------



## Daysleeper

Down to 1 year? That's really good news!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Wow that is good news.  When we went for our first cycle we had to wait almost the three years, it felt a very long time.  Hope your appointment goes well kellyjervis . We have an appointment to go back at end of October to discuss having another cycle.  Day sleeper congrats on your news xxx hello to everyone else.


----------



## ellej74

Hi ladies, havent posted for a while - i am now on day 2 of stimms after 19 days of dr. excited but had some spotting today so pretty worried , although clinic said is early days so not to panic ! 
Kelly - we are self funding at eri , I am 38 so we decided to go for it as not getting any younger.
  Dr King tld us waiting list is about 15 months, so pretty similar. It will fly by for you Im sure. My experience so far has been good , altho sometimes feel a little rushed but they are so busy. I back on Monday for next scan and to see how many follicles i have . keeping everything crossed xx   It does seem like a long process but with all the tests, etc before treatment starts but time does tick by. 
Let me know if you have any questions and good luck with app next week xx


----------



## thepheonix

Hi ladies not sure if Ive posted in here before but id thought id drop in and say hello  

Anyone stimming at the moment and having troubles with follie growth??

xo


----------



## apexacka

Hi ladies,
I'm new here and just want to ask if any of you have any experiences with tubal laparoscopy in RIE.And how long is usually take from GP reference till actuall surgery?My GP send the letter to the hospital 2 and half weeks ago and still not hear anything from the hospital.Hope will not take ages.Just lost my twins on 21+5 weeks of pg which been from IVF and now I start hoping for new pg again.
Thanks a lot for all responds.
Wish all of you good luck


----------



## wehavethreecats

Hi apexacka
Oh my goodness, my heart just sunk when i read your terrible news about losing your twins.  I am so sorry. I really hope you get a date through soon for the laparoscopy to help you understand more about what is happening.
Although I've not had this procedure done myself, i'd recommend calling up the unit and asking them if they can let you know where you are on the waiting list.  This may prompt them to get you moving up toward the top of the list as they'll know direct from you how important it is.. or at least give you some reassurance that the referral has arrived and an idea of the time frame.
all the best
x


----------



## apexacka

Hi wehavethreecats,
thank you,seems like good idea.I will have app.in hospital anyway for 6-8 weeks check-up after that m/c laber,so I may ask them there and if nothing will give them a call for that waiting time.May I ask how much is it for IVF if you are ref. for it by specialist.Cose I been for it in Prague where that price been around £3500 and don't know how much is here.Is it totally free under NHS or how much you have to pay.May try it here if nothing alse will help.
And btw your cat on that picture look exactly same like ours  
xx


----------



## wehavethreecats

He's a handsome cat!

IVF within NHS Lothian works as follows (or did earlier this year):  You are entitled to two cycles of IVF (if you meet certain criteria, such as being under their age limit, woman not smoking, having tried to get preg for more than 3 years etc etc).  However, if you have previously had cycles of IVF then they count against your two NHS cycles.  So if you've had a cycle in Prague then you'd only be entitled to one NHS Lothian cycle. 
So, it doesn't matter if you were referred by a specialist or not (i think!).

We paid for one NHS cycle and had one free.  The one we paid for within NHS Lothian cost us about £4,500 (i think, but was a year ago and things may have changed).  Currently we are having a cycle of donor egg IVF at a private clinic in England - our costs are already up to about 7k (but that includes travel costs etc).

Hope that helps.


----------



## apexacka

Hi,thank you
Ohh my goodness,under NHS is more expensive than that our one on private clinic in Prague.I still have there 5 frozen embryos,but I thought may try here,but not for this money than.Will see,probably will try naturally if they do something with that my tube and if not will go back to Prague.We are TTC already for 6 years,so hope will happen one day . 
Anyway,thank you so much and wish you good luck on your private clinick


----------



## ellej74

Just a quick post from me - had ec on friday - all went well. 7 eggs from 8 follies ,.. 4 have fertilised so in for et tomorrow! So happy , but still so nervous and hoping our wee embies have stayed strong till tomorrow     
Have to say every step of this journey so far at eri has been fantastic- nurses, docs, embryologists,all have been fab! 
I am trying to stay positive but realistic. Come on the fab 4 !!  
Apexacha- so sorry to hear what you have been through - we just paid £4600 ish for round of icsi at eri. - i know it is expensive, but we felt we couldn't wait till next year for our 1st funded try due to waiting list xx
Hope everyone else is doing ok-sending love and luck to all xx Elle


----------



## apexacka

Hi ellej74
Thank you for your info,the prices are just so expensive,but I know if is needed it's seems like nothing,it's still only money.
How your ET went today,hope all went well    fingers crose for you,keep us posted xx


----------



## ellej74

Hi , i know so pricy - we have been really happy at eri, but it has been a struggle financially. We cant afford to do it again, but have one free go as still on nhs list.
As you say it is only money though.  
Yesterday went well - 2 little embies put back - a 7 cell and a 5 cell on 3dt- no frosties. I am delighted and trying to keep positive , but thinking might be cracking up by otd. Cant believe we are finally at this point. Just taking it easy today and having a sofa day. 
Let us know how you get on, it will happen for you xx take care


----------



## angiedev

Hi girls

I'm new to all of this - going for IVF treatment in November at ERI - paid for cycle, and then if not successful, then we get a free cycle a year later.

Really, really nervous!! - any advice on diet/things I should be doing in the lead up - also any suggestions for a good IVF book to read??

How have you all found ERI so far??  Our first appointment was a bit disastrous/disorganised, but went for our nurses appointment last week, and that was MUCH better - she was soooo lovely, and really informative.

Just waiting on my October period to come and then I call them - but think that they are going to put me on short cycle, so wont start injections until my November period.

A xx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Girls,

I to am new to this board so hi everyone.  Had our nurse discussion at ERI today as due to start self funded IVF ICSI treatment in November.  My DH had surgical sperm retrieval yesterday and all went well - we have 6 straws frozen 

I have done one round of ICSI in Norway three years ago and I did get a BFP but started bleeding a few days later :-(.  It's taken me this long to talk my DH round to having another go as he had a hell of a time with SSR in Norway.  They don't put you out over there so he was in a lot of pain!  It works differently in Norway i.e you are wide awake for egg retrieval and you do not have any scans until 7 days of stims.  I'm glad you are monitored a bit more at the Royal. 

I was very disappointed today with my AMH (under 4) but kind of expecting it at the same time (I'm 3.  Its annoying that they don't tell you the actual score if it's under 4.  So it could be 3.9 or 0.1!  Anyway I'm not getting too hung up on it but I will be on highest dose of meds so I guess that means more money :-(.

AngieDev - I'm just waiting on my period too so sounds like we will be doing treatment at the same time .  I have found the ERI very disorganised too.  My DH was told he had to go in for a pre-op the week before his operation as it was hospital protocol.  He does not have any holidays so struggled to get the time off.  They called him 10 mins before the appointment and told him he did not need to go in as they had everything they required.  He was fuming!  Then they tried yesterday to re-schedule our nurse discussion today as he should not be up and about after his op yesterday.  They knew that when they booked it so we stood our ground.  If you can ignore the dis-organisation the staff are lovely.  I just keep telling myself it is the NHS not a private clinic so I can't expect great service.  I couldn't afford the £9k price tag at Spire :-(

Ellej74 - I hope the 2WW is not driving you nuts!  I know it's the worst part of it and 2 weeks seems like an eternity but stay positive.  I really hope it works for you x

Speak to you all soon xx

Jane


----------



## eclaire

Sorry lurker alert! Jane my AMH was really low when tested before our last cycle, I forget the exact number but around the 4 mark too. I was on highest dose of drugs but was told by one of the nurses that even though they warn you about possibly needing to pay for extra drugs, it has never happened yet. As it stands I got my highest number of eggs my last cycle, even with my worst AMH result. Good luck and I hope you get really good results   
Ellej74 - fingers and toes crossed those embies are snuggling in nicely   
Good luck to everyone else here, hope all your dreams come true   
Elaine


----------



## angiedev

Hi JaneyMac

Got my period on Friday, so going for my scan this week - then only 1 month to wait until treatment starts - exciting stuff!

I bought the Zita West book, which has some good advice, but I suppose nothing I didnt know already - eat well, excercise moderately, and dont smoke & drink.

My AMH came back at 33, which is "optimal" on the scale, so quite happy with that, but it does put me at more risk of OHSS.

Anyhow, I am positive thinking all the way until my next period - it'll be the first time in 3.5 years that I will be happy to see my period arrive!!

A xx


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hi everyone, hope yous dont mind me joining.

AngieDev Just seen your post, im the same as you mock trial this week then starting tx with November af   !! I cant wait but im also nervous that its finally going to happen. ill be the same for once wanting my period!

And to JaneyMac jsut noticed you will be starting same time aswell   

Good luck to all    

xxx


----------



## angiedev

Hi Twinkle

I had my scans yesterday - 15 folicles, and mock embryo collection went well.

Looks like the 3 of us are going to be in at around the same time - fingers crossed for 3 BFP's!!!    

I'm super healthy eating and no alcohol (although going out this weekend - going to be tough!!).

Really excited, but really nervous - not about the treatment, but about how I'm going to be if it doesnt work  

Might book in another counselling session before the treatment - I've been once before, and she was really lovely.

Think that I have about 3 and a half weeks to go...eeeeek!!!


----------



## Twinkle0801

How did you find the mock? Im quite nervous for that as ive seen that some people have found it uncomfortable.

Hopefully     

I must admit im not good at healthy eating but i am going to give it a try...i will defo be having no alcohol so will need to treat myself with some comfort foods   

Think im nervous about the all unknown of what is going to happen and how my body will react, think the best way to look at it is take each step at a time and not look too far ahead.

Me and my partner had a counselling session about a year and a half ago, dont think it helped us much as it was more the waiting times that was getting to us and the ERI arent much use at keeping you up to date

Ill hopefully be a few days behind you if my af decides to arrive on time unlike this month! Has the ERI gave you any information on what day of your cycle that you will start your injections or that?

xx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Twinkle,

Welcome good to hear someone else is going through treatment at the same time.  Looks like it is the 3 of us then .  It's definitely one step at a time but it is hard not to get excited by it all.  I think I'm far more laid back this time than I was 3 years ago but I say that now..... God knows what I will be like in a few weeks.  I dont think I am going to bother with the counselling but I do think for some people it is really worthwhile.  It's a very stressful time and certainly tests your relationship that's for sure!  You will be fine and don't worry too much about the mock transfer.  I'll let you know how mine goes tomorrow.  

Angiedev- that's a really good amount of follicles you must be really pleased with that!  Excellent news.  Did you get your meds yesterday?  What dose did they put you on?

My period started yesterday so I am in for my scan tomorrow, not far behind you.  I'm surprised they scan you while you are on your period, is that not a bit....eh messy?

Anyway lots of positive thoughts tomorrow as the AMH result has been getting me down a bit.  Hopefully the follicle count will be okay.

Jane xx


----------



## angiedev

I thought the mock was OK Twinkle - just a bit like a smear test.  I think the key with these things is just to relax.  I've been poked and prodded so much on this journey by various specialists, that I'm used to it lol!

Oh yes - and I will definitely have a treat every now and again  but I am happy to say that I just went to boots to weigh myself, and have lost 5.5 lbs - super chuffed - celebrating with a packet of crisps  

Hope that your scan went OK today JaneyMac - I was a bit worried about the scan/period messiness too, but I guess they are used to it.  In the end, I was seen on day 4 this time, so was just a very light flow (sorry TMI!), so not too bad really, but next month when I start my cycle, I have to go on day 1, which for me, is always pretty heavy.

Twinkle, I have to go in day 1 of my next period, and will start the drugs then.  I am going on a short cycle (so no shut down of hormones - just straight on to the drugs).  Take them for 2 wks (2 injections I think), scans/check ups every 2 days at the hospital, and then egg collection after about 2 weeks.

Told work yesterday, and my boss was REALLY nice about it.  Told me to stay calm, take time off if I need it, work from home if I want.  It's a big relief, as I was really worried about telling him.

Nice that we are all going through the same things almost at the same time.  Keep me posted on your progress girls.

Ang xx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi girls,  

Not long back from ERI.  Disappointing scan result of 5 follicles but hey better than nothing.  I guess that's in line with my poor AMH.  Just got to keep reminding myself it only takes one   .  Waited 1 hour to be seen though so I wasnt chuffed - supposed to be back at work but just decided to work from home this afternoon.  The mock transfer also went well - didn't feel a thing so I wouldn't worry too much Twinkle.  


So you are on short protocol Angie, that's good and not such a long drawn out process.  I'm on long protocol which is what I did before so at least I know it worked for me even if it was 3 years ago.  I took sniffs the last time but this time I am on injections.  Got a huge bag of stuff away with me today.  I'd rather it was sniffs but only for convenience sake as I am normally running late in the morning!  I'm going to have to get up earlier in the morning to do the injection.  Sure it will be fine once I get in to the swing of things.  


Take care everyone 


Jane xx


----------



## angiedev

As you said Janey, you only need one egg, so stay positive    

That's a long wait - we were seen early when we went! - I guess that they never can quite tell who is going to have to be seen on a particular day.

Glad the mock went fine.  So did you get up early this morning?  How was the first injection?  I'm dreading them - but I'm sure that I'll be a pro before I know it! - do they look like regular injections, or are they the pen style ones - like diabetics?

A xx


----------



## ellej74

Hi , i  havent been on for a while - was in my 2ww and we had our otd today - sadly it was a bfn. completely gutted   there have been lots of tears today and as oh is away i have been by myself. 
Anyway we self funded this shot and we will have to wait on nhs shot - which will prob be next year depending on waiting list. Will take some time to recover , but we will keep trying. Does anyone have any current info about waiting list at eri? xx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi everyone,

Ellej74 - so sorry to hear your news.  I know just how disappointed you must feel and especially with your other half not being around.  It's so expensive to self fund as well which doesn't help.  Stay strong and take a bit of time to recover before you think about what's next.  At least you do have the NHS go.  I don't know much about the waiting lists but my friend is on it and she was told one and a half years approximately.  Is it true that if you self fund one you are only entitled to one?  I had heard that and thought it was shocking.  Take care and look after yourself xxxxx

Angiedev - I have not started my injections as they start on day 22 so still got a couple of weeks to go.  It is proper needles.  You use one thicker one to draw up the liquid then change to a thinner one thank god.  I used the pen the last time so this is a bit more time consuming.  And my oh did it for me last time but I need to do it myself this time.  I'm sure it will be fine.  

Speak soon 

Jane x


----------



## angiedev

Sorry to hear that Ellej74 - it must be devestating.  As far as I know, the waiting list is about 18 months at the moment, but did you not get put on it at the same time as you went for your self-funded? - if so, maybe you'll have less time to wait??  If I'm unsucessful, I'm reckoning I'll just have to wait about a year for my funded treatment.

Look after yourself, and rest.  Can you call a friend to come around?? - have a glass of wine, some chocolate, and a good cry xxx

Jane, it is true that if you self-fund, you only get one more chance, which is awful - but we just couldn't wait another year and a half after already waiting for 3.5 years, so we went for it.  I'm seeing it as buy one, get one free.

Injections sound scary, but I'm sure that I will manage - or if not, my hubbie will enjoy stabbing me!!

Take Care all

A xx


----------



## ellej74

Hi JaneyMac , thanks hon - will take some time to get over this but its not the end. I went on nhs list back in May and yes it does mean we have lost a free shot. I am so angry about this rule - like you get penalised for saving up. Ridiculous when the waiting list is so long.    
I found the injections absolutely fine once i got the hang of changing the needle- when you get onto the menopur its a bit more tricky but Im sure you will be fine xx
Angiedev -thankyou - I thought the waiting list was about a year to 18mth. I am panicking as hit the big 40 in 2014. Good luck wit the inections too - you will be an expert by day 3  
AFM - I have had a few huge cries, i was a sobbing wreck this afternoon and im sure i will be for a few days   My good friend had offered to come round but tbh i just need time by myself... or preferably with oh. I have had a big glass of wine and some choc so thats a good start. xx


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hi JaneyMac thanks for the welcome   . Yeah thats true ive constantly been googling about starting tx and even had a thought about it being succesfull, which i know i shouldn’t think that far ahead as it will be a bigger disappointment! Glad your mock went well, and keep remembering that it only takes the one! Also will you not produce more follicles when you start tx? I see that your on the long protocol, have you started down reg? (if thats how it works) 

Angie – Hi    im also doing the short cycle, i was told i will start the injections day 2 or day 3 of my next cycle. That is really good that your boss was understanding, will make it a bit easier for you when you start tx for time off etc, my boss seemed to take it well, just hoping i will be allowed days off as i have no holidays left this year! Ive heard about being signed off from the doctors during tx so not sure if that will be a possibility.

Ellej -   im really sorry to hear    xx, i think the hospital say the waiting list is about 18months but think it has been cut down with the new rules about smoking and weight etc – hopefully you wont have too long too wait.

It is wrong about having the NHS deducted for paying yourself! Don’t think they should be allowed to do that, especially when you have worked hard to pay for that try – i contemplated to pay for the 1st attempt but ended up waiting the 4 years as wasn’t happy about having the NHs shot taking away. (the waiting list isn’t 4 years only that time for us as we need donor sperm as back up and they wouldn’t allow us to go ahead without it)

Had my mock trial on Friday, must say it wasn’t sore just a bit uncomfortable as at first she couldn’t find my cervix then the first catheter wouldn’t work for me so they had to try a different one! Finally after a bit of them trying they finally managed to get the catheter in my womb! Im hoping this wont cause problems on the day off ET, they told me it should be easier on ET which im hoping. They also noticed that i have 15 follies on one ovary and 16 on the other which I thought would be good having more but now they are worried because i have a high chance of developing the OHSS, and I also discovered that i must have PCO due to the high amount! Looks like tx wont be straight forward now   . If my af decides to come on time i will be starting injections between the 05/11 – 08/11. Not long to go now.....

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## thepheonix

Hi ladies. Really need some advice. Is there anyone out there that's had 1 round of ICSI that hasn't worked on the nhs. What's my options after that? Do I get offered a fresh cycle or do I just get the one Frozen embryo I have. It's a day 6. 

Good luck for everyone on this crazy journey

Massive hugs


----------



## wehavethreecats

hi everyone

Twinkle:  glad your mock transfer worked out okay in the end.  Am sure day of ET will be fine - part of their faffing around at this stage is to figure out which catheter to use. So they'll have documented in the notes which one worked and how to find your cervix (!) and be ready and raring to go when you have mini embryos for transfer.  
Try not to worry too much about OHSS.  The RIE seem pretty good at managing the drug dose and do loads and loads of scans as you start stimulation to keep an eye on you. 

Pheonix:  just wanted to briefly say that i think funding is done on the basis of fresh cycles. So don't panic   I've never had frosties, but other women on FF think about doing two fresh cycles and then if that still hasn't produced a BFP, use all frosties together. so let's say you do ICSI #2 in the spring, and get another one or two for the freezer, then you could have FET next summer.  Hope thinking that far ahead isn't depressing when thinking about negative cycles, but just wanted to suggest that you still had lots of options and could maximize your chances of embryos thawing well enough to put a couple back at once, rather than having to prepare for FET one at a time 

Good luck to everyone else on this board.  I've now switched to a clinic in England (now need donor eggs, which ERI can't do) so not using the ERI now, but was there for my first 2 cycles, so will be checking in on how everyone is doing  

x


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hi weehavethreecats    Thanks, hopefully my ovaries will behave with the drugs lol!! Good luck with your next tx, take care xx

Hey Pheonix how you doing? You will have another fresh cycle aswell, im not sure if you will use your frostie first or do the fresh cycle. Hope your keeping well xx


----------



## ellej74

Hey Phoenix - so sorry to hear your news hon . If you have had one nhs cycle - you still get any frozen embryos and your next fresh try on nhs. Take care xx

I called yesterday to organise our review appointment after bfn... so going in on 12/11 to discuss with doctor. Also nurse confirmed that waiting list is 12 -15months at the moment and unlikely to go down   - Wish we had waited now and then at least would have 2 shots next year. Ha, hindsight is a wonderful thing! Just seems so long!
I cant even think about it at the moment.
Hope everyone else is doing ok with injections etc xx Elle


----------



## thepheonix

Thanks for the replies ladies, means a lot. 

Just looking to the future now for my one little 6 day frozen embie. Due to be put back in january. Don't want to get my hopes up. 

Just wondering though do I have to pay for my embie to be put back. It's meant to be £500 to be kept frozen for a year but it got frozen in oct as put back in January so I'm a little confused on that one. 

Hope everyone's journey is gettin closer to tx and a BFP. 

Xox


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hi Phoenix forgot to say in the pm that you only pay for the frozen embies omce you have a baby and if you want to keep the embies for a sibling and the nurse told me last week that it is £500 for 5 years and you don't need to pay the money until a year after its frozen xx


----------



## angiedev

Sounds like we'll be going at about the same time Twinkle - I'm due that week too.

Pheonix, sorry that it didn't work out for you this time - but you've still another cycle to go, and your frosties, so that's good.  I believe that when NHS funded, you get ALL included as one cycle - including any frozen embryos.  I think if you are self funding, it is about £800 for each frostie to be put back, but on the NHS, you should get it included as part of your free cycle.

I'm just getting packed to go on holiday tomorrow - can't wait!1 week of sunshine and relaxation - and then when I get back, only 1 more week to go until treatment should start.  I also bought the Zita West IVF hypnosis CD - it's quite good I think - have done the pre transfer one a couple of times now, and found it very relaxing.  It's all about visualising your healthy womb etc - who knows if it works, but it certainly can't do any harm 

Baby dust to you all, and catch up in a week.

Ang xx


----------



## -Susan-

Sorry, lurker butting in (hello everyone!) - I got the price list from the ERI a couple of weeks ago, valid since Jan 2012, it's £800 for thaw & replace of frozen embryos, £500 for five years of storage.  And yes, all in for an NHS Lothian cycle, inc frozen embryos. 

Not at the stage of ICSI myself, but will be at ERI, hence lurking! Good luck everyone at treatment stage


----------



## zoom360

Hey,
Just wanted to say hello as just started ivf at ERI. Started injections this week. 2nd round for us first at spires bfn but had low AMH of 2.4 bit confused as to how this time they say it's 8.6 which is nearly normal. Still will take any positives I can! Follicle count of 9 which is about same as last time. Hope you are all doing well and looking forward to hearing the success stories!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone, but of a lurker too although used to be on here a lot and it helped me keep sane through my treatment cycles. About to go back to ERI to discuss another cycle to try for another baby. Very scared as worried my endo has got worse again and worried about the emotional side of it all and know hiw lucky I am already, so it's hard but will see hiw it goes, hugs to all xxx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all well?

Ang - how was your holiday?  Away anywhere nice?  Not long till you start treatment now.  Getting excited?

Twinkle - not long till you start either hopefully 

Welcome zoom360 - sorry about you BFN at Spire.  Let's hope you are 2nd time lucky.  What did you think of Spire?  Was it Shawfair?  Hope you don't mind me asking but why have you opted for ERI rather than Spire for a 2nd go?  I looked at Spire and it would have been my first choice but we were looking at nearly £8.5k so we just couldn't afford it and opted for ERI.  

Hi PumpkinPie nice to see someone on here who has been successful.  Your little girl is lovely.  It is an emotional roller coaster that's for sure!  I really hope you get a little sibling for her.  

I'm due to start DR injections on Tuesday.  Glad to be starting as it just seems to take ages especially on long protocol.  I did a mock injection last night just to make sure I was fine with the needle as I used the pen the last time.  Nothing to it really.  Was just worried I'd get to Tuesday morning and not be able to do it.  

Take care everyone 

Jane x


----------



## zoom360

Hi Janey,
Was at Shawfair spire. We origionally going to do both at ERI self funded but there was a waiting list at the time. Due to very low AMH and timings at work we decided to go to spire first as they could take us right away then if it didn't work out we would not have long to wait for a second attempt at ERI. As it turned out the waiting list dropped to just a month so spire first one then ERI second just as that's what we'd always planned. Spire was very good and pretty much seen the same doctors at ERI!

I found the injections ok, weird how they just become normal part of everyday life. My other half Gets them all ready as he wants to be as involved as he can. Saves me getting it wrong with sleepy eyes too!


----------



## angiedev

Hey Girls

Back from holiday to cold and wet Edinburgh!! - had an amazing time though - just what I needed.  Did my Zita West CD every day, so my womb is all prepared for treatment to start!! ;-)  Can't believe that this time next week, I could be starting treatment       

Hello Susan, Zoom and Pumpkin!  Hope that you're up soon Susan - the wait is unbearable sometimes!!  Pumpkin, your little girl is gorgeous - good luck if you decide to go for it again.  It must be a difficult decision to make - but at least you know what you're facing this time, and you know that it is possible for it to work for you - fingers crossed xx  

What are you on Zoom - long or short cycle?

How are you getting on with your injections Janey? - is your partner ready for your hormonal crayzeeness??! - think that mine was quite glad that we were on short - dont know if he could have handled crayzee hormonal me!!

Twinkle, are you all set?  nervous? excited?

A x


----------



## pinkfairy2

Hi ladies

I am on the waiting list for IVF, we were referred in march this year. We aer waiting rather than paying. While all this is going on I am also at ERI for abnormal smear again (big saga) and am also waiting for a gynae appointment to investigate possible endo (appointment in dec). 

Now throughout all our time of infertility (can't believe we've been playing this game for three years already), the only blood test I've had is progesterone on day 21. I am now worried things may have been missed, mainly due to the funny, weird, abnormal periods I get. So I want to go back to my gp to ask for all the bloods to be done. Does anyone know what bloods they can do for me? I think FSH is one, and thyroid. Any others? 

I have so many hurdles to overcome before I even contemplate IVF. I'm not in a place to accept it yet. And part of me honestly believes this will never happen for us (please don't say I've age on my side, believe you me that is no constellation!). Is that pretty normal? To not be able to Imagine it anymore? To honestly believe it will never happen? I just have this gut feeling that it would have happened before now. And that the amount of ****e that has been put in my way is a sign that its not going to happen.

Sorry for rambling. Feeling a bit down today as period arrived and is just not normal. 

Good luck to everyone starting treatment soon. 

Ali x


----------



## zoom360

Hi Ali,
I had similar feelings that it is never going to happen and couldn't imagine it for us. But the second I started ivf it all became real and I was the most focused and positive about it I've ever been. Obviously it didn't work first time and I went back to those it'll never happen thoughts which I think is a kinda self defence mechanisism but pleased to report was much more positive in the lead up to treatment the second time round and even more positive now it's started again.

The self defence mechanism is strong it's a fine line between being positive and building ourself up for the fact that it might not happen. The brain tries to protect us by preparing for the worst and we have to fight really hard to overcome this and look to the positives but I think it is perfectly normal to feel like that, it's the hardest thing to overcome but after all the months of tests and waiting I found when it actually became real it was much easier to focus on.

Hope that makes sense and sorry I can't answer your other questions.

Angie I'm on long protocol again. All fine so far.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Pinkfairy2 hugs xxx I think what you describe is normal feelings and as zoom says is in part a way of coping and stopping yourself from hurting more. Finding out you need IVF can be a shock do take time to get used to it. We had our first cycle at the time of the huge waiting list when it was almost 3 years so after TTC and then waiting on the list I actually found it a relief as I could stop the waiting ever month hoping it would be this month. That's not to say I didn't find the treatment very emotional and stressful but I knew it was the only way I was going to have a chance at having a baby. As for blood tests I never had them done by Gp it was all do e at the hospital . Main one is for your AMH level I had mind redone this week.

As for me we were at hospital this week. Sadly I have another cyst, they think it might need surgery, which is complicated as I can't have keyhole due to previous abdominal surgery. I have to go on zoladex for 3 months, which is an implant that effectively does the down regging so menopausal symptoms for 3 months  I have to go back and see if its shrunk. If not they can't get eggs from that side and last time they only got 3 eggs in total using both ovaries so not looking too hopeful. So have no idea if we will have more treatment or if I will need surgery. Was very sad but I know I have my beautiful girl.

Hope all the ladies going through treatment are doing well. Keep thinking positive xxxx


----------



## angiedev

Hi Ali

the only tests I got done by GP were the 21 day progesterone and the blood test to check for Rubella imunisation.  I have to say, my GP wasn't the best - was much better once referred to EFREC where I got HSG and internal scan.  As we were "unexplained infertility" we had to try for 3 years before getting the AMH - which thankfully was in the "optimal" range.  I think that I would have been really p'd off if it hadn't been, and they'd made me wait 3.5 years to find that out!!

though it is awful, I think that it's just a bit of a waiting game - the EFREC are the experts, whereas GP's (in my experience) aren't interested in hearing any more theories about why you may not be pregnant (mine told me "we've done the tests, everything is fine - now you just need to be patient" - ugh!!!)

While we were waiting, we tried using the Duofertility monitor for a year, and also visited the Edinburgh natural fertility centre - but neither gave us the result we were after :-(

If you are desperate to get AMH/FSH, and your GP wont do it, I know that there are private clinics that you can send off a blood sample to - think Duofertility did, and also Zita West offers this service.

I think that it is probably normal to have the feelings that you are having - it is the mind/body's way of preparing us for the worst.  During this experience, I have most definately reached the lowest of lows, but now I am finally approaching IVF, I am re-energised and positive.  I definately have the negative "what if it doesnt work" at the back of my mind, but trying to push that out.  I am really scared about how I will cope if it doesn't work - but will cross that bridge when I come to it!

For anyone to "lose" 41 babies (for that is how I feel every time I get my period), is a BIG emotional thing to deal with.  Noone who has not experienced it can imagine how it feels - stay strong, and stay positive - it WILL happen for you, and all of us, one day.

Zoom - good luck!!

Pumpkin - sorry to hear that you've got some problems - down regging for 3 months sounds pretty hard....but worth it if you get what you want at the end  

A xx

Ang xxx


----------



## angiedev

Eeek! - I'm started!! - injections for 2 days now - am getting on fine.

Nervous and excited!!

How is everyone else getting on??

A x


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hi Everyone Hope yous are all well.


I just noticed how long it has been since ive been on here! the last few weeks have passed quickly..


Hi Zoom360 sorry to hear about your bfn   all the best for this round! 


Hi Pumpkin-Pie sorry to hear things didnt go to well at your appointment, fingers crossed the zoladex will do the job!


How are you doing janeymac?How long does the long protocol go on for?


Hi Pinkfairy sorry i cant really help with the testing part, i was never really informed what tests i was having done. I was referred to the ERI in Oct 2008 and just had my first scan a few months ago, i only ever received a blood test the first few years. I found that with all the waiting i started doubting that it will ever happen to us and lost any positive thoughts. Now that i am about to start tx ive had alot more postiive feelings think because something is actually happening now. Hopefully things work out for you xx


Hi Angie how you finding the injections? How long after you started your af did you start the injections? My af should be here anyday now so hopefully i will be joining you soon    


Hope ive not missed anyone out! xxx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Everyone,

I started d/r a week ago and no issues or symptoms so far.  Getting used to the injections and can pretty much prepare it and inject within 30 secs which is good seeing as I am always running late in the morning!  I'm not due to go in for baseline scan until the 15th Nov.  

I feel kind of pessimistic this time round.  I think I am adopting a new strategy of think the worst and anything else will be a bonus.  This is not like me at all as I'm normally a very positive person and I was so excited the last time round.  Can't seem to get in to it this time at all.  My d/h sometimes mentions the what if we have a little one etc and I change the subject immediately.  Part of me feels like I am throwing £5k away for nothing.  How do I get out of this negative thinking?  

On a positive note though I am looking to go to Australia to surprise my sister at Xmas, can't wait.  

Angie - glad you are getting on fine with the injections.  How does it differ with short protocol, time wise?  

Hi everyone else.  Seems to be a bit quiet just now.  

Jane x


----------



## angiedev

Twinkle - I started on Day 1 - but I think that it is usually day 2 or 3 (I got spotting on Friday, so got my injections then, and started on Sunday - but had a weird period for the first 2 days - spotting/very light).  then went back Monday to pick up the 2nd injection, and will be going back end of week for scan/dosage check etc.  I think that I'll be getting the op weds, thurs of Fri next week - eeeeeekkkkk!!!

Injections going OK - a few hiccups, and still find it quite nerve-wracking, but hubbie is injecting them - dont think that I could do it myself (I just hold my tummy and look away!).  Janey - sounds like you are a pro now - maybe we'll get the hang of it soon!

Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit negative - but as long as you are feeling relaxed, then that is good.  Probs a bit of a defense mechanism - and having had dissapointment one time already.  I have everything crossed for you this time around xx

Australia for xmas sounds AMAZING!! - we have friends out there too, and I'd love to visit some day.

Hugs and kisses to everyone xxxx


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hi everyone

How did you get on with your checkup/scan angie? Just think you could be having your egg collection in the next week! What have the hospital gave you for stimming?

Af finally arrived on Thursday  ! I had a appointment on the Friday and they started me on cetrotide then and then I've to start gonal f tomorrow aswell then scan next Friday. I still find it nerve wracking aswell I hide my face then my dp does it lol. I reacted a bit to the first injection in hospital I came up in a fairly big rash and was itching but thankfully after checks from a few doctors they've let me carry on with them and the redness is less each time now. Looks like my egg collection will be next wed-thurs hopefully if everything goes to plan. 


How are you doing Jane? It's hard not to have negative thoughts going through this journey, I used to do the same and think of the worst, now I seem to be thinking that I will be pregnant next month and then I think I will be in for some dissapointment next month. The best approach is probably take each day as it comes (easier said than done!) would be good for you having something to look forward to  , I hope to go one year.

Take care all xx


----------



## Twinkle0801

Can anyone tell me how long it take to go in for a scan roughly? I have an appointment at 8.40 and my dp is to start work at 9.30, we live about 25mins away from the hospital xx


----------



## angiedev

Hey Twinkle!

Good news that its all starting for you - exciting stuff!!  Scan appointments vary, depending on how many people there I think. eg. today I had one at 8.10, but didn't get seen until about 8.50, but that's because I think that one of the docs had called in sick.  The other days, it's taken maybe 15 mins, once you're seen (you get a scan, and then you get some time with the nurse for more drugs/sometimes blood test).  I've just been going on my own to these appointments, and it's been OK.  Hubbie hasn't told his work, so more difficult for him to go into work late!

Unfortunately, I dont seem to be responding to the stims very well   they've upped my dose again today - but my follies haven't grown much   preparing myself for the worst, but still hoping for the best      Phoning for my bloods results soon, so hopefully they'll show something more positive.  Looks like I'll now be next week for EC too (if stims start to work). 

Good luck, and keep us posted!!

A


----------



## Twinkle0801

Thanks for that Angie, my DP called and they just told us to go in a bit earlier and we should get taken earlier. Dont think i could go to the appointments myself, i need a hand to squeeze while getting bloods or needles lol!

Im so sorry to hear that   , hopefully with them upping the dosage it should make them grow. Ive heard that sitting with a hot water bottle everynight helps the growth, not sure if it works though im sure ill find out on Friday. How was your blood results?

im not sure if you or anyone else on this is using the pen for injections? I started the pen yesterday morning and it all seemed to be fine and the dosage went back to 0, this morning i set it to 150 and when my DP was holding it in it only went to .25, we kept it there for over 10 secs and took it out and it was still at .25 so i pressed it again and the rest sprayed out. So looks like i had less than my dosage    im hoping that it wont affect the growth! When youve put the pen in and pressed it are you meant to keep it pressed in the whole time until you take it out?

xxx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Everyone,

Sorry not posted for a while but been so busy with work and decorating.  Hardly had a chance to relax with my favourite pastime of browsing the net.  Sad I know but it's what I enjoy 

Angiedev - cant believe you are so far on with stimms already.  I was forgetting the short protocol was so much quicker.  Long seems to drag on forever.  Sorry to hear you we're not responding so well but that's why they keep a constant eye on you.  Now that they have increased the dose I'm sure you will be fine.  Stay positive.  When I had my last treatment in Norway there were no scans until you had been on stimms for about 10 days so there was no monitoring whatsoever.  This will be a luxury for me.  

Twinkle - good to hear you have started too and the scan goes well.  I think it's a bit pot luck with how long they take.  I was waiting for ages for my first scan and I was not too pleased as I had to get back to work.  I have not told my work so I'm just making excuses like dentist etc.  my boss is so laid back.  I had a reaction to the DR drugs a couple of days and came out in a rash too.  

Everything is going fine with me.  Still on Buserilin and the injections are fine.  Had one that stung like mad one day and it's made me a bit more wary.  My AF turned up on schedule but the funny thing is it has never gone away properly.  Nothing to worry about I don't think.  I'm in for a scan on Thursday so I will either do another week of Buserilin or they will start me on stimms.  I hope it's stimms otherwise I am going to be testing a few days before Xmas on a flight to Australia!  What a rubbish time to not be able to drink eh?  My previous treatment was exactly the same time and it was a depressing Xmas.  

Take care everyone

Jane xx


----------



## Daysleeper

Hi Jane, I had a BFN just before xmas (and my bday same day) - twas nae fun but it is a good distraction  .

Sorry to jump in guys, I know that you are all working away on those treatments and wish everyone the best of luck, Edinburgh needs more understanding fertility treatment mums! My antenatal class has only 4 couples but am feeling very left out surrounded by 21 year olds who arent sure when they conceived and babbly mouthed young marrieds who take everything so forgranted speaking of child 2,3 and 4 coming along straightaway and their biggest stress is mamas and papas running out of matching curtain tie backs (yes, really). 

I wish I was sat in a room full of you ladies any day xxx


----------



## zoom360

Sorry I've not been on for a wee bit, same as Jane, busy busy but without the decorating!

Twinkle sorry probably a bit late but my experience is that times vary between 20mins to about 45 for the appointment but really depends on who you see and what stage you are at.

I started Stimms 9days ago and though I would be in on mon for EC but unfortunately my hormone levels came back as still a bit low so been pushed to possibly Wed. Actually it makes things easier for me work wise but feel a bit gutted that things are not going quite as well as my first attempt. Still 12 follicles that are nearly there is encouraging so just hope everything is ok on Monday for scan.

Wow daysleeper no matching curtain tie backs??! That does sound like a hugely stressful issue lol!  

Hope you are all well


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Everyone,  

Had to share my nightmare of a night with you all....  I've been down in Surrey working since yesterday and I was supposed to travel back tonight.  We are having issues with the work so I decided to re-schedule my flight to Monday night and book in to a hotel.  Well guess what I then realised I don't have my medication with me!  I only brought enough for 2 days.  I have tried absolutely everywhere to try and source it, NHS Direct, local NHS hospital, all pharmacies, Spire etc etc.  I even got in touch with Dr Thong in Edinburgh but there was not much he could do unless I was able to source it.  

Had to opt for plan B and fly my DP down from Edinburgh tomorrow morning with the medication.  I really hope this is worth it!  A wee bit stressful.

I'm slightly concerned about the bleeding also.  When I was in for the baseline scan on Thurs the doctor asked if I was still bleeding.  I said just a little and she did not seem too concerned.  I noticed it was slightly heavier today.  Not like a period bleed but certainly heavier since starting stimms.  Anyone else had this?  Slightly concerned about this and may phone Royal tomorrow.  

How is everyone?  

Hi Zoom best of luck on Monday.  12 is a good follie count.  I only have 6 but cool with that as its what I was expecting.  Hope everything goes to plan on Monday.  

Jane x


----------



## zoom360

Oh Jane what a nightmare! I can only imagine how stressed that made you, I guess you can relax a wee bit knowing that at least your lovely DP will be there with drugs. I have everything crossed for you that it will all be worth it!  

If the dr wasn't too concerned I'm sure it is fine but I would def phone about the bleeding though to give you peace of mind more than anything.
Hope you have a much less stressful week this week x


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hi everyone   

Ive been busy decorating aswell , im hoping to have it finished before EC!

Jane that sounded like a nightmare! you would have thought that one of the hospitals would have been able to source the drugs for you! How are you getting on with the stimming?

Hi zoom how was your scan today? i was probably sitting in the waiting room with you as i was there this morning aswell! 

How are you getting on Angie?

Hello Daydreamer congratulations on your BFP   

I had my first scan on Friday since starting stimming, i have 27 follicles   , i expected quite alot with me having PCO but never that much. i just hoping the quality is still good with there being that much. I went back for my 2nd scan today and was first told that my EC woudl be on Wednesday then another nurse came and told us that it looks like it will be Friday now because there is quite a few people having EC on Wednesday and my partner also needs SSR on the same day   . Looks like another 2 days of injections.... im just hoping that my big follicles wont die of since they are leaving me longer. The embryo-ologist came and spoke to us aswell since our case is quite complicated as they call it as my partner will be having SSR on the day as i have EC and then we have donor back up just incase, she has gave us a good chance that we wont need the donor which ive got my fingers crossed we dont.

Good luck to all, hope we get our BFP at the end of this... xxx


----------



## Twinkle0801

Just had a call back from hospital, still no date for egg collection looks like it could be Thursday now but they want me to go back in for another scan and more bloods tomorrow, i thought this part was the easiest having a day for EC arranged. Its just mine and my partners work that needs some notice before we both are off xx


----------



## zoom360

Hi twinkle,
It was really busy today, I guess there is a lot of people that are getting treatment before the Xmas break? Scan went really well, lovely Dr said she was really pleased with size of them and now have 13 with only one that was under 10. This is more than my first attempt so am really chuffed! EC on Wed, at least it looks like I won't be alone!  Fingers crossed for a Thursday EC for you, looks like we'll be hopefully getting good news about the same time!

Angle and Jane hope things are good with you girls x


----------



## angiedev

Hey Guys!

Where does the time go?!

Sounds like you had a bit of a nightmare trip Janey! - glad that your DP came down to save the day - SUPERMAN!!    HOpe that the bleeding has cleared up now - it's an unsettling time, so I think to call the hospital up for reassurance is the best thing that you can do.  Have you booked Oz?? - something to look forward to and get excited about.....and hopefully you'll have an extra mini passenger on board by then!!   

Twinkle - I'll maybe see you on Friday then - think that's when I'll be going in for EC.  My little follies have been slow at growing, but they are getting there!! - I defo dont have as much as 27!! - your ovaries must be full to capacity!!

I am glad that I have got Friday, as a) it means I have the whole weekend to relax and b) it means that I can go and see Gary Barlow at The Playhouse on tomorrow lol! (I know - saddo - but been a fan for about 20 years now!!)  I may have to take my final injection with me - will have to get him to pause so I can do it 

Zoom, I just noticed that you are EC tomorrow- goooood luck!!!     

Big sprinklings of Baby Dust to you all - let's hope that we all get our little elves for xmas  

Ang xx


----------



## JaneyMac

Evening everyone,  

You couldn't write this saga but yes I missed my flight back to Edinburgh last night!  First time I have ever missed a flight in my life.  I normally get a taxi to the airport but opted for the train as it was rush hour.  Yup I got on the wrong train and didn't realise until 20 mins later when I ended up where I started!  No more flights to Edinburgh so I had to book in to a hotel for another night and come back this morning.  I'm not normally this ditzy, honest 

I called the hospital as I was due in at 8am but they were fine and just told me to come in anytime.  Scan was not great.  Three follies on the right are fine and about 10mm which is about right for day 5.  I have an issue with my left side as the ovary is really high up and it's so painful for them even to find it.  They did find it but its doing nothing unfortunately.  Looks like I am relying on these 3 but hey it's better than nothing.  Positive thoughts all the way.  

I can't remember if I told you or not but I'm on 300 Menopur.  The doctor wanted to put me on 225 but I asked her to increase it and she did!  Didn't think it would be that easy.  Injections are going okay so far.  I asked about the bleeding and she didn't seem concerned.  It's gone now though, thank goodness.  

Zoom - good luck for EC tomorrow.  I'm hoping you get lots of lovely eggs from your good follie count.  Let us know how you get on x

Twinkle - that is annoying that you don't have a date yet especially if you need to arrange time off work.  I think Dr Thong only does SSR on certain days.  I was pretty much talked out of SSR on same day even though its what I really wanted to do.  I think it's just because its more difficult for them to organise.  I still think fresh will always be better than frozen but that's just my opinion .  I did fresh last time but it will be frozen this time.  Hope everything goes okay and I really hope you and your DH are successful without donor but it is nice to have a plan B x

Angie - I'm jealous!  I didn't even know Gary Barlow was at the Playhouse or I would have gone too.  So EC Friday that's good.  So that's all three of you this week.  Looking forward to lots of good news.  I'm likely to be next Wednesday or Friday.  Yes I got my trip booked.  Fly out to Perth on 22nd Dec can't wait.  My sister is going to be so surprised when I turn up!  

Take care everyone.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you.  

Jane xx


----------



## Twinkle0801

Good luck for today Zoom    xx

My Egg collections is booked in for Friday, i need to call the hospital today and find out what time to do the trigger at. Looks like we will be the same day Angie   , cant beleive its nearly here. Lets hope we get healthy eggs/embryos!!! My ovaries are definatly full, was back in yesterday for another scan and my biggest are 21mm, im getting really uncomfortable now. Lets hope we have positive news on the 8/9 December (if ive worked the dates out correct)   !!!

Oh Jane what an eventful few days youve had! those drugs are definatly making you gaga lol!You only need 1 egg, just remeber it quality rather than quantity  . That was good that they listened to you and gave you a higher dose. The hospital didnt really have a choice about not doing the SSR fresh as my DP had a SSR a few years ago and there was nothing suitable to freeze, they did try and say that there would not be much point to do the SSR again but we were adament thats what we wanted and i think they finally took it to their board and they agreed that there is a chance it could be successfull. We wernt positive atall about them finding any suitable sperm this time but the embryo-ologist spoke to us and she was posititve, she said aslong as the sperm twitches it is suitable to inject in the egg. Next week will fly in and it will soon be you ready for EC.

1 more injection left tonight wooohooooo!! Thought i would never see the end of them...

xxx

Angie - do you know for the EC do we just go to the normal waiting room and sign in like normal or do we go to a differant bit? i havnt had a chance to ask the hospital as they gave me dates and times etc on the phone


----------



## angiedev

Oh dear Jane, I dont think that you should leave the house again!! - apart from to go to the hospital!!

Hope everything went good today zoom xx

Looks like we're egg collection buddies then Twinkle! - We're in at 8.30 for a 11.30 op - so maybe I'll see you in the recovery room.  I bought my new nightie and slippers last night, as I didnt have any.  and guess what - they said I had about 30 follies!! - I had never really asked before, and thought that I only had about 15.  Some are still a bit small, but at least 6 were over the 18mm today, so I am really positive about the op.  and yeah, I think that we just go to the normal reception.

Gary Barlow tonight, and then home for half past midnight final injection, then sleep/rest until op.

A


----------



## zoom360

Hello everyone,
Today went very smoothly, just sign in as usual on the white form and take a seat and you'll be called and taken through to the ward. All went well today, got 11 egg which I am over the moon as last time I only got 6! I have changed a lot of my lifestyle and am still a bit stunned that my AMH went from 2.6 to 8.4, I've heard that ivf can sometimes kick start your own system so maybe that's what's happened after my first failed attempt? Who knows but went from complete devastation and being told we might have to consider donor eggs to having a decent chance. I guess we should take some news with a pinch of salt!

Last time I came out of the EC doubled over and hardly able to walk and today I have mild discomfort which is a nice surprise! Good tip is to get arnica pills as can help with internal swelling after EC, my acupuncturist told me about them and I got them in boots, have use arnica of bruises successfully before so guess there is no harm in taking them, will stop at ET time though I think.

Have to phone tomorrow to see how the fertilisation went so fingers crossed for a good number!

Best of luck on Friday girls, have all my fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## Twinkle0801

I'm glad everything went well for you today zoom . 11 eggs is really good! Hopefully there settling in to their new home for the next few days and fertilising!  . I will keep those pills in mind for after EC if I'm really uncomfortable. A few days time and you will officially be PUPO! Keep us posted xx

I've to go In for 8am for 9.30 op, no doubt we will cross paths. I'm getting really nervous but excited at the same time! I've just took the final injection, wasn't as bad as I was expecting ( I had read to take it out the fridge about 5 mins before you do it - takes the chill away I think. Wow your ovaries have been working overtime! I've set my mind on hoping for 5 eggs and anything more will be a bonus. Countdown to Friday now xx


----------



## Twinkle0801

Meant to ask I've had sore (.) (.) since yesterday and have came up in a few spots basically having symptoms like my af is coming... Is this normal? Anyone else felt like this xx


----------



## angiedev

Hey twinkle

I guess that there are so many hormones in our bodies at the mo that it could just be down to that.  I've not had symptoms like that, but I am really really tired! - have taken today off work.

sounds promising Zoom - 11 eggs! - fingers crossed that they are fertilising right now, and that you'll get soe nice strong embryos xx

see you tomorrow then Twinkle! - although we might miss each other - sounds like you'll be first in.

Fingers crossed xxx

How are you Calamity Jane??!

A xx


----------



## zoom360

10 wee embies all doing ok so far!  They are hopefull for 5 day ET but to phone back tomorrow just to check. Really chuffed! 

Twinkle, yes I had similar symptoms!

Z xx


----------



## angiedev

Great news zoom! - fingers crossed for you x x x

Twinkle, how did it go? Mine went pretty well - 11 eggs, and I'm feeling tired, but pretty good.

Couple of questions......1 embryo or 2 what are people's thoughts?? - we are still in two minds about what option to choose.

Also, was wandering today, at what stage are most ivf s unsuccessful? At each stage im thinking great, that part has worked! But not sure how common it is to "pass" each stage.

Finally, i saw a new poster today in the waiting room saying 2009 LIVE birth rates. Eri scored top in Scotland with 37 % success, and for under 35's unsuccessful(which i still am - just!!!) 42%.  Seems we are in good hands!!

Right, better rest now!

Baby dust to you all xxxxxxxx

A x


----------



## angiedev

Predictive text - meant to say successful, not unsuccessful!!! A x


----------



## zoom360

Yey! Great news Angie! Was thinking about you both today!
I phoned today to see how embies were getting on and they said they didn't have the results so I have to phone at 9.30 tomorrow to see if I need to have a three day transfer or if I can go to 5.  Bit disappointed not to find out but guess if there was a problem they would have told me. No idea what to do angie last time we only had 2 by day 3 so it was no brainier to put two back but going to blast is a bit different. I still dont know! You got any thoughts?

Good luck for tomorrow hope theres 11strong embies!
x


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Folks,

Zoom and Angie - great news re. No of eggs.  That's fantastic for both of you.  10 embies is great Zoom you must be over the moon.  Angie - keeping everything crossed for you that all eggs fertilise. 

The one versus two embies is a big decision but I think it's best just to wait to see how things go.  I think it depends on how many you have and the quality and whether you would really not mind if its twins.  Will they allow you to put more than 1 back seeing as you are under 35?  I put two back the last time but that's because I only had 2 and they would not freeze 1.  I'd probably do the same again if I am lucky enough to have more than 1 but then again I don't really want twins so its a tricky one.  They reckon 2 embies gives you a 10% higher chance of success.  

I like the sound of the ERI results Angie that is very positive news indeed.  

I'm doing okay although I'm constantly thirsty!  Is anyone else finding this?  I have drank 5 litres of water today!  I'm due back for another scan on Monday which I did think was a bit late from last Tuesday.  If my follies were 10mm last Tuesday and they grow at 2mm per day then surely they would be too large by Monday?  Maybe I'm reading too much in to it 

Twinkle - hope your EC went well.  Let us know how you got on.

Lots of luck to everyone...

Jane x


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hey just a quick update - got 18 eggs and 14 fertilised! I'm feeling quite sore today nurse informed me that they had punctured a few sites due to the amount of follicles, I've just to keep am eye on it. 

That's great news zoom and angie! Will go
On laptop later and read all the posts xx


----------



## zoom360

Brilliant twinkle!  Just flying visit as away out but phoned this morning and going in on mon for 5dt, apparently I have plenty! Catch up properly later girlies x


----------



## angiedev

Great news twinkle!

I just had my call and 6 fertilised. A bit less than I'd hoped, but it only takes one to make a baby i guess!!

Having a twighlight a thon today  

Great news for you zoom. Wishing you all the best.

A x x


----------



## zoom360

Hello everyone,
How you feeling now twinkle? My first attempt I was in agony for about five days after EC, could hardly walk! 14 embies is excellent news though so hopefully the pain is worth it  

Angie, six is loads, should be plenty strong ones to put back. How was twilight, I've been dragged to a few but having not ad the books it really make not a lot of sense to me!

Jane, I did find myself drinking a lot but part of that might have been that I knew I had too. Wouldn't say I felt any more thirsty though. I'm sure if they though there was going to be a problem with the size they would have said, let us know how you get on.

I am still stumped at how many to put back, mainly as I feel that I don't have a vast amount of information as to how my embies are. All I know is that there are plenty but that really doesn't give me any indication as two their quality or if there are any I can freeze.  At spire I got a call every day to let me know how many cells they had and how fragmented they were etc so could make a fairly educated decision as to what to do. This time I feel that I am going in blind.  Really hope can get a decent chat with embryologist or consultant before I have to go to theatre! As I'm self funded I can choose if I want 1 or 2, having read all the info I'm still unsure what to do though :s 

Booked in for acupuncture before and after the transfer and the day off work but will have to go back in for the rest of the week. Going to try and stay in the office but with my line of work it's not that easy. Is anyone planning to take time off after ET? 

Hope you are all well and our embies are staying warm and dry and keeping each other amused!  x


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hey Everyone

sorry that's me just getting round to go on the laptop.

How is everyone?

I could imagine that it would be a hard choice to put 1 or 2 embryos back, in a way i wish i had a choice for 2 to increase the chances of implantation and if it was twins then i guess it would just be double the surprise  . everyones decision will be differant though, you would think the hospital would give you more information to help with the decision. Hopefully they will give you more information on the day of transfer.
zoom - transfer day  fingers crossed your embie(s) settle in nicely to their new home for the next 9 months!!!  How many did you choose to have transferred? how did you fine the ET?

Angie How are you feeling? 6 is a great number  , your completely right though only takes 1! I love twilight - cant believe there will be no more  , have you watched the part 2?

How did your scan go today Jane? I think your follicle can grow up to 24mm and still be okay for EC, i went for my scan on the Tuesday and my biggest was 21mm and they didn't take me in for EC until the Friday.

I am still really uncomfortable and in pain especially when i need to pee, i go from not needing to doubled over in pain until i get to the toilet also to pass wind (sorry tmi) i get really bad sharp pains. bloating is a understatement my belly looks like i am atleast 4months pregnant! I wasnt expecting this after the EC i thought i would be uncomfortable but not with this pain. Anyone else had this?

I called the hospital this morning and i am going to a 5DT, she couldnt give me any more information which i was looking forward to hear and also dont have a time for Wednesday.

Does anyone know any dos and donts for after the ET?

haha zoom im sure all our embies have been keeping each other company 

xxx


----------



## Twinkle0801

dont know why some of my writing has went small!


----------



## zoom360

Afternoon everyone,
Twinkle, that is exactly how I felt after my first round was in complete agony and taking windeeze and indigestion stuff all the time, could hardly walk. Did you get any arnica pills? Might help with the internal swelling, I've taken them this time round but fortunately was fine this time.

That's good news you are going to 5dt! Yeah same again with me, only told I had plenty and didn't get time till Sunday. Today I subsequently found I still had 10going strong on Sat so def did have plenty!

Was in today for ET, they were ready for me but it didn't look too busy so was seen straight away. DH got to put scrubs on and come in with me. Got into theatre still not knowing what was going on with embies and how many I had. Embryologist came out and showed us photo of a day 3 embryo and a blast just so we knew what she were talking about. She said we had 1 top grade (4AA) that looked better than the photo, 1 just below at 3AA and another good one so was going to transfer the best one and freeze the other two. Was all a bit quick but got the nurse to call her back and let us talk through it a bit more. She really though that freezing 2 would be better and was not keen to put back 2 that were both such good grades as she though there would be a v high chance on twins. We went with 1 in the end!

Only took five mins and got to see the embryo on a screen which was quite amazing, I think it has my DH's eyes... ;p Was in and out in 30mins, went for lunch now relaxing before my next acupuncture session. I'm having an easy day today but back at work tomorrow, basically I think advice is to rest as much as possible but can go about life as normal but avoid as much stress as you can and avoid very heavy lifting. I'm having two weeks off my usual fitness routine but still going to go for walks. Diet wise avoid food that Pregnant woman would avoid, soft cheese, shellfish etc (lists online), drink plenty of fluids and don't stress that every little twing etc means anything, some people get no symptoms at all or feel terrible and it's good news!

Best of luck girls! x


----------



## angiedev

Hey twinkle, sorry you're feeling sore   i felt a bit uncomfortable, but not as much as you. Poor you - take care of yourself. X x x I have had the wind/tummy problems though lol   hopefully they'll be better by the time i get back to work lol 

Good news for you zoom. Sounds like you've got a goodie. I was told that they would'nt do 2 on 5dt as there would be a much higher risk of multiple birth. Keeping everything crossed for you x x

I also had my ET today - only 3dt, but i got 2 little fellas put back in   Feel a bit confused about the grading as it seems every clinic does it differently, but i was told that i had 2 grade 6 embies (on scale of 1-8, with 8 the highest). Got home and googled it  and can't find anything about it. Might give them a call tomorrow. Don't want to be a paranoid patient, but it's worrying me ( Although, i know there is nothing i can do now so just need to stay positive ) Have done my relaxation cd twice already, and me and DH have been having chats with our little embies lol! 

.......and now for the dreaded 2ww - it's going to be the longest 2 weeks EVER!!!!

Big love n hugs to you both, and to Jane - are you .EC soon?

Ang x x


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi All,

Just a quickie as its late.  

Angie and zoom - great news re. Transfers.  And now the dreaded 2 week wait begins.  Make the most of being pupo and try to resist the urge to test.  I can't believe I am actually saying that as I was the worlds worst last time round!  Tested all the time.  It's so hard to think of anything else for 2 weeks.  

Twinkle - brill news that you are going to blast.  I'd love to be in a position with so many to choose from 

I had another scan today and still only one ovary is responding so I only have 3 follicles.  Disappointing as I had hoped by some miracle that some others would have materialised.  They are 18, 16.5 and 15.5 so I have another couple of days of stimms and back again on Wednesday.  So much for me worrying about them being too big.  Guess I am just a slow responder.  All going well EC will be Friday.  It's quite scary knowing I only have 3 and they may not all contain eggs.  I'm just trying to stay positive and read lots of success stories where ladies have been successful with so few follicles. I don't pay attention too much to stats as it will either work or it won't therefore everyone has a  50% chance of success.  

Jane x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Just popping on to wish you all the best of luck.  I have started on my zoladex implants to see if they can reduce the cyst on my ovary.  Had a few horrible days of nausea and tummy cramps but settled now, just waiting on the hot flushes starting. Rescan in jan to see and then have to make decision if I go ahead with treatment or call it a day and have surgery,


Good luck to those. On the 2 ww, its horrible and your mind plays tricks on you second guessing every symptom, hang in there! First time round I did nothing, took two weeks off work, did acupuncture, relaxation. Second time round I had ET on the fri and went back to work on the Monday and got my bFP.  I think best advice is to do what you feel best. 


Jane, just wanted to wish you luck too.  On my first cycle i only got 5 eggs but two embryos that were good quality and on the second cycle I only got 3 eggs.  I was devastated that I only got 3 but we got 2 fab embryos and now have one fab little girl.  So on paper my chances of having a baby were so low but if you can get to ET with just one embryo you have a chance, despite what anyone else would say.  Xxxx


----------



## angiedev

It only takes one JaneyMac  - I have everything crossed for you xx - and Pumkins story is a reassuring one - hope that it made you feel better too.

Twinkle, you must be ET today - hope that it all went well xxx

Zoom - is it just me, or are you always talking to your little embies?! lol "did you enjoy your dinner?" "do you want to watch Eastenders?" "would you like a cup of tea?"....usally followed by a holler to DH to make "us" one!! - I love it, and am enjoying this happiness, even if it turns out to be short-lived.  I am even proud of my little scan picture - the tiny little dot in my womb makes me happy  - maybe I should post it on ******** lol!

Back to work today - booooo - but it's nice to be back to some normality (although difficult to dodge the "what was wrong with you"? comments) - I've already had the predictable "are you pregnant?"......typical!

Big love to you all, hope that you are all doing good.

A xx


----------



## zoom360

Evening everyone!

Pumpkin, hope the implant works on the cysts, have my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Jane good luck for Friday, you never know you might get a surprise and to not want to sound like a broken record, but it only takes one!

Haha yes Angie I know what you mean, the DH talks to it more than me! Definitely enjoy it, why not!

Had some unexpected news today. Was supposed to phone hospital yesterday to see how many frostie we had, as we were told two I kinda just expected to still have two so wasn't thinking about it much. However when I finally remembered to call today I was told we had 8! Totally in shock as last time we had none go to blast and none to freeze. Nurse was giggling at my complete shock as I got her to repeat it! Totally can't believe it, especially after such a rubbish first attempt. Just goes to show you that every attempt is different!

Hope you all have a good evening, I am waaaaaasy to excited about master chef...
Z x


----------



## angiedev

Wowsers! That is amazing!! You've done really well.  Can you think of anything you've done different this cycle? 

Enjoy Masterchef. We are having some laughter therapy - The Inbetweeners Movie!

A x


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hi Everyone
Congratulations Angie and Zoom for being PUPO    ! 

How you feeling about egg collection tomorrow Jane? fingers crossed for you !!

When are you in for your bloods Zoom? Im guessing it will be next Friday for you aswell Angie? I asked yesterday when i coudl do a HPT and they said earliest Thursday...... eeeeekkkk a week today until i test!!! I know the result wont be 100% but if its positive then hopefully that will be right   .

Im finally starting to feel back to myself thank god.. there is still some pain and bloating but i can move around better now   . Is anyone having symptons with that crinone gel?? Ive had a headache every day, feeling nausea at times (i didnt realise that the gel could cause this until i read the side effects!)

ET went well yesterday, was a bit scary at first getting covered in all the green sheets lol! i have a grade 4AA on board    - they said it was beautiful lol so fingers crossed it sticks. Ive returned back to work today, i took the rest of the afternoon of to relax yesterday, cant beleive im going to say this but im actually fed of of doing nothing and relaxing since i was in bed Friday - Monday!

Im the same Angie ive already been talking to my "wee embie" as me in my DP have been calling it. Its nice to know that its floating about inside hopefully sticking anytime now!!

Best of luck to you Pumpkinpie, fingers crossed the imlants work!! 

Thats Brilliant Zoom to have 8 frozen!! They couldnt tell me how many was left yesterday they said about 8 or 9 but i was too call today and find out.

Best of luck to you all    

xxx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi how is everyone?

Pumpkin-Pie - thank you so much for the encouraging words.  I do love to hear stories like this and it give me some hope .  I know it olnly takes one and I'm grateful to get this far but I want to go all the way. Hope your implants work for you in reducing the cyst so you can get started on treatment soon.  

Zoom - you must have Ben over the moon hearing you had 8 to be frozen especially if you were only expecting a couple!  That gives you lots more chances but lets hope you don't need them 

Angie - nothing wrong with talking to your embies . Whatever works for you and gets you through the horrible 2WW.  Lets hope you are talking to them for many months to come.

Well girls ET tomorrow.  Cant say I am looking forward to it but glad I have got this far.  I was in for a scan on Friday and I still had the 3 follies.  They were 23.5, 19.5 and 18.5.  I would have thought one of those was verging on being too big.  I'm surprised they kept me going another 2 days rather than triggering on Monday but they know best.  I have had the same doctor up until this week and she was lovely but this week it has been another one and she does not fill me with confidence.  I also had another couple of follies at 8 and 9mm so you never know they may have miraculously grown in the last couple of days.  I am so bloated from this cycle.  My clothes are so tight so I am really hoping that after ET it will settle down a bit.  I have been eating well so I can't have put on weight surely!  

Good night ladies will let you know how I get on tomorrow.  I'm off work Friday/Monday. Hoping I make it to ET Monday 

Jane xx


----------



## angiedev

Good Luck Jane - hope that it all goes well today xx

Zoom/Twinkle are you planning HPT before going on Friday?  If so, how soon? - Wednesday/Thursday?  I think I will, so that I can prepare myself.  Starting to feel a bit worried about it now - but this time next week, will know for definite!! - exciting!!  I got a call to say that they had 2 frozen embies, so at least I have 2 more chances from this cycle.

Need to plan lots of exciting things to do next week to keep my mind off things.

Baby Dust to you all.

A xx


----------



## Twinkle0801

Good luck today Jane    xx

Yeah im thinking about doing one on Thursday morning, would rather find out for myself rather than a phonecall    (only 6 days!!!), the nurse told me when i went for ET that Thursday would maybe be the soonest it would show up as the trigger can still be in our system for 14 days and show a false positive... Dont know if i will be able to wait though!

Hoping for good news for us all next week     

xxx


----------



## angiedev

Oh, I was thinking that we would get an answer right away on Friday?? - do you think that they send the bloods away, and we have to call back?? - after the longest 2 weeks, that'll be the longest few hours ever!!! x


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Ladies,

Three eggs retrieved today so at least I got one from each follicle   Dreading the phone call tomorrow morning!  Fingers crossed they fertilise.  Off out for a nice meal tonight to take my mind off it.  Probably should be resting but I'd rather be out 

Jane x


----------



## Twinkle0801

Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you! Really good news that they got a egg from each! Xxx

You need to go in he morning between 8 and half 9, then they call back in the afternoon! I know tell me about it, the hours will drag. I've decided to do a test Thursday morning Friday morning then have whatever the reault is confirmed Friday afternoon. I'm planning todo Xmas shopping while I wait for the call so hopefully will pass the time!!

Xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Well done Janey. Hoping that you get more good news today.

Yes the waiting for results is horrible then everyone is trying to phone at same time to get the results it can be hard to get through! I didn't test first time but second time tested the day before OTD.

Thinking positive thoughts for you all xxx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi,  

Got the phone call this morning and all 3 have fertilised, so pleased .  Just praying they hold on overnight.  The nurse told me to be ready tomorrow when she calls me as I may get 2 day transfer tomorrow!  I didn't realise putting them back that soon was an option but she says its because I only have 3 eggs.  Guess they are just keen that I actually make it to transfer.  

Yes the wait must be horrible.  I'd definitely test first as I think I'd rather be prepared than waiting for the nurse to tell you.  I was a serial tester but this is not a good idea!

Wishing you all the best 

Jane x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

That's fab news, I was a 2 day transfer too xxx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Pumpkin-Pie,

The hospital didn't call me today so I was getting a bit nervous.  I ended up calling them and the nurse was so apologetic for forgetting to call me.  Transfer is tomorrow as the embies are doing fine 

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying this lovely cold weekend.  

Jane x


----------



## zoom360

Hi everyone,
That's great news Jane, hope they are growing nice and strong!

Game over for me I'm afraid, started spotting on Thursday night and AF came bang on schedule on Saturday. Same thing happened last time so wasn't entirely unexpected I guess. At least this time we had options, last time they told us we would have to look at having donor eggs as would probably have an early menopause and now I have 8 frosties! 

Think we will have a go at trying naturally for a while as there's a bit less rush and see where we are at in six months or so. Hate going back in for the blood test when you know there's no point! Oh and the irony of going out for lunch today with DH and sitting next to Dr Thong!

Anyway best of luck to you all, will check in and see how you are all getting on, fingers crossed! Thanks for all the support over the last few weeks, been nice to have us all in the same boat.

Cheers,
Zoom x


----------



## angiedev

Oh zoom - I am so sorry to hear that - really gutted for you.  I am sure that you are sure, but you know that sometimes you hear of stories where women bleed, but are still preggers?? - I hope so for you xxxxx  Look after yourself xxxx

Janey - good news on your eggs and good luck with the ET today - hope that it all goes well for you.

How are you feeling Twinkle?

I've had a funny tummy at the weekend, and now feel that heavy bloated period feeling.......which I am hoping is a sign of pregnancy too??! - it's all so confusing, and I am feeling really tired/nervous/emotional.  Taking all day Friday off for the big results day - but having doubts that I'll make it till then.

Me and DH are keeping ourselves positive with "signs"! - his team won the football yesterday - good sign! 3 baby deer skipped in front of us on the road yesterday when we were driving home - good sign (triplets?! lol!), the car in front of us the other day had the reg LUK 1N - good sign!  I won Spider Solitaire 2 times in a row - good sign (twins?! lol!).....oh dear, the things we have to do to keep us amused in the 2WW eh?!

Big love to you all, and especially to you zoom xxxxx

A x


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hey

So sorry to hear Zoom    Just keep in your mind that you have 8 frosties waiting for you    xxx

How was your ET today Janey? hope all went well and you are officially PUPO   .

Ive been having cramps on and off since Saturday but in a way they feel like period cramps   , theyve stopped for today. Ive had quite a few symptons from the gel - sore breasts, headaches, increased appettite, tiredness. This waiting is hard, Thursday morning  cant come quick enough until i do a HPT but AF is also due that day. Ive been trying to stay positive but the more the days passes i am becoming more negative about it. I just keep thinking if this doesnt work i still have frosties to use. 

Fingers crossed all these signs are positive for you angie   , will you be doing a HPT early? Ive also taken Friday off work, im hoping if i go to the hospital early on Friday then i will get the results early (wishfull thinking!)

Scary to think by the end of this week it could be the best news ever or be the end of all this.........

hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## angiedev

Hey twinkle, this may be a daft question, but how do you know when your period is due?  should it follow the same pattern as normal, or with all the hormones is it different?  I am normally a 32-33 day cycle, in which case I would be due wed/thurs.  Have you also been experiencing what feels like muscular pains in your tummy? - it's a kind of heavy feeling, and feels like I've done 1000 sit ups (which I have not!!).  It hurts (but not that badly) every time I move - but different to stomach cramps.

A x


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Everyone,

Zoom - so sorry to hear your news but I must say you have a very positive attitude which I admire.  It must be extremely upsetting but just keep thinking about those little snow babies x

Angie - you do make me laugh .  I would be exactly the same.  Any sign is a good sign as far as I'm concerned.  Is it Friday you are due to test?

Twinkle - best of luck to you too for testing on Thursday.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Angie.  

I had ET today.  They had a bit of bother as my bladder wasn't full enough.  Thought I had been drinking lots too.  I had two grade 7s put back, one 8 cell and one 7 cell.  The other is a 7 cell too and I need to wait a couple of days to see if it can be frozen.  I'm so happy that I got this far with only 3 eggs and good quality too .  And now the dreaded 2WW begins.  

Best wishes to all

Jane x


----------



## zoom360

Thanks for the kind words girls. It sucks but I have a short luteal phase so of EC is your day of ovulation then it's day 17 for me of a 27 day cycle so I'm always racing against the clock for implantation. Maybe that's the problem?!

Sounds like you all have good strong positive signs so have everything crossed for you all!

Baby dust to you all!
Z x


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hi Angie im presuming it will be the same as any other cycle, i never really thought about the hormones etc   . I just counted it from the day off my last period. My pain is more cramps and then sharp pains sometimes then at the side near my ovaries i get pains/niggles. There on and off they never last long atall.

That is really good news on your embies Janey! Try and keep yourself occupied for the next 2 weeks!

Zoom you would think the hopsital would give you more HCG/progestorine to maybe delay your af so it gives your embie more time to snuggle in.

Im just not got any positive feelings atall  now    i really feel like my af is on its way and it hasnt worked. Ive just felt down since last night and was even close to crying last night cause i thought it was all over. i dont know how to get my positive attitude back, any suggestions?

xxx


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hey 

i took a HPT this morning could resisit any longer!!

It was one of those cheap strip ones that detects ealry pregnancy and can pick up atleast 10miu of HCG, well once i done it a few minutes later the faintest line ever came up.... it said it can take up to 10 mins for the results. At first i thought i was just imaging it but i asked my partner and he said there was a line there but really faint. Do you think this could really mean a positive or the leftover fro HCG? i took the HCG shot 2 weeks ago.

I think i maybe should have waited now cause i will have to wait until Friday now for anything to be confirmed, i will need to test tomorrow and Friday morning aswell.

How is everyone?

xxx


----------



## JaneyMac

Twinkle - I would not be able to resist any longer either!  It sounds like a positive to me.  The HCG would be out of your system by now for sure.  The last time I got a very faint line two days before test date.  I really hope it is.  Let us know how you test tomorrow 

I've not been feeling too great since transfer.  Feeling sick yesterday and pains in my stomach.  Probably the Crinone gel.  

How are you getting on Angie?  

Jane x


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hi janey

I was the same after et with the crinone gel, it's the worst it's gave me so many symptons, fingers crossed its all worth it in the end  .

I really hope it is good news, will let Yous know after I do another tomorrow morning

Xxx


----------



## angiedev

Hey girls!

Twinkle, that's brilliant!! I have a couple of those ones too, but havent tried - thought i'd need to get a better one, like first response or something. Don't know if i'll do it or not....decisions, decisions!

I've actually been back at the hospital a few times since ET, as the pains i was getting were getting worse. Turns out i wasn't being paranoid, and have OHSS. I was already on injections to thin my blood after ET as I was in a risk category for it, so now i have to keep taking them :-( I have also been given a fetching pair of support stockings, and have to now pee into a measuring jug and record whats coming out lol!.......just when I thought i'd done all of the most embarrassing things!! 

Janey, if your pains continue, you should call them up - better to get them to check it out x

Anyhow, apparently it is a good sign, as it means that the hormones are producing, so i am still hopeful for Friday. The doc even mentioned twins today!!!

Mum coming over this afternoon, so looking forward to that 

And as for the signs Janey, every time I go on the city bypass to get to the hospital, i have seen a heron (bird) walking at the side of the road.....it looks like a stork! IT'S A SIGN!!!

Baby dust to you both. Look after yourselves.

A x


----------



## zoom360

Hi girls,
Twinkle that sounds like good news, am sooooo excited for you!

Bloods done today and as I though was negative. Have asked for meeting with consultant as still stumped as to how my amh can change so dramatically when everything Ive read says it doesn't change. Have also booked in for frozen cycle in March, bit easier than a fresh cycle so should be less time consuming at least!
Fingers crossed for more positive results girls 
Z x


----------



## Twinkle0801

Heyyy

Have you gave in temptation and tested Angie? It is really hard to resist! Ohh that sounds horrible Angie, hopefully its healing up now for you and its a good sign   

March will come in no time Zoom   !! 

Well update today.... took another strip test and another faint line! also took a clearblue digital andddddd........... It came up saying Pregnant 1-2 weeks!!! OMG i could not beleive my eyes. i really thought that it would say not pregnant as it needs stronger hormones to pick up on those digital ones. Eeeeekkkkkk! I really hope this is true

xxxx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi All,

Zoom - yes march will fly in especially once xmas is over.  Really hope next time is your time x

Angie - sorry to hear you have been in pain, I know how you feel.  you did the right thing going to hospital.  Have you resisted the urge to POAS yet?  x

and Twinkle - woo hoo this sounds like a cert to me.  I didn't get a BFP on a digital until the official test date.  Still it will put your mind at rest to be confirmed by a blood test x

I called the hospital this morning as I had a bad night last night.  The pains in my stomach were pretty bad.  I dont normally like to take anything but I had to take paracetamol.  Not that they did anything.  The hospital said I could come in today but I'm going to see how I get on tonight and maybe go in tomorrow as I am working from home.  

On a postive note the hospital have advised that my 3rd embryo is top quality and about to be frozen, result!  

Jane x


----------



## angiedev

Good news zoom, and March not too long to wait x

Twinkle, great news!! Delighted for you x

Janey - phone up the clinic tomorrow, esp if you're not on the fragmin injections, as you'll prob need to start doing those x x

I had terrible night last night - fainted from the pain :-( not very nice. Was back today, and no changes, still lots of fluid gathered. Test tomorrow, which i'm excited about!! Hope all of this pain is a good sign.

A x x


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Angie - keeping everything crossed for you today xx

I had a better night last night, no pains thank god.  Could have been down to constipation as I hadn't been to loo since before EC (sorry TMI).  Just glad to be feeling less bloated.  I'm not going to bother popping in to hospital.  

Twinkle - hope the blood test confirms your BFP 

Jane xx


----------



## angiedev

omg!! So delighted   

Are you official twinkle? Have to say i caved in this morning and did a test before we went!!

Janeymac, hope you can make it 3   

A x x


----------



## Twinkle0801

Congratulations angie!!  let the next 3 weeks countdown begin lol until scan! Are you booked I'm for 28th? Did they give you your hormone level? Any chance of twins 

Yup it's official, over the moon!!!

But I also have ohss! I tried to cover up the symptons and think it was the gel but they notice the way I was walking and also my bloatness, got the injections and to measure fluids and I'm
Back on Monday now. 

Glad the pains went away for you janey! 

Xxx


----------



## JaneyMac

Angie - that's is fantastic news!  You must be over the moon xx

Twinkle - great to see it confirmed xx

All the pain has been worth it or you both.  Look after yourselves with OHSS.

Well I have something to aim for.  Need to make it 3 in a row!  I'm already thinking about testing but I know it's way too early :-(

Jane x


----------



## angiedev

Hey twinkle, i now feel like a big wimp!! - i dont know how you put up with it!

I didn't ask about hormone level, but back in on monday for check up/bloods, so will ask then.

Still hasn't fully sunk in yet, and because we've waited so long, we're scared to completely celebrate the news yet - still a long way to go!

Not sure how soon test would show Janey, but even if you get a negative, dont let it worry you x

Take care girls x x


----------



## Twinkle0801

Lol angie it is really uncomfortable and painful at times, I've been like this since egg collection so just thought that's what it was, seems be getting worse now with the pregnancy hormones not that I would want to complain but those injections sting!!  I read this can go on until 12 weeks . It doesn't feel real atall, don't think it will sink in for a while.

Try hold of janey it is really hard to resist, I was told the day before bloods before but I tested 2 days before. Got everything crossed for you!   xx


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hows everyone doing?

Angie ive got a quick question are yous till on the gels? im really worried that they never gave me anymore today and ive read read that some people are on them until they are 12 weeks!

My ohss seems to be getting worse now! i was back in today and i have to have daily visits now as the fluid is increasing   . Im hoping this wont last 2 long. How are you feeling with it Angie?

How are you Janey? have you managed to stay away from the HPT?

xxx


----------



## angiedev

Hey twinkle

Yes i'm finished my gels too, but asked today about it and they said my body should be producing it now. I was worried too, and had read the same as you about folks taking it till 12 weeks. I'm sure we'll be fine  

My ohss has just stayed the same - no worse, no better. Just making sure to drink 2.5l a day to try and keep it like that. I've to go back wed for a check up. Sorry to hear that yours is getting bad - lets hope that when it goes we will have an easy pregnancy!! I'm working from home, as it is more practical than going to office. Work really quiet at the moment anyway, which is great  

How are you doing Janey? Is the 2ww starting to drag?! Hope you are feeling good x x

A x


----------



## angiedev

Oh yeah, i asked about my hcg level from friday too - they said it was 299, but didn't confirm whether that could be 1 or 2 bubbas   But i did see the "stork" 3 times on the bypass on my way to/from the hospital this morning!!...........triplets!!

Bring on 28th for 7ws when i can find out who's in there!!

A x


----------



## Twinkle0801

Phew that takes the worry of about the gels thanks! .

Yeah let's hope for a easy pregnancy after this, think we deserve it! Really wish I could work from home, I might take a few days of this work if it carries on like this.

Your level sounds really promising for twins/triplets! My level was 97 on Friday so I would defo think you have more than 1   xxx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Girls,

Angie - that is a really good beta.  Twinkle is right you could be looking at twins with that high reading   

Twinkle - yes the 2WW is starting to drag and I've been bad and tested a few times but all negative.  It could still be too early though at 8dp3dt but not feeling very confident :-(

Take care - I bet you both can't wait for 7 week scan 

Jane x


----------



## Twinkle0801

I was really negative a few days before my otd, I know it's hard to do but try stay positive. Yeah think it could be a bit early for it to show up on a hpt yet. Not too long left for you now  

Xx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Twinkle,  thanks for the kind thoughts but I'm pretty sure it's a negative.  Still negative this morning.  I'm fine though and nowhere near as upset as the last time.  My DP is definitely far more disappointed than me.  

All I am focussing on is next steps and I guess that means transferring the one frostie.  Not sure what that entails and how quickly I can do it but ideally I'd like to do it ASAP.  Ill see what I can find out tomorrow. 

At least I can get drunk at my Xmas party tomorrow night 

Hope you are both keeping well and looking after those little beans.  

Jane xx


----------



## angiedev

Hey Janey, hope you are well. Do you have your blood tests today?? If so, good luck!!

Twinkle, how are you feeling? Hope tha t the pain has gone a bit? X

I'm feeling much better in terms of pain, but feeling pretty tired, and today feeling a bit emotional!! Think that i am worried that i dont have any nausea etc. I'm sure its fine though!!

Went to buy some baby clothes for a couple of friends new bubbas - super cute!!!

Love to you both, and special sprinkle of baby dust to you Janey x x


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Angie,

Yes it was the blood test today but I almost never went as I knew the result anyway.  Decided to go though just so I could get definite confirmation that it was okay to get drunk tonight at my Xmas party .  Period started today.  

Already booked in for FET in January.  They were a bit reluctant to do so soon but there is no reason not to.  Think they just like you to heal emotionally but I can honestly say I'm fine.  I'm very pragmatic I just like to move on to the next plan.  I have a 5AA 6 day blast on ice so here's hoping.  

Glad you are feeling better Angie and who wasn't sickness anyway .  

Love to you both.  Ill still be on her keeping an eye on how you both are getting on.  

Jane xx


----------



## angiedev

Oh Janey   so sorry to hear that. I hope that you managed to enjoy your xmas party -I would have been a blubbering wreck...........but that's me on most nights out anyway lol!!

Good for you getting back on the case in Jan. I wish you all the luck for your snow babies  

Take care of yourself, make sure you get pampered this weekend, and enjoy a nice boozy xmas x x x


----------



## angiedev

Hey Janey, How are you doing?  Hope that you are looking forward to January cycle xx

Twinkle, how's you?  Are you still going in for scans?  I am, but glad to be, as I know that they are looking after me well!  Still a little bit fluid in there, so they are just monitoring that.  No pain anymore though - just really, really tired!  Hope that you are well??

A xx


----------



## Twinkle0801

Hey everyone

Sorry not been on this for a while, Xmas is always a busy time off the year. Had loads off last minute shopping to do as always! 

How are you getting on janey? January will be here in no time  

I'm doing much better now angie - thank god. Think my ohss is finally away now, I had my last scan a week ago and we seen the sac! How are you now? I feel for you being really tired it is a nightmare, all I seem to do is sleep now lol. Are you booked in tomorrow morning aswell? I can't wait to hopefully see the heartbeat!

Cxx


----------



## angiedev

Hey twinkle

Good to hear from you  How did the scan go?

We were in this morning and saw..................2 sacs and 2 little heartbeats       We are soooo delighted!!

Scan pics are pretty clear - and now for the next long wait, till the 12 week scan!

Feel quite sad to be leaving the clinic - they've all been sooo lovely!

Feeling pretty nauseous, but it's all worth it.

A x x x


----------



## Twinkle0801

Congratulations on your twins angie!! You must be I've the moon!! 

I have 1 healthy strong heartbeat  must say I'm glad with the one, they gave me a scare calling doctor thong into my scan to have a look also but definatly only 1.

Yeah I'm the same with leaving the clinic as we got used to the nurses and now we will need to move to the other part of the hospital for scans and will all be new to us. Ill be back in 8 months to show them
The little one as requested lol. 

Thankfully no sickness for me as yet, just really really tired can't get enough sleeps and really sore boobs! 

My 12 week scan is booked for the 5th feb so on countdown to that and my 1st midwife is the 21 jan.

Take care of yourself and your 2 bubbas!

Xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hugs janey  , congrats twinkle and Angie.


Just wondering if anyone knew offhand the tel number for the nurses.  I need to phone them as have started bleeding again after being on zoladex for over 2 months, had my last injection on Thursday.  I shouldn't really be bleeding as should be fully down rugged so not sure what's going on, but not looking hopeful for the cyst.  My scan is meant to be on 14 th but hoping they might bring it forward.


----------



## thepheonix

Hi pumpkin pie it's - 0131 242 2450 for nurses office
And emergency - 0131 242 2101/4
All other enquiaries - 0132 242 2441 


Hope this helps. I was in zoladex fr 3 months. Hot flushes were a nightmare. Hope it wasn't too bad for you through the months xo


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Thank you so much phoenix.  Saves me trying to dig out the info from last time, I only have the main receptionon my current card.  This is my third time on zoladex, the second time it stopped working and I had to go onto the daily injections for another week or two before starting treatment.  This time hot flushes havent been too bad, although last night was in a vest top whilst DH was in lots of layers!  Just worried that if cyst hasnt gone I will need more surgery.    to you xx


----------



## Peanuts

Hi Pumpkin!
Just popped on here as we're off to ERI tomorrow for appt for our FET and saw your post!  Didn't realise you we're starting txt again!

Hi girls, will pop in again to say hello if you don't mind - starting this roller coaster for a 10th time to try for a sibling for my little man! 

Bug hugs
Dxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Peanuts! Yes didnt have chance to ask you when we met briefly before Christmas!  I bet you to it!  We were there on 29th Oct but as always nothing is straight forward.  They said I shouldnt still be bleeding on zoladex but they just want to see me next week.  I have a feeling we arent going to be able to go ahead with treatment but just need to get that confirmed on Monday and take it from there.  Good luck with your appointment and keep us updated.


----------



## Peanuts

Wow pumpkin, very impressed by you beating us to it!  I had a panic in the autumn and out it off until now.
I'm back in on Monday for bloods, so maybe see you there, should be in about 8am ish if I can get away.
Hoping things settle down and you can get going with treatment, be fab to have a txt buddy!!  Think Kat had lots of experience with Zolly, so might be worth a PM to her?
Dxx


----------



## pinkfairy2

Hi everyone,

We got a letter In November saying we were near the top of the list and treatment might be march/April. Last week I got a letter with an appointment for 28 January. There was a whole pack of stuff which explained IVF etc. it also mentioned blood tests for hep a,b and HIV. There was also the questionnaire for welfare of the child. 

Does anyone know what will happen at this appointment? It's got my name in the card but says and partner. Will we both have blood taken? 

I'm scared! 

Ali x


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Pinkfairy

That's great news that you have an appointment earlier than expected.  This will be the appointment with the doctor to talk you through the IVF.  It normally last about an hour.  You will then see the nurse for blood tests.  One of these will be the AMH blood test with your ovarian reserve.  Takes a good few weeks to get the result for this one.  They told us what month the treatment would be also.  We started within a couple of months.  Good luck 

Angie and Twinkle - how are you both doing?  So pleased the scans went well for both of you.  Twins must be very exciting Angie!  xx

I'm in the middle of FET at the moment.  Started down regging a week ago.  Transfer is likely to be around the 14th Feb.  I thought it would be quicker than full treatment but it takes just as long!  I'm a wee bit nervous as I only have 1 frostie but its a good 6 day 5AA blast so fingers crossed for a wee valentines baby 

Pumpkin-pie - hope you are well and you were able to start treatment?

Peanuts - how is the FET going?  What stage are you at?  How many frosties are your planning to defrost?

Take care everyone 

Jane xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi


Pink fairy - that's really exciting! Good luck with your appointment.


Janeymac - ggod luck with your treatment    that this will be the cycle for you xx


Twinkle, Angie hope everything is going well for you


Peanuts, hope you got on ok on Monday


My appointment didn't go so well, cyst is still there which I expected but want I didn't expect wa them to tell me there was a part of it that looked suspicious and might be a tumour.  I was devastated. Ended up getting called back in afternoon to main ultrasound to have scan with radiologist, she thought it might just be an endometrioma but the suspicious bit could just be a haemorrhage into the cyst.  Wasn't a good day!  So waiting for clearance from DHs health insurance through work and hopefully see the surgeon I had before next week.  He can see me Monday if I get the ok.  Whatever happens I need surgery and possibly removal of ovaries.  Dr was saying best chance of me getting pregnant is to have donor eggs this was in the afternoon after the second scan but to be honest i was still trying ti get my head round everything else that thinking aout that wasnt my priority.  i don't know whether we should just call it a day and be grateful for the amazing little girl we have. A the moment she's my priority and I just want to get the op and get well for her.


  Anyway good luck to you all, it's a roller coaster ride but worth it in the end.


----------



## thepheonix

Hi ERI ladies

I have an urgent question that cant be answered until monday from the nurses, so.... i am meant to start the pessaries tomorrow but do they go in the front or back?

Please help ASAP as i need to do my first one tomorrow morning

hope to get a reply soon..
Thanks ladies xo


----------



## pumpkin-pie

I always did front


----------



## tracyl247

Morning

We are looking to see if there is any interest in a FF meet in Scotland, either Glasgow or Edinburgh. Please go to the thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300526.0 and let us know your thoughts.

Take care

Tracy​


----------



## -Susan-

Hi ladies,
Was wondering if any of you could give me a rough idea of timescales for long protocol?? As in, what day of your cycle do you start down regulating, how long for, etc?


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Susan,

You normally start on day 21 of your cycle so roughly the week before your period is due if you are an average 28 day cycle.  You will start down regulating that day (likely with a morning Busererlin injection) for 2 weeks.  You will go for a scan after 2 weeks to see if your lining is thin enough.  If it is you will start the stimulation phase (another injection) for approx 7 days, scan again then maybe stimulation for another 3 days or so.  If it's not thin enough you will down reg for a further week.  If at the second scan the follicles are big enough you will be advised when to inject the trigger shot.  36 - 48 hours later you will have egg collection.  They will be fertilised and you will likely have embryo transfer 3 or 5 days later.  

Hope this helps 

Jane x


----------



## -Susan-

Thanks very much for that - yes it does  xx


----------



## angiedev

How're you doing JaneyMac?  Have you started treatment again? fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Angie,

Yes I'm doing FET at the moment.  I've been down regging for nearly 3 weeks and back for a scan on Friday.  Lining wasn't thin enough last week.  I started on day 1 this time rather than day 21 so it's taking a bit longer.  Hopefully I was start the Estrogen tablets this week.  Probably looking at transfer around the 21st Feb.  I only have one 5AA blast so I'm hoping it will survive the thaw.  

How are you getting on?  Have you been for 12 week scan yet?  Hope all is going well 

Jane x


----------



## angiedev

Good luck Janey - fingers crossed for a positive result x x x

I had a scan, but it was only 10.5 weeks so back tomorrow for my 12 week...and it's my birthday too, so a nice birthday pressie!! Everything seems to be ok though, and still 2 in there!!

A x x


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Angie,  

Hope all went well with your scan.  Are you starting to show yet?

That's me back on the dreaded 2WW!  Had my ET yesterday with one blast.  Fingers crossed this time.  

Jane x


----------



## angiedev

Hey JaneyMac

Scan went well - still 2 little healthy bubbas. I'm now 15 weeks, and actually still dont have much of a bump - but I am sure that it will come soon. Because I was ill/off my food with the OHSS and nausea in the first 3 months, I've actually lost weight - which is good, because I expect that I'll be putting on a LOT very soon!

The 2WW - aaahhhh, it's so nerve-wracking. I'm hoping that this little frostie will be the one for you. I recommend the Zita West relaxation CD - it really helped me in the 2WW, and it felt like I was "connecting" with the embryos. http://www.zitawest.com/buy/cds/ivf/ - but I suppose it depends if you believe in all of that stuff - I'm a hippie chick lol!

All the best - and I hope to check back here in 2 weeks to hear good news from you.

A xxxx


----------



## pinkfairy2

Hi. Was in getting my drugs for first IVF yesterday. Had dummy transfer (ouch) and scan and was all set to take my drugs from 20march. Then I missed a call from doctor this afternoon and can't now call back til Monday. 

They seemed unsure about my smears. Had treatment in 2009 and all was fine until last year. Had colposcopy in feb 2012 and she said she would leave me for 6 months but if it was abnormal again then I would need treatment again. Had repeat but it needed repeated due to inadequate sample and it came back with minor changes which do not require treatment. I've to have a repeat smear again in 6 months. Yesterday they seemed to be saying it was fine but now today I've had this call. 

I'm devastated that it looks like my journey has ended before it began and its yet something else being put in my way

Anyone have any thoughts on this or experience with smears? I'm actually distraught and the thought of waiting until Monday to fine out is killing me.


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Everyone,

I'm pleased to say it's a BFP for me.  Blood test was today and the beta reading is 454!  I wasn't expecting that I was still getting really faint hpt tests.  Cautious but very happy.  25th March for the heartbeat scan 

Woo hoo.  

Jane x


----------



## Twinkle0801

Congratulations Jane! So happy for you, glad it has worked. Try to relax and enjoy (even though it is hard). Your got a very good reading, sounds like there could maybe be more that 1 , my first hcg reading was only 97. All the best xx


----------



## JaneyMac

Thanks Twinkle .  I only had one embie so it's unlikely.  I think identical twins are really quite rare from what I have read.  I think it was just an early implanter as I felt it implant the afternoon of the transfer.  That would explain why I got a BFP so early at 5dp5dt.  

I need to try and relax now but I know I wont!  You think the 2ww is bad but it's even worse waiting 3 weeks for a scan!

Is everything going okay for you Twinkle?  You haven't been on much.  How have you been feeling?  

Jane x


----------



## angiedev

Wah!!!! - fab news Janey!!! - so excited for you xxx

Yes - it's waiting game after waiting game for you now!! - 7 week scan......12 week scan.....20 week scan..... - but exciting times!!

Really delighted  - so you were right to just get on and di it right away


----------



## JaneyMac

Thanks Angie   Yes I'm over the moon but still can't help but feel very scared as I've been here before.  Got to stay positive though.  I'm glad I pushed to start straightaway.

I'm assuming you have told everyone now of your great news?  

Jane x


----------



## jules35

Congrats JaneyMac so exciting a couple of weeks for your scan.
Angiedev How is your pregnancy getting?
Pumpkin-pie how you getting on?
Asm EC tomo for second time round.Bit nervous.


----------



## pinkfairy2

Hi everyone

I've just started down regulating four days ago. I know its a while off but I'm starting to think bout EC and I'm pretty petrified after reading stuff on here. I know its sedation at ERI but this freaks me out. Please can you share your experiences with me?

I don't drink because I don't like the feeling of loosing control, which is how I felt when being put to sleep for the HSG. However that part was over so quickly and I hardly realised it. I'm worried that with sedation I will feel like that the whole time. I'm also scared of feeling the pain of them getting the eggs.


----------



## ellej74

Hi pink fairy ..my experience of ec was brilliant. Just dropped off completely with sedation. Had lovely snooze. Didnt feel a thing. I started waking up a little when getting wheeled back. Was pretty out of it for about 45 mins. Worst bit was i was freezing cold so shivery. ..then managed after a while to have cuppa and a sarnie. Try not to worry. The nurses were lovely and thy will look after you. Hope your getting on ok with dr. I start again next Sat. X


----------



## angiedev

Pinkfairy2 - EC is a breeze!  I had a lovely anethsetist, and he popped the needle into my hand, started a conversation about something, and then 2 seconds later, I was out for the count!! didn't wake up until I was being wheeled back to the ward!! - I woke up fully fairly fast, and managed sandwich/cup of tea about 15-20 mins after.  Then they just have to wait until you go for a pee, and then you can go home.

I had never had any type of sedation before, so was a bit apprehensive, but it was fine.

Only pain for me afterwards was because of OHSS - nothing to do with egg collection.

Good Luck! xx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi All,  

Pleased to say my scan went very well today .  One strong heartbeat.  I nearly died when the doctor asked how many embryos had been transferred as she thought she could see a second!  She got the other doctor in to look at it and she confirmed there was indeed only one.  Must admit I was a wee bit relieved .  I had been really concerned before the scan as I have had some bleeding ths week.  I know this cn be a number of things but it is pretty worrying.  It's gone for now so hopefully it won't come back.  

Pinkfairy - EC is fine, nothing to worry about.  You won't remember a thing.  The feeling afterwards when you are not quite awake is actually quite nice.  It's such a relaxing feeling.  Just concentrate on one step at a time.  

Jules - how are you?  Sorry to hear you developed OHSS.  Are you feeling better now?  Any plans for FET.

Jane x


----------



## MissFruity

Hey everyone just looking for a bit of advice, i am currently on waiting list for ICSI at GRI 24month waiting list and i am due to reach top nov-dec this year.  got a letter from.gri today to ask if i wanted to move to lothians health board with treatment at ERI i will.then reach top sooner than staying with glasgow, does anyone know the current waiting time for treatment with lothians health board? is it still criteria for BMI lower than 35 like glasgow? dont wana move if its lower than 30! sorry for all the questoons just a big decision i need to make ASAP  xxx


----------



## angiedev

hi MissFruity

I think ERI is 18 month waiting list, but changes all of the time.  give them a call and find out......BUT if they have sent that to everyone, and half switch to Edinburgh, then hopefully Glasgow will be shorter too! 

Janeymac - how are you doing?  I had some bleeding too, and thought it was then end, but I am now 21.5 weeks in, and both still going strong   20 week scan showed 2 wee girls - delighted


----------



## MissFruity

thanks angiedev  going to phone with some questions before i decide, wot is the BMI requirement for Lothian do you knw?? with GRI it has to be under 35 which is fine but if the requirement with ERI is under 30 then i may be in trouble! xxx


----------



## angiedev

I think that it might be 30......but phone them and check.  I was on the borderline, but because I was self-funded, they didn't seem to mind so much!!! - anyhow, I lost a lot anyway after I started treatment, because of OHSS - which was probably a blessing, as I am certainly putting on lots now!!! - but I've never been as proud to have such a big belly! A x


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Angie,  

Oh that's brilliant news two wee girls .  You must be so happy and blessed that it worked first time.  I know you were very ill with OHSS but worth it eh?  

I'm doing good.  After I had my first scan I had really heavy bleeding that weekend.  Worse than I have ever experienced before.  I ended up calling NHS 24 and they wanted me to go in to the EPU to get checked out.  They just checked me out and referred me to the pregnancy support unit so I got another scan last Friday.  I could not believe it but everything was okay and baby measuring 9 weeks .  Had my first midwife appointment today.  

We have still not told our families yet.  Waiting till after the 13 week scan.  

Jane x


----------



## angiedev

I was the same Janey - had bleeding at 8-9 weeks and was absolutely devastated/thought that it was all over.  After a sleepless night I went to EPU in tears, and came out feeling like a paranoid pregnant woman!!  Nobody really ever tells you about bleeding during pregnancy though, so for me it was a total shock, and I jumped to the wrong conclusion right away.

It has certainly been an emotional journey! but yes, I feel so very very lucky that when we did go for IVF that it worked first time.

Only 3 weeks to go till your 12 week scan though - another exciting, positive milestone   Look after yourself - if you're anything like I was, you will defo be in very very tired at this stage!! - just embrace it and go to bed at 7pm every night lol! - your energy will return, don't worry!

A xx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Missfruity - yes EDI is bmi max 30. I am now 31/32 depending on time of day and time of month. I've put on half a stone from stress eating I think the past few months. I've cut out all drink and don't smoke so I'm now hitting the gym to make sure I'm 29.9 or lower.


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks  im on day 5 of my strict eating and exercise got 21lbs to lose to be at 29.6 so aiming 2lbs a weel and i will be on target for summer as im at bmi jus under 33 the now...GRI BMI is under 35 which is good but its the sacrifice i will need to make to get seen quicker!


----------



## [email protected]@h

Hi miss fruity, good for you!  I hate dieting and exercising but I won't let it stand between me and treatment!  

Do you know what month you are likely to start. I've been told july/august.


----------



## MissFruity

Just been told this summer no specific dates yet! 1st week of diet n exercise went well lost 5lbs so 16lbs to go and im at my goal  ....havent been told yet mrs sneddon they didnt have much info but its a risk im willing to take as reducing my waiting time a lot! .


----------



## pinkfairy2

Hi. I've just come from my ET. We had a 3AA blast transferred. I just wondered if anyone could explain more about the grading? I know that the number relates to the size and the letters are the quality of it. I know that AA is the best it can be and that the size is on a scale of 1-5. 

Just wondered of 3 wasn't so good?


----------



## Caz20012

Hi all!

I am due to start ivf June/July and wondered what people's thoughts were on doing acupuncture at the same time? Also does anybody have anybody they would recommend? 

Thank you


----------



## pinkfairy2

Hi caz. I've just had a cycle at ERI. I have been doing acupuncture for two years. I highly recommend the natural fertility centre. It's in Albany street. I see Fiona but there are others who do acupuncture too. 

I find it really helps my stress levels. 

If I can be of any help, let me know.


----------



## MissFruity

Hey does anyone have the number for ERI acs unit please?  xxx


----------



## blue egg

hey do eri still treat smokers x


----------



## pinkfairy2

Not female smokers I don't think. I'm sure that was on the list of things for eligibility. Not sure about male.


----------



## Spsimba

We have just done our first cycle and its both male and female to be non smokers, and they do random testing to make sure you have stopped! They're clamping down!


----------



## MissFruity

Thank god i have never smoked and DH has stopped for 8 weeks now  phew xxx


----------



## blue egg

Thanks girls was askin for a friend,Glasgow royal still do but they are goin to stop x


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Angie are you still on here?  How are you?  How far on are you now?  

I had my scan last week so ill be 14 weeks on Friday .  Still not told the family yet!  I am waiting for the results of the Down syndrome test first before I tell anyone.  I have booked a private sexing scan for 1st June which is only 3 weeks away so tempted not to tell anyone until then.  Managing to hide the bump well . I've booked a holiday to Lanzarote for 20th June.  Need some sun 

Jane xx


----------



## angiedev

Hey Jane

I am now 26.5 weeks - time is going in so fast!  Bump is pretty big now, and I'm getting some lovely kicks, which is amazing!  Have had a pretty good pregnancy so far I would say - I think that the last few months could be a little uncomfortable, but I dont care - I've waited 4 years for this moment, so I am trying to enjoy every moment!!

I can't believe you haven't told anyone yet - you are defo better at keeping the secret than me!  once that 12 wk scan was done, the whole world knew lol!

How come you decided to go for private scan? - you'll get the sex at the 20 wk scan.

I think that we all need some sunshine - the weather here is TERRIBLE!! - hoping that the sunshine will be here in time for my mat leave 

Enjoy your holiday - could be the last for a while!!

A x


----------



## mrs ross

Hi, just wanted to say that I too have had a letter from GRI offering a transfer to ERI. Was worried about the BMI requirements as currently at 32.7. However phoned ERI today and was told that the eligibility criteria would transfer with you, so if GRI is under 35 your good to go.

Worth giving it a shot if you get seen quicker! Will still be trying to get the weight down, but at least it is not essential.


----------



## MissFruity

Hey mrs ross i agreed to transfer too i phoned aswell was so worried with weight as mines was 33 but managed to get it down to 31! u heard anything yet? i got told letters with 1st app will.be sent out next seek eeek  xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Meant week not seek lol stupid fne xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi miss fruity,
Congratulations on getting your BMI down to 31, that's great.  I hope I will be able to do the same, but it's not easy.  I just sent my reply back yesterday so not heard anything yet. I think I must be in a second batch of letters as mine was dated 4th May (but only received on13th).
Hopefully you get your first app soon! It's exciting that it is finally progressing after such a long wait( been trying to conceive for 4 years now) but quite scary too!


----------



## MissFruity

Not been easy but if u put ure mind to it u will do it  (well i am currently eating a twirl as im writing this but need a treat now n then hehe) mines was dated 4th april so i will keep u updated with any response etc i receive  oh its so exciting hard to believe it will actually be happening its all i think about!   wen wer u due to reach top at GRI? xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Been on waiting list at GRI since June 2012, so based on waiting time of approx 18 months had thought that I wold reach the top of the list by December 2013. Hopefully looks like this will be a lot sooner withERI!   which is great as had been getting worried about my and my husbands ages ( he's 44 and I'm 36). Thanks for keeping me updated with any info. It's such a learning curve!


----------



## MissFruity

aw thats good, im in ayrshire so our waiting time 2 years, have been on list since Dec 2011 so was expecting to reach top Dec this year also such a long wait so glad we will get seen that bit quicker  ...was just watching the news there and they were saying that as of July this year there wont be a postcode lottery anymore and everyone will wait MAX 12 months for treatment so this must be why we are been transfered as we have been waiting a while already! i keep rushing home from work everyday hounding the postman for a letter its terrible   just wana knw wen my app will be!! ...least ure still in ure 30's ure still young dont think it matters too much about DH age etc...they get it easier just having to provide their little swimmers   xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Ha ha , that's true. Seen the news and now worried that if I don't get my first app by the first of July that I will go into a waiting pool for being what they class as "obese"  as it appears they will be making everyone have a bmi of under 30.  I was so excited at progressing in this long journey, but this seems to have put a damper on things as not sure whether it will apply to me.  

I'm even worse than you, I've been coming home at lunch times to get the post!


----------



## MissFruity

We will be fine! Wen we fnd and asked they wudve sed if there was any plans to change it so we still cum under the criteria to have it under 35! Hope we hear soon  xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey mrssneddon  surely we will still get our 3 i think it must mean ppl who get put on list from July dnt think they cud do tht to us ....hopefully lol god ERI phones will prob be goin crazy 2moro lol u think u get questions answered then more happens i hate the unknown!!  xxx


----------



## mrs ross

I hope we are all fine too! We've all been waiting for such a long time they surely can't do it to us now!
Fingers crossed


----------



## MissFruity

Yip fingers crossed  ...im too cosy in bed to get up for work this morning  had a restless sleep too much overthinking!! Xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi there, first time I have posted anything, would normally just browse through but as I have just received a letter from GRI with regards to waiting time etc, you will all know what I'm going on about as it seems to be common that people have been receiving theses letters. I will probably end up agreeing to this as Ill do anything to get treatment quicker. Just wondering what everyone Else's thoughts are. Does anyone know what the actual difference in the waiting time they have between GRI and ERI.


----------



## MissFruity

Hey Nibo  from wot the nurses have told me we wont actually be on ERI waiting list we will be on a seperate wee list just for all that have transferrd she sed it was hard to explain! i have been waiting 17months so far and due to reach top with GRI in Dec but as i agreed at beginning of april to transfer it will mean my first app will be sumtime in June instead so saving me 6 months of waiting!! wen r u due to reach top with GRI? defo worth it even a few months quicker is better than nothong  xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi Miss Fruity, I'm gonna give them a call tomorrow but probably tell me the same as what you have said. Its all very confusing. I'm not entirely sure when I was to reach the top as thats me 12months from my referral (which was my time scale)l and just onto the waiting list from 15th of this month.  Whatever is happening its all very exciting. Don't know about you but even though I have had to wait 12 months its actually gone quite quick, you have been waiting a little longer than me though. xx


----------



## mrs ross

Hi Nibo, I too just posted the other day after receiving my letter.  I'd had indications that I wold be seen at GRI in Novemebr/December and based on me possibly being seen a month after miss fruity (as I received my letter a month later) I am assuming that I will get seen sometime in July which will be a good bit quicker! I wold day go for it. When I checked the success rates at ERI they were really quite good.


----------



## Nibo

Thanks folks for the quick replies, ill keep you posted on my decisions and hopefully keep up to date with your progress Miss Fruity and Mrs Ross. x


----------



## MissFruity

Its so exciting ladies glad i have sum buddies on the same boat so we can let each other knw if we get any info!  wot a lovely night outside i am just in from a powerwalk and now going to run a big bubble bath and catch up on Corrie since dh is nightshift 2nite!  xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Mrs sneddon u will get tht BFP just think positive, ive been 17months thot last year went in ok but the last 7 months have really been hard  wen we started ttc we had no babies around us and now we have 3 nieces, a nephew and another nephew due in July!! Love them with all my heart but sumtimes its hard to keep tht wee smile on my face pretending it doesnt hurt, hopefully we will all get our chance  xxx


----------



## lauren.x

Hi Ladies,

I've moved back home  was in Warwickshire and having treatment in coventry, but hubby got a posting to Edinburgh, and having to transfer to ERI, what has everyones experience been ?  we are waiting on appointment, had to have bloods etc, which i understand as its been 2 years since I've originally had them done, just don't want to go back to the beginning. the next step with coventry was ovarian drilling anyone had that ? 

Thanks
Lauren xx


----------



## Nibo

Phoned GRI and couldnt really get much from them, they said their waiting list was 24 months but have managed to knock a month off, whoopee!! Called ERI and a lovely nurse called me back, she wasnt able to give me much more information but did say the waiting list was much shorter. She did say we would have to do all samples etc again even though this has all been done at GRI and we know that ICSI is the treatment that I would be recieving, what a pain. We now have to make that decision as they wont know properly about appointments until they recieve my paperwork from GRI. She did stress though that GRI dont appear to be in any hurry with transferring our notes to them so to keep checking with ERI if they have recieved them and if not chase up GRI on a daily basis, they will soon get sick of you phoning them everyday and get them sent out, that was the nurses words lol. If anyone else has further information I would love to hear it. Its all just a waiting game but I guess it will be worth the wait in the end up. Good luck all you ladies out there xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey Nibo  i found all ERI staff lovely on fne too, my paperwork got sent to ERI middle.of april.then GRI decided to take them bak and then never sent them bak to ERI til a week later which was annoying so just keep fning like i did ...it works heehee....hopefully not too long for u either  xxx


----------



## Nibo

Well, had a good long think about it and decided we are going to transfer to ERI. We know it will still be a long wait but I would rather wait half the time that GRI are saying. Back to the waiting game. Letter will get posted tomorrow then GRI should be prepared for numerous phonecalls to check they have sent my notes to ERI.   lol xx will keep you all posted. All you folks out there keep posting too so I can see your progress.


----------



## MissFruity

Thts gd uve made a decision now ul feel at ease a bit!! will keep u updated wen i receive any info  i shud hear within 2 weeks and if i havent i have to fne them so looks like the postman has another few weeks of me hounding him   hope everyone has a gd wknd, im just in from a big powerwalk..love gettin out wen its nice  xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Glad to see more summer ivf-ers at ERI, I'm a little more ahead of you ladies, had my final consultation and next appt is with nurse and then starting with next period eeeeek. If u want any info regarding time frames let me know. 

Oh my god! I can't believe it's almost here!  

Oh one thing about ERI is that the car park and entrance are also used by the maternity wards and pregnancy scanning unit, brilliant eh, just what you need to see, a row of ladies with bumps. How thoughtful mr architect!!!


----------



## MissFruity

How exciting Sarah good luck  xxx


----------



## Nibo

All very exciting [email protected]@h. Funny how such little things like the car park can keep us happy and our spirits up 😃xx


----------



## MissFruity

hey girls hope everyones had a gd weekend  mines was borin and filled with walking, swimming and the gym so now relaxing watching the Soap Awards  xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h

I absolutely wrecked myself at the gym, can barely walk now but so worth it!


----------



## MissFruity

no pain no gain  think thts only motto keeping me going just now lol we will.be akinny minmys in no time  xxx


----------



## MissFruity

*skinny minnys


----------



## [email protected]@h

Weed bit to go before skinny minny haha!  The numbers are going down though so I'm pleased.


----------



## MissFruity

thts gd  my next weigh in is on tuesday so hopefully got a few pounds off  wana get these last 9 off before my first app just incase the new criteria will affect me!


----------



## [email protected]@h

Hi ladies, quick question, does ERI do embryo transfers on day 2, 3 and day 5 stage?  I read online some clinics only offer day 2 and 3 despite the blastocyte being the best stage??


----------



## pinkfairy2

They will do blast if you have 5 or more good quality embryos on day 3. They tell you to phone on day 3, if you have a good number to start with, and the decision is make then. 

Hope that helps x


----------



## skye11

Hi Miss Fruity,

Having got a letter in from GRI today saying I had the option to transfer waiting list for IVf to ERI, I decided to pop on here tonight to see if anyone else in same boat! I just saw that you also transferred. Were you told how much quicker it would be? I should be at the top of the GRI list in July 2014. Not sure what to do. I'm worried about the traveling time and time off work if I transferred. 

Any advice would be appreciated.

Skye x


----------



## MissFruity

hey Skye  i was due to reach the top Dec this year as been waiting 17months now and i was told i will now start treatment by August and just waiting on a letter for 1st appointment but not sure how much it will reduce anyone elses waiting time by u shud give ERI a call they are really helpful  the travelling wont be great but we thot we wud still go ahead with the amount of time its saving us! good luck xxx


----------



## skye11

Thanks. Might just give them a call. 

Good luck with everything! Xx


----------



## MissFruity

thanks  keep me updated if u speak to them  xxx


----------



## Nibo

Hi Skye11,  I too was in the same boat as you. I called both GRI and ERI with regards to waiting times. Couldn't get any specific answers apart from ERI saying they would be able to cut the waiting time down by half. They will try to answer the best they can with any questions you have. I decided to transfer to ERI. At the end of the day it is your decision, you have to weigh up the pros and cons. Travelling for me will be a little longer but I'm willing to take the chance to get things moving quicker. Keep us posted with what they tell you see if we are all getting the same kind of story.
Good luck whatever you decide xx


----------



## MissFruity

exciting stuff Nibo!! cutting it by half is excellent well worth the travelling!! they told me to cancel my holiday i had booked in Sept so i hope they have gave me the right info i just lost out on £2000 cancelling it lol but will be worth it i hope  xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Yes that does thanks.


----------



## Nibo

Miss Fruity, when you sent your reply away with regards to transferring to ERI, did you happen to get any confirmation from GRI that they had received it and that your notes had been sent to them?. I will be phoning them tomorrow anyway and maybe have to do abit of harassing them until I know it has all been sent to ERI. xx


----------



## MissFruity

nope not a word from them i basically harrassed them and was then told wen they had been sent to ERI and i then fnd ERI few days later just to confirm tht theu had defo been sent over!! i thot GRI shud have at least sent some confirmation instead of having to fne them all the time!  xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey ladies  well my first app got sent out first class yday afternoon so i shud receive by 2moro EEEK!! it will be for June but will find out exact dat etc wen i receive letter, cant believe its happening! ...was adv anyone with their first app before 1st July still under old criteria with 3shots and BMI under 25 but after 1st July under new criteria with 2 shots and BMI under 30  xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Before 1st July BMI under 35...not 25 lol  xxx


----------



## mrs ross

That's great news miss fruity, I bet ur really excited.  I've a feeling I'm going to fall under the new guidelines  .
Going not too bad on the diet but think I've still got about another stone to lose if I'm going to get a BMI below 30! Not sure how the hols will impact this!


----------



## MissFruity

if u put ure mind to it mrs ross u will do it  mines was 34 and now its 31 with 7lbs left to.lose.til target!! its hard but u will get there  i dnt think i will sleep 2nite for my letter lol jus wana knw wen my app is  hopefully u hear soon too <3 xxx


----------



## mrs ross

Thanks, ur doing great. Won't be long now! Hope ur letter ones 2morrow xx


----------



## Mrsbarrass

Hello lady's. been nearly 2 years since I have been on here. Used this page when I was going through my Ivf and it really helped me. We are now on the road again. We are using our frozen embryos. Had my jag today to shut down my hormones. Is there anyone going through this or has gone through this that I can chat to. Thanks. Good luck everyone.


----------



## MissFruity

i know mrs sneddon its unfair to do that to ppl after waiting so long!  well my first app is on the 13th June and to be there for about 3 hours to go through everything  hope u hear soon <3 xxx


----------



## mrs ross

It's absolutely awful mrs Sneddon. I just don't understand how they can let people down after waiting so long.  I definitely think they should only apply the new guidelines to those that haven't been referred yet. It's such a let down.  I know I had been dead excited at getting my letter re treatment and then just a day later the new guidance came out. It's just not fair. Know how u feel


----------



## [email protected]@h

I understood this was to affect only people who were put on the ivf funding list after the 1st July, ie we would all be ok as we were on it before said date. This is disgusting. If anyone needs the actual report for back up to letters etc , you can view it at http://www.scotland.gov.uk/Publications/2013/05/1501/downloads#res421950


----------



## [email protected]@h

Don't apologose for ranting!  It is unfair. The end of the postcode lottery as you said is very good but it should not affect people who are currently on the list. It should be for new referees only.


----------



## mrs ross

I quite agree Sarah, and we have to vent our frustrations somewhere mrs Sneddon. Better here than our husbands/partners getting even more of our ranting. Lol


----------



## Nibo

Miss fruity, great about your appointment. It's all happening now. Think we all seem to want to have a rant, nowt wrong with that though. I phoned gri to ask if they had recieved my tear off slip about transferring to eri, person that deals with it not available, call back they said. Anyway to cut a long story short, they called me back and left a message on my phone, good news is thy have got my note, bad news they said it would take 2-3 weeks to send notes to eri. That's crazy why did they just not put them straight in the post when they got my wee note. All getting so frustrating. Phonecall on Monday I think. Anyone else got or heard different to me? Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks Nibo  i knw i understand why it can be frustrating i sent my slip back.on the 5th April so it took a good month before my notes were sent im just glad i responded and sent it bak the day i got it! hope u hear soon!! i got all my consent forms etc through the post still cant believe its happening now!xxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hope everyones well and has a gd weekend  howz the weightloss going sarah? hope ure doing well  thts me 22lbs lighter and only 5lbs to go n have the aim to have tht off before my first app in 2 weeks so my BMI 29  cant believe i have managed it!!xxx


----------



## Nibo

Well done miss fruity, go you!! Amazing what we can do when we put our minds to it. 👍. Hoping its a lovely weekend, going away in ma camper for a few days. Still waiting for my notes to be sent to eri. Gri are starting to bug me.... Anybody else out there had problems with notes being sent out  if transferring to eri from gri.


----------



## [email protected]@h

Holy crap fruity!!!  That is amazing, how long did that take?  I'm stuck at 12 lbs. I haven't been able to go the gym as so busy and it's really affecting weight loss. Going to go tomorrow and Sunday and hopefully that will hopefully push it on. 

I've changed my nurse appt to mid July so have longer to lose weight and get the benefits from the supplements I'm on and most importantly de-stress and be emotionally ready. I can't believe it's June tomorrow, time is going fast ladies!  Are you going to join the 'cycle buddies' thread so we can keep upto date with treatment stages, the June/July one is already active but I think the July/August one is more appropriate to me.


----------



## MissFruity

12lbs is fab Sarah! i work like 5 mins from my home and the gym so i have it good with being so close i have been able to keep it up! took a few months its really tough now jus hope i manage the rest! :/ oh i never knew there was a cycle buddy thread i will have a look defo keep in touch see how we get on  hopefully i find out a rough date at my app  before u knw it July will.be here xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Hey ladies, few months to go and trying to get myself in top top shape and supplements are an important part of that imo. Does anyone know if ERI has any rules on what you can and can't take with the exception of folic acid which I know they encourage. Thannks x


----------



## pinkfairy2

I was told to just take folic acid, or pregnacare during treatment. They weren't keen on me taking anything else. I don't think it really matters too much though, as its just a top up of what you get through diet. Before treatment I took all the things I'd been taking, I just stopped once we knew our start date.


----------



## bcbob

Hi everyone. I've just joined FF, so apologies if i'm not posting in the right place. Looking for a bit of advice really - I've done a bit of google research since my appointment at EFREC on Monday but still fairly in the dark!

I had eggs harvested in 2011 when I was 35 (no kids) because I was about to have chemo for breast cancer. Got 7 embryos frozen and they've been waiting patiently in the freezer since then. Now i'm off my cancer drugs and trying to conceive. No sign of ovulation so back to EFREC. They're going to let me use my frozen embryos and can fit me in in August. My appt (with Dr raja) was only about 5 mins long so I didn't really get a clear explanation of what will be happening in August. Can anyone enlighten me, or is it different for each patient? How long does it generally take from when they see you til they thaw your embryos?

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Hi bcbob, sorry you didn't find the ERI very helpful. You would maybe be better posting in a more relevant FET section as the ladies in there will be able to offer more information. Dr raja is nice but I always feel like a number in there, no real support, just 'another infertile couple'. That's the nhs though I suppose.


----------



## bcbob

Thanks [email protected]@h. I've joined a cycle buddies group and will just wait til I start in August to get more information on the drugs/timing in my FET cycle from the clinic. Cheers for replying xx


----------



## MissFruity

hey how is everyone? been a quiet thread recently!  sarah how r u? hope ure well  im up at ERI for mock transfer on thurs and my treatment plan dates etc eek excited now  xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h

Hey, I'm good, now confirmed for starting with August's period which is fine as I'm not quite 'ready' yet. Just a bit overwhelmed so a wee bit extra time ans a wee holiday will sort me out. So about 5 weeks to go, eeeek. Gosh u must be excited!


----------



## MissFruity

thats great  excited and nervous! all going well i will be august period too  nervous for mock transfer  least i will finally have a set date tho hate this waiting around not knowin wots gong on! exciting for us both xxx


----------



## tracyl247

New home this way.........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=309131.0


----------

